# Where is the Christian compassion for immigrant children?



## Lakhota

Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


----------



## Meister

Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?


----------



## Stephanie

go adopt a few dozen

put your mouth where your ass is

oh we, should know you're just so superior on a message board


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?



I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?


----------



## OKTexas

We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.


----------



## Lakhota

OKTexas said:


> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.



Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.


----------



## pvsi

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


We are living in a world of hypocrites, and the only question I have is how come decent people can not join together and create their own system of government?


----------



## Stephanie

he be big man/woman

we should be shamed shamed I tell ya

go out and play your type is boring


----------



## Mr. H.

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I spoke of this in another thread. Liberals get confronted, they only gain more Liberal ammunition. Cons hate this, Cons hate that. Now we hate immigrants. And we sure as fuck don't believe in science or education. 

Six years of Liberal bullshit crammed down the necks of America. Not to be questioned or confronted for any reason. 

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Meister

I'm all for LEGAL IMMIGRATION.


----------



## Stephanie

amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS



BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?


----------



## OKTexas

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Yep, that's what the coaches told them to say, they paid as much as $800.00 per head to get them here, that will buy allot of food in Honduras. Ever wonder where they got all the money to ship 60,000 across Mexico, paying food, transportation, bribes and other expenses. If you think a bunch of peasants put that together you're more delusional than most think you are.


----------



## Stephanie

you know what, 
you can go to hell
we don't have to live by your frikken fake standards
be a Christian and leave us alone


----------



## Wildman

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...


us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?

you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?


----------



## Wildman

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
Click to expand...


why do you despise them ? being such a caring liberscum you have made no effort to care for them. 










oooooh....,


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
Click to expand...


How many have you taken in, Lakhota?
Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Lakhota

Wildman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
Click to expand...


Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.


----------



## Stephanie

don't play with this troll
ignore and hope it goes away
it was here before and it hasn't change any


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have you taken in, Lakhota?
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, Meister.  Stop your childish flaming.


----------



## Stephanie

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzz


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
Click to expand...


Speaking of abortion, Lakhota....where does your compassionate ass stand on the subject?
Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of abortion, Lakhota....where does your compassionate ass stand on the subject?
> Yeah, I thought so.
Click to expand...


Why don't you start your own thread and keep providing your own answers.


----------



## Stephanie

for you dear lakota loser


----------



## Mr. H.

Where is the goddamned compassion for law?

Huh?

Tell me that Liberal ass wipes.


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> for you dear lakota loser



So, you're just going to spam the thread with your usual hateful ignorance.


----------



## Stephanie

where's your all's care for THEM





YOU CARE MORE ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS

YOU'RE JUST DISGUSTING


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of abortion, Lakhota....where does your compassionate ass stand on the subject?
> Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you start your own thread and keep providing your own answers.
Click to expand...


I just like to expose hypocrisy when I see it, Lakhota.

PS you did bring up the abortion issue.


----------



## tinydancer

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
Click to expand...


Prove that American Christians despise illegal immigrant children. Go for it.


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> where's your all's care for THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CARE MORE ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS
> 
> YOU'RE JUST DISGUSTING



I care more about Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose.  You NaziCons never seem to care much about the women - or even how they got pregnant and/or how it would impact their lives emotionally, financially, mentally and physically.  Nope, you don't give a shit about the women.  One would think that so-called Christians would also care about children AFTER they are born.


----------



## Stephanie

I can't handle these lefties lying frikkien troll

you all can have it

blaming US American citizens for this government sponsored INVASION


----------



## jasonnfree

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



.... the  KKK....their Khristian Kompassion is used for defending the 1% while  blaming the least among us, including immigrant children,  for all of this  nation's woes..


----------



## Wildman

Lakhota said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children. * You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
Click to expand...


the reason you can not comprehend is simply because you totally lack compassion for those illegal kids.., besides those illegal mothers read and memorized their talking points put out by your messiah, Mr.Ubomba


----------



## Lakhota

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that American Christians despise illegal immigrant children. Go for it.
Click to expand...


No need to prove anything.  Just read the threads on this board tonight.  Hell, NaziCons are even in an uproar over lollipops.


----------



## Stephanie

jasonnfree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... the  KKK....their christian compassion is used for defending the 1% while  blaming the least among us, including immigrant children,  for all the nations woes..
Click to expand...


just wow, that was enlightening

what left wing site you get that from?


----------



## Nutz

Well, real Christians do have compassion that goes beyond demanding that we just send them back.  Real Christians will offer these children love, compassion and lollipops.  Real Christians will hug them and share with them the power of God and our savior, Jesus Christ.  Real Christians will accept their differences and pray for their well being.  Real Christians won't demean or curse any souls.  

Nonetheless, lawlessness is the damnation of the soul...we cannot support entropy, it is the deception of satan.  It is a fine line that we walk, sharing the love of our savior while following the laws of the land...but in the end, we realize...God exists everywhere, not only in the US.


----------



## Stephanie

Don't feed the TROLLS
there are many


----------



## Noomi

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.


----------



## Noomi

Stephanie said:


> go adopt a few dozen
> 
> put your mouth where your ass is
> 
> oh we, should know you're just so superior on a message board



How many unwanted babies have you adopted, hypocrite?


----------



## Nutz

Stephanie said:


> Don't feed the TROLLS
> there are many



Takes one to know one.  And besides...I am betting you look like the very trolls you don't want to feed.


----------



## Stephanie

Noomi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go adopt a few dozen
> 
> put your mouth where your ass is
> 
> oh we, should know you're just so superior on a message board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many unwanted babies have you adopted, hypocrite?
Click to expand...


hypocrite I KEPT all my babies 
how many have you had discarded?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


We don't have Christians here, we have Ticket to Heaven Christian Capitalists here, and they don't see the benefit to themselves or their loved ones...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Agreed. We need to relocate these children to Democrat districts


----------



## Nutz

Stephanie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go adopt a few dozen
> 
> put your mouth where your ass is
> 
> oh we, should know you're just so superior on a message board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many unwanted babies have you adopted, hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hypocrite I KEPT all my babies
> how many have you had discarded?
Click to expand...


Welfare Queen?


----------



## Lakhota

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have Christians here, we have Ticket to Heaven Christian Capitalists here, and they don't see the benefit to themselves or their loved ones...
Click to expand...


Amen, that pretty much sums it up.  It's been a long time since I've met a TRUE Christian.


----------



## Stephanie

ship them to Australia . the child in an adult body seems to think its not a problem


----------



## Political Junky

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...

Remember the Compassionate Conservatives of the George W. administration?


----------



## OKTexas

Noomi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.
Click to expand...


Maybe their parents should have thought of that *before* they had them.


----------



## Stephanie

Political Junky said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the Compassionate Conservatives of the George W. administration?
Click to expand...


yeah well then we had to deal with YOU hateful PEOPLE all during BUSH

so tough, your compassion is as phony as all you are


----------



## Lakhota

Political Junky said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the Compassionate Conservatives of the George W. administration?
Click to expand...


Yep, that was a crock of shit then and it's a crock of shit now.


----------



## Lakhota

OKTexas said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe their parents should have thought of that *before* they had them.
Click to expand...


Yes, pregnancies are always so well planned.


----------



## Noomi

OKTexas said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe their parents should have thought of that *before* they had them.
Click to expand...


The conservatives would be outraged if their parents had abortions, though.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Their home should be made to PROVIDE food, income , and safety.  And their home is in Central America, not the USA.


----------



## Stephanie

don'T feed that LAKOTA TROLL

You all see their mission is life..it's hate


----------



## Lakhota

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their home should be made to PROVIDE food, income , and safety.  And their home is in Central America, not the USA.
Click to expand...


My ancestors tried to tell the immigrant Pilgrims something similar.


----------



## protectionist

Meister said:


> I'm all for LEGAL IMMIGRATION.



So if the govt declared this Central American disease tsunami was legal, you'd be OK with it ?  It is the people arriving, that is wrong, not what some piece of paper says.


----------



## Nutz

Stephanie said:


> don'T feed that LAKOTA TROLL



She asked a relevant question that true Christians should be able to answer without vitriol!  It doesn't matter if she is trolling or hates God, if you are Christian, you should be able to communicate the love of God and the reality of Rome.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their home should be made to PROVIDE food, income , and safety.  And their home is in Central America, not the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ancestors tried to tell the immigrant Pilgrims something similar.
Click to expand...


Many of your ancestors got along fine with the immigrant pilgrims, with trade, education, and even intermarriage.   And most lived many miles away from white immigrants, and never laid eyes on them in their entire lives.


----------



## Stephanie

these phonies don't HAVE a Christian bone in their pathetic bodies

they're all compassionate and caring on a internet

they aren't worth the time

play with this loser hater Lakota and his loser buds, good nite
I can't stomach these fxxking phonies


----------



## Meister

Noomi said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe their parents should have thought of that *before* they had them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conservatives would be outraged if their parents had abortions, though.
Click to expand...


How many have you had?


----------



## protectionist

Stephanie said:


> these phonies don't HAVE a Christian bone in their pathetic bodies
> 
> they're all compassionate and caring on a internet
> 
> they aren't worth the time
> 
> play with this loser hater Lakota and his loser buds, good nite
> I can't stomach a fxxking these phobnies



They could show us photos of themselves opening their refrigerator doors for the migrants.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## OKTexas

OKTexas said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what the coaches told them to say, they paid as much as $800.00 per head to get them here, that will buy allot of food in Honduras. Ever wonder where they got all the money to ship 60,000 across Mexico, paying food, transportation, bribes and other expenses. If you think a bunch of peasants put that together you're more delusional than most think you are.
Click to expand...


I wonder why the OP is ignoring this post, can't handle facts I guess.


----------



## Stephanie

oh yeah, now THEY get to dig at our PARENTS

see what I mean

they're just hateful losers

gnite


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


>



If all you have to talk about are things that occured 500 years ago, you have nothing to talk about.


----------



## protectionist

OKTexas said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what the coaches told them to say, they paid as much as $800.00 per head to get them here, that will buy allot of food in Honduras. Ever wonder where they got all the money to ship 60,000 across Mexico, paying food, transportation, bribes and other expenses. If you think a bunch of peasants put that together you're more delusional than most think you are.
Click to expand...


That's what I'd like to know. Who is financing this fiasco ?


----------



## Lakhota

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you have to talk about are things that occured 500 years ago, you have nothing to talk about.
Click to expand...


Don't you see any similarities?  How quickly they forget...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

protectionist said:


> If all you have to talk about are things that occured 500 years ago, you have nothing to talk about.


So don't, talk about WWJD?


----------



## MrZartok

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




I guess that this is a troll, right?  Nobody can be so dense as to post that.  

On a serious note, foreign individuals are bum rushing our border.  Is the recent upturn in border crossings due to Obama policy, or design, or created by drug cartels to overburden border patrol, some combination thereof, or some other reason?  Who knows.  But it has to be stopped.  No country allows this such thing.  Every country has immigration laws.  Therefore, why in the hell do Democrats obstruct efforts to stop this influx?  How the immigrants are treated once here is one issue.  Stopping the influx by border patrols is another.  Democrats are doing our country a huge disservice and causing harm by constantly diverting attention away from securing the border to focus on the feel-good issue of how to take care of these people.  

Obviously, we are not going to execute or torture these people.  The point being that nobody is advocating the mistreatment of these people.  Therefore, it is misleading to argue about how Republicans have no compassion for them.  It is a straw man issue.  What would you have us do with these people? Put them up in 5 star hotels?  Obviously, there is going to be problems dealing with a situation such as this.  There are too many of them coming at once.  What do they expect?  

The real issue is border security.  One can reasonably conclude that the Democrat's refusal to deal with this issue is evidence that they actually want them here.  Their presence will certainly give the Dems a good little voting bloc in some red states.  If such is true, them we are doomed.  Allowing foreign nationals to influence our electoral process is so contrary to a sovereign state's well being that it is truly unbelievable and should result in criminal prosecution for sedition.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## blackhawk

America is also a nation of laws where is the respect for our immigration laws? I and many others have compassion for legal immigrants I and many others also have compassion for illegal immigrants that however does not mean I think they should be able to break our laws and get a free pass into the country.


----------



## Lakhota

Some of you should probably read the following act signed by President George W. Bush in 2008 (TVPRA):

William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008

Here's the simple-minded version:

Obama seeks to modify law to speed up deportation of unaccompanied children - RT USA


----------



## TemplarKormac

Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.


----------



## TemplarKormac

What's more compassionate? Bartering them like gold bullion? Trafficking them like cattle? Sending them back home to their parents?

Care to take a shot?


----------



## Lakhota

TemplarKormac said:


> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.



Well, shit for brains, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1FP6t0OUlk]Clinton: Send some immigrant kids home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.



That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue. 

What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.


----------



## pvsi

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's your all's care for THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CARE MORE ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS
> 
> YOU'RE JUST DISGUSTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care more about Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose.  You NaziCons never seem to care much about the women - or even how they got pregnant and/or how it would impact their lives emotionally, financially, mentally and physically.  Nope, you don't give a shit about the women.  One would think that so-called Christians would also care about children AFTER they are born.
Click to expand...

It is our SYSTEM, both left and the right are both right and wrong, and if we care about the justice, about humanity, we must learn to understand each other. you both made excellent points and I liked your both posts, and there is no hypocrisy in me for liking both sides. or hating both sides in some matters.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, shit for brains, what goes around comes around.
Click to expand...


And that's a pretty lame comeback.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nutz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
Click to expand...


Nope. I'm simply reminding people how liberals view children in the womb as compared to those already born. One is to be slaughtered for the convenience of a choice, the other is to be subsidized through their parents. And if anyone has the gumption to end those subsidies and force those folks to make something of themselves, that someone is accused of not having compassion on a child. 

Gee, why didn't I think of that? How can a non Christian (Lakhota) lecture me about my faith anyhow? How is foodstamps and government welfare "compassion"? Liberals haven't the slightest clue.

Still butthurt over that thread are we?


----------



## hazlnut

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




Today's modern American political "Christian" is the pious hypocrite type.


They are the holier than thou savages who will shit on anyone with brown or black skin.


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm simply reminding people how liberals view children in the womb as compared to those already born. One is to be slaughtered for the convenience of a choice, the other is to be subsidized through their parents. And if anyone has the gumption to end those subsidies and force those folks to make something of themselves, that someone is accused of not having compassion on a child.
> 
> Gee, why didn't I think of that? How can a non Christian (Lakhota) lecture me about my faith anyhow? How is foodstamps and government welfare "compassion"? Liberals haven't the slightest clue.
> 
> Still butthurt over that thread are we?
Click to expand...


Yet you still didn't answer the question you arrogant little pissant, now did you?  You would think a man of faith could define it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



The USA is a nation of laws. People that break our laws are not welcome here. If you enter the US illegally, you have begun your American adventure by slapping your host in the face.
Now you think we should welcome you with open arms? How ridiculous can you get?

Let's say a guy sneaks into your home under cover of darkness and brings his 6 year old along with him. He then takes a dump on your carpet. Would you invite him to dinner and adopt his kid?

Why should the American tax payer? Damn son! Try using your brain for once, instead of your Progressive emotionalism.


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
Click to expand...

Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.


----------



## Nutz

Ernie S. said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Lakhota, where is the liberal compassion for all of those children who never met the world, but were slaughtered in the womb? You have some gall lecturing anyone on compassion. One other thing, where is your respect for our laws? Do they somehow become moot because they're children? Perhaps you are more oblivious than I thought. Their parents are coming soon. The children are just the beginning. These children are but a ripple compared to the tsunami of full grown men and women headed here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.
Click to expand...


You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nutz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm simply reminding people how liberals view children in the womb as compared to those already born. One is to be slaughtered for the convenience of a choice, the other is to be subsidized through their parents. And if anyone has the gumption to end those subsidies and force those folks to make something of themselves, that someone is accused of not having compassion on a child.
> 
> Gee, why didn't I think of that? How can a non Christian (Lakhota) lecture me about my faith anyhow? How is foodstamps and government welfare "compassion"? Liberals haven't the slightest clue.
> 
> Still butthurt over that thread are we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still didn't answer the question you arrogant little pissant, now did you?  You would think a man of faith could define it.
Click to expand...


I don't bow to strawmen. I think a man of faith would differentiate compassion as something you give children BOTH INSIDE AND OUT of the womb. But none of what you liberals do can be defined as such. Should compassion come at the expense of dispensing with out laws?

You'd think that people would become Christians before knocking the Christian faith for it's supposed 'lack of compassion.'

Don't lecture me.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nutz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness), but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
Click to expand...


No, you are deflecting to me. Ernie is talking to you. I suggest you reply, promptly.


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm simply reminding people how liberals view children in the womb as compared to those already born. One is to be slaughtered for the convenience of a choice, the other is to be subsidized through their parents. And if anyone has the gumption to end those subsidies and force those folks to make something of themselves, that someone is accused of not having compassion on a child.
> 
> Gee, why didn't I think of that? How can a non Christian (Lakhota) lecture me about my faith anyhow? How is foodstamps and government welfare "compassion"? Liberals haven't the slightest clue.
> 
> Still butthurt over that thread are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still didn't answer the question you arrogant little pissant, now did you?  You would think a man of faith could define it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't bow to strawmen. I think a man of faith would differentiate compassion as something you give children BOTH INSIDE AND OUT of the womb. But none of what you liberals do can be defined as such. Should compassion come at the expense of dispensing with out laws?
> 
> You'd think that people would become Christians before knocking the Christian faith for it's supposed 'lack of compassion.'
> 
> Don't lecture me.
Click to expand...


You would think you would pay attention to the thread and review the opinion I gave instead of your knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are deflecting to me. Ernie is talking to you. I suggest you reply, promptly.
Click to expand...


No, I gave my opinion in a previous post.  I was explaining to him - I was pointing your idiocy and merely challenging your non-answer - as I have already expressed my views in a previous post.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nutz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are deflecting to me. Ernie is talking to you. I suggest you reply, promptly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I gave my opinion in a previous post.  I was explaining to him - I was pointing your idiocy and merely challenging your non-answer - as I have already expressed my views in a previous post.
Click to expand...


You were using me as a shield. No sir. Not playing this game with you again.


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are deflecting to me. Ernie is talking to you. I suggest you reply, promptly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I gave my opinion in a previous post.  I was explaining to him - I was pointing your idiocy and merely challenging your non-answer - as I have already expressed my views in a previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were using me as a shield. No sir. Not playing this game with you again.
Click to expand...

A shield to what? I answered the question.  All you have to do is look.  I still see you continue to deflect.


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty weak argument.  I mean, it has nothing to do with the argument at hand, now does it?  What the fuck does abortion have to do with this?  She may support abortion (killing unborn babies - a potential for greatness),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that suspect beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of argument is that...there is a term, but the term eludes me.  Either way. YOU DEFLECTED.  I would think more of someone with such a high IQ.  How about you share something about Christian compassion and why it is okay to hold your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
Click to expand...




> but that suspect [sic] beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.


I only point out that immigration laws have nothing to do with "Christian compassion.
Separation of Church and State and all that.

Religion has no place in any discussion about immigration. Lakhota should know that, but he, like you only bring up the 1st Amendment when it suits your purpose.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nutz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I gave my opinion in a previous post.  I was explaining to him - I was pointing your idiocy and merely challenging your non-answer - as I have already expressed my views in a previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were using me as a shield. No sir. Not playing this game with you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shield to what? I answered the question.  All you have to do is look.  I still see you continue to deflect.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer any questions. You merely accused others of deflecting.


----------



## Ernie S.

Fight nice Children. I'm off to bed.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I'm gone too. This is nothing but a waste of time. 

Peace.


----------



## Nutz

Ernie S. said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Christ advocate breaking the law? I believe he said Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's". Immigration laws would be in Caesar's domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that suspect [sic] beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only point out that immigration laws have nothing to do with "Christian compassion.
> Separation of Church and State and all that.
> 
> Religion has no place in any discussion about immigration. Lakhota should know that, but he, like you only bring up the 1st Amendment when it suits your purpose.
Click to expand...

My faith has everything to do with my everyday life and decision making process.  Yours doesn't?


----------



## Nutz

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm gone too. This is nothing but a waste of time.
> 
> Peace.


 Suck ass!


----------



## Mojo2

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Let's save all the world's needy, okay?

That would be swell!


But let's save them in THEIR OWN COUNTRY AND CULTURE.

Not here.


----------



## KNB

Do you know anything about the School of the Americas?

The US has done quite a bit to make sure that those people can't be saved in their own countries.


----------



## TemplarKormac

KNB said:


> Do you know anything about the School of the Americas?
> 
> The US has done quite a bit to make sure that those people can't be saved in their own countries.



A non sequitur. Do we not get the right to enforce our own borders?


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Making your enemies live up to their own rules.


----------



## Lakhota

*Fights Break Out At Rally Awaiting Buses Of Immigrants*

Immigration Rallies Wait For Buses Of Immigrants In Murrieta

Where's that Christian compassion?


----------



## boilermaker55

Funny. Coming from someone that advocates telling others how to conduct their private lives and how many children to possibly have and prohibiting their choice.
Ever adopt and unwanted child. Hypocrite!




Stephanie said:


> go adopt a few dozen
> 
> put your mouth where your ass is
> 
> oh we, should know you're just so superior on a message board


----------



## boilermaker55

And what would that attitude have been if the native amercians had been able to keep the Europeans out .





Mojo2 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's save all the world's needy, okay?
> 
> That would be swell!
> 
> 
> But let's save them in THEIR OWN COUNTRY AND CULTURE.
> 
> Not here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Katzndogz

Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.

Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.


----------



## boilermaker55

Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!



Katzndogz said:


> Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.
> 
> Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.


----------



## Theowl32

Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?

Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left. 

Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times. 

Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards. 

You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?

No?

Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals. 

Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants. 

Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing. 



While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy. 

Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies. 

Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this? 

Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance. 

Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.


----------



## Lakhota

Theowl32 said:


> *Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?*
> 
> Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left.
> 
> Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times.
> 
> Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards.
> 
> You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?
> 
> No?
> 
> Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals.
> 
> Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants.
> 
> Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy.
> 
> Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies.
> 
> Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this?
> 
> Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance.
> 
> Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.



You lost all credibility in your first sentence.


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be attributing an argument to me I have not made.  You can see my answer in a previous post.  I am not TK, I do not need to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that suspect [sic] beboulief has absolutely nothing to do with Christian compassion as it pertains to the illegal immigrant issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only point out that immigration laws have nothing to do with "Christian compassion.
> Separation of Church and State and all that.
> 
> Religion has no place in any discussion about immigration. Lakhota should know that, but he, like you only bring up the 1st Amendment when it suits your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My faith has everything to do with my everyday life and decision making process.  Yours doesn't?
Click to expand...


Of course it does, but my faith has nothing to do with immigration laws.
Do I feel compassion for these people? Of course I do.
Hell I take in homeless people all the time, but that is my decision, not theirs.
My wife and I have a 28 foot travel trailer here on our property. It is currently occupied by a young lady who is a victim of domestic violence. She's been here 6 weeks now and the bruises are mostly gone and emotionally, she's much stronger. She's gotten a job and will begin paying enough to cover my expenses for electricity and propane while she saves enough to get into a place of her own.
She is my 4th such project, as a matter of fact, she's now dating project #3.

The point is, I invited 4 people over the last 4 1/2 years to stay here at little to no cost while they got their lives together. It was MY decision, not theirs and they followed my criteria to be invited and live by my simple rules in order to stay.

THAT'S my singular faith at work. I don't demand you contribute. I do it freely, not with a government agency ready to incarcerate me if I don't.

Does YOUR faith place demands on me, or just you?


----------



## peach174

Where do we get the extra money for them?

We will pay for more snap, more schools, more school lunches more medical.
If their diseases spread then that's even more medical expenses.
Each and ever kid that has TB costs more than 30,000.00 to treat. If that disease spreads then we are really going to have a problem on our hands.

We don't have the money for our own citizens, let alone the rest of the worlds problems.


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?*
> 
> Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left.
> 
> Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times.
> 
> Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards.
> 
> You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?
> 
> No?
> 
> Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals.
> 
> Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants.
> 
> Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy.
> 
> Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies.
> 
> Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this?
> 
> Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance.
> 
> Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost all credibility in your first sentence.
Click to expand...


A loser that cannot face the truth. 

See what happens when you express truth in its purest forms? You get the left to go to hyperbole attacks. 

So, are liberals giving up their homes to these children they care so much for? 

No?

Thought not. 

The wheels of the hypocritical left wing bus goes round and round.......


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> *Fights Break Out At Rally Awaiting Buses Of Immigrants*
> 
> Immigration Rallies Wait For Buses Of Immigrants In Murrieta
> 
> Where's that Christian compassion?



I described mine above. Where's your compassion for people?

Remember Tonto, it's not charity if you want me to pay for it.


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's your all's care for THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CARE MORE ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS
> 
> YOU'RE JUST DISGUSTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care more about Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose.  You NaziCons never seem to care much about the women - or even how they got pregnant and/or how it would impact their lives emotionally, financially, mentally and physically.  Nope, you don't give a shit about the women.  One would think that so-called Christians would also care about children AFTER they are born.
Click to expand...


You don't care how a woman feels, just as long as the baby dies. Alot of women that get an abortion, that experience haunts them for life, and they regret it for life. Your a bitch for not wanting them to know that before the murder their baby.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Are you, or have you ever considered yourself a Christian?


----------



## Contumacious

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I do not speak for RW's since I am a Libertarian

I do not speak for Christians since I am an atheist.

I am for open Borders

But open Borders and a welfare state are not compatible.

.


----------



## Theowl32

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you, or have you ever considered yourself a Christian?
Click to expand...


The essence of the finger pointing hypocritical godless left. 

Meanwhile they do nothing for the illegals themselves. They only chant for bigger government, and so therefore do not know or care they are pawns for the democrats. 

Who, obviously do this in order to make the republicans look bad. Hence, the reason they sent CHILDREN so they can build on their narrative. 

Notice how no liberal has showed how many of them are giving up their homes for the care of these children, and they certainly are not going to show the other countries that would allow this. 

They are nothing. A piece of shit holds more value than these heathens. That is all they are too. Stand, point, accuse, get high, giggle, repeat.


----------



## jknowgood

Just a thought, when we were a God fearing nation. We were a super power, nobody would touch us. We had bountiful resources. Now that we have taken God out of our country, well we have russia defeating us, and japan owns us. Thanks to liberalism we don't have the resources to take care of these children.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?*
> 
> Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left.
> 
> Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times.
> 
> Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards.
> 
> You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?
> 
> No?
> 
> Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals.
> 
> Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants.
> 
> Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy.
> 
> Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies.
> 
> Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this?
> 
> Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance.
> 
> Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost all credibility in your first sentence.
Click to expand...


How's that? Have you opened your home, or do you just demand everyone else does?


----------



## Theowl32

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?*
> 
> Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left.
> 
> Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times.
> 
> Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards.
> 
> You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?
> 
> No?
> 
> Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals.
> 
> Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants.
> 
> Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy.
> 
> Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies.
> 
> Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this?
> 
> Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance.
> 
> Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost all credibility in your first sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that? Have you opened your home, or do you just demand everyone else does?
Click to expand...


Like any kind loving liberal, they would never consider that. However, they do chant for the government to expand and do it. 

Therefore, to them they are actually doing good works by crying for the government to do it with money they do not have. 

Of course......tax the rich more. 

Cause according to these finger pointing, bloviated hypocrites, democrats are not rich. Only republicans are. 

It is funny watching think they are always the smartest ones in the room as they are manipulated by their puppet masters in the democratic party who are only interested in expanding and keeping their power. 

While they expand the poor class and eliminate the middle class and getting more and more people dependent on big brother. 

A dipshit like lakhota will not ever get it. 

Yet another thread started by the finger pointing hypocritical, worthless godless liberals, where they are utterly, and embarrassingly crushed with logic and truth.


----------



## guno

jknowgood said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's your all's care for THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CARE MORE ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS
> 
> YOU'RE JUST DISGUSTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care more about Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose.  You NaziCons never seem to care much about the women - or even how they got pregnant and/or how it would impact their lives emotionally, financially, mentally and physically.  Nope, you don't give a shit about the women.  One would think that so-called Christians would also care about children AFTER they are born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't care how a woman feels, just as long as the baby dies. Alot of women that get an abortion, that experience haunts them for life, and they regret it for life. Your a bitch for not wanting them to know that before the murder their baby.
Click to expand...


You primitive christer goyim only care for zygots not live children, you are just fetus masturbaters


----------



## Theowl32

Do yourselves a favor. Put guno, an utter hopeless hypocritical left wing hack, on ignore. 

He has never made an original point. Ever. Everything he says, you can read on MSNBC headlines or Moveon.org. 

He has nothing to say, and it is too pathetic reading things he writes considering he thinks he is making an intelligent point. 

Guno, has pulled ahead of KNB and rightwinger as the dumbest posters on here. 

Little sheep on the left.


----------



## Peach

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny, how the liberals never offer their own homes to these hopeless children they care so much about, isn't it?*
> 
> Just like the Kennedy's protesting that they did not want wind farms outside of their houses at Martha's Vineyard, just like no liberal has ever offered up their property to a native American, just like no liberal actually does anything for the environment, we see the hypocrisy of the bloviated morons on the left.
> 
> Christians do more for the poor than any tinsel town limousine godless, piece of shit liberal would ever do in 100 life times.
> 
> Let me know when Hollywood allows the immigrants to move into their gated communities guarded by armed guards.
> 
> You think they would ever get around to helping any of them out in any real way in between their drunken orgy parties?
> 
> No?
> 
> Is Leonardo still on the 5th largest yacht in the world that he rented from an oil sheikh? Oh right.....that does not matter to pathetic liberals.
> 
> Let me know when one of these dipshits that post on this board gives up one of their rooms for one of the immigrants.
> 
> Funny isn't it? Other than their blatant hypocrisy, they can never see how the democrats use them as the pawns they are. We are suppose to believe this was not organized in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by sending thousands of children in order to make the law abiding citizens of this country look bad and the hypocrites on the left look good while the left does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> While the left is showing us all of the good works they actually do and the property they are giving to the illegal immigrants, why don't one of these pieces of ignorant shit tell us which country has an open border policy.
> 
> Notice how they all love to shout about the policies of all of the other countries (socialist countries) around the world, except they never point out those countries border policies.
> 
> Ever see ow Mexico guards their southern border? Would Canada allow this?
> 
> Ahhhh, never mind. Liberals representing their hypocrisy in all of their glory again today.....along with their pure ignorance.
> 
> Save the world, punch a liberal in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost all credibility in your first sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that? Have you opened your home, or do you just demand everyone else does?
Click to expand...


I have, and I hope many in that area of the country will do so also.


----------



## jknowgood

guno said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care more about Roe v. Wade and a woman's right to choose.  You NaziCons never seem to care much about the women - or even how they got pregnant and/or how it would impact their lives emotionally, financially, mentally and physically.  Nope, you don't give a shit about the women.  One would think that so-called Christians would also care about children AFTER they are born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care how a woman feels, just as long as the baby dies. Alot of women that get an abortion, that experience haunts them for life, and they regret it for life. Your a bitch for not wanting them to know that before the murder their baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You primitive christer goyim only care for zygots not live children, you are just fetus masturbaters
Click to expand...


I'm gonna be easy on you, your an idiot. Sheesh, lol.


----------



## Ernie S.

Peach said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost all credibility in your first sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that? Have you opened your home, or do you just demand everyone else does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have, and I hope many in that area of the country will do so also.
Click to expand...


I was asking Lakhota, you know, just assessing *HIS* credibility. I've yet to see any evidence.

The fact that you have opened up your home is admirable. THAT is charity. Demanding I open MY home, isn't.


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> I have, and I hope many in that area of the country will do so also.


----------



## Lakhota

It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



Do you ever have anything, other than a democratic talking point, or anything remotely intelligent, or anything original to say. 

When? 

You stupid fucking pawn.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

Theowl32 said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or have you ever considered yourself a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The essence of the finger pointing hypocritical godless left.
> 
> Meanwhile they do nothing for the illegals themselves. They only chant for bigger government, and so therefore do not know or care they are pawns for the democrats.
> 
> Who, obviously do this in order to make the republicans look bad. Hence, the reason they sent CHILDREN so they can build on their narrative.
> 
> Notice how no liberal has showed how many of them are giving up their homes for the care of these children, and they certainly are not going to show the other countries that would allow this.
> 
> They are nothing. A piece of shit holds more value than these heathens. That is all they are too. Stand, point, accuse, get high, giggle, repeat.
Click to expand...


I was asking the OP because I find it amusing when people who have never been a true Christian assumes that they know me, or what I think and believe.


----------



## Lakhota

Theowl32 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have anything, other than a democratic talking point, or anything remotely intelligent, or anything original to say.
> 
> When?
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any Liberals starting fights, taunting, and protesting against immigrant children.  Have you?


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, and I hope many in that area of the country will do so also.
Click to expand...


Pictures of minors, I do not even have them on my computer, two were children of a woman who helped my father after a car accident, the other, nephew & niece of my sister, by marriage. No photos, it happened.
(Vigilante wants a DNA test if I post I am female.)


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



Oh yes.  You're the ones who really care, huh.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



If you want to open up your home and your wallet and take them in then I will stand up and applaud you and pat you on the back and say job well done.

I am more worried about my children, the children in my church, my neighbors children, and those around me, and whether they have enough food to eat and money to pay the bills. 

As soon as I get all those taken care of, I'll get to work on the children in other countries. Give me a millennium or two please.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



You keep making that claim, but refuse to show how you have been friendly to them.
Instead, you demand others kick in a larger portion of their labor to subsidize your benevolence and call those that freely give of their resources, selfish. Your logic is seriously flawed, my friend.


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have anything, other than a democratic talking point, or anything remotely intelligent, or anything original to say.
> 
> When?
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any Liberals starting fights, taunting, and protesting against immigrant children.  Have you?
Click to expand...


You stupid fucking hypocrite. Let us see you take them into your house you useless fucking pawn of the democratic party. 

Why they fuck don't any of you wonder why no other country would allow this? Why the fuck don't you see we cannot afford it? Why the fuck don't you fucking morons ever see the democrats are doing this in an election year to edify their narrative and use you stupid morons like the fucking pawns you are?

You are nothing but a scourge on our country. A useless, hypocritical, finger pointing pawn. 

Go fuck yourself you ignorant ass.


----------



## Ernie S.

Theowl32 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have anything, other than a democratic talking point, or anything remotely intelligent, or anything original to say.
> 
> When?
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn.
Click to expand...


Seeing Tonto never answers a direct question, I'll endeavor to answer for him.

Hell no! I'm an enlightened Liberal. I'm incapable of independent thought.


----------



## Peach

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making that claim, but refuse to show how you have been friendly to them.
> Instead, you demand others kick in a larger portion of their labor to subsidize your benevolence and call those that freely give of their resources, selfish. Your logic is seriously flawed, my friend.
Click to expand...


There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad. 

PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. Yeah I can feel the love.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Shut.  The.  Hell.  Up.  You.  Hypocritical.  Self-Righteous.  Hand-ringing.  Pollyannaish.  Little.  Prick.

I'm getting' a wet, snot-stained hanky feelin', you lousy shill, you two-bit punk, you lying snake.


----------



## Lakhota

jknowgood said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. *Yeah I can feel the love.*
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. *Yeah I can feel the love.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.
Click to expand...


Christians differ, as do those of all faiths.


----------



## Lakhota

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut.  The.  Hell.  Up.  You.  Hypocritical.  Self-Righteous.  Hand-ringing.  Pollyannaish.  Little.  Prick.
> 
> I'm getting' a wet, snot-stained hanky feelin', you lousy shill, you two-bit punk, you lying snake.
Click to expand...


So, your location is "Heavenly Places"?  Heavenly?  Really?


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have anything, other than a democratic talking point, or anything remotely intelligent, or anything original to say.
> 
> When?
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any Liberals starting fights, taunting, and protesting against immigrant children.  Have you?
Click to expand...

I've seen immigrant children starting fights, taunting and protesting against a country that is providing them benefits.
I've seen Liberals protest against plenty. When Conservatives protest, they wear funny hats and carry flags. When Liberals protest, they shit on police cars and rape young women.

I love my funny hat.







But you do have the Media and they have the manual on how to portray protests.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. *Yeah I can feel the love.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.
Click to expand...


You've yet to show an example of your compassion while you demand it of others, you hypocritical ass.


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. *Yeah I can feel the love.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.
Click to expand...


Truth hurts? Fact is liberalism is turning the once great nation into a shit hole. Look what it did to Detroit. It's almost to the point that illegals won't want to come here. Especially if Hillary becomes our next president. The only reason you have so called compassion, is hoping that these illegals become democrat voters. Other than that you could care less. Also you could care less about our own children getting diseases from the ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS.


----------



## williepete

What's going on now has nothing to do with Christianity nor compassion. It's a naked power play to flood our country with low skilled, illiterate non-English speaking hordes in order to overload the welfare state which will in turn continue to overload the middle class with an increasing tax burden. Obama and his fellow travelers hate the middle class. In their Marxist minds, there must only be a small ruling elite compassionately guiding an uneducated proletariat. 

_A decade ago, Nobel prize-winning economist Milton Friedman admonished the Wall Street Journal for its idée fixe on open-border immigration policy. *"It's just obvious you can't have free immigration and a welfare state,"* he warned. This remark adds insight to the current debate over immigration in the U.S. Senate._

_...There is a rough one-to-one fiscal balance between low-skill immigrant families and upper-middle-class families. It takes the entire net tax payments (taxes paid minus benefits received) of one college-educated family to pay for the net benefits received by one low-skill immigrant family. Even Julian Simon, the godfather of open-border advocates, acknowledged that imposing such a burden on taxpayers was unreasonable, stating, "immigrants who would be a direct economic burden upon citizens through the public coffers should have no claim to be admitted" into the nation.

There is also a political dimension to the transfer state. Elections in modern societies are, to a considerable degree, referenda on the magnitude of future income redistribution. An immigration policy which grants citizenship to vast numbers of low-skill, low-income immigrants not only creates new beneficiaries for government transfers, but new voters likely to support even greater transfers in the future._

_...The grant of citizenship is a transfer of political power. Access to the U.S. ballot box also provides access to the American taxpayer's bank account. This is particularly problematic with regard to low-skill immigrants. Within an active redistributionist state, as Friedman understood, unlimited immigration can threaten limited government._

Look to Milton: Open borders and the welfare state




-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Erand7899

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Why do posters, who claim not to be Christian, always seem to worry about what Christians do, say, and or think?  

Where is your compassion for those children?  Are you down there on the border taking care of any of them?  No, you are on a political message board, pontificating about what other people should be doing.  Typical Liberal/Socialist.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Reading the last couple of pages, I can only think of this:
*
"Then said Jesus, Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do. And they parted his raiment, and cast lots."*


----------



## OKTexas

Why is it none of you lefties want to discuss who is providing the millions and millions of dollars to bring these kids north and creating this thing to begin with? Without the massive amounts of money this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Erand7899

Lakhota said:


> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.



If that is true, then God help the children.  They will need it.


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, and I hope many in that area of the country will do so also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pictures of minors, I do not even have them on my computer, two were children of a woman who helped my father after a car accident, the other, nephew & niece of my sister, by marriage. No photos, it happened.
> (Vigilante wants a DNA test if I post I am female.)
Click to expand...


Come on Peach, there are MILLIONS of pictures of minors on the net and FACEBOOK, as long as you're doing NOTHING PERVERSE, there shouldn't be a problem.... But WE believe you!


----------



## Stephanie

I'm just sick already of these people posting threads..

Asking where other's compassion is while they're propped up on a computer

they can all either go down take in a few IN,  come back here and prove IT...

 OR THEY CAN ALL GO TO HELL

They don't have a Christian bone in their body or they wouldn't post this hateful shit about people in this country


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Liberals are about the only friends these poor children have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making that claim, but refuse to show how you have been friendly to them.
> Instead, you demand others kick in a larger portion of their labor to subsidize your benevolence and call those that freely give of their resources, selfish. Your logic is seriously flawed, my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad.
> 
> PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, or a TRANNY!


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Comparing legal immigrants to illegal aliens is like comparing paying customers to shop lifters in a business.  Why should people who follow the law and come here legally be punished because other people break the law and come here illegally?


----------



## whitehall

Leave it to the radical left to play the religion card. Where is the rest of the world's "compassion" for illegal alien children? I don't see the French offering to take a couple of thousand kids. How about "Christian" South America? No word from Brazil, Argentina or Central America. Let's ship the diseased illegal criminal foreign teen aged gang members to Detroit or Chicago and see how they like it.


----------



## Vigilante

Is suicide from allowing all the shit in the world into America, Christian?


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making that claim, but refuse to show how you have been friendly to them.
> Instead, you demand others kick in a larger portion of their labor to subsidize your benevolence and call those that freely give of their resources, selfish. Your logic is seriously flawed, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad.
> 
> PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, or a TRANNY!
Click to expand...


Where I send the DNA test?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> Is suicide from allowing all the shit in the world into America, Christian?



Christian is not worrying about it.  That's up to God remember.  What you do unto the least of them.


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad.
> 
> PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, or a TRANNY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I send the DNA test?
Click to expand...


Easily faked or altered.... do you have contact with the guy who did Obuma's birth cert.?


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is suicide from allowing all the shit in the world into America, Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian is not worrying about it. That's up to God remember. What you do unto the least of them.
Click to expand...


I'm agnostic, and I worry about it!


----------



## Katzndogz

boilermaker55 said:


> Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
> How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
> Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.
> 
> Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.
Click to expand...


You know what Hispanics say about Americans?  "Fuck you and fuck America."


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> ...America is a nation of immigrants...


True.

Legal ones.

Not Illegal Aliens.

Big difference.



> ...America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers...


Nahhhh... but it IS a Christian -dominated / Christian -leaning / Christianity -rooted secular polity.



> ...So, where is that Christian compassion?


Tempered, in large part, by the Illegal Alien status of these younglings.

Tempered, in large part, by refusing to behave as their families probably wish us to behave; preparing to send them home rather than taking them in, as their families had hoped.

Compassion is one thing.

Refusing to be played for fools by outsiders who callously send their younglings across the border unaccompanied is quite another.

We will see sufficient compassion doled-out in caring for these youngsters as we prepare to return them.

Beyond that, the 'refusing to be taken for chumps' mentality kicks in, and tempers further charity.

It might not be what Jesus of Nazareth would have done.

But it's a respectable form of Practical Christianity at-work; providing care, while preparing to send them home again.

This is an especially nefarious form of Illegal Immigration and it will not be allowed to succeed.

Regardless of how many LibProg America-Bashing Christian-Bashing naysayers come out of the woodwork, to try to warp American thinking to the contrary.


----------



## Katzndogz

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making that claim, but refuse to show how you have been friendly to them.
> Instead, you demand others kick in a larger portion of their labor to subsidize your benevolence and call those that freely give of their resources, selfish. Your logic is seriously flawed, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad.
> 
> PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, or a TRANNY!
Click to expand...


Careful about dissing those trannies.  The first ho is a tranny.


----------



## sitarro

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Really laki......you believe that bull shit? How did they get here with no money? Who provided these poor innocent children (mostly 17+ year olds, my Dad signed up with the Army Air Corps at 17 to go to war) a way to trace through Mexico and over a thousand miles to our border. Why didn't they stay in Spanish speaking Mexico? Better yet, why didn't they head south to Chile, why were they brought here. 

Hint...... an asshole pretending to be a president and his blow buddy attorney general.


----------



## Theowl32

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many chuches, not "liberal", that are concerned for children, from anywhere. The broad brush of liberal/conservarive is just that-too broad.
> 
> PS: I am female Vigilante, and breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, or a TRANNY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I send the DNA test?
Click to expand...


If you indeed take care of them yourself, then I have to say thank you. Well done. 

However, what is going on on the border with these children on buses coming over in an organized manner, is nothing more than a political move done by this administration for political expediency in this election year. 

Period. 

I hope you are not denying this. It is the truth, and the left wingers (most of them) are nothing but dirty hypocritical pawns for this democratic party who is using their heart strings to gain power. 

Meanwhile, we do not see this type of stuff going in any other country. No other country, none, would tolerate this. Not one. 

Are you going to at least admit what is going on here has nothing to do with the care of the children and this administration is using their suffering for political gain? 

Just like he has done with our troop numbers, and the reason why he chose to abandon the 4 in Benghazi and the reason they lied about the reason it happened. 

All of them are political criminals, manipulating the masses to expand power and keep power. All to the loud cheers of the ignorant sheep who cannot tell their ass from their elbow and never have anything original to say other than democratic talking points as put out by the praetorian media that pushes their socialist political agenda.


----------



## boilermaker55

Sure you are so...."compassionate"....it resonates across this country from your type.
Those that need some help or have struggled are scum to you and you know it quite well.
Why, because they want your "money" which you cannot equate to something else.
You are such a phony with your "christian compassionate" B*ll Sh*t.
We all know the depth of which you have compassion.




Wildman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibentoken

The leftist racist Obama creates a mess on taxpayers doorstep and his useful idiots demand Christian compassion.  Con game by sick creatures for a sick agenda.  Shame on you.


----------



## Stephanie

Katzndogz said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
> How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
> Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.
> 
> Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what Hispanics say about Americans?  "Fuck you and fuck America."
Click to expand...


not according to these "bleeding" heart idiots... they're all just innocent people looking for a new life and if American citizens are against illegal immigration, YOU ARE CALLED all kinds of cute names and accused of having no compassion...

where is all their compassion for those 55MILLON potential citizens of this country that were, ABORTED
MANY OF THESE you can watch
[ame=http://youtu.be/O_D1SuudJSU]MEXICAN CALLING FOR REVOLUTION AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE, OUR ECONOMY: LA RAZA IS A STD ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boilermaker55

What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.




Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your friendly enough to teach them to be queer, maybe get a sex change. Teach them to mooch off the system. That it is also okay to kill an unborn baby. All before they are teenagers. You will tolerate them as long as the vote democrat. If they don't you will hate them. *Yeah I can feel the love.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've yet to show an example of your compassion while you demand it of others, you hypocritical ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
> How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
> Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Hispanics say about Americans?  "Fuck you and fuck America."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not according to these "bleeding" heart idiots... they're all just innocent people looking for a new life and if American citizens are against illegal immigration, YOU ARE CALLED all kinds of cute names and accused of having no compassion...
> 
> where is all their compassion for those 55MILLON potential citizens of this country that were, ABORTED
> MANY OF THESE you can watch
> [ame=http://youtu.be/O_D1SuudJSU]MEXICAN CALLING FOR REVOLUTION AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE, OUR ECONOMY: LA RAZA IS A STD ! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


How can you compare poor hungry children to fetuses?


----------



## JQPublic1

As a Christian, I am deeply concerned about this influx of illegal  migrant children into this country. Instinctively, I smell a rat. What is it that has changed so drastically in the native countries of these kids to provoke such desperate measures. Why now? Poverty isn't something new to Latin America; and, with 33 million + of our own
impoverished American citizens, I had to really ponder the eventual outcome and subsequent effects.

Perhaps, as a nation, we should be careful about setting international precedents. If we allow illegal immigrants of any age to bypass established law and boundaries,  where do we draw the line? Are we to take on all the orphans and poor children of the entire planet?  If we set that precedent we are saying, yes we will!


----------



## Stephanie

what is creating against THE legal citizens in the country

I'm not sure we won't have another civil war

and this government and the far LEFT liberals... I don't think it would them bother them one bit


----------



## boilermaker55

Easy for you to just generalize isn't it. Mr. "christian compassionate.?




Katzndogz said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
> How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
> Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.
> 
> Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what Hispanics say about Americans?  "Fuck you and fuck America."
Click to expand...


----------



## deltex1

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



How many diseased Sudanese do you have at your house, Tonto?


----------



## Intolerant

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
Click to expand...

 There is a right way and  a wrong way. I'll let you figure that one out.


----------



## Vigilante

THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!






HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????

That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!

 And NO subversives, I'm not talking about the PATRIOTS that are trying to PROTECT our country from the INVADERS!


----------



## Lakhota

JQPublic1 said:


> As a Christian, I am deeply concerned about this influx of illegal  migrant children into this country. Instinctively, I smell a rat. What is it that has changed so drastically in the native countries of these kids to provoke such desperate measures. Why now? Poverty isn't something new to Latin America; and, with 33 million + of our own
> impoverished American citizens, I had to really ponder the eventual outcome and subsequent effects.
> 
> Perhaps, as a nation, we should be careful about setting international precedents. If we allow illegal immigrants of any age to bypass established law and boundaries,  where do we draw the line? Are we to take on all the orphans and poor children of the entire planet?  If we set that precedent we are saying, yes we will!



Have you read the LAW that President George W. Bush signed in 2008?



> Meanwhile, on Capitol Hill, Democrats noted that a 2008 law requires the administration to offer extensive and time-consuming procedural protections to the young illegal immigrants. "In 2008, then-President George Bush signed the William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act," Rep. Bennie Thompson, ranking Democrat on the House Committee on Homeland Security, said at a hearing. *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*
> 
> MORE: Administration: Bush-era law requires us to slow-walk deportations | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008


----------



## Stephanie

stop trolling your own thread to keep stirring up shit

you're the biggest loser


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!


Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.

When people question why I so often hate America, I point them at threads like these and what Americans think and say.  Appalling doesn't begin to accurately describe the mentality of most here.


----------



## Nutz

I am sure that sign has been there long before Obama came into office.  I could be wrong...but that is my opinion.  I call BS to the swipe at Obama, but I have no issue with citizen border patrol...but I would like it to be more organized...keep the nutters and fringe Teapers out so its about illegal immigration and not the evil Mehiicans.


----------



## boilermaker55

Absolutely, they are both mutually exclusive. Sure! Dodge it totally because it doesn't fit your real attitude and compassionate christian values. You know, the ones you "want" to practice.
If you cannot understand your short comings maybe it is better to stop condemning others who don't want to have your "choice" of believes shoved in their faces.






williepete said:


> What's going on now has nothing to do with Christianity nor compassion. It's a naked power play to flood our country with low skilled, illiterate non-English speaking hordes in order to overload the welfare state which will in turn continue to overload the middle class with an increasing tax burden. Obama and his fellow travelers hate the middle class. In their Marxist minds, there must only be a small ruling elite compassionately guiding an uneducated proletariat.
> 
> _A decade ago, Nobel prize-winning economist Milton Friedman admonished the Wall Street Journal for its idée fixe on open-border immigration policy. *"It's just obvious you can't have free immigration and a welfare state,"* he warned. This remark adds insight to the current debate over immigration in the U.S. Senate._
> 
> _...There is a rough one-to-one fiscal balance between low-skill immigrant families and upper-middle-class families. It takes the entire net tax payments (taxes paid minus benefits received) of one college-educated family to pay for the net benefits received by one low-skill immigrant family. Even Julian Simon, the godfather of open-border advocates, acknowledged that imposing such a burden on taxpayers was unreasonable, stating, "immigrants who would be a direct economic burden upon citizens through the public coffers should have no claim to be admitted" into the nation.
> 
> There is also a political dimension to the transfer state. Elections in modern societies are, to a considerable degree, referenda on the magnitude of future income redistribution. An immigration policy which grants citizenship to vast numbers of low-skill, low-income immigrants not only creates new beneficiaries for government transfers, but new voters likely to support even greater transfers in the future._
> 
> _...The grant of citizenship is a transfer of political power. Access to the U.S. ballot box also provides access to the American taxpayer's bank account. This is particularly problematic with regard to low-skill immigrants. Within an active redistributionist state, as Friedman understood, unlimited immigration can threaten limited government._
> 
> Look to Milton: Open borders and the welfare state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Stephanie said:


> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS



Because you all feed it, dumb ass.


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> stop trolling your own thread to keep stirring up shit
> 
> you're the biggest loser



President Obama is handling these children per the LAW that former President George W. Bush signed in 2008 - as I cited in post #175 above.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The insanity of the left is reaching a new level. What kind of a dumb fuck starts a thread on the neglect of these children (pawns) being smuggled in when the left keeps them in CAMPS with disease, no clean blankets, using tinfoil for blankets, really?????


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ...Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.


Incorrect.

These may, indeed, be perceived as Vigilantes, and, it may even be that there is some degree of merit in that labeling.

As to unworthiness to be called Americans, however...

If they must suffer your metaphorical barbs and arrows...

They may at least take comfort in the idea that there are a great many others, far LESS worthy of being called Americans than they are...

And, at the TOP of that un-worthy list, we see...

Those who support and provide cover for this Invasion of 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens; those who create and sustain the conditions which drive many folks towards Vigilantism, because our Borders are not being respected and because our government is incompetent - sometimes even unwilling - to secure those borders and to enforce our existing laws...

Under conditions where Useful Idiots refuse to enforce our national borders and sovereignty in an immigration context, a great many of our People draw closer and closer to a Vigilante state, in order to fill the vacuum...

It's not my thing, but I can understand how it is triggered and how it manifests.

Entirely understandable, and predictable.

Secure our borders and enforce our phukking laws and such groups won't materialize.


----------



## dilloduck

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trolling your own thread to keep stirring up shit
> 
> you're the biggest loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama is handling these children per the LAW that former President George W. Bush signed in 2008 - as I cited in post #175 above.
Click to expand...


I was waiting for it to be Bush's fault. Is Obama Bush's house ****** or what ??


----------



## Stephanie

this thread needs to die

and you need to know about Lakhota..they aren't interested in debate..their threads are started for one thing, to stir up the board...look in this thread count how many time Lakhota has posted in his OWN THREAD, these people are called, TROLLS

get a clue


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> Secure our borders and enforce our phukking laws and such groups won't materialize.


For 60 years that hasn't happened.  How many of those years was your party in charge?


----------



## Katzndogz

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trolling your own thread to keep stirring up shit
> 
> you're the biggest loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama is handling these children per the LAW that former President George W. Bush signed in 2008 - as I cited in post #175 above.
Click to expand...


No he's not.  He's handling these children per obama.  That includes making sure that word of his open borders policy is spread throughout south America.



> "Word has gotten around the world about President Obama's lax immigration-enforcement policies, and it has encouraged more individuals to come to the United States illegally," Goodlatte said earlier this week.


Obama to provide legal aid to border-crossing children

There's a reason why this is happening under obama and didn't under Bush.  obama owns this invasion.


----------



## cutter

We are a nation of laws. Democrats seem to want to ignore those laws whenever it suits their purposes. Be it immagration, border security, the IRS or having  a President that orders laws to be ignored whenever it suits him. We have an immigration policy and it needs to be followed not changed. We have children at the border because the president made it known they were welcome and would not be turned away. If we follow the law we would not have a problem, when we ignore laws we create problems. Follow the law, send them home. A lot of the world sucks and we can't be responsible for all the children, that's their parents responsibility.


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Same place it was when Christians in the south were lynching black people on Saturday then they went to church on Sunday.

But, when times are tough here in America, we don't let as many immigrants in as we do when things are good and we need them.  Clearly today we don't need them.  AND, we especially don't need the illegal ones.

This is coming from a liberal.  If they want in, they can apply and if we need immigrants that year we'll let some in.  But to take in all of South America's poor?  How about those South American countries change their ways instead?  I bet if you look at those countries they have a small ruling class, small middle class and the masses are poor.  Just like America is becoming.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Stephanie said:


> this thread needs to die


I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.

A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...


----------



## Peach

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same place it was when Christians in the south were lynching black people on Saturday then they went to church on Sunday.
> 
> But, when times are tough here in America, we don't let as many immigrants in as we do when things are good and we need them.  Clearly today we don't need them.  AND, we especially don't need the illegal ones.
> 
> This is coming from a liberal.  If they want in, they can apply and if we need immigrants that year we'll let some in.  But to take in all of South America's poor?  How about those South American countries change their ways instead?  I bet if you look at those countries they have a small ruling class, small middle class and the masses are poor.  Just like America is becoming.
Click to expand...


The children are targets for abuse also; no, this cannot continue. What happened to the big announcement due yesterday?


----------



## dilloduck

PaintMyHouse said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread needs to die
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.
> 
> A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...
Click to expand...


As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dilloduck said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread needs to die
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.
> 
> A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
Click to expand...

I terrific idea, and one that means we would have stayed in Europe, but we didn't.


----------



## williepete

sealybobo said:


> This is coming from a liberal.  If they want in, they can apply and if we need immigrants that year we'll let some in.  *But to take in all of South America's poor?  How about those South American countries change their ways instead?  I bet if you look at those countries they have a small ruling class, small middle class and the masses are poor.  Just like America is becoming*.



^^^^^^

This is coming for a conservative. Your big picture view of things is a breath of fresh air.

"You can have open borders or you can have the welfare state, but you cannot have both." --M.F.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.
> 
> When people question why I so often hate America, I point them at threads like these and what Americans think and say.  Appalling doesn't begin to accurately describe the mentality of most here.
Click to expand...


Do you live in America?


----------



## Theowl32

cutter said:


> We are a nation of laws. Democrats seem to want to ignore those laws whenever it suits their purposes. Be it immagration, border security, the IRS or having  a President that orders laws to be ignored whenever it suits him. We have an immigration policy and it needs to be followed not changed. We have children at the border because the president made it known they were welcome and would not be turned away. If we follow the law we would not have a problem, when we ignore laws we create problems. Follow the law, send them home. A lot of the world sucks and we can't be responsible for all the children, that's their parents responsibility.



Democrats never have respect for the laws and they certainly (as we all know) hate the constitution as much as their constituency, better known as a pawns. Especially Paintmyhouse and pogo and guno. 

All unbelievable pieces of shit. 

Of course many of us (at least I have a few times) have asked how many of these good hearted liberals actually bring these illegals into their own homes. They do not care how hypocritical they are. How many countries would allow this? None. Not one. Ever see Mexico and how they enforce their southern border? 

Like I said, all of these truths or points never get addressed. They have NO ANSWER to them. None. 

They of course attack Christianity, and I guess they ignore all of the things Christians do for the poor all around the world. I mean they must right? They asked this very question in this thread. 

You think if I list all of the things Christians do in regards to feeding and taking care of the poor as opposed to chanting about it at some pot party or orgy or message board? 

No, cause it would be wasting my time informing these ignorant godless heathens. They are all a scourge on human liberty. 

Every one of them can kiss the fattest part of my ass. 

They do not care they are being used as pawns.


----------



## boilermaker55

There is no real compassion from the far right for those less fortunate in the US. What in the hell does it matter to them.
It's always about. I got mine and F*ck you.
Let's not forget their talking point that is absolutely absurd...."wealth re-distribution."




dilloduck said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread needs to die
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.
> 
> A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trolling your own thread to keep stirring up shit
> 
> you're the biggest loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama is handling these children per the LAW that former President George W. Bush signed in 2008 - as I cited in post #175 above.
Click to expand...


Pathological liar, just like your president.
Obama Grants Amnesty to Illegal Immigrants Without Congress


----------



## jknowgood

boilermaker55 said:


> What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also feel your Christian compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to show an example of your compassion while you demand it of others, you hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay, lets put it like this. Maybe I think that these children would be better off in the country they live in with their families. They come here get put on welfare, get a lousy education, learn that everyone should be equal, if someone worked hard and has more, that's not fair. They will be treated well if they vote democrat. If not they will be uncle Tom's. They will learn the more children they have without a spouse is more money, so their family values will eventually be gone. Liberals did a great job with the once strong black family. They will be taught that religion isn't necessary as long as you worship government. They will be taught it's okay to murder their baby if the don't feel like having it. The way liberalism is destroying a once great america, they will live in poverty. So as I see it, I am being a compassionate Christian by saying we should send them back. It might just save their soul, and keep them from hell.


----------



## Theowl32

boilermaker55 said:


> There is no real compassion from the far right for those less fortunate in the US. What in the hell does it matter to them.
> It's always about. I got mine and F*ck you.
> Let's not forget their talking point that is absolutely absurd...."wealth re-distribution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.
> 
> A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are nothing but a hypocritical hack who makes your big ten piece of liberal shit school look like an institute for lower living rather than a institute of higher education. 

Want me to list all of the things Christians do with out government help for the poor and destitute?

Why don't you tell me all of things you do for the poor, or even the planet. Go ahead boliermaker. You stupid ignorant, hypocritical, socialist fuck. 

Tell all of us all of things you do for the illegals or the poor. Go ahead. 

You are nothing more than an ignorant, hypocritical, know it all, typical hippy who stands for nothing. 

You can never escape that truth. I will be waiting for you to list me all of things you do for the illegals. 

Laughing out loud at you not being smart enough to know you are being used as a pawn for the democrats and you thinking you are so smart all at the same time.


----------



## boilermaker55

Seems you are the one on the defensive. Strike an nerve there little man.
Take your threats and personal insults and play with the little men you who are like you.
Tout your phony christian values because that is all they are and you will never live up to anything you profess. It's all in your little mind.

Thanks for the laugh today, Joke!




Theowl32 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no real compassion from the far right for those less fortunate in the US. What in the hell does it matter to them.
> It's always about. I got mine and F*ck you.
> Let's not forget their talking point that is absolutely absurd...."wealth re-distribution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a hypocritical hack who makes your big ten piece of liberal shit school look like an institute for lower living rather than a institute of higher education.
> 
> Want me to list all of the things Christians do with out government help for the poor and destitute?
> 
> Why don't you tell me all of things you do for the poor, or even the planet. Go ahead boliermaker. You stupid ignorant, hypocritical, socialist fuck.
> 
> Tell all of us all of things you do for the illegals or the poor. Go ahead.
> 
> You are nothing more than an hypocritical, know it all, typical hippy who stands for nothing.
> 
> You can never escape that truth. I will be waiting for you to list me all of things you do for the illegals.
> 
> Laughing out loud at you not being smart enough to know you are being used as a pawn for the democrats and you thinking you are so smart all at the same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

WOW! Get out of the shell of faux news. You have no idea of the hell they are living in now.
You on the right are impossible.
Again without a doubt, it's always about $$$.





jknowgood said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to show an example of your compassion while you demand it of others, you hypocritical ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, lets put it like this. Maybe I think that these children would be better off in the country they live in with their families. They come here get put on welfare, get a lousy education, learn that everyone should be equal, if someone worked hard and has more, that's not fair. They will be treated well if they vote democrat. If not they will be uncle Tom's. They will learn the more children they have without a spouse is more money, so their family values will eventually be gone. Liberals did a great job with the once strong black family. They will be taught that religion isn't necessary as long as you worship government. They will be taught it's okay to murder their baby if the don't feel like having it. The way liberalism is destroying a once great america, they will live in poverty. So as I see it, I am being a compassionate Christian by saying we should send them back. It might just save their soul, and keep them from hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jknowgood said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to show an example of your compassion while you demand it of others, you hypocritical ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, lets put it like this. Maybe I think that these children would be better off in the country they live in with their families. They come here get put on welfare, get a lousy education, learn that everyone should be equal, if someone worked hard and has more, that's not fair. They will be treated well if they vote democrat. If not they will be uncle Tom's. They will learn the more children they have without a spouse is more money, so their family values will eventually be gone. Liberals did a great job with the once strong black family. They will be taught that religion isn't necessary as long as you worship government. They will be taught it's okay to murder their baby if the don't feel like having it. The way liberalism is destroying a once great america, they will live in poverty. So as I see it, I am being a compassionate Christian by saying we should send them back. It might just save their soul, and keep them from hell.
Click to expand...

That's quite an interesting version of America you have there.  Based on that no one should be here.

One of my clients is a small hotel with an almost all immigrant staff.  I'm pretty sure that if one of the maids found that on the bed she would read it, shake her head, crumple it up and throw it where it belongs, in the trash.





The America desired by those here...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Theowl32 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no real compassion from the far right for those less fortunate in the US. What in the hell does it matter to them.
> It's always about. I got mine and F*ck you.
> Let's not forget their talking point that is absolutely absurd...."wealth re-distribution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a hypocritical hack who makes your big ten piece of liberal shit school look like an institute for lower living rather than a institute of higher education.
> 
> Want me to list all of the things Christians do with out government help for the poor and destitute?
> 
> Why don't you tell me all of things you do for the poor, or even the planet. Go ahead boliermaker. You stupid ignorant, hypocritical, socialist fuck.
> 
> Tell all of us all of things you do for the illegals or the poor. Go ahead.
> 
> You are nothing more than an ignorant, hypocritical, know it all, typical hippy who stands for nothing.
> 
> You can never escape that truth. I will be waiting for you to list me all of things you do for the illegals.
> 
> Laughing out loud at you not being smart enough to know you are being used as a pawn for the democrats and you thinking you are so smart all at the same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

williepete said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is coming from a liberal.  If they want in, they can apply and if we need immigrants that year we'll let some in.  *But to take in all of South America's poor?  How about those South American countries change their ways instead?  I bet if you look at those countries they have a small ruling class, small middle class and the masses are poor.  Just like America is becoming*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> This is coming for a conservative. Your big picture view of things is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> "You can have open borders or you can have the welfare state, but you cannot have both." --M.F.
Click to expand...


And actually, we had open borders for years and no problems.  It wasn't until corporations started hiring illegals for more than just migrant work that we started having problems.  Remember they said "Jobs American's won't do"?  Well first of all, in the 90's that might have been true.  Jobs were plentiful and we needed people to fill them.  Today those illegals do house keeping, construction and many other jobs American's will do.  

But we also needed those companies and workers to be paying taxes.  They weren't because they were being paid under the table.  This started under Reagan and picked up steam under Bush big time.  I believe the GOP/Rick/Corporations wanted to use illegals to attack the American workers.  Why?  Because we make too much.  Flood the market with low paying workers and it lowers wages.  

America has two signs on our border.  A small one that says "get out" and a big one that says "HELP WANTED".  

Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"


----------



## williepete

Massive spending. Massive debt. Massive deficit. Massive printing and borrowing. As if we weren't already committing national suicide. Now Obama is hammering in the final nail. Import waves of kids and mothers who can't take care of themselves. Spend tax money to turn them into wards of the state. 

That's how to fundamentally change a country. Debauch the currency. Debauch the language. Drown it in debt. Divide the people.


----------



## dilloduck

PaintMyHouse said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.  It shows just how ugly America is now, and yet desperate people are still sending their children here, all alone, hoping that they can live and prosper in a nation built by those like them, those seeking refuge and a better life.
> 
> A generous people would see them as Prodigal Sons and Daughters, while those here would barricade the gates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I terrific idea, and one that means we would have stayed in Europe, but we didn't.
Click to expand...


Nor did we send our children to another country to get welfare.


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> And NO subversives, I'm not talking about the PATRIOTS that are trying to PROTECT our country from the INVADERS!



And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

dilloduck said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed for fixing their own fucking countries " ?
> 
> 
> 
> I terrific idea, and one that means we would have stayed in Europe, but we didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did we send our children to another country to get welfare.
Click to expand...


Nor did they...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> And NO subversives, I'm not talking about the PATRIOTS that are trying to PROTECT our country from the INVADERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?
Click to expand...


I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.


----------



## sealybobo

Here is the joke about border security.  Remember Bush passed an immigration bill and they tightened up the border and it cost billions of dollars?  What a fucking waste of money.  

We could have just gone after the illegal employers.  Under Bush, hardly any corporations were fined or investigated for hiring illegal workers.  The one that always comes to mind was Tyson Chicken.  The day they shipped all those illegals home, a line around the block of American workers were lined up to apply to get those jobs.  The owner of Tyson Chicken should be in prison or he should have been fine'ed a million dollars at least but he wasn't. 

Go after the illegal employers who hire illegal workers and the workers will go home with their kids tomorrow.  No jobs, no stay.  

So stop wasting money on securing the borders.  They can just apply for visitor visa's and continue sneaking in and they will continue to do so until the jobs go away.  Or they come in on seasonal worker visa's and don't go home at the end of the season because some mother fucker is hiring them for under the table wages.  Treasonist.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.


One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...


----------



## sealybobo

williepete said:


> Massive spending. Massive debt. Massive deficit. Massive printing and borrowing. As if we weren't already committing national suicide. Now Obama is hammering in the final nail. Import waves of kids and mothers who can't take care of themselves. Spend tax money to turn them into wards of the state.
> 
> That's how to fundamentally change a country. Debauch the currency. Debauch the language. Drown it in debt. Divide the people.



Reagan started this.  The GOP love the cheap labor.  They are trying to destroy the middle class because we are too expensive.  Wake up

Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"


----------



## Theowl32

boilermaker55 said:


> Seems you are the one on the defensive. Strike an nerve there little man.
> Take your threats and personal insults and play with the little men you who are like you.
> Tout your phony christian values because that is all they are and you will never live up to anything you profess. It's all in your little mind.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh today, Joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no real compassion from the far right for those less fortunate in the US. What in the hell does it matter to them.
> It's always about. I got mine and F*ck you.
> Let's not forget their talking point that is absolutely absurd...."wealth re-distribution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a hypocritical hack who makes your big ten piece of liberal shit school look like an institute for lower living rather than a institute of higher education.
> 
> Want me to list all of the things Christians do with out government help for the poor and destitute?
> 
> Why don't you tell me all of things you do for the poor, or even the planet. Go ahead boliermaker. You stupid ignorant, hypocritical, socialist fuck.
> 
> Tell all of us all of things you do for the illegals or the poor. Go ahead.
> 
> You are nothing more than an hypocritical, know it all, typical hippy who stands for nothing.
> 
> You can never escape that truth. I will be waiting for you to list me all of things you do for the illegals.
> 
> Laughing out loud at you not being smart enough to know you are being used as a pawn for the democrats and you thinking you are so smart all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, you are not going to let us all know all of things you do for the poor as you accuse Christians for doing nothing?

You even going to attempt to tell me all of the things you for the environment? Do you drive a Prius? Do you purchase carbon credits? What is your carbon footprint? 

What the fuck do you stand for.....you piece of shit Purdue dick. 

Is this your fucking intelligent response to me you fucking hippy?

I am still waiting for someone there (other than peach) who would willingly let any of these illegals live in their home. 

Hey, Purdue. If stupid were stink, you would be a fart passing through a day old partially digested onion. 

Now, go fuck yourself.


----------



## jknowgood

boilermaker55 said:


> WOW! Get out of the shell of faux news. You have no idea of the hell they are living in now.
> You on the right are impossible.
> Again without a doubt, it's always about $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, lets put it like this. Maybe I think that these children would be better off in the country they live in with their families. They come here get put on welfare, get a lousy education, learn that everyone should be equal, if someone worked hard and has more, that's not fair. They will be treated well if they vote democrat. If not they will be uncle Tom's. They will learn the more children they have without a spouse is more money, so their family values will eventually be gone. Liberals did a great job with the once strong black family. They will be taught that religion isn't necessary as long as you worship government. They will be taught it's okay to murder their baby if the don't feel like having it. The way liberalism is destroying a once great america, they will live in poverty. So as I see it, I am being a compassionate Christian by saying we should send them back. It might just save their soul, and keep them from hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If liberals are in charge of helping these kids they would be better off staying were they are.  will make sure they become dependent on government, destroy their family values, all for a vote. I guess your losing minorities after Obama and you will need more voters.


----------



## Peach

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> And NO subversives, I'm not talking about the PATRIOTS that are trying to PROTECT our country from the INVADERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
Click to expand...


I remain moderate, and need no contrived symbol to understand the history and laws of the United States. Nor vulgar insults for the uneducated such as yourself.


----------



## jknowgood

PaintMyHouse said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont quite understand is....you are the ones flaunting your "christian beliefs" and compassion all over yourselves and those that are stupid enough to believe  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, lets put it like this. Maybe I think that these children would be better off in the country they live in with their families. They come here get put on welfare, get a lousy education, learn that everyone should be equal, if someone worked hard and has more, that's not fair. They will be treated well if they vote democrat. If not they will be uncle Tom's. They will learn the more children they have without a spouse is more money, so their family values will eventually be gone. Liberals did a great job with the once strong black family. They will be taught that religion isn't necessary as long as you worship government. They will be taught it's okay to murder their baby if the don't feel like having it. The way liberalism is destroying a once great america, they will live in poverty. So as I see it, I am being a compassionate Christian by saying we should send them back. It might just save their soul, and keep them from hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite an interesting version of America you have there.  Based on that no one should be here.
> 
> One of my clients is a small hotel with an almost all immigrant staff.  I'm pretty sure that if one of the maids found that on the bed she would read it, shake her head, crumple it up and throw it where it belongs, in the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The America desired by those here...
Click to expand...


If liberals keep running America, it will turn out that way. Hey I have an idea send them to Detroit, show them if they vote democrat, this will be what America will look like.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Bulcrap.  Their parents sent them here because Obama signed an Executive Order giving them a free education.  Every amnesty bill that has ever passed has led to an increase in illegal immigration.  This one targets kids and that's why they are here without their parents.  Had Obama not gone around congress, those kids would still be safe at home with their parents.

Since their parents care so little about their kids, they'd send them on this dangerous journey, for every one of them under a certain age, terminate the parents rights and give them up for adoption into an American home.  Never let them have contact with their parents again and raise them as Americans.  Those too old to learn to become part of an American family need to be sent back.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Peach said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remain moderate, and need no contrived symbol to understand the history and laws of the United States. Nor vulgar insults for the uneducated such as yourself.
Click to expand...


I'll put my education up against yours any day liberal.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Peach said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remain moderate, and need no contrived symbol to understand the history and laws of the United States. Nor vulgar insults for the uneducated such as yourself.
Click to expand...


Contrived symbol? What would that be? You're no fucking moderate. I've been in several threads with you.. you're the typical lying leftist who when she gets caught with her granny panties down, takes off .. Like you did 3 days ago in the Hillary thread.


----------



## Meister

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bulcrap.  Their parents sent them here because Obama signed an Executive Order giving them a free education.  Every amnesty bill that has ever passed has led to an increase in illegal immigration.  This one targets kids and that's why they are here without their parents.  Had Obama not gone around congress, those kids would still be safe at home with their parents.
> 
> Since their parents care so little about their kids, they'd send them on this dangerous journey, for every one of them under a certain age, terminate the parents rights and give them up for adoption into an American home.  Never let them have contact with their parents again and raise them as Americans.  Those too old to learn to become part of an American family need to be sent back.
Click to expand...


Excellent point, Sheila.

And as another poster stated, once here the parents will come and be reunited with their children.

The lefties on this board that don't understand that are willfully ignorant.

Or, just trying to create an issue to take everyone's eye off the ball this election cycle.


----------



## 1776

When a fucktard like you that hates Christians starts talking about how Christians should behave regarding criminals....shut the fuck up. 



Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secure our borders and enforce our phukking laws and such groups won't materialize.
> 
> 
> 
> For 60 years that hasn't happened.  How many of those years was your party in charge?
Click to expand...

I dunno.

Given that my vote has been pretty evenly split between Dummies and Repugs (as well as an occasional Indie) throughout the course of my adult voting lifetime, I don't think I _have_ a party.

Elected officials riding the coattails of *both* parties are, for the most part, Vote Whores, when it comes to pandering to ethnic voting blocs, in connection with the immigration issue.


----------



## williepete

sealybobo said:


> Reagan started this.  The GOP love the cheap labor.  They are trying to destroy the middle class because we are too expensive.



*Breaking News:* Reagan left office January 20, 1989. 

Why didn't Bubba or Obama stop this? They must destroy the middle class. You can't have millions of people who are self-sufficient out there making their own decisions. That's counter to Soviet style central planning. 

Obama is in his sixth year and his second term. Just can't face reality? Like the Patriot Act, Obama must love this too much to let it go. Libs love to flood the welfare and voter base with illegals.

Obama owns this last nail in America's coffin.  


*1986: One-time amnesty for illegal aliens *

Ronald Reagan on Immigration 

In 1986 I voted for the Simpson-Mazzoli immigration bill because we were told it would solve the problem of massive illegal immigration. In his diaries, President Ronald Reagan said he was going to sign the bill because we had to regain control of our borders. 

*The Simpson-Mazzoli bill contained three promises: 
1. The government would make a concerted effort to control the borders. 
2. An effective employer verification program would ensure that only legal workers were hired. 
3.One-time amnesty would be granted for people illegally in the United States. *

All three promises were broken. The government has made no serious effort to control our borders. Employers continue knowingly to hire illegal immigrants without any real fear of punishment. 

Ronald Reagan on Immigration


----------



## Kondor3

Meister said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulcrap.  Their parents sent them here because Obama signed an Executive Order giving them a free education.  Every amnesty bill that has ever passed has led to an increase in illegal immigration.  This one targets kids and that's why they are here without their parents.  Had Obama not gone around congress, those kids would still be safe at home with their parents.
> 
> Since their parents care so little about their kids, they'd send them on this dangerous journey, for every one of them under a certain age, terminate the parents rights and give them up for adoption into an American home.  Never let them have contact with their parents again and raise them as Americans.  Those too old to learn to become part of an American family need to be sent back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent point, Sheila.
> 
> And as another poster stated, once here the parents will come and be reunited with their children.
> 
> The lefties on this board that don't understand that are willfully ignorant.
> 
> Or, just trying to create an issue to take everyone's eye off the ball this election cycle.
Click to expand...

Or, worse yet...

Hoping to weaken American resolve, even further, by making a pitch to let the families of those youngsters into the country...

Especially if this latest tactic (sending of unaccompanied children across the border en masse) can be made to work, as an effective 'tunnel' by which to 'sneak' more of them into the country, in broad daylight...


----------



## Ibentoken

Peach said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if one of these so called Patriots kills another, or a US citizen, what are they then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remain moderate, and need no contrived symbol to understand the history and laws of the United States. Nor vulgar insults for the uneducated such as yourself.
Click to expand...


Why do you support a president who doesn't enforce the laws he swore to uphold and deliberately created this mess?


----------



## jknowgood

PaintMyHouse said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...
Click to expand...


Break into my house I become the judge, jury, and executioner. So I will disagree.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...
Click to expand...

Given that our Republic was founded upon revolution against unjust or inconsistent law, and that our charter documents recognize the absolute right and the power of our citizenry to overturn that government when it becomes onerous to those whom it purportedly serve3s, one must always take care, in attempting to serve-up absolutes along those lines...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secure our borders and enforce our phukking laws and such groups won't materialize.
> 
> 
> 
> For 60 years that hasn't happened.  How many of those years was your party in charge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Given that my vote has been pretty evenly split between Dummies and Repugs (as well as an occasional Indie) throughout the course of my adult voting lifetime, I don't think I _have_ a party.
> 
> Elected officials riding the coattails of *both* parties are, for the most part, Vote Whores, when it comes to pandering to ethnic voting blocs, in connection with the immigration issue.
Click to expand...

The borders weren't closed because the capitalists here wanted the cheap labor and the economy supported it.  For 60 years every administration has turned a blind eye.  This is not a new situation.

For those who believe all these kids should simply be returned there are reasons they were sent to us.  They have stories to tell and we should hear them out.  Those unwilling to do so are hard of heart, and that is very Un-American.  Hard times have produced people without a generosity towards these children, and that is a very sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given that our Republic was founded upon revolution against unjust or inconsistent law, one must always take care, in attempting to serve-up absolutes along those lines...
Click to expand...

The revolution was against a King, in a foreign land, in order to establish a government of the people here.  This wasn't a bunch of people running around with guns trying to pretend to be the authority at the time...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jknowgood said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you leftists who created this fucking mess to begin with always try to make those who stand for the law, the bad guys.. You're truly a shitstain on the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break into my house I become the judge, jury, and executioner. So I will disagree.
Click to expand...

Our border is not your house, and even in that you will be judged if you break the law, which you yourself are not in charge of even then.


----------



## 1776

The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws. 

You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws. 

If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws. 

It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum. 

Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the important principles in America is you are not allowed to take the law into your own hands...
> 
> 
> 
> Given that our Republic was founded upon revolution against unjust or inconsistent law, one must always take care, in attempting to serve-up absolutes along those lines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The revolution was against a King, in a foreign land, in order to establish a government of the people here.  This wasn't a bunch of people running around with guns trying to pretend to be the authority at the time...
Click to expand...


Yes, there was a bunch of people with guns running around.  They were citizens.  The people you hate.


----------



## Ibentoken

You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.


----------



## Lakhota

1776 said:


> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.



As I have previously stated - President Obama is  simply following the law signed by President George W. Bush in 2008.


----------



## 1776

No he is not, asswipe. 

He is implementing the amnesty without Congress' permission, by not enforcing current immigration laws. 



Lakhota said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have previously stated - President Obama is  simply following the law signed by President George W. Bush in 2008.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.


They are not thieves, they are beggars.

Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 60 years that hasn't happened.  How many of those years was your party in charge?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Given that my vote has been pretty evenly split between Dummies and Repugs (as well as an occasional Indie) throughout the course of my adult voting lifetime, I don't think I _have_ a party.
> 
> Elected officials riding the coattails of *both* parties are, for the most part, Vote Whores, when it comes to pandering to ethnic voting blocs, in connection with the immigration issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The borders weren't closed because the capitalists here wanted the cheap labor and the economy supported it.  For 60 years every administration has turned a blind eye.  This is not a new situation.
Click to expand...

Capitalists wanted cheap labor.

LibProgs wanted grateful new voters.

Leadership and some of the upper echelon rank-and-file on both sides of the aisle are Vote Whores.



> ..._For those who believe all these kids should simply be returned there are reasons they were sent to us_...


Not our problem.



> ..._They have stories to tell and we should hear them out_...


Fine.

We can arrange to take dictation while they're waiting to be processed for return.



> ..._Those unwilling to do so are hard of heart, and that is very Un-American_...


Fortunately, you (and those who think like you do) do not get to authoritatively define what it is to be American.

It is even MORE un-American to commit National Suicide, by opening the floodgates, and caving into this kind of bullshit opens those floodgates a bit wider.



> ..._Hard times have produced people without a generosity towards these children_...


No.

Give 'em an inch, and they'll take a mile.

Allow these kids to stay, and we'll have a hundred times more, flooding across the borders, within a matter of months, or a year or two.

Not gonna happen.

No means No.



> ..._and that is a very sad state of affairs indeed._


Indeed.

Sad, for the parents and families of these children, who so callously and capriciously sent these children North, in the mistaken belief that we would not send them back.

*These people counted on us weakening, and keeping them here.*

We take care of their kids, so that they don't have to, and, of course, eventual visas for the whole family, as a humanitarian gesture in order to 'keep families together' or to 'reunite' parent and child.

*Cold, hard, calculating cynicism at work, on the part of those responsible for those children in their home countries.*

It'll be a cold day in Hell before Americans give into that.

Need our help?

Ask.

Demand our help, or otherwise impose your company, or that of your children, upon us, and them demand that we be good-natured and pliant about it?

No frigging way.

Unlike the Failed Messiah, who draws lines in the sand that people ignore...

The American People will draw a line in the sand over this one, that they will make good on.

This shit ends now.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that our Republic was founded upon revolution against unjust or inconsistent law, one must always take care, in attempting to serve-up absolutes along those lines...
> 
> 
> 
> The revolution was against a King, in a foreign land, in order to establish a government of the people here.  This wasn't a bunch of people running around with guns trying to pretend to be the authority at the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a bunch of people with guns running around.  They were citizens.  The people you hate.
Click to expand...

The ones who threw the Revolution weren't running around pretending to enforce the law.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Given that my vote has been pretty evenly split between Dummies and Repugs (as well as an occasional Indie) throughout the course of my adult voting lifetime, I don't think I _have_ a party.
> 
> Elected officials riding the coattails of *both* parties are, for the most part, Vote Whores, when it comes to pandering to ethnic voting blocs, in connection with the immigration issue.
> 
> 
> 
> The borders weren't closed because the capitalists here wanted the cheap labor and the economy supported it.  For 60 years every administration has turned a blind eye.  This is not a new situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalists wanted cheap labor. LibProgs wanted grateful new voters.
> 
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> We can arrange to take dictation while they're waiting to be processed for return.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, you (and those who think like you do) do not get to authoritatively define what it is to be American.
> 
> It is even MORE un-American to commit National Suicide, by opening the floodgates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._Hard times have produced people without a generosity towards these children_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Give 'em an inch, and they'll take a mile.
> 
> Allow these kids to stay, and we'll have a hundred times more, flooding across the borders, within a matter of months, or a year or two.
> 
> Not gonna happen.
> 
> No means No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._and that is a very sad state of affairs indeed._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Sad, for the parents and families of these children, who so callously and capriciously sent this children North, in the mistaken belief that we would not send them back.
> 
> These people _counted_ on us weakening, and keeping them here.
> 
> Eventual visas for the whole family, as a humanitarian gesture.
> 
> Cold, hard, calculating cynicism at work here.
> 
> It'll be a cold day in Hell before Americans give into that.
> 
> Need our help?
> 
> Ask.
> 
> Demand our help, or otherwise impose your company, or that of your children, upon us, and them demand that we be good-natured and compliant about it.
> 
> No frigging way.
> 
> Unlike the Failed Messiah, who draws lines in the sand that people ignore...
> 
> The American People will draw a line in the sand over this one...
> 
> *This shit ends now.*
Click to expand...


Really?  Aren't we a nation of laws?  President Obama is simply following the law that was signed by Bush.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.



Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.

Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...


----------



## 1776

Shitbag....they are thieves because they know they violated laws coming here to be put on the welfare list paid for by others. 

So tell us what "your bogus Bible" tell you about using other people's money/stuff for your own benefit? 



PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1776

Burn in hell, shitstain. 



PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
Click to expand...


----------



## 1776

Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views. 

The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means. 

Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The borders weren't closed because the capitalists here wanted the cheap labor and the economy supported it.  For 60 years every administration has turned a blind eye.  This is not a new situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalists wanted cheap labor. LibProgs wanted grateful new voters.
> 
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> We can arrange to take dictation while they're waiting to be processed for return.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, you (and those who think like you do) do not get to authoritatively define what it is to be American.
> 
> It is even MORE un-American to commit National Suicide, by opening the floodgates.
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Give 'em an inch, and they'll take a mile.
> 
> Allow these kids to stay, and we'll have a hundred times more, flooding across the borders, within a matter of months, or a year or two.
> 
> Not gonna happen.
> 
> No means No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._and that is a very sad state of affairs indeed._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Sad, for the parents and families of these children, who so callously and capriciously sent this children North, in the mistaken belief that we would not send them back.
> 
> These people _counted_ on us weakening, and keeping them here.
> 
> Eventual visas for the whole family, as a humanitarian gesture.
> 
> Cold, hard, calculating cynicism at work here.
> 
> It'll be a cold day in Hell before Americans give into that.
> 
> Need our help?
> 
> Ask.
> 
> Demand our help, or otherwise impose your company, or that of your children, upon us, and them demand that we be good-natured and compliant about it.
> 
> No frigging way.
> 
> Unlike the Failed Messiah, who draws lines in the sand that people ignore...
> 
> The American People will draw a line in the sand over this one...
> 
> *This shit ends now.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Aren't we a nation of laws?  President Obama is simply following the law that was signed by Bush.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."



Acts 20:35-38 - I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.


----------



## jknowgood

PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should tell your dear leader that. Take his own money and help his brother. Instead of spending my grandchildren's money on law breakers. Why is anything a liberal wants hurts America?


----------



## Katzndogz

1776 said:


> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."



Alinsky's Rules for Radicals

Rule #4

* RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules. If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entitys very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)


----------



## PaintMyHouse

jknowgood said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell your dear leader that. Take his own money and help his brother. Instead of spending my grandchildren's money on law breakers. Why is anything a liberal wants hurts America?
Click to expand...

The cost to care for 50,000 or so children will not break the bank.  And you spent your grandchildren's money when you refused to have your taxes raised to pay the bills that were due...


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
Click to expand...


You don't believe it so it has no power with Christians.  A parrot can be taught to talk, but we all know he hasn't got a clue to the meaning of what he's repeating.


----------



## 1776

You're just socialist scum using pre-planned Bible passages for your demonic views. 

Socialists for decades have tried to steal the Bible to sell stealing from others to give to the so-called poor. "It's only fair to spread the wealth."



PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 20:35-38 - I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peach

I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:

For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me.&#8217; Then the righteous will answer him, saying, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."

Chapter 25.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe it so it has no power wy Christians.  A parrot can be taught to talk, but we all know he hasn't got a clue to the meaning of what he's repeating.
Click to expand...

I don't believe in Christianity, that's correct, but I believe in much that is in the Bible since it it is filled with human wisdom, included the words of the one you call Jesus.


----------



## Ibentoken

Why don't you leftist trash use the story of the Good Samaritan.


----------



## Yarddog

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...



Kids dont leave home to escape poverty.  They were sent here so that is the problem people would like to address.  Why are they being sent here from not just mexico but other central and south American countrys?  Why is our government facilitating IT? 

Where is you compassion for little kids here who may get sick from diseases that the US erradicated here years ago? That isnt a problem for you? They are getting bused all over the country.

Were they really screened and inoculated for diseases?  So..  we're a rich country and can take care of these kids.   The issue I think most people have is that its not just these kids but will be millions more. Poverty where they came from is not going anywhere.   There will be more and more kids from each next generation.   not to mention, they deserve to be reunited with their families right here in the US someday, RIGHT?  fine then if you want to take care of millions of kids from our southern borders  Then you cant discriminate,  there are 400 million at least in India living in extreme poverty.We should let them in to and put them in public housing.  Indonesia,  Africa ...etc 

What makes latin America so special?  they dont have any more right to come live in the US without going through citizenship process than any other kid  in the world. There is no difference so lets bring them all.  

Im sure you have compassion for all the poor kids in Detroit but you are not going to invite the city of Detroit to your house for dinner are you?   Its not about not having compassion.
We cant solve the fact that there is poverty in the world by bringing them all here.  especially all at once when we HAVNT EVEN SOLVED OUR OWN POOR PEOPLES PROBLEMS  YET.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe it so it has no power wy Christians.  A parrot can be taught to talk, but we all know he hasn't got a clue to the meaning of what he's repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in Christianity, that's correct, but I believe in much that is in the Bible since it it is filled with human wisdom, included the words of the one you call Jesus.
Click to expand...


That's sweet.  Anything else?


----------



## Theowl32

1776 said:


> Burn in hell, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant leftist cockroaches love to use the Bible against citizens.  You're disingenuous lying trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Notice, how they never tell you what they do for the poor. All while insinuating Christians never do anything for the poor. 

He would not me to list the massive list of things Christian groups and Christian individuals are doing around the world for the poor and destitute. 

Yet, these assholes will listen to Leonardo Di Carprio who just told us how to take of the oceans while he partied on the 5th largest yacht in the world that is owned by an oil tycoon sheikh. 

Meanwhile I have asked these no good sacks of shit to list me all of the things they do for these illegals. I asked if there is any liberal that has given up one of their rooms in their private gated communities to one of these illegals. Hell, you think any of them would ever give up their house to a native that they also claim to care so much about?

No, not one of them. 

Instead they attack Christianity for the hypocrites and they cannot see their own hypocrisy, while they deliberately ignore the good things being done around the world by actual faithful Christians. 

Hell, you do not see any of them crying out for the vast number of Christians being murdered around the world. Obama has barely said a thing about the Christians being murdered in Egypt. 

Our world is being utterly taken over by the perverted, hypocritical, godless heathens. 

Ironically, just like the bible said would happen. Oh, the irony.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> You're just socialist scum using pre-planned Bible passages for your demonic views.
> 
> Socialists for decades have tried to steal the Bible to sell stealing from others to give to the so-called poor. "It's only fair to spread the wealth."
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 20:35-38 - I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Both the Pope and the economists believe in Spreading The Wealth.  Your alignment with the Greedy and the Selfish is noted, and not just by me.


----------



## Peach

Katzndogz said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> Rule #4
> 
> * RULE 4: &#8220;Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.&#8221; If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entity&#8217;s very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)
Click to expand...


Alinsky DIED before Obama was a teenager, why obession with him? I looked it up, Obama was 10, the two never met.


----------



## 1776

Does your bogus liberal bible tell you to steal from others? 

Does it tell you to violate the laws of another country if you feel like it?

What about doing things that "just make you feel good?" 

Jesus was talking about personal interaction, not national invasions and catering those millions of invaders. 

Ahhhh, the Russians invaded Ukraine....so your bogus bible tells them to open their hearts and give the Russians what they want. 

Dumbfuck bitch. 



Peach said:


> I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:
> 
> For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me. Then the righteous will answer him, saying, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."
> 
> Chapter 25.


----------



## Katzndogz

Peach said:


> I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:
> 
> For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me. Then the righteous will answer him, saying, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."
> 
> Chapter 25.



It's right out of Alinski's Rules for Radicals.

I burned my house down.  Now I am homeless and you must shelter me.
I killed my parents.  Now I am an orphan and you must care for me.
I left my home to take yours.  Now you must let me.

When the crowd came to Lot's home, the Lord destroyed Sodom, he didn't punish Lot for not letting them in.


----------



## Kondor3

1776 said:


> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."









It's funny, too, how Leftists will either (a) ignore Religious Teachings or (b) insult and denigrate and make fun of them, UNTIL they need to dust them off and try (and fail) to use them to embarrass others into doing what THEY want to see done.

After six years of this horseshit - giving America a much-needed Memory-Refresher on the subject, - mainstream America is once again (mercifully) becoming immune to such cold, calculating hypocrisy.


----------



## 1776

I don't believe in the Pope, he is a false idol. 

Of course, scum like you follow the Pope....



PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just socialist scum using pre-planned Bible passages for your demonic views.
> 
> Socialists for decades have tried to steal the Bible to sell stealing from others to give to the so-called poor. "It's only fair to spread the wealth."
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 20:35-38 - I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both the Pope and the economists believe in Spreading The Wealth.  Your alignment with the Greedy and the Selfish is noted, and not just by me.
Click to expand...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Well if you'd take just a minute, you'd find lots of them. Like right here:


*Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas *



> Category: Immigration	Published on Wednesday, 02 July 2014 16:09 Written by Jerry Kammer
> 
> Introductory Comment: On several occasions this blog has criticized the Catholic Church's position on immigration, especially its position on illegal immigration. But last week I was proud as a Catholic to see the effort that Catholic Charities has mobilized to meet the basic human needs  for food, clothing, shelter, and compassion  of Central Americans released by the Border Patrol in the Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> Looking weary and worn, a group of four women and six children walked slowly into the parish hall of Sacred Heart Church in McAllen, Texas, last week. They looked up in surprise to see that they were being welcomed with applause by the dozens of volunteers mobilized by Catholic Charities to help them transition from detention to the long bus rides they will soon take, traveling to relatives across the United States.
> 
> "We're basically providing a place for the immigrants who are coming through to catch a breath, to take a rest, to receive a meal, and take some supplies as they continue their journey," said Brenda Nettles Riojas, who was working at the shelter. In her regular job, she is editor of The Valley Catholic, the newspaper of the Diocese of Brownsville.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> Rule #4
> 
> * RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules. If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entitys very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alinsky DIED before Obama was a teenager, why obession with him?
Click to expand...



Don't play stupid Ms. Educator.. 

Blog: Bill Ayers and Obama Both Quote Alinsky


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Theowl32 said:


> Instead they attack Christianity for the hypocrites and they cannot see their own hypocrisy, while they deliberately ignore the good things being done around the world by actual faithful Christians.


What are the good Christian things being done in relation to these children?


----------



## Katzndogz

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal scum twist the Bible to fit their demonic views.
> 
> The Bible talks about helping the poor, but it doesn't tell the poor to violate laws and rely on others for living means.
> 
> Liberal scum say "Well since the Bible commands you to take care of the poor, I'm going to make you take care of me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> Rule #4
> 
> * RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules. If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entitys very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alinsky DIED before Obama was a teenager, why obession with him?
Click to expand...


Because obama, and the left, is still following the philosophy and the rules.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just socialist scum using pre-planned Bible passages for your demonic views.
> 
> Socialists for decades have tried to steal the Bible to sell stealing from others to give to the so-called poor. "It's only fair to spread the wealth."
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 20:35-38 - I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both the Pope and the economists believe in Spreading The Wealth.  Your alignment with the Greedy and the Selfish is noted, and not just by me.
Click to expand...


Not all Christians follow the pope.  Where in the Scriptures did Jesus instruct Christians to use the government to help the poor?


----------



## Theowl32

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe it so it has no power wy Christians.  A parrot can be taught to talk, but we all know he hasn't got a clue to the meaning of what he's repeating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in Christianity, that's correct, but I believe in much that is in the Bible since it it is filled with human wisdom, included the words of the one you call Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's sweet.  Anything else?
Click to expand...


Dear Lord, they have no control over their shit. I have paintmyhouse on ignore for a reason. He says he believes in much of what Jesus said?

Oh.....the......hypocrisy.


----------



## 1776

When you make a statement, state a belief then it needs to be consistent across other similar scenarios. 

So since liberal scum believe the Bible commands Americans to "take care illegals violating our borders," would that also apply to Americans "taking care of Al Qai'da terrorists, Chinese military, Russian military, etc violating our border with an invasion?"

After all they would also be here to take something from us too. They might be violent in doing it compared to the illegals but the end state is the same with cockroaches.


----------



## jknowgood

Malachi 2:7-8
"For the lips of a priest ought to preserve knowledge and from his mouth men should seek instruction-because he is the messenger of the Lord almighty. 8. But you have turned from away and by your teaching have caused many to stumble, you have violated the covenant with Levi, says the Lord almighty".


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:
> 
> For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me. Then the righteous will answer him, saying, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."
> 
> Chapter 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's right out of Alinski's Rules for Radicals.
> 
> I burned my house down.  Now I am homeless and you must shelter me.
> I killed my parents.  Now I am an orphan and you must care for me.
> I left my home to take yours.  Now you must let me.
> 
> When the crowd came to Lot's home, the Lord destroyed Sodom, he didn't punish Lot for not letting them in.
Click to expand...

They did not want in, they wanted the angels he was sheltering, so Lot gave them his daughters instead, and the next day the Lord turned his wife into a pillar of salt and that night he got drunk and his first daughter slept with him, and the next night drunk again the second daughter slept with him.  That story and these children have absolutely nothing in common.


----------



## Ibentoken

Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.


----------



## 1776

They should be sent back to be with their parents. 

Those without parents should be taken care of by the country they came from. 

Scum like you twist the Bible for your demonic views. 

go away troll



PaintMyHouse said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead they attack Christianity for the hypocrites and they cannot see their own hypocrisy, while they deliberately ignore the good things being done around the world by actual faithful Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the good Christian things being done in relation to these children?
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Yes where is the Christian compassion to be found in their countries ?  Why isn't it in those nations heavily and thriving as well, where as it should make them love their country and stay there if they have it, but they are fleeing instead ? 

Sounds like they could use some major values in which Christians have here, and especially those values that have kept such a thing from happening here. Maybe we are getting a birds eye view of what it will be like for the Christians living in a anti-Christian America from these folks who are fleeing their nations now, and fleeing into what you must figure is still a Christian nation here.  We sure have it here still, but we also have common sense when it comes to these things, and we do see that it is more fit to help them in their home nations, instead of them becoming a stranger in ours. The Christians are also on the run anymore it seems here, so they may be running back real soon to what ever it was that they had there. They might ought to be running from the likes of this nation when it all come down to it, but for now they are fooled and they are desperate.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Theowl32 said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in Christianity, that's correct, but I believe in much that is in the Bible since it it is filled with human wisdom, included the words of the one you call Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Lord, they have no control over their shit. I have paintmyhouse on ignore for a reason. He says he believes in much of what Jesus said?
Click to expand...

Oh but I do.  He was nuts, that's without a doubt, but he was nuts in many good ways.  If the Christians were much more like him, I would hate them much less.  He was worthy of my respect, while essentially none of you are...


----------



## 1776

Time to ignore the troll.


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.



So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
Click to expand...

So-called LibProgs seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY. Interesting...


----------



## 1776

Exactly....liberal scum believe since those people and liberals fuck up their lives, well Christians are supposed to step in and pay for their mistakes. 



beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes where is the Christian compassion to be found in their countries ?  Why isn't it in those nations heavily and thriving as well, where as it should make them love their country and stay there if they have it, but they are fleeing instead ?
> 
> Sounds like they could use some major values in which Christians have here, and especially those values that have kept such a thing from happening here. Maybe we are getting a birds eye view of what it will be like for the Christians living in a anti-Christian America from these folks who are fleeing their nations now, and fleeing into what you must figure is still a Christian nation here.  We sure have it here still, but we also have common sense when it comes to these things, and we do see that it is more fit to help them in their home nations, instead of them becoming a stranger in ours. The Christians are also on the run anymore it seems here, so they may be running back real soon to what ever it was that they had there. They might ought to be running from the likes of this nation when it all come down to it, but for now they are fooled and they are desperate.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1776

Why does a shitbag like you going to hell worry about Christians and what Jesus said.... 



Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just socialist scum using pre-planned Bible passages for your demonic views.
> 
> Socialists for decades have tried to steal the Bible to sell stealing from others to give to the so-called poor. "It's only fair to spread the wealth."
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Pope and the economists believe in Spreading The Wealth.  Your alignment with the Greedy and the Selfish is noted, and not just by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Christians follow the pope.  Where in the Scriptures did Jesus instruct Christians to use the government to help the poor?
Click to expand...

He didn't.  He said what Rome does is up to Rome, your concern is the Kingdom (meaning Reign) of God.  As for the poor, he said helping them was up to you and what you do unto the least of them you do unto him.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
Click to expand...


You want to run our lives and God is in your way.  Deal with it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So-called LibProgs seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY. Interesting...
Click to expand...

Well we could speak of Jesus driving out the money-changes from the Temple grounds but that's hardly relevant when speaking of the poor and needy now is it?


----------



## Lakhota

1776 said:


> Why does a shitbag like you going to hell worry about Christians and what Jesus said....
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Because you don't understand the shit you spew.  Most Atheists know more about the Bible than so-called Christians.  Okay...


----------



## 1776

What's that stench....



Lakhota said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a shitbag like you going to hell worry about Christians and what Jesus said....
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't understand the shit you spew.  Most Atheists know more about the Bible than so-called Christians.  Okay...
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> They should be sent back to be with their parents.
> 
> Those without parents should be taken care of by the country they came from.
> 
> Scum like you twist the Bible for your demonic views.
> 
> go away troll
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead they attack Christianity for the hypocrites and they cannot see their own hypocrisy, while they deliberately ignore the good things being done around the world by actual faithful Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the good Christian things being done in relation to these children?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm curious, what sect of Christianity are you exactly?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Pope and the economists believe in Spreading The Wealth.  Your alignment with the Greedy and the Selfish is noted, and not just by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Christians follow the pope.  Where in the Scriptures did Jesus instruct Christians to use the government to help the poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't.  He said what Rome does is up to Rome, your concern is the Kingdom (meaning Reign) of God.  As for the poor, he said helping them was up to you and what you do unto the least of them you do unto him.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  That means you have no idea what anyone else does.  That also means Jesus was speaking to believers about compassion for the poor, not government.  Government is not compassionate.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> What's that stench....
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a shitbag like you going to hell worry about Christians and what Jesus said....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't understand the shit you spew.  Most Atheists know more about the Bible than so-called Christians.  Okay...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, that's a fact actually.  Most people who reject Christianity, like me, know a great about it and its Holy Book.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that stench....
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't understand the shit you spew.  Most Atheists know more about the Bible than so-called Christians.  Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's a fact actually.  Most people who reject Christianity, like me, know a great about it and its Holy Book.
Click to expand...


Which government agency did the Good Samaritan use to help the guy he found beaten up?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Christians follow the pope.  Where in the Scriptures did Jesus instruct Christians to use the government to help the poor?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't.  He said what Rome does is up to Rome, your concern is the Kingdom (meaning Reign) of God.  As for the poor, he said helping them was up to you and what you do unto the least of them you do unto him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That means you have no idea what anyone else does.  That also means Jesus was speaking to believers about compassion for the poor, not government.  Government is not compassionate.
Click to expand...

Government is secular, Rome in this case, and if you are a Christian it's none of your concern.  Pay your taxes, render unto Caesar, and focus on God.  And if you should be forced to choose either God or Country or Wealth or anything else, well, you can only serve one master so the choice to you as a Christian should be obvious...


----------



## 1776

The irony that the cocksucker is using a Bible passage about telling the people to follow the laws of Rome, while claiming the Bible tells Hispanics to violate the laws of the US and we're supposed to help them do it.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't.  He said what Rome does is up to Rome, your concern is the Kingdom (meaning Reign) of God.  As for the poor, he said helping them was up to you and what you do unto the least of them you do unto him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That means you have no idea what anyone else does.  That also means Jesus was speaking to believers about compassion for the poor, not government.  Government is not compassionate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government is secular, Rome in this case, and if you are a Christian it's none of your concern.  Pay your taxes, render unto Caesar, and focus on God.  And if you should be forced to choose either God or Country or Wealth or anything else, well, you can only serve one master so the choice to you as a Christian should be obvious...
Click to expand...


What's happening at the border is corrupt government.  It has nothing to do with Christians.  Our own government is lawless and being directed by a failure.  That's the story here, not Christian compassion.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that stench....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a fact actually.  Most people who reject Christianity, like me, know a great about it and its Holy Book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which government agency did the Good Samaritan use to help the guy he found beaten up?
Click to expand...

The Good Samaritan, another type of Jew (essentially) and the dreaded enemy of those Jews Jesus was speaking to at the time, whom he said was more worthy than those around him since their kind refused to help since the man was unclean.  The Samaritan didn't require a government agency, he did as God commanded instead.  Now, what does God command you do for those in need, bitch about your taxes and the government, or do as the Samaritan did?


----------



## Ibentoken

1776 said:


> The irony that the cocksucker is using a Bible passage about telling the people to follow the laws of Rome, while claiming the Bible tells Hispanics to violate the laws of the US and we're supposed to help them do it.



They think they can muddy the waters, but all they do is confuse themselves.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a fact actually.  Most people who reject Christianity, like me, know a great about it and its Holy Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which government agency did the Good Samaritan use to help the guy he found beaten up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Good Samaritan, another type of Jew (essentially) and the dreaded enemy of those Jews Jesus was speaking to at the time, whom he said was more worthy than those around him since their kind refused to help since he as unclean.  The Samaritan didn't require a government agency, he did as God commanded instead.  Now, what does God command you do for those in need, bitch about your taxes and the government, or do as the Samaritan did?
Click to expand...


Do as the Samaritan did. What about you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That means you have no idea what anyone else does.  That also means Jesus was speaking to believers about compassion for the poor, not government.  Government is not compassionate.
> 
> 
> 
> Government is secular, Rome in this case, and if you are a Christian it's none of your concern.  Pay your taxes, render unto Caesar, and focus on God.  And if you should be forced to choose either God or Country or Wealth or anything else, well, you can only serve one master so the choice to you as a Christian should be obvious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's happening at the border is corrupt government.  It has nothing to do with Christians.  Our own government is lawless and being directed by a failure.  That's the story here, not Christian compassion.
Click to expand...

Well there's certainly no Christian compassion here, that's for sure.


----------



## 1776

Liberals use situational ethics. 

They spew the Bible tells you to obey the laws of the land, but then turnaround and ignore that when they want to ignore the laws of the land. 

The illegals violating our border are violating our laws, nevermind Mexico's laws but Mexico is working to funnel the dumb, sick and poor to the US from all of Latin America probably to help their fellow dictators. 

The leaders of Latin America have figured out if they dump their problems on the US, that will leave them with better countries.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which government agency did the Good Samaritan use to help the guy he found beaten up?
> 
> 
> 
> The Good Samaritan, another type of Jew (essentially) and the dreaded enemy of those Jews Jesus was speaking to at the time, whom he said was more worthy than those around him since their kind refused to help since he as unclean.  The Samaritan didn't require a government agency, he did as God commanded instead.  Now, what does God command you do for those in need, bitch about your taxes and the government, or do as the Samaritan did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do as the Samaritan did. What about you?
Click to expand...

I'm not a believer, but I have no problems when my taxes support the needy or I do it directly.  Decent people are like that...


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
Click to expand...


It also states in the bible, if you don't work you don't eat. So by your logic anyone one welfare that can work. Should immediately be taken off it. I'm glad we finally agree on something.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Good Samaritan, another type of Jew (essentially) and the dreaded enemy of those Jews Jesus was speaking to at the time, whom he said was more worthy than those around him since their kind refused to help since he as unclean.  The Samaritan didn't require a government agency, he did as God commanded instead.  Now, what does God command you do for those in need, bitch about your taxes and the government, or do as the Samaritan did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do as the Samaritan did. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a believer, but I have no problems when my taxes support the needy or I do it directly.  Decent people are like that...
Click to expand...


And I have no problem with how I do things.  Do your thing and let others do theirs.  Save your coercive guilt trip for the naive college kids.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do as the Samaritan did. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a believer, but I have no problems when my taxes support the needy or I do it directly.  Decent people are like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have no problem with how I do things.  Do your thing and let others do theirs.  Save your coercive guilt trip for the naive college kids.
Click to expand...

If you feel guilt, maybe that is because you are rejecting the teachings of your Holy Book?  It does not say Do Your Own Thing, far from it...


----------



## 1776

These liberal shitbags wouldn't help illegals caught in their own backyard, they would call the police on them.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS?  Please explain what I've said that is untrue?  Are you a Christian?  If so, why do you despise immigrant children?
Click to expand...


*They are just a bunch of fucking hypocrites.  If something happened in the U.K. and the white middle-class Catholics and Protestants there suddenly found themselves violently oppressed by the huge Muslim population that has become north London, these assholes would welcome them at the docks and airports with open arms and no documents required.  

The fleeing whities would be just as illegal as the kids from Central America but these phonies here would rationalize and say we are saving them from Islamist Jihad.  

Forget that these kids coming up by the thousands are fleeing the same kind of fate by local civll wars, gangs and drug cartels. They are just the wrong color, they don't speak the language and they don't know who William, Kate and Harry are. *


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
Click to expand...


 you start a thread using Christianity as your strong point, then when proven wrong. You try to turn it around.


----------



## Moonglow

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



There is none, they only use God as a metaphor and a way to cover up their hate..


----------



## Kondor3

jknowgood said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you start a thread using Christianity as your strong point, then when proven wrong. You try to turn it around.
Click to expand...

Hell, that was his intention before he even created the damned thread...


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a believer, but I have no problems when my taxes support the needy or I do it directly.  Decent people are like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no problem with how I do things.  Do your thing and let others do theirs.  Save your coercive guilt trip for the naive college kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel guilt, maybe that is because you are rejecting the teachings of your Holy Book?  It does not say Do Your Own Thing, far from it...
Click to expand...


You're not as slick as you think you are.  You're failing spectacularly.  Keep going.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no problem with how I do things.  Do your thing and let others do theirs.  Save your coercive guilt trip for the naive college kids.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel guilt, maybe that is because you are rejecting the teachings of your Holy Book?  It does not say Do Your Own Thing, far from it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not as slick as you think you are.  You're failing spectacularly.  Keep going.
Click to expand...

Failing at making you feel guilty?  That's not what I'm after, although you should feel guilty.  No, showing how the so-called Christians aren't actually Christians is what I'm up to and that you do for me.


----------



## Lakhota

Moonglow said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is none, they only use God as a metaphor and a way to cover up their hate..
Click to expand...


Metaphor?  Damn, I think you've nailed it.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel guilt, maybe that is because you are rejecting the teachings of your Holy Book?  It does not say Do Your Own Thing, far from it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not as slick as you think you are.  You're failing spectacularly.  Keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failing at making you feel guilty?  That's not what I'm after, although you should feel guilty.  No, showing how the so-called Christians aren't actually Christians is what I'm up to and that you do for me.
Click to expand...


LOL.  Oh my.  Is this a popular game with your kids?  Is this how you control them......"Jesus is watching......do what is right.....blah, blah."

Poor baby.  You need a new game.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not as slick as you think you are.  You're failing spectacularly.  Keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> Failing at making you feel guilty?  That's not what I'm after, although you should feel guilty.  No, showing how the so-called Christians aren't actually Christians is what I'm up to and that you do for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Oh my.  Is this a popular game with your kids?  Is this how you control them......"Jesus is watching......do what is right.....blah, blah."
> 
> Poor baby.  You need a new game.
Click to expand...


Control?  No, although religion can be terrific at that.  And Jesus_ is _watching according to the faithful here.  What do you think his opinion would be, of those without compassion for these children?  I could stand up to him all day long on many things but I wouldn't approach him with that attitude for fear he'd knock me right on my ass, and be correct in doing so...


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.



America's also a nation of *LAWS*.




> America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.


----------



## boilermaker55

Well, wrong again with your analysis but that is par for the board from the right wing fanatics.
It's simply showing the lying phony hypocritical views and situational beliefs of phonies like you.
All you do is take and interpret the bible and it's teachings to fit into your little small-minded world.
Enough said.





1776 said:


> Liberals use situational ethics.
> 
> They spew the Bible tells you to obey the laws of the land, but then turnaround and ignore that when they want to ignore the laws of the land.
> 
> The illegals violating our border are violating our laws, nevermind Mexico's laws but Mexico is working to funnel the dumb, sick and poor to the US from all of Latin America probably to help their fellow dictators.
> 
> The leaders of Latin America have figured out if they dump their problems on the US, that will leave them with better countries.


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Then maybe they should go back home and overthrow their incompetent government.


----------



## boilermaker55

Once again you do show you have no knowledge or idea of the teaching of Jesus.
None what so ever.





1776 said:


> Why does a shitbag like you going to hell worry about Christians and what Jesus said....
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never told Christians to use govt taxes to feed and care for the poor.  Just another leftist con man, and not a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christians seem to use Jesus very SELECTIVELY.  Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

Charity and compassion do not exists in your mind or world. You try to convey the idea to others that it does, but far from the truth.




1776 said:


> Does your bogus liberal bible tell you to steal from others?
> 
> Does it tell you to violate the laws of another country if you feel like it?
> 
> What about doing things that "just make you feel good?"
> 
> Jesus was talking about personal interaction, not national invasions and catering those millions of invaders.
> 
> Ahhhh, the Russians invaded Ukraine....so your bogus bible tells them to open their hearts and give the Russians what they want.
> 
> Dumbfuck bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:
> 
> For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me. Then the righteous will answer him, saying, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."
> 
> Chapter 25.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Wildman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
Click to expand...


Like everything else that the "progressives" do....they have twisted the word liberal into something it is not. And turned it into a fraking religion, for the sake of their political hero.

They don't care any more for those children than they care for you or I


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
Click to expand...


You Libtoons are more concerned about these illegal border-jumpers then you are about our Veterans, who are dying while the VA cooks the books.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failing at making you feel guilty?  That's not what I'm after, although you should feel guilty.  No, showing how the so-called Christians aren't actually Christians is what I'm up to and that you do for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Oh my.  Is this a popular game with your kids?  Is this how you control them......"Jesus is watching......do what is right.....blah, blah."
> 
> Poor baby.  You need a new game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Control?  No, although religion can be terrific at that.  And Jesus_ is _watching according to the faithful here.  What do you think his opinion would be, of those without compassion for these children?  I could stand up to him all day long on many things but I wouldn't approach him with that attitude for fear he'd knock me right on my ass, and be correct in doing so...
Click to expand...


Well, I completely agree with you there.  Jesus should knock you right on your ass.


----------



## boilermaker55

You are the kind that stands on your pillars of righteousness and look down on others and then go to your places of worship and stand there thinking you have all the wonderful attributes of your faith. In reality it is such a shallow faith you don't even understand you or the ideas of it at all
Preach on to the choir, oh Ye of little faith.





Theowl32 said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in hell, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs 19:17 - He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.
> 
> Since you don't do what the book commands of you anyway, why get upset with us pointing that out?  Oh wait, I just answered my own question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice, how they never tell you what they do for the poor. All while insinuating Christians never do anything for the poor.
> 
> He would not me to list the massive list of things Christian groups and Christian individuals are doing around the world for the poor and destitute.
> 
> Yet, these assholes will listen to Leonardo Di Carprio who just told us how to take of the oceans while he partied on the 5th largest yacht in the world that is owned by an oil tycoon sheikh.
> 
> Meanwhile I have asked these no good sacks of shit to list me all of the things they do for these illegals. I asked if there is any liberal that has given up one of their rooms in their private gated communities to one of these illegals. Hell, you think any of them would ever give up their house to a native that they also claim to care so much about?
> 
> No, not one of them.
> 
> Instead they attack Christianity for the hypocrites and they cannot see their own hypocrisy, while they deliberately ignore the good things being done around the world by actual faithful Christians.
> 
> Hell, you do not see any of them crying out for the vast number of Christians being murdered around the world. Obama has barely said a thing about the Christians being murdered in Egypt.
> 
> Our world is being utterly taken over by the perverted, hypocritical, godless heathens.
> 
> Ironically, just like the bible said would happen. Oh, the irony.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




A red herring and a very weak one! First Christian charities give more to the people of Latin America then any other organization. Second, your so called compassion leads to more unintended consequences. 1. It guarantees more wave will come. 2. It swells the schools, hospitals and social services, 3. Disease are brought across the border like small pox, 4. Terrorist and gang bangers are coming along with this kids, 5. A sound immigration system is necessary for every countries survival etc.

We should house, feed, give some medical care to and deport ever last one of them within 2 weeks on their 1st offense. 2nd offense 1 yr in the pen on the chain gang. 3rd offense 10 years! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RoadVirus

Noomi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its sickening that they could demand that children be sent home to an uncertain future.
Click to expand...


Easy for you to talk...you're in Australia.

You don't have to worry about the health dangers these people are bringing as well as the financial burden on *American* taxpayers to house and feed them.


----------



## boilermaker55

Nor are the Beatitudes.
I highly doubt any of them know the real reason and idea behind them.





Peach said:


> I gather Matthew isn't persuasive either:
> 
> For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you visited me, I was in prison and you came to me. Then the righteous will answer him, saying, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you?  And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?   And the King wil answer them, "Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me."
> 
> Chapter 25.


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


>



Here we go....dragging out the "Pilgrims were immigrants" schtick. A favorite of the Loony Left in Immigration debates...right up there with the race card.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Oh my.  Is this a popular game with your kids?  Is this how you control them......"Jesus is watching......do what is right.....blah, blah."
> 
> Poor baby.  You need a new game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control?  No, although religion can be terrific at that.  And Jesus_ is _watching according to the faithful here.  What do you think his opinion would be, of those without compassion for these children?  I could stand up to him all day long on many things but I wouldn't approach him with that attitude for fear he'd knock me right on my ass, and be correct in doing so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I completely agree with you there.  Jesus should knock you right on your ass.
Click to expand...

Not in the slightest.  I've walked in his shoes many times.  Even without faith I have no concern as to his judgment of me.  For me he is not a Ticket to Heaven, but a man it was well worth my time to try and grasp even though I call no being Lord.  There are a lot of people who can't understand that, he wouldn't be among them...


----------



## boilermaker55

Try reading a little history and then come back and repeat this idiotic statement.
Who was it that brought small pox to the Native Americans and almost wiped out their population? Why did the Irish immigrate to this country?
Try to think before writing such a hateful and ridiculous argument.
It might have more credibility.
But then you can always fall back on the ideology of the right...its all about me and my money.





Yarddog said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kids dont leave home to escape poverty.  They were sent here so that is the problem people would like to address.  Why are they being sent here from not just mexico but other central and south American countrys?  Why is our government facilitating IT?
> 
> Where is you compassion for little kids here who may get sick from diseases that the US erradicated here years ago? That isnt a problem for you? They are getting bused all over the country.
> 
> Were they really screened and inoculated for diseases?  So..  we're a rich country and can take care of these kids.   The issue I think most people have is that its not just these kids but will be millions more. Poverty where they came from is not going anywhere.   There will be more and more kids from each next generation.   not to mention, they deserve to be reunited with their families right here in the US someday, RIGHT?  fine then if you want to take care of millions of kids from our southern borders  Then you cant discriminate,  there are 400 million at least in India living in extreme poverty.We should let them in to and put them in public housing.  Indonesia,  Africa ...etc
> 
> What makes latin America so special?  they dont have any more right to come live in the US without going through citizenship process than any other kid  in the world. There is no difference so lets bring them all.
> 
> Im sure you have compassion for all the poor kids in Detroit but you are not going to invite the city of Detroit to your house for dinner are you?   Its not about not having compassion.
> We cant solve the fact that there is poverty in the world by bringing them all here.  especially all at once when we HAVNT EVEN SOLVED OUR OWN POOR PEOPLES PROBLEMS  YET.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Control?  No, although religion can be terrific at that.  And Jesus_ is _watching according to the faithful here.  What do you think his opinion would be, of those without compassion for these children?  I could stand up to him all day long on many things but I wouldn't approach him with that attitude for fear he'd knock me right on my ass, and be correct in doing so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I completely agree with you there.  Jesus should knock you right on your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the slightest.  I've walked in his shoes many times.  Even without faith I have no concern as to his judgment of me.  For me he is not a Ticket to Heaven, but a man it was well worth my time to try and grasp even though I call no being Lord.  There are a lot of people who can't understand that, he wouldn't be among them...
Click to expand...


Yet, he's very useful for your corrupt agenda.  Is it working for you?


----------



## boilermaker55

I did hit the nerve and deep too. How childish of you to spew your thoughts like you do.
You really are terribly ignorant of anything except that which you choose to believe and only that which you choose.
It will take sometime for you to loose your shallow and childish mind but keep at it, you look so horribly ignorant.
Because if you go back and check all of my responses. There is nothing said against religion, fool, it is all pointed towards
the phonies like you. The ones that use it as a shield of convenience because it is causing you such undo hardships.
Get a real life ok.
Use all the expletives you can think of to make your point. ONE MORE Time.






Theowl32 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are the one on the defensive. Strike an nerve there little man.
> Take your threats and personal insults and play with the little men you who are like you.
> Tout your phony christian values because that is all they are and you will never live up to anything you profess. It's all in your little mind.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh today, Joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a hypocritical hack who makes your big ten piece of liberal shit school look like an institute for lower living rather than a institute of higher education.
> 
> Want me to list all of the things Christians do with out government help for the poor and destitute?
> 
> Why don't you tell me all of things you do for the poor, or even the planet. Go ahead boliermaker. You stupid ignorant, hypocritical, socialist fuck.
> 
> Tell all of us all of things you do for the illegals or the poor. Go ahead.
> 
> You are nothing more than an hypocritical, know it all, typical hippy who stands for nothing.
> 
> You can never escape that truth. I will be waiting for you to list me all of things you do for the illegals.
> 
> Laughing out loud at you not being smart enough to know you are being used as a pawn for the democrats and you thinking you are so smart all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are not going to let us all know all of things you do for the poor as you accuse Christians for doing nothing?
> 
> You even going to attempt to tell me all of the things you for the environment? Do you drive a Prius? Do you purchase carbon credits? What is your carbon footprint?
> 
> What the fuck do you stand for.....you piece of shit Purdue dick.
> 
> Is this your fucking intelligent response to me you fucking hippy?
> 
> I am still waiting for someone there (other than peach) who would willingly let any of these illegals live in their home.
> 
> Hey, Purdue. If stupid were stink, you would be a fart passing through a day old partially digested onion.
> 
> Now, go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I completely agree with you there.  Jesus should knock you right on your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the slightest.  I've walked in his shoes many times.  Even without faith I have no concern as to his judgment of me.  For me he is not a Ticket to Heaven, but a man it was well worth my time to try and grasp even though I call no being Lord.  There are a lot of people who can't understand that, he wouldn't be among them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, he's very useful for your corrupt agenda.  Is it working for you?
Click to expand...

When my agenda and his are the same, which one of us is corrupt?


----------



## boilermaker55

Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.


----------



## RoadVirus

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.
Click to expand...


They're patriots....who are concerned about the direction their country is going *because the current President is a pandering coward!*

But you go ahead and call them whatever you wish. You'll only look foolish.


----------



## boilermaker55

Ya! It sucks when history kicks your ass for you and you cannot stand the fact you have nothing to really defend your statements with but hatred and bigotry.





RoadVirus said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go....dragging out the "Pilgrims were immigrants" schtick. A favorite of the Loony Left in Immigration debates...right up there with the race card.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RoadVirus said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is America, and THESE are a few concerned citizens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS THIS ACCEPTABLE TO THE OBOMANATIONS REGIME????
> 
> That IS a gov't sign erected by YOUR GOVERNMENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're patriots....who are concerned about the direction their country is going *because the current President is a pandering coward!*
> 
> But you go ahead and call them whatever you wish. You'll only look foolish.
Click to expand...


I called them what they are, people taking the law into their own hands.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

boilermaker55 said:


> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.


They are people of religion, not faith.  Their concerns are worldly.  That is the lord they serve.


----------



## Kondor3

boilermaker55 said:


> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.


I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...


----------



## Moonglow

Kondor3 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
Click to expand...


Well us Native American Indians see it differently than the invaders of whiteness..


----------



## RoadVirus

PaintMyHouse said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Vigilantes, the least worthy of all to be called Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're patriots....who are concerned about the direction their country is going *because the current President is a pandering coward!*
> 
> But you go ahead and call them whatever you wish. You'll only look foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called them what they are, people taking the law into their own hands.
Click to expand...


At least *someone* is enforcing the damn law.


----------



## Kondor3

Yeah, because wanting to secure your country's borders and to stem an invasion of millions of Illegal Aliens is sooooooo hateful and bigoted...

Not...



boilermaker55 said:


> Ya! It sucks when history kicks your ass for you and you cannot stand the fact you have nothing to really defend your statements with but hatred and bigotry...


----------



## Kondor3

Moonglow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well us Native American Indians see it differently than the invaders of whiteness..
Click to expand...

Maybe you should have won, then...


----------



## Lakhota

Sarah Palin is so outraged over the terrible conditions at a holding center in Arizona for undocumented, unaccompanied minors that she is about ready to renounce her ties to the Republican Party.

MORE: Sarah Palin Speaks Out For Undocumented Immigrant Kids in Stunning Facebook Rant

Wow, Republicans have even outraged Christian Tea Party darling Sarah Palin - who may even "renounce her ties to the Republican Party."  Wow.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RoadVirus said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're patriots....who are concerned about the direction their country is going *because the current President is a pandering coward!*
> 
> But you go ahead and call them whatever you wish. You'll only look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called them what they are, people taking the law into their own hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least *someone* is enforcing the damn law.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter, they aren't allowed to.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> ...Sarah Palin is so outraged over the terrible conditions at a holding center in Arizona for undocumented, unaccompanied minors that she is about ready to renounce her ties to the Republican Party.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow, Republicans have even outraged Christian Tea Party darling Sarah Palin - who may even "renounce her ties to the Republican Party.  Wow.


I seriously doubt that the Pubs will shed any crocodile tears over that...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
Click to expand...


Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
Click to expand...


You'll make a gigantic straw man and a glittering colossal false premise.  That's what you always do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll make a gigantic straw man and a glittering colossal false premise.  That's what you always do.
Click to expand...

A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Sarah Palin is so outraged over the terrible conditions at a holding center in Arizona for undocumented, unaccompanied minors that she is about ready to renounce her ties to the Republican Party.
> 
> MORE: Sarah Palin Speaks Out For Undocumented Immigrant Kids in Stunning Facebook Rant
> 
> Wow, Republicans have even outraged Christian Tea Party darling Sarah Palin - who may even "renounce her ties to the Republican Party."  Wow.



Wow.  Now you're a Sarah Palin fan.  Fascinating.


----------



## Lakhota

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
Click to expand...


Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make a gigantic straw man and a glittering colossal false premise.  That's what you always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
Click to expand...


The deflection is yours.  You're defending lawlessness and corruption.  Christians don't answer to you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make a gigantic straw man and a glittering colossal false premise.  That's what you always do.
> 
> 
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians don't answer to you.
Click to expand...


Well there's certainly none to be found here so far.  On the Jesus scale, Lakhota and I are looking terrific by comparison.  We at least want to hear the kids out and care for them humanely in the meantime.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?
Click to expand...


You expect to convert?  Can I baptize you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make a gigantic straw man and a glittering colossal false premise.  That's what you always do.
> 
> 
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deflection is yours.  You're defending lawlessness and corruption.  Christians don't answer to you.
Click to expand...


I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ..._Sucker you?..._


Yes. Sucker. Don't try to pretend otherwise. You're not fooling anybody.



> ..._Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?_...


Dunno.

Depends on how one interprets such commands, in content and scope and circumstance, and whether one considers such commands binding or intended to apply to a particular combination thereof.

Some would say 'practical Christian' rather than 'unconditional Christian', I imagine.

In any event, it doesn't make me anything, in particular; being little more than a Christian -leaning or Christian -sympathetic agnostic (Doubting Thomas).



> ..._You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?_...


The teachings of Jesus of Nazareth did not, in all probability, encompass an invasion of millions swarming across the borders into Judea-Galilee at the time, but this is strictly a matter for personal interpretation and conscience and logic.



> ..._What are we to make of that?_


Ummmmm... that you, an unbeliever, are cynically attempting (and failing) to use the religious precepts inherent within Christianity, to coerce Americans into taking-in more Illegal Aliens, in pursuit of your agenda?

And that the vast majority of American Christians - practical Christians, rather than Walking Doormats - are wise to you-and-yours, and not willing to let you get away with it?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians don't answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there's certainly none to be found here so far.  On the Jesus scale, Lakhota and I are looking terrific by comparison.  We at least want to hear the kids out and care for them humanely in the meantime.
Click to expand...


Nope.  What you're doing is condoning lawlessness and a corrupt administration who is using children.  You don't even have enough honesty to quote me fully.  You're a liar.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect to convert?  Can I baptize you?
Click to expand...

Nothing you've said here would make you remotely worthy of doing so.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deflection is yours.  You're defending lawlessness and corruption.  Christians don't answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
Click to expand...


Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?



*You... converting to Christianity... with that conversion dependent upon you getting the pliant submission you seek, in connection with immigration?






Yer a funny guy...
*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians don't answer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's certainly none to be found here so far.  On the Jesus scale, Lakhota and I are looking terrific by comparison.  We at least want to hear the kids out and care for them humanely in the meantime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  What you're doing is condoning lawlessness and a corrupt administration who is using children.  You don't even have enough honesty to quote me fully.  You're a liar.
Click to expand...


I don't have to quote you fully to quote you accurately, and I always quote accurately.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to convert?  Can I baptize you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you've said here would make you remotely worthy of doing so.
Click to expand...


What my dog just dumped in the backyard is more worthy than a liar like you.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's certainly none to be found here so far.  On the Jesus scale, Lakhota and I are looking terrific by comparison.  We at least want to hear the kids out and care for them humanely in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  What you're doing is condoning lawlessness and a corrupt administration who is using children.  You don't even have enough honesty to quote me fully.  You're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote you fully to quote you accurately, and I always quote accurately.
Click to expand...


You're dishonest, a liar, and a coward. Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deflection is yours.  You're defending lawlessness and corruption.  Christians don't answer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
Click to expand...

I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.
Click to expand...

Done.

No problem.

Fresh set of clothes, a bath, a meal, and a plane-trip right back to where they came from.

Crisis of conscience averted.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You... converting to Christianity... with that conversion dependent upon you getting the pliant submission you seek, in connection with immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer a funny guy...
> *
Click to expand...


Well, I admit conversion would be unlikely since I can't find any true Christian role models.


----------



## JQPublic1

Lakhota said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christian, I am deeply concerned about this influx of illegal  migrant children into this country. Instinctively, I smell a rat. What is it that has changed so drastically in the native countries of these kids to provoke such desperate measures. Why now? Poverty isn't something new to Latin America; and, with 33 million + of our own
> impoverished American citizens, I had to really ponder the eventual outcome and subsequent effects.
> 
> Perhaps, as a nation, we should be careful about setting international precedents. If we allow illegal immigrants of any age to bypass established law and boundaries,  where do we draw the line? Are we to take on all the orphans and poor children of the entire planet?  If we set that precedent we are saying, yes we will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the LAW that President George W. Bush signed in 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on Capitol Hill, Democrats noted that a 2008 law requires the administration to offer extensive and time-consuming procedural protections to the young illegal immigrants. "In 2008, then-President George Bush signed the William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act," Rep. Bennie Thompson, ranking Democrat on the House Committee on Homeland Security, said at a hearing. *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*
> 
> MORE: Administration: Bush-era law requires us to slow-walk deportations | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The WWTVPRA of 2008 is a comprehensive document dealing with a host of complexities. *Trafficking* is the main theme of that portion addressing the plight of unaccompanied alien children.  Perhaps I have overlooked it, but I don't see, thus far, where anyone has established a global or general connection to trafficking  regarding this latest influx. I welcome any light  you might shine on that elusive point.

I did notice that provisions to repatriate "alien" children is covered in:



			
				WWTVPRA 2008 said:
			
		

> SEC. 235. ENHANCING EFFORTS TO COMBAT THE TRAFFICKING OF CHILDREN.
> 	(a) Combating Child Trafficking at the Border and tPorts of Entry of the United States-
> 	(1) POLICIES AND PROCEDURES- In order to enhance the efforts of the United States to prevent trafficking in persons, the Secretary of Homeland Security, in conjunction with the Secretary of State, the Attorney General, and the Secretary of Health and Human Services, shall develop policies and procedures to ensure that unaccompanied alien children in the United States are safely repatriated to their country of nationality or of last habitual residence.



Also, duly noted, was the provision pertaining to Special Immigration Status; whereas, when an appropriate investigation discloses information that puts a child at risk when  he/she is sent back home. There may be some merit there worthy of consideration. For now the numbers are not high enough to cause real concern other than for potential health issues. When millions start to come , we will have a major problem!


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.
Click to expand...


See, this is why you're a fraud.  Take your jesus crap and shove it up your lying ass.


----------



## Lakhota

JQPublic1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Christian, I am deeply concerned about this influx of illegal  migrant children into this country. Instinctively, I smell a rat. What is it that has changed so drastically in the native countries of these kids to provoke such desperate measures. Why now? Poverty isn't something new to Latin America; and, with 33 million + of our own
> impoverished American citizens, I had to really ponder the eventual outcome and subsequent effects.
> 
> Perhaps, as a nation, we should be careful about setting international precedents. If we allow illegal immigrants of any age to bypass established law and boundaries,  where do we draw the line? Are we to take on all the orphans and poor children of the entire planet?  If we set that precedent we are saying, yes we will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the LAW that President George W. Bush signed in 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WWTVPRA of 2008 is a comprehensive document dealing with a host of complexities. *Trafficking* is the main theme of that portion addressing the plight of unaccompanied alien children.  Perhaps I have overlooked it, but I don't see, thus far, where anyone has established a global or general connection to trafficking  regarding this latest influx. I welcome any light  you might shine on that elusive point.
> 
> I did notice that provisions to repatriate "alien" children is covered in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWTVPRA 2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEC. 235. ENHANCING EFFORTS TO COMBAT THE TRAFFICKING OF CHILDREN.
> 	(a) Combating Child Trafficking at the Border and tPorts of Entry of the United States-
> 	(1) POLICIES AND PROCEDURES- In order to enhance the efforts of the United States to prevent trafficking in persons, the Secretary of Homeland Security, in conjunction with the Secretary of State, the Attorney General, and the Secretary of Health and Human Services, shall develop policies and procedures to ensure that unaccompanied alien children in the United States are safely repatriated to their country of nationality or of last habitual residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, duly noted, was the provision pertaining to Special Immigration Status; whereas, when an appropriate investigation discloses information that puts a child at risk when  he/she is sent back home. There may be some merit there worthy of consideration. For now the numbers are not high enough to cause real concern other than for potential health issues. When millions start to come , we will have a major problem!
Click to expand...


Well, I commend you for at least reading some of it.  That's more than most wingnut righties would do.

Most of all, remember this part: *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  How can I ever be expected to convert from Atheism to Christianity when faced with such hateful examples of compassion and humanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You... converting to Christianity... with that conversion dependent upon you getting the pliant submission you seek, in connection with immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer a funny guy...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I admit conversion would be unlikely since I can't find any true Christian role models.
Click to expand...


Jesus is your role model, dumb ass.  You're no better than any other sinner, you arrogant fraud.


----------



## Theowl32

So, are liberals denying this is a political stunt by this adminstration, or are they dumber than all of us have thought?


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the LAW that President George W. Bush signed in 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WWTVPRA of 2008 is a comprehensive document dealing with a host of complexities. *Trafficking* is the main theme of that portion addressing the plight of unaccompanied alien children.  Perhaps I have overlooked it, but I don't see, thus far, where anyone has established a global or general connection to trafficking  regarding this latest influx. I welcome any light  you might shine on that elusive point.
> 
> I did notice that provisions to repatriate "alien" children is covered in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWTVPRA 2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEC. 235. ENHANCING EFFORTS TO COMBAT THE TRAFFICKING OF CHILDREN.
> 	(a) Combating Child Trafficking at the Border and tPorts of Entry of the United States-
> 	(1) POLICIES AND PROCEDURES- In order to enhance the efforts of the United States to prevent trafficking in persons, the Secretary of Homeland Security, in conjunction with the Secretary of State, the Attorney General, and the Secretary of Health and Human Services, shall develop policies and procedures to ensure that unaccompanied alien children in the United States are safely repatriated to their country of nationality or of last habitual residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, duly noted, was the provision pertaining to Special Immigration Status; whereas, when an appropriate investigation discloses information that puts a child at risk when  he/she is sent back home. There may be some merit there worthy of consideration. For now the numbers are not high enough to cause real concern other than for potential health issues. When millions start to come , we will have a major problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I commend you for at least reading some of it.  That's more than most wingnut righties would do.
> 
> Most of all, remember this part: *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*
Click to expand...


Why do you protect and lie for Obama?


----------



## Ibentoken

These are the domestic enemies our founders warned about.  They hate and lie.


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WWTVPRA of 2008 is a comprehensive document dealing with a host of complexities. *Trafficking* is the main theme of that portion addressing the plight of unaccompanied alien children.  Perhaps I have overlooked it, but I don't see, thus far, where anyone has established a global or general connection to trafficking  regarding this latest influx. I welcome any light  you might shine on that elusive point.
> 
> I did notice that provisions to repatriate "alien" children is covered in:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, duly noted, was the provision pertaining to Special Immigration Status; whereas, when an appropriate investigation discloses information that puts a child at risk when  he/she is sent back home. There may be some merit there worthy of consideration. For now the numbers are not high enough to cause real concern other than for potential health issues. When millions start to come , we will have a major problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I commend you for at least reading some of it.  That's more than most wingnut righties would do.
> 
> Most of all, remember this part: *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you protect and lie for Obama?
Click to expand...


Because I have reading comprehension and I never intentionally lie.  What about you?


----------



## Kondor3

Ibentoken said:


> These are the domestic enemies our founders warned about.  They hate and lie.


"...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."

The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.


----------



## Yarddog

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  What you're doing is condoning lawlessness and a corrupt administration who is using children.  You don't even have enough honesty to quote me fully.  You're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote you fully to quote you accurately, and I always quote accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dishonest, a liar, and a coward. Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
Click to expand...



Our government has now put our citizens in the position to where some of them are now protesting against little kids on buses.  Our Government because their weak policy on immigration has sent a message to every third world country, they need not apply legaly ,  just overwhelm the system and you get to stay.  

Its not those kids fault, not at all that they had to travel many hindreds of miles. Its our government for failing to uphold the laws on the books.  being so lax on border security.

Its Obama its Bush its Clinton all of them for so long.  Those kids were basicaly set up by 
our government's weak ass policies. Obama talks tough but doesnt mean it and everyone knows it. So now our citzens get to be the bad guys if they protest. 
Because our leaders do not do the job at point of the border. It was never suppossed to get this far.

After we take these kids in,  then everyone in Latin america knows its ok to send more. It sounds compassionate. Or does it?  now these kids are all orphans separated from their families?  

The countries they are from will continue to be poor. Th eanswer is for those people over there to FIX  their government.  Just like HERE.

So are all the extremist liberals willing to take in 100 million poor kids from India?  and take care of them. You have to,  they have the same right to be here as guatemalans do.
they are no less deserving and if you deny them it makes no sense.

The key is simply legal immigration. they have to apply and come here legaly and if they can get refugee status legaly, thats fine!
But if you allow them to flood our system you will continue to open the flood gate by encouraging them as we have already done.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I commend you for at least reading some of it.  That's more than most wingnut righties would do.
> 
> Most of all, remember this part: *"The law recognizes that special care is demanded when dealing with the young and vulnerable. Under these laws, the Border Patrol is required to take unaccompanied children who are not from Mexico into custody, screen them and transfer them to the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Refugee Resettlement."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you protect and lie for Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I have reading comprehension and I never intentionally lie.  What about you?
Click to expand...


Obama is responsible for those children being at the border.  Obama is responsible for this.  Why do you lie and protect him?


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the domestic enemies our founders warned about.  They hate and lie.
> 
> 
> 
> "...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."
> 
> The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.
Click to expand...


Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?

The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the domestic enemies our founders warned about.  They hate and lie.
> 
> 
> 
> "...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."
> 
> The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
Click to expand...


I suppose we all could come up with our own agenda driven sources, Lakhota.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> you know what,
> you can go to hell
> we don't have to live by your frikken fake standards
> be a Christian and leave us alone



That's mighty white and christian of you


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what,
> you can go to hell
> we don't have to live by your frikken fake standards
> be a Christian and leave us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's mighty white and christian of you
Click to expand...


Go to hell, ignorant hateful trash.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."
> 
> The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we all could come up with our own agenda driven sources, Lakhota.
Click to expand...


There is only one DHS - created by Bush.  There is no doubt that domestic right-wing extremists remain the greatest threat to American security.

2009 DHS Report: Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the domestic enemies our founders warned about.  They hate and lie.
> 
> 
> 
> "...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."
> 
> The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
Click to expand...


You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_..."
> 
> The trick, of course, is not to go overboard with that, either, but, when The Enemy manifests itself so clearly, and identification is so easy, the duty to counter is also readily apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
Click to expand...


That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.


----------



## Katzndogz

RoadVirus said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's also a nation of *LAWS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.
Click to expand...


Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
Click to expand...


Obama used the IRS to stop citizens from political activity.  You're proud of corruption.  Trash.


----------



## guno

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is suicide from allowing all the shit in the world into America, Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian is not worrying about it.  That's up to God remember.  What you do unto the least of them.
Click to expand...


don't you know ? They cut this out of the rightwing bibles 
Matt 25-40
'Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.'

Because every knows jesus was about keeping brown kids out of America


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
Click to expand...


Remember 2010?  This is gonna be worse.  You're welfare slaves don't vote if Obama isn't running.


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is suicide from allowing all the shit in the world into America, Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian is not worrying about it.  That's up to God remember.  What you do unto the least of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't you know ? They cut this out of the rightwing bibles
> Matt 25-40
> 'Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.'
> 
> Because every knows jesus was about keeping brown kids out of America
Click to expand...


Sick racist trash.


----------



## boilermaker55

Then you cannot truly call yourself a christian. If it doesn't benefit you then deny it. That is so 180 degrees from a christian belief than anything there is.





Kondor3 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but consider...

The second time around (2012), there were very few Orgasmic ObamaBots in evidence, unlike 2008, when you could walk across the Hudson on them and never get your feet wet...

And, of course, it didn't help that the Pubs were so goddamned un-imaginative and template-driven and failed to serve-up a candidate who actually inspired trust and who evinced a sense of leadership ability...

So, folks voted for the devil they knew, rather than Mister Forty-Seven Percent, and the rest of Mittens' peers...

I think he's right though... I think you're gonna get your asses kicked in the November 2014 mid-terms, and again in the general election in November 2016.

Enjoy what little ascendancy that remains to you, while you can, because all indications point to the LibProg gravy train about to de-rail...

We'll know soon enough, whether it actually unfolds that way or not...

As things stand now, my money is on LibProgs getting another 'shellacking' in 2014, and, quite probably, in 2016...


----------



## itfitzme

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



You know, Spanish speaking people from Central America are highly likely to be devout Catholics and the children coming across the border have most likely been baptised.


----------



## Kondor3

No problem.

I didn't call myself a Christian in the first place.

Problem solved.

Next slide, please.



boilermaker55 said:


> Then you cannot truly call yourself a christian. If it doesn't benefit you then deny it. That is so 180 degrees from a christian belief than anything there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

See you cannot even see the transparency of your statements and your vile bigotry.






Kondor3 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well us Native American Indians see it differently than the invaders of whiteness..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should have won, then...
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> what is creating against THE legal citizens in the country
> 
> I'm not sure we won't have another civil war
> 
> and this government and the far LEFT liberals... I don't think it would them bother them one bit



"I'm not sure we won't have another civil war"


Didn't you try that last spring steph? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/334688-operation-american-spring.html


----------



## Kondor3

guno said:


> ...Because every knows jesus was about keeping brown kids out of America


Good. Because that's not what anti-Illegal advocates do. They merely oppose the presence of those who snuck-in or remained here illegally. Render unto Caesar, and all that...


----------



## Yarddog

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.
Click to expand...


Yes, we can feed them clothe them  give them some medicine.  then take them back to their country.  Their country also has a responsibility for them and to them. Not to make it our responsibility.   They need to stay home,  grow up and become the men and women to fix the place they are in. 

Because we live in a country with ELECTED LEADERS,  those leaders have a responsibility to its citizens that elected them.  but maybe your right,  if we're all citizens of the world 
then our government is responsible for the welfare of all the poor children of the world,
including India and Pakistan.  It will probably break us ,   but we can raise the taxes really high on all the corporations so  that we can still take care of all the poor US born poor inner city kids and send them to college.
And if the Corporations try to raise their prices to the consumers, or fire employees,  or move their business  we can just impose government controls on them so they cant do any of that.

What it comes down to is Americans have made enough money and weve had it good for to long.  We didnt make that business and its really time to share with the rest of the world.  We dont need houses with front and back yards, matter of fact property rights are 
just a notion from th epast in todays world.  especially when there are hungry kids anywhere in the world.  We should sell all we have and give it to the poor.  
As long as the politicians have a home in Argentina and France, we will be able to deal with any situation here.  there will be no more America,  but then again... What difference does it make?


----------



## boilermaker55

Your statement a few post back...."Ummmmm... that you, an unbeliever, are cynically attempting (and failing) to use the religious precepts inherent within Christianity, to coerce Americans into taking-in more Illegal Aliens, in pursuit of your agenda?"
Liar and a denier. How convenient of you to be talking out both sides of your mouth.

And that the vast majority of American Christians - practical Christians, rather than Walking Doormats - are wise to you-and-yours, and not willing to let you get away with it





Kondor3 said:


> No problem.
> 
> I didn't call myself a Christian in the first place.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Next slide, please.
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you cannot truly call yourself a christian. If it doesn't benefit you then deny it. That is so 180 degrees from a christian belief than anything there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

You tell 'em, junior ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'_...cannot even see the transparency...?_' What a silly tag-line, but, I take your meaning.

Here's a newsflash, youngling... that post was _intended_ to be seen as a countering bitch-slap, and, as such, is _inherently_ transparent; known well in advance of committing it to the board.

Your judgment of its nature (bigoted, in this case) fails to take into account the bigotry of the remark which it was designed to counterpoint.

It's called '_fighting fire with fire_', little one.

Don't want such phrases coming back at you?

Don't toss out phrases of exactly the same nature _beforehand_.

See how that works?

All better.

Now... back to the '_wear my bleeding heart on my sleeve_' table with you.



boilermaker55 said:


> See you cannot even see the transparency of your statements and your vile bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well us Native American Indians see it differently than the invaders of whiteness..
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have won, then...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
Click to expand...


I guess they cut this out too

Matthew 25:35

"For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"


----------



## Kondor3

guno said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible teaches to follow the laws of the land in addition to God's laws.
> 
> You don't have the right to steal from others if you are poor, that violates both sets of laws.
> 
> If you come here without permission, you are here to steal resources from Americans....which is a violation of God's laws and man's laws.
> 
> It is not the fault of American Christians that evil left-wing people have ruined countries south of the US, in fact many missionaries have gone there to help those people unlike liberal scum.
> 
> Just because your life sucks doesn't mean you can come into my house/country and steal from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess they cut this out too
> 
> Matthew 25:35
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"
Click to expand...

Perfect...

========================================

"_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...

I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...

Here's a good, hot meal...

Here's a cold juice-box...

Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...

You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.

We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...

We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...

Bathrooms and showers are over there.

The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.

You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.

But you ARE going back to where you came from.

But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.

Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.

Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.

Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...

Have a wonderful day...

And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.

We appreciate the thought._"

========================================

Crisis of conscience solved...


----------



## guno

Just wait , every 4 years they drag jesus out and wave him around at election time, it should be starting next year


----------



## Theowl32

boilermaker55 said:


> See you cannot even see the transparency of your statements and your vile bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well us Native American Indians see it differently than the invaders of whiteness..
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have won, then...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here I thought you liberals believed in survival of the fittest. 

Natives do not have a word for wheel. 

Oh never mind. You are too stupid to know what I am talking about and too gullible to understand that you are being used as pawns with this illegal action by the administration. 

Maybe you can make arrangements to get your money back from your sack of shit university. 

Now, keep pretending how you care about the plight of minorities, while people like at me disrespectfully laugh at you and all of your bullshit along with every other bleeding heart pussy who feigns outrage over things they do nothing about.


----------



## Theowl32

Kondor3 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they cut this out too
> 
> Matthew 25:35
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect...
> 
> ========================================
> 
> "_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...
> 
> I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...
> 
> Here's a good, hot meal...
> 
> Here's a cold juice-box...
> 
> Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...
> 
> You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.
> 
> We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...
> 
> We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...
> 
> Bathrooms and showers are over there.
> 
> The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.
> 
> You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.
> 
> But you ARE going back to where you came from.
> 
> But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.
> 
> Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.
> 
> Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...
> 
> Have a wonderful day...
> 
> And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.
> 
> We appreciate the thought._"
> 
> ========================================
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
Click to expand...


Notice how the asshole never tells us how many people he personally feeds or clothes?

I asked this of other lying piece of shit hypocritical liberals who pretend to care about the down trodden (remember they are the same ones that wish saddam was still in power) what they do for the poor. 

They do not so shit. Nothing. Nada. They cheer for the government to do the feeding and clothing, and they credit it to themselves. 

Now, does a cocksucking faggot lying hypocritical piece shit guno want me to list the things Christians do around the world for the poor?

No, the fucking lying piece of shit is nothing but an asshole, so I put the cocksucker on ignore. 

I suggest you do the same. He has absolutely nothing original to say at all. He just parrots things from MSNBC, MOVEON and whatever commie shit rag he reads.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Come on OP, you wanted some Christian compassion, here ya go:


*Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas *



> Introductory Comment: On several occasions this blog has criticized the Catholic Church's position on immigration, especially its position on illegal immigration. But last week I was proud as a Catholic to see the effort that Catholic Charities has mobilized to meet the basic human needs  for food, clothing, shelter, and compassion  of Central Americans released by the Border Patrol in the Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> Looking weary and worn, a group of four women and six children walked slowly into the parish hall of Sacred Heart Church in McAllen, Texas, last week. They looked up in surprise to see that they were being welcomed with applause by the dozens of volunteers mobilized by Catholic Charities to help them transition from detention to the long bus rides they will soon take, traveling to relatives across the United States.
> 
> "We're basically providing a place for the immigrants who are coming through to catch a breath, to take a rest, to receive a meal, and take some supplies as they continue their journey," said Brenda Nettles Riojas, who was working at the shelter. In her regular job, she is editor of The Valley Catholic, the newspaper of the Diocese of Brownsville.



Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas | Oye Times


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> Just wait , every 4 years they drag jesus out and wave him around at election time, it should be starting next year



You're the only ones around here talking about Jesus.  Perhaps you need to talk some kind of head doctor or something, unless this is your campaign strategy.  I don't think it's gonna work.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



They're behaving exactly as we all expect them to behave. 

They've got their hands out for government assistance. As long as they get theirs, they don't give a large mouse's behind about little brown children.

Post a story about sex traffickers and drug violence though and they'll be right out in front, blaming the victims. 

SSDD from the christians.


----------



## JimH52

Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.

I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.


----------



## guno

Theowl32 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they cut this out too
> 
> Matthew 25:35
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect...
> 
> ========================================
> 
> "_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...
> 
> I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...
> 
> Here's a good, hot meal...
> 
> Here's a cold juice-box...
> 
> Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...
> 
> You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.
> 
> We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...
> 
> We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...
> 
> Bathrooms and showers are over there.
> 
> The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.
> 
> You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.
> 
> But you ARE going back to where you came from.
> 
> But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.
> 
> Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.
> 
> Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...
> 
> Have a wonderful day...
> 
> And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.
> 
> We appreciate the thought._"
> 
> ========================================
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how the asshole never tells us how many people he personally feeds or clothes?
> 
> I asked this of other lying piece of shit hypocritical liberals who pretend to care about the down trodden (remember they are the same ones that wish saddam was still in power) what they do for the poor.
> 
> They do not so shit. Nothing. Nada. They cheer for the government to do the feeding and clothing, and they credit it to themselves.
> 
> Now, does a cocksucking faggot lying hypocritical piece shit guno want me to list the things Christians do around the world for the poor?
> 
> No, the fucking lying piece of shit is nothing but an asshole, so I put the cocksucker on ignore.
> 
> I suggest you do the same. He has absolutely nothing original to say at all. He just parrots things from MSNBC, MOVEON and whatever commie shit rag he reads.
Click to expand...


That's very christian of you


----------



## Luddly Neddite

DigitalDrifter said:


> Come on OP, you wanted some Christian compassion, here ya go:
> 
> 
> *Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introductory Comment: On several occasions this blog has criticized the Catholic Church's position on immigration, especially its position on illegal immigration. But last week I was proud as a Catholic to see the effort that Catholic Charities has mobilized to meet the basic human needs &#8212; for food, clothing, shelter, and compassion &#8212; of Central Americans released by the Border Patrol in the Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> Looking weary and worn, a group of four women and six children walked slowly into the parish hall of Sacred Heart Church in McAllen, Texas, last week. They looked up in surprise to see that they were being welcomed with applause by the dozens of volunteers mobilized by Catholic Charities to help them transition from detention to the long bus rides they will soon take, traveling to relatives across the United States.
> 
> "We're basically providing a place for the immigrants who are coming through to catch a breath, to take a rest, to receive a meal, and take some supplies as they continue their journey," said Brenda Nettles Riojas, who was working at the shelter. In her regular job, she is editor of The Valley Catholic, the newspaper of the Diocese of Brownsville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas | Oye Times
Click to expand...


Yeah, and they're the only papes, only christians in the whole country, right?

Look at the wealth of most religions. They can't spare a bit for some little kids?

If you defend catholics, you defend the indefensible. There is nothing lower on this plane than the catholic church.


----------



## Peach

Kondor3 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not thieves, they are beggars.
> 
> Deuteronomy 15:11 - For the poor shall never cease out of the land: therefore I command thee, saying, Thou shalt open thine hand wide unto thy brother, to thy poor, and to thy needy, in thy land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they cut this out too
> 
> Matthew 25:35
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect...
> 
> ========================================
> 
> "_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...
> 
> I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...
> 
> Here's a good, hot meal...
> 
> Here's a cold juice-box...
> 
> Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...
> 
> You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.
> 
> We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...
> 
> We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...
> 
> Bathrooms and showers are over there.
> 
> The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.
> 
> You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.
> 
> But you ARE going back to where you came from.
> 
> But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.
> 
> Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.
> 
> Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...
> 
> Have a wonderful day...
> 
> And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.
> 
> We appreciate the thought._"
> 
> ========================================
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
Click to expand...


Not for those with conscience, nor those with compassion. I do believe I posted from the Book of Matthew, and it was more than the line posted here, I'll add more:

"Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked." Psalm 82:3-4

.


----------



## Ibentoken

They're still upset by the USSC ruling.  This is how they make themselves feel justified.


----------



## Ibentoken

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're behaving exactly as we all expect them to behave.
> 
> They've got their hands out for government assistance. As long as they get theirs, they don't give a large mouse's behind about little brown children.
> 
> Post a story about sex traffickers and drug violence though and they'll be right out in front, blaming the victims.
> 
> SSDD from the christians.
Click to expand...


Poor wittle guy.  Don't cry.  It's gonna be okay.


----------



## Kondor3

JimH52 said:


> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.


They're bloody sick-and-tired of being taken advantage of, and object to cynical, unbeliever appeals to their religiousity, to try to squeeze even more out of them?

Just a guess.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

guno said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect...
> 
> ========================================
> 
> "_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...
> 
> I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...
> 
> Here's a good, hot meal...
> 
> Here's a cold juice-box...
> 
> Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...
> 
> You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.
> 
> We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...
> 
> We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...
> 
> Bathrooms and showers are over there.
> 
> The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.
> 
> You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.
> 
> But you ARE going back to where you came from.
> 
> But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.
> 
> Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.
> 
> Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...
> 
> Have a wonderful day...
> 
> And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.
> 
> We appreciate the thought._"
> 
> ========================================
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the asshole never tells us how many people he personally feeds or clothes?
> 
> I asked this of other lying piece of shit hypocritical liberals who pretend to care about the down trodden (remember they are the same ones that wish saddam was still in power) what they do for the poor.
> 
> They do not so shit. Nothing. Nada. They cheer for the government to do the feeding and clothing, and they credit it to themselves.
> 
> Now, does a cocksucking faggot lying hypocritical piece shit guno want me to list the things Christians do around the world for the poor?
> 
> No, the fucking lying piece of shit is nothing but an asshole, so I put the cocksucker on ignore.
> 
> I suggest you do the same. He has absolutely nothing original to say at all. He just parrots things from MSNBC, MOVEON and whatever commie shit rag he reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very christian of you
Click to expand...


Actually, I think that's exactly what that is. 

That's what christians really are.


----------



## guno

JimH52 said:


> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.






And then they will race out and gorge themselves at the nearest all you can shovel in buffet


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Katzndogz said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's also a nation of *LAWS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.
Click to expand...


No, he didn't.  He went to them , and healed them.


----------



## Ibentoken

Peach said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they cut this out too
> 
> Matthew 25:35
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me"
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect...
> 
> ========================================
> 
> "_Welcome, kid, to the United States of America...
> 
> I'll be your Immigration Detention-and-Return Officer this evening...
> 
> Here's a good, hot meal...
> 
> Here's a cold juice-box...
> 
> Here's a nice, safe, warm bed...
> 
> You're going to be here with us for a few days while we contact your country's officials about you, to arrange your return.
> 
> We're going to have a doctor or nurse take a quick look at you, to make sure you're OK...
> 
> We have some very nice books for you to read, and some very nice movies for you to watch, and some cool games for you to play, all in your own language...
> 
> Bathrooms and showers are over there.
> 
> The dining room is the other way, over there, through those doors.
> 
> You did a wrong thing, coming into our country without our permission, and we do not want you to try it again, but we are not going to put you in jail.
> 
> But you ARE going back to where you came from.
> 
> But before you go, you're going to spend a little time with us, over the next few days, until we can get you safely home again.
> 
> Meanwhile, let me know if you need anything, while you're here.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, and some tasty ice cream for dessert in the evenings, are all paid for by us, the food is good, and there is a lot of it. Enjoy.
> 
> Let us know if we can do anything else to make your brief stay with us as comfortable and safe and enjoyable as possible, before we send you back to where you came from...
> 
> Have a wonderful day...
> 
> And thank you for choosing the United States of America, as your preferred country of choice, to try to enter illegally and unaccompanied, so somebody besides your own people have to take care of you.
> 
> We appreciate the thought._"
> 
> ========================================
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those with conscience, nor those with compassion. I do believe I posted from the Book of Matthew, and it was more than the line posted here, I'll add more:
> 
> "Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked." Psalm 82:3-4
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Matthew 27:5....Judas threw down the money and went and hanged himself.

Luke 10:37....Go and do likewise.


----------



## Kondor3

Peach said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crisis of conscience solved...
> 
> 
> 
> _Not for those with conscience, nor those with compassion_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely sentiments, right up to the point where you try to cram 50,000 of them down everyone's throats.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> You're entitled to think what you like of those who say 'No'.
> 
> Won't affect the outcome, though.
> 
> Hell, even Fearless Leader is getting off his dead ass, to send 'em packing, sooner rather than later.
> 
> First thing he's shown signs of doing right in quite some time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JimH52 said:


> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.



Some of them come here and preeeeech, all holier than thou, lots of name calling and mumbo jumbo and bible thumping but then, next thread down, there they are - screeching the nastiest stuff I've ever read anywhere.


----------



## Kondor3

Ibentoken said:


> "Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked." Psalm 82:3-4 .



Matthew 27:5....Judas threw down the money and went and hanged himself.

Luke 10:37....Go and do likewise.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's also a nation of *LAWS*.
> 
> 
> 
> Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  He went to them , and healed them.
Click to expand...


Yabut, we got ourselves a Republican Jesus now -


----------



## Kondor3

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them come here and preeeeech, all holier than thou, lots of name calling and mumbo jumbo and bible thumping but then, next thread down, there they are - screeching the nastiest stuff I've ever read anywhere.
Click to expand...

True, in some cases.

Doesn't really come close to matching most of what comes out of the mouths of many LibProgs, though...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is responsible for those children being at our gates?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, this is why you're a fraud.  Take your jesus crap and shove it up your lying ass.
Click to expand...


Jesus isn't crap in my hands, he's alive and deeply depressed by the people who claim he is Lord but don't do as he commanded.


----------



## Kondor3

Luddly Neddite said:


> ...Yabut, we got ourselves a Republican Jesus now...


As opposed to the LibProg Jesus...


----------



## Peach

Kondor3 said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked." Psalm 82:3-4 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 27:5....Judas threw down the money and went and hanged himself.
> 
> Luke 10:37....Go and do likewise.
Click to expand...








[/QUOTE]

"You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind. This is the great and first commandment. And a second is like it: Y*ou shall love your neighbor as yourself. On these two commandments depend all the Law and the Prophets."*'

Christ taught love, giving and kindness, above all else. Loving thy neighbor* is* loving God.


----------



## Vigilante

Interesting how the godless subversives now try to blame GOD on the U.S. having immigration laws, and where is that SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE when it comes to this?.... I smell HYPOCRISY from the pond scum on the left!


----------



## Theowl32

JimH52 said:


> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.



What are you doing for them? Chanting how much you care, but you would never offer up your house or room to any of them. 

Not in your little gated private community. 

Why don't you tell us what you are doing. 

You stupid fucking pawn for the democratic party. You piece of hypocritical shit. 

You want to compare all of the good works Christians do in the world compared to you who does nothing for any of them anywhere?

Every last one of you are worthless sacks of utter shit.


----------



## Theowl32

Vigilante said:


> Interesting how the godless subversives now try to blame GOD on the U.S. having immigration laws, and where is that SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE when it comes to this?.... I smell HYPOCRISY from the pond scum on the left!



They are on both sides of every issue. Hypocrites about everything. They are worthless.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Likely with their respect for the rule of law.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn, and nether does Jesus according to the book.  He did not ask why they were naked, he command that you clothe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is why you're a fraud.  Take your jesus crap and shove it up your lying ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't crap in my hands, he's alive and deeply depressed by the people who claim he is Lord but don't do as he commanded.
Click to expand...


LOL.  Tell us about the missing years.  Where in the hell was he?


----------



## JimH52

Theowl32 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing for them? Chanting how much you care, but you would never offer up your house or room to any of them.
> 
> Not in your little gated private community.
> 
> Why don't you tell us what you are doing.
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn for the democratic party. You piece of hypocritical shit.
> 
> You want to compare all of the good works Christians do in the world compared to you who does nothing for any of them anywhere?
> 
> Every last one of you are worthless sacks of utter shit.
Click to expand...


I tell you what I am not doing.  I am not playing the Hypocrite and standing in front of a bus that is on the way to document them so they can sent back to their home country.  Ignorance displayed in all its glory.


----------



## Theowl32

Peach said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked." Psalm 82:3-4 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 27:5....Judas threw down the money and went and hanged himself.
> 
> Luke 10:37....Go and do likewise.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind. This is the great and first commandment. And a second is like it: Y*ou shall love your neighbor as yourself. On these two commandments depend all the Law and the Prophets."*'

Christ taught love, giving and kindness, above all else. Loving thy neighbor* is* loving God.[/QUOTE]

Tell us all of the good works these liberals are doing. Can you name anything specific?

Want me to list things Christians are doing for the poor around the world? No?

Giggle away.


----------



## Vigilante

Yet these are the same pond scum that rant and rave about the "BIRTH CONTROL MANDATE" in Obumacare... keep your religion out of women's matters! The HYPOCRISY smells a lot heavier!


----------



## Theowl32

JimH52 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Christian, unfortunately, will bow their heads in prayer tomorrow morning for the poor and the weak and the destitute and then during the week stand in front of buses full of scared children and damn them to hell.
> 
> I just do not know what drives many of my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing for them? Chanting how much you care, but you would never offer up your house or room to any of them.
> 
> Not in your little gated private community.
> 
> Why don't you tell us what you are doing.
> 
> You stupid fucking pawn for the democratic party. You piece of hypocritical shit.
> 
> You want to compare all of the good works Christians do in the world compared to you who does nothing for any of them anywhere?
> 
> Every last one of you are worthless sacks of utter shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what I am not doing.  I am not playing the Hypocrite and standing in front of a bus that is on the way to document them so they can sent back to their home country.  Ignorance displayed in all its glory.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, you fucking pawn. No country would allow it. Not one. None. You stupid fucking moron. You cannot even see this administration is doing this in an election year to edify the hispanic vote. 

YOU STUPID FUCK!!!!

I am so sick of you pieces of shit doing nothing for anyone and attacking those that feed the poor every day around the world. 

You are a worthless hack and a pawn for your democratic puppet masters. 

Moron.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> Interesting how the godless subversives now try to blame GOD on the U.S. having immigration laws, and where is that SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE when it comes to this?.... I smell HYPOCRISY from the pond scum on the left!



What the state does is up to the state however if the Christians stand by the words of Jesus then nothing but compassion would be found for these kids, and that's simply not true.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is why you're a fraud.  Take your jesus crap and shove it up your lying ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't crap in my hands, he's alive and deeply depressed by the people who claim he is Lord but don't do as he commanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Tell us about the missing years.  Where in the hell was he?
Click to expand...


Seeking oneness with God...


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the godless subversives now try to blame GOD on the U.S. having immigration laws, and where is that SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE when it comes to this?.... I smell HYPOCRISY from the pond scum on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the state does is up to the state however if the Christians stand by the words of Jesus then nothing but compassion would be found for these kids, and that's simply not true.
Click to expand...


As the ACA has proven Religion takes back seat to the law, and even when the court acknowledges that the law is written in contempt of religious Constitutional rights, it's decision is so NARROW  as to make it virtually a continuing battle! We are in America where it is currently SEPARATION, not what religion dictates! .... Especially with a muslim, or muslim sympathizer, whichever you feel best fits, in charge!


----------



## Peach

boilermaker55 said:


> Really? nice choice. Flag over human existence.
> How utterly compassionate and christian of you.
> Or is it more about your sacred Dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to be with their families.   Identify family that has already come here illegally and send them back too.
> 
> Keep families together in their home country.   So far, Christian compassion is busy putting out the fire when the immigrants burn the American flag.
Click to expand...


But yesterday, the news reported the ANTI immgration crowd spreading the flag over buses. Either 'side' a disgrace(.)


----------



## Peach

Theowl32 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 27:5....Judas threw down the money and went and hanged himself.
> 
> Luke 10:37....Go and do likewise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind. This is the great and first commandment. And a second is like it: Y*ou shall love your neighbor as yourself. On these two commandments depend all the Law and the Prophets."*'
> 
> Christ taught love, giving and kindness, above all else. Loving thy neighbor* is* loving God.
Click to expand...


Tell us all of the good works these liberals are doing. Can you name anything specific?

Want me to list things Christians are doing for the poor around the world? No?

Giggle away.[/QUOTE]

I am not giggling, I am a Christian, and know Christians who have devoted their lives to helping the poor around my area of the US, *and *in the world.


----------



## 1776

If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.


----------



## Vigilante

And why is it all of a sudden a CHRISTIAN VALUES thing, as I SMELL an ulterior motive, and lots of RELIGIOUS HATE along with the HYPOCRISY... and all promoted by MOSTLY GODLESS and ATHEIST pond scum..... Hmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Lakhota

1776 said:


> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.



Oh, so you're really scared shitless about them voting?  You should be, and you'll soon be the minority, whitey.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't crap in my hands, he's alive and deeply depressed by the people who claim he is Lord but don't do as he commanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Tell us about the missing years.  Where in the hell was he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeking oneness with God...
Click to expand...


No, no, that's the Dalai Lama.  The Dakai Lama goes into a pizza shop and says...."Make me one with everything "


----------



## Contumacious

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's also a nation of *LAWS*.
> 
> 
> 
> Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  He went to them , and healed them.
Click to expand...


Well, there is something that you can do, Ask your buddy , Senator Reid (D-USSR) to ABOLISH THE WELFARE STATE,

Doing so will relieve taxpayers from a massive burden,

.


----------



## guno

1776 said:


> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.



There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're really scared shitless about them voting?  You should be, and you'll soon be the minority, whitey.
Click to expand...


How do you know the poster is white, you racist piece of shit.


----------



## 1776

Typical of an inferior breed....calling us crackers and whitey to make up for your pathetic state of life. 



Lakhota said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're really scared shitless about them voting?  You should be, and you'll soon be the minority, whitey.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1776

Guano....Shouldn't you be out licking the outhouse clean? It's Saturday night in Nor Carlina.....



guno said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
Click to expand...


Tell us who is a real Christian.  Give us a name.


----------



## TemplarKormac

guno said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
Click to expand...


And until you liberals stop slaughtering children in the womb, you do not get to call yourselves compassionate. Until you stop giving people free money and food and make them earn their way; stop perpetuating poverty, you *do not* get to call yourselves compassionate.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.


We'll trade.  You pay for Defense and we'll pay for them.  Okay?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us who is a real Christian.  Give us a name.
Click to expand...


The Pope is a decent start...


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll trade.  You pay for Defense and we'll pay for them.  Okay?
Click to expand...


You have to pay for defense.  It's constitutional.  Too bad.  How does a country survive without military defense?


----------



## guno

really something when a Jew has to remind Christians of their scriptures


Matthew 6:34
"But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. "So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.

What Did Jesus Say About Worry?

Matthew 7:12
So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.

The Golden Rule

I am not rich, famous or beautiful, but I am one of us;- the human race God created! Therefore I ask you to treat me with dignity, and accept me as I am. I want to be accepted and loved. A kind encouraging word will give me confidence. If you treat me with courtesy, it will build my self-esteem. If our language is different, remember we all smile in the same way, and smiles become infectious. For some a smile may even break through their barrier of loneliness.

This is how I would like you to treat me. This is how I shall reach out to you. And who knows, we may even find a new friend, or build a bridge of understanding. The world needs that so much! What amazing practical wisdom we see in the words of Jesus.

Nell Hodgson

What Did Jesus Say? » 26. ?Treat Others As You Want Them To Treat You!? ? Jesus


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're really scared shitless about them voting? * should be, and you'll soon be the minority, whitey.*
Click to expand...


*Well THANK YOU SQUAW, for finally OUTING you subversive pond scum as to it ONLY being about MINORITY VOTING IN YEARS TO COME AS MORE SCUMBAD SUBVERSIVES!!!*

 I knew if we waited long enough one of these brain dead morons would OUT the whole debacle, that those patriots, and decent citizens knew about from the start! Perhaps you should change your screen name to CHIEF SHOTHIMSELF!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll trade.  You pay for Defense and we'll pay for them.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay for defense.  It's constitutional.  Too bad.  How does a country survive without military defense?
Click to expand...


News for you, if I pay for what I don't like, so do you...


----------



## Peach

guno said:


> really something when a Jew has to remind Christians of their scriptures
> 
> 
> Matthew 6:34
> "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. "So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> What Did Jesus Say About Worry?
> 
> Matthew 7:12
> So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> The Golden Rule
> 
> I am not rich, famous or beautiful, but I am one of us;- the human race God created! Therefore I ask you to treat me with dignity, and accept me as I am. I want to be accepted and loved. A kind encouraging word will give me confidence. If you treat me with courtesy, it will build my self-esteem. If our language is different, remember we all smile in the same way, and smiles become infectious. For some a smile may even break through their barrier of loneliness.
> 
> This is how I would like you to treat me. This is how I shall reach out to you. And who knows, we may even find a new friend, or build a bridge of understanding. The world needs that so much! What amazing practical wisdom we see in the words of Jesus.
> 
> Nell Hodgson
> 
> What Did Jesus Say? » 26. ?Treat Others As You Want Them To Treat You!? ? Jesus



The Old Testament remains part of the Bible. The Book of Pslams is known to many Christians.


----------



## 1776

What does the Bible says about your precious abortions and gay lifestyle?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Peach said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> really something when a Jew has to remind Christians of their scriptures
> 
> 
> Matthew 6:34
> "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. "So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> What Did Jesus Say About Worry?
> 
> Matthew 7:12
> So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> The Golden Rule
> 
> I am not rich, famous or beautiful, but I am one of us;- the human race God created! Therefore I ask you to treat me with dignity, and accept me as I am. I want to be accepted and loved. A kind encouraging word will give me confidence. If you treat me with courtesy, it will build my self-esteem. If our language is different, remember we all smile in the same way, and smiles become infectious. For some a smile may even break through their barrier of loneliness.
> 
> This is how I would like you to treat me. This is how I shall reach out to you. And who knows, we may even find a new friend, or build a bridge of understanding. The world needs that so much! What amazing practical wisdom we see in the words of Jesus.
> 
> Nell Hodgson
> 
> What Did Jesus Say? » 26. ?Treat Others As You Want Them To Treat You!? ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament remains part of the Bible. The Book of Pslams is known to many Christians.
Click to expand...


Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there  is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been  instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists  what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. For  rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no  fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will  receive his approval, for he is God's servant for your good. But if you  do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is  the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the  wrongdoer. Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God's  wrath but also for the sake of conscience.

Romans 13:1-7.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll trade.  You pay for Defense and we'll pay for them.  Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to pay for defense.  It's constitutional.  Too bad.  How does a country survive without military defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News for you, if I pay for what I don't like, so do you...
Click to expand...


Nope.  I pay for what the Constitution says, not what leftist trash want.


----------



## guno

M. Daniel Carroll R. (Rodas) is Distinguished Professor of (Old Testament) Jewish Sciptures at Denver Theological Seminary and author of Christians at the Border: Immigration, the Church, and the Bible.

The U.S.-Mexican Border in the San Diego-Tijuana area.
"What has been disconcerting to me is that all too often Christian responses in the United States to immigration are not different in any substantial way from the responses of those who do not profess the faith. Discussions tend to be limited to protecting national borders and the American way of life. There are complaints about the supposed economic costs brought on by added pressures to schools, hospitals, and law enforcement. These are legitimate issues, but there is no explicitly Christian orientation to the debate. If there is, it usually is limited to quoting the call (in Romans 13) to submit to the governing authorities.
What might a more fully biblically informed response to the immigration challenge look like? Where would it begin? The starting place of a discussion determines in large measure its tone and content. If we begin with Genesis 1 and the fact that all humans are created in the image of God with infinite worth and great potential, the debate will be quite different than what is witnessed now in media sound-bites. It will focus on persons with needs and gifts that can contribute to the common good, instead of taking a default negative defensive posture against newcomers in our midst."


----------



## Ibentoken

Peach said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> really something when a Jew has to remind Christians of their scriptures
> 
> 
> Matthew 6:34
> "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. "So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> What Did Jesus Say About Worry?
> 
> Matthew 7:12
> So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> The Golden Rule
> 
> I am not rich, famous or beautiful, but I am one of us;- the human race God created! Therefore I ask you to treat me with dignity, and accept me as I am. I want to be accepted and loved. A kind encouraging word will give me confidence. If you treat me with courtesy, it will build my self-esteem. If our language is different, remember we all smile in the same way, and smiles become infectious. For some a smile may even break through their barrier of loneliness.
> 
> This is how I would like you to treat me. This is how I shall reach out to you. And who knows, we may even find a new friend, or build a bridge of understanding. The world needs that so much! What amazing practical wisdom we see in the words of Jesus.
> 
> Nell Hodgson
> 
> What Did Jesus Say? » 26. ?Treat Others As You Want Them To Treat You!? ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament remains part of the Bible. The Book of Pslams is known to many Christians.
Click to expand...


True, but Christians are not living under the OT law.  Do you understand that the OT law given to Moses was fulfilled by Jesus.  Do you understand what that means?


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of minors, I do not even have them on my computer, two were children of a woman who helped my father after a car accident, the other, nephew & niece of my sister, by marriage. No photos, it happened.
> (Vigilante wants a DNA test if I post I am female.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on Peach, there are MILLIONS of pictures of minors on the net and FACEBOOK, as long as you're doing NOTHING PERVERSE, there shouldn't be a problem.... But WE believe you!
Click to expand...


Its an invasion of privacy, first; second, many photos I had burned in a fire in 2003. Lake City, Florida. I am not a "scrapbook" individual, cameras are complex in this time, and I do not handle machines well. Never could use a lawnmower correctly, my father said it scared him watching me; still have problems driving on Interstates. I admire those who can operate machines well, in particular, any human that can repair transmissions. Look elsewhere for photos . I can handle a curling iron.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to pay for defense.  It's constitutional.  Too bad.  How does a country survive without military defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News for you, if I pay for what I don't like, so do you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I pay for what the Constitution says, not what leftist trash want.
Click to expand...

You pay for what we as a nation decide is worthy...


----------



## 1776

Of course a piece of shit like you quotes someone from Guatemala. 



guno said:


> M. Daniel Carroll R. (Rodas) is Distinguished Professor of (Old Testament) Jewish Sciptures at Denver Theological Seminary and author of Christians at the Border: Immigration, the Church, and the Bible.
> 
> The U.S.-Mexican Border in the San Diego-Tijuana area.
> "What has been disconcerting to me is that all too often Christian responses in the United States to immigration are not different in any substantial way from the responses of those who do not profess the faith. Discussions tend to be limited to protecting national borders and the American way of life. There are complaints about the supposed economic costs brought on by added pressures to schools, hospitals, and law enforcement. These are legitimate issues, but there is no explicitly Christian orientation to the debate. If there is, it usually is limited to quoting the call (in Romans 13) to submit to the governing authorities.
> What might a more fully biblically informed response to the immigration challenge look like? Where would it begin? The starting place of a discussion determines in large measure its tone and content. If we begin with Genesis 1 and the fact that all humans are created in the image of God with infinite worth and great potential, the debate will be quite different than what is witnessed now in media sound-bites. It will focus on persons with needs and gifts that can contribute to the common good, instead of taking a default negative defensive posture against newcomers in our midst."


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> M. Daniel Carroll R. (Rodas) is Distinguished Professor of (Old Testament) Jewish Sciptures at Denver Theological Seminary and author of Christians at the Border: Immigration, the Church, and the Bible.
> 
> The U.S.-Mexican Border in the San Diego-Tijuana area.
> "What has been disconcerting to me is that all too often Christian responses in the United States to immigration are not different in any substantial way from the responses of those who do not profess the faith. Discussions tend to be limited to protecting national borders and the American way of life. There are complaints about the supposed economic costs brought on by added pressures to schools, hospitals, and law enforcement. These are legitimate issues, but there is no explicitly Christian orientation to the debate. If there is, it usually is limited to quoting the call (in Romans 13) to submit to the governing authorities.
> What might a more fully biblically informed response to the immigration challenge look like? Where would it begin? The starting place of a discussion determines in large measure its tone and content. If we begin with Genesis 1 and the fact that all humans are created in the image of God with infinite worth and great potential, the debate will be quite different than what is witnessed now in media sound-bites. It will focus on persons with needs and gifts that can contribute to the common good, instead of taking a default negative defensive posture against newcomers in our midst."



What's your point here?  He doesn't speak for Christians.


----------



## TemplarKormac

guno said:


> M. Daniel Carroll R. (Rodas) is Distinguished Professor of (Old Testament) Jewish Sciptures at Denver Theological Seminary and author of Christians at the Border: Immigration, the Church, and the Bible.
> 
> The U.S.-Mexican Border in the San Diego-Tijuana area.
> "What has been disconcerting to me is that all too often Christian responses in the United States to immigration are not different in any substantial way from the responses of those who do not profess the faith. Discussions tend to be limited to protecting national borders and the American way of life. There are complaints about the supposed economic costs brought on by added pressures to schools, hospitals, and law enforcement. These are legitimate issues, but there is no explicitly Christian orientation to the debate. If there is, it usually is limited to quoting the call (in Romans 13) to submit to the governing authorities.
> What might a more fully biblically informed response to the immigration challenge look like? Where would it begin? The starting place of a discussion determines in large measure its tone and content. If we begin with Genesis 1 and the fact that all humans are created in the image of God with infinite worth and great potential, the debate will be quite different than what is witnessed now in media sound-bites. It will focus on persons with needs and gifts that can contribute to the common good, instead of taking a default negative defensive posture against newcomers in our midst."



Newsflash guno, Jews don't believe in the New Testament, only the Old, aka the Torah. We are talking about two testaments not one, and an Old Testament theologian lacks credibility in New Testament theology. 

If he is willing to dispense with one part of the Bible for another, he has rendered the entire book meaningless.


----------



## guno

Ibentoken said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> really something when a Jew has to remind Christians of their scriptures
> 
> 
> Matthew 6:34
> "But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. "So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.
> 
> What Did Jesus Say About Worry?
> 
> Matthew 7:12
> So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.
> 
> The Golden Rule
> 
> I am not rich, famous or beautiful, but I am one of us;- the human race God created! Therefore I ask you to treat me with dignity, and accept me as I am. I want to be accepted and loved. A kind encouraging word will give me confidence. If you treat me with courtesy, it will build my self-esteem. If our language is different, remember we all smile in the same way, and smiles become infectious. For some a smile may even break through their barrier of loneliness.
> 
> This is how I would like you to treat me. This is how I shall reach out to you. And who knows, we may even find a new friend, or build a bridge of understanding. The world needs that so much! What amazing practical wisdom we see in the words of Jesus.
> 
> Nell Hodgson
> 
> What Did Jesus Say? » 26. ?Treat Others As You Want Them To Treat You!? ? Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament remains part of the Bible. The Book of Pslams is known to many Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Christians are not living under the OT law.  Do you understand that the OT law given to Moses was fulfilled by Jesus.  Do you understand what that means?
Click to expand...


But you pick and chose what you quote from Jewish scipture


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of minors, I do not even have them on my computer, two were children of a woman who helped my father after a car accident, the other, nephew & niece of my sister, by marriage. No photos, it happened.
> (Vigilante wants a DNA test if I post I am female.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Peach, there are MILLIONS of pictures of minors on the net and FACEBOOK, as long as you're doing NOTHING PERVERSE, there shouldn't be a problem.... But WE believe you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an invasion of pricay, first; second, many photos I had burned in a fire in 2003. Lake City, Florida. I am not a "scrapbook" individual, cameras are complex in this time, and I do not handle machines well. Never could use a lawnmower correctly, my father said it scared him watching me; still have problems driving on Interstates. I admire those who can operate machines well, in particular, any human that can repair transmissions. Look elsewhere for photos . I can handle a curling iron.
Click to expand...


OMG!!!!

 THE COMPUTER DIDN'T EAT THE PICTURES, THE DOG DID....*HOW LOIS LERNERESQUE!!!!*


----------



## 1776

Who gives a fuck what some Hispanic says about helping illegals invading this country. 

Since they are possibly related to those people or just flat out biased for Hispanics, their opinion is shit.


----------



## Contumacious

Contumacious said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  He went to them , and healed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, there is something that you can do, Ask your buddy , Senator Reid (D-USSR) to ABOLISH THE WELFARE STATE,
> 
> Doing so will relieve taxpayers from a massive burden,*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...


You poor pitiful creature.  Gnight.


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament remains part of the Bible. The Book of Pslams is known to many Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but Christians are not living under the OT law.  Do you understand that the OT law given to Moses was fulfilled by Jesus.  Do you understand what that means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you pick and chose what you quote from Jewish scipture
Click to expand...


What's your point?


----------



## mikegriffith1

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



So you're super worried about several thousand children whose parents sent them to the U.S.  Ok, how about the hundreds of thousands of babies who are killed by elective abortion each year?  Where's your compassion for them?

How about if we just start accepting children from all poor countries?  Let's see, that would be along the lines of 10 to 15 million kids, at least.  

You liberals just don't understand principle, do you?  If we allow this wave of thousands of underage illegal immigrants, there will be more and more waves.  Hundreds of schools and hospitals in areas with large numbers of illegals are already bursting at the seams and busting budgets.  Where's you compassion for our laws, our schools, our hospitals, and the Americans who get short-changed by hospitals and schools being over-crowded?


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



We can't save the world.
If everyone who wanted to, moved to America, there would be no America to move to.


----------



## guno

Katzndogz said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's also a nation of *LAWS*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compassion goes out the window when the huddled masses carry shit like drug-resistant TB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Jesus knew to keep the lepers out of the towns.
Click to expand...


Yes because as everyone KNOWS Jesus was about national  boarders an keeping brown people out of America. In all seriousness, there has to be another solution, if everyone tones down this nonsense


----------



## Avatar4321

We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?


----------



## guno

Avatar4321 said:


> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?



You know NOTHING about concentration camps, you idiot


----------



## 1776

This all gets back to liberal scum hating white people and this country in general. They want open borders so that "brown-skin" people from south of the border will overrun this country turning it into the cesspool they have created south of the US. 

They believe somehow the invasion won't affect them kinda like how they thought obamacare won't affect them....


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?



Oh, how Christian of you.  You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled.  How compassionate of you.


----------



## 1776

Asswipe....strange I've been seeing the World Cup from Brasil and numerous Latin American teams playing in it......are they all starving to death? 



Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how Christian of you.  You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled.  How compassionate of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how Christian of you.  You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled.  How compassionate of you.
Click to expand...


I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.


&#8213;  Gandhi


----------



## 1776

Oh look the inferior breed has been saving that quote all night long, the public library must be closing soon. 



guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how Christian of you.  You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled.  How compassionate of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.
> 
> 
> &#8213;  Gandhi
Click to expand...


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Peach, there are MILLIONS of pictures of minors on the net and FACEBOOK, as long as you're doing NOTHING PERVERSE, there shouldn't be a problem.... But WE believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an invasion of pricay, first; second, many photos I had burned in a fire in 2003. Lake City, Florida. I am not a "scrapbook" individual, cameras are complex in this time, and I do not handle machines well. Never could use a lawnmower correctly, my father said it scared him watching me; still have problems driving on Interstates. I admire those who can operate machines well, in particular, any human that can repair transmissions. Look elsewhere for photos . I can handle a curling iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> THE COMPUTER DIDN'T EAT THE PICTURES, THE DOG DID....*HOW LOIS LERNERESQUE!!!!*
Click to expand...


Yes, Vigilante. I am nothing but a figment of your imagination; obviously occuping your mind:

BOO, still here.


----------



## Theowl32

Ibentoken said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but Christians are not living under the OT law.  Do you understand that the OT law given to Moses was fulfilled by Jesus.  Do you understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you pick and chose what you quote from Jewish scipture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?
Click to expand...


I wonder what the asshole has to say about homosexuality in scripture. 



*OLD TESTAMENT*
Leviticus 18:22
"Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)

Leviticus 20:13
"If a man practices homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman, both men have committed a detestable act. They must both be put to death, for they are guilty of a capital offense." (NLT)

*NEW TESTAMENT*

1 Corinthians 6:9-11
Don't you realize that those who do wrong will not inherit the Kingdom of God? Don't fool yourselves. Those who indulge in sexual sin, or who worship idols, or commit adultery, or are male prostitutes, or practice homosexuality, or are thieves, or greedy people, or drunkards, or are abusive, or cheat people-none of these will inherit the Kingdom of God. Some of you were once like that. But you were cleansed; you were made holy; you were made right with God by calling on the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God. (NLT)

1 Timothy 1:8-10
Now we know that the law is good, if one uses it lawfully, understanding this, that the law is not laid down for the just but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who strike their fathers and mothers, for murderers, the sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine ... (ESV)

Jude 7
And don't forget Sodom and Gomorrah and their neighboring towns, which were filled with immorality and every kind of sexual perversion. Those cities were destroyed by fire and serve as a warning of the eternal fire of God's judgment.


------------------------

Now let us see what their little tune is. 

First of all, they accuse Christians for not giving to the poor, and that is what Christians do all around the world 24/7 for 2000 years. Yet, an abomination like guno does not do shit for the poor. Yet, he stands and accuses, then he uses the Bible, like every other hypocritical godless heathen when it suits them. As though any of us that have any ability to think know what they are doing. 

They are not worth my time to even address. Dog shit, yes dog shit contributes more to this planet than they do. Dog shit.


----------



## Nutz

1776 said:


> Oh look the inferior breed has been saving that quote all night long, the public library must be closing soon.



Typical Teaper and typical silence from the Tea Party sympathizers!   

Who the fuck are you teapers kidding?  

I can't remember 1776...you have German ancestry, right?


----------



## 1776

Shitbag... I am not in the Tea Party, I only support a few of them and some of their conservative beliefs. 

I lived in Germany a couple times, but I have English and Irish roots.

You on the otherhand have dog, pig and goat in your family roots. 



Nutz said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look the inferior breed has been saving that quote all night long, the public library must be closing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Teaper and typical silence from the Tea Party sympathizers!
> 
> Who the fuck are you teapers kidding?
> 
> I can't remember 1776...you have German ancestry, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how Christian of you. You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled. How compassionate of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.
> 
> 
> &#8213; Gandhi
Click to expand...


Guano...

 "Honest differences are often a healthy sign of progress."
- *Mahatma Gandhi*.


----------



## Stephanie

I just ran across this: I started a new thread with it.

Video Reveals Thousands of Illegal Immigrants Arriving At Border, Getting Free Bus Tickets Into US
[ame=http://youtu.be/U24rdBfLr5g]Thousands of Illegal Immigrants Dispersed Across US Cities - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an invasion of pricay, first; second, many photos I had burned in a fire in 2003. Lake City, Florida. I am not a "scrapbook" individual, cameras are complex in this time, and I do not handle machines well. Never could use a lawnmower correctly, my father said it scared him watching me; still have problems driving on Interstates. I admire those who can operate machines well, in particular, any human that can repair transmissions. Look elsewhere for photos . I can handle a curling iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> THE COMPUTER DIDN'T EAT THE PICTURES, THE DOG DID....*HOW LOIS LERNERESQUE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Vigilante. I am nothing but a figment of your imagination; obviously occuping your mind:
> 
> BOO, still here.
Click to expand...


Oh, Thank GOD (if there is one) that you didn't leave, and the laughter will continue!!!


----------



## Stephanie

TemplarKormac said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And until you liberals stop slaughtering children in the womb, you do not get to call yourselves compassionate. Until you stop giving people free money and food and make them earn their way; stop perpetuating poverty, you *do not* get to call yourselves compassionate.
Click to expand...


absolutely
that's why I don't buy their bs, phonies


----------



## deltex1

deltex1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many diseased Sudanese do you have at your house, Tonto?
Click to expand...


Bump for answer....as if.


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!
> 
> THE COMPUTER DIDN'T EAT THE PICTURES, THE DOG DID....*HOW LOIS LERNERESQUE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Vigilante. I am nothing but a figment of your imagination; obviously occuping your mind:
> 
> BOO, still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Thank GOD (if there is one) that you didn't leave, and the laughter will continue!!!
Click to expand...


Still here, and you are still thinking of me. No photo of Vigilante, are you just shy? Maybe you should stop hiding from others, no one who laugh at your looks Sir, I promise.


----------



## Nutz

1776 said:


> Shitbag... I am not in the Tea Party, I only support a few of them and some of their conservative beliefs.
> 
> I lived in Germany a couple times, but I have English and Irish roots.
> 
> You on the otherhand have dog, pig and goat in your family roots.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look the inferior breed has been saving that quote all night long, the public library must be closing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Teaper and typical silence from the Tea Party sympathizers!
> 
> Who the fuck are you teapers kidding?
> 
> I can't remember 1776...you have German ancestry, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you are a German and Teaper sympathizer...that explains it.  

If you quit visiting Germany so much, you may be able to get rid of that hate.  Their hate and bloodlust is infectious to weak minded people. 

Sort of funny how everyone distances themselves from the tea party when asked.  I wouldn't want to be associated with them either!  

Which white pride group are you a member of?


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Vigilante. I am nothing but a figment of your imagination; obviously occuping your mind:
> 
> BOO, still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Thank GOD (if there is one) that you didn't leave, and the laughter will continue!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still here, and you are still thinking of me. No photo of Vigilante, are you just shy? Maybe you should stop hiding from others, no one who laugh at your looks Sir, I promise.
Click to expand...



 You post a NUDE SELFIE, and I'LL POST A NUDE SELFIE!


----------



## Lakhota

deltex1 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many diseased Sudanese do you have at your house, Tonto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump for answer....as if.
Click to expand...


Tonto?  Probably about the same amount as the unwanted babies you have in yours.


----------



## boilermaker55

If the truth was known it would probably be a close 50-50 of who has abortions but you wouldn't dare admit to that now would you. You see, private lives are just that, Private.
And most people tend to keep them private.





Stephanie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And until you liberals stop slaughtering children in the womb, you do not get to call yourselves compassionate. Until you stop giving people free money and food and make them earn their way; stop perpetuating poverty, you *do not* get to call yourselves compassionate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolutely
> that's why I don't buy their bs, phonies
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

man oh man, that Lakhota is a troll that can go on FOR DAYS

how amazing are they

loser


----------



## boilermaker55

There is that christian value of yours coming out again.





1776 said:


> Who gives a fuck what some Hispanic says about helping illegals invading this country.
> 
> Since they are possibly related to those people or just flat out biased for Hispanics, their opinion is shit.


----------



## guno

Theowl32 said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you pick and chose what you quote from Jewish scipture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the asshole has to say about homosexuality in scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> *OLD TESTAMENT*
> Leviticus 18:22
> "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
> 
> Leviticus 20:13
> "If a man practices homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman, both men have committed a detestable act. They must both be put to death, for they are guilty of a capital offense." (NLT)
> 
> *NEW TESTAMENT*
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:9-11
> Don't you realize that those who do wrong will not inherit the Kingdom of God? Don't fool yourselves. Those who indulge in sexual sin, or who worship idols, or commit adultery, or are male prostitutes, or practice homosexuality, or are thieves, or greedy people, or drunkards, or are abusive, or cheat people-none of these will inherit the Kingdom of God. Some of you were once like that. But you were cleansed; you were made holy; you were made right with God by calling on the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God. (NLT)
> 
> 1 Timothy 1:8-10
> Now we know that the law is good, if one uses it lawfully, understanding this, that the law is not laid down for the just but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who strike their fathers and mothers, for murderers, the sexually immoral, men who practice homosexuality, enslavers, liars, perjurers, and whatever else is contrary to sound doctrine ... (ESV)
> 
> Jude 7
> And don't forget Sodom and Gomorrah and their neighboring towns, which were filled with immorality and every kind of sexual perversion. Those cities were destroyed by fire and serve as a warning of the eternal fire of God's judgment.
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Now let us see what their little tune is.
> 
> First of all, they accuse Christians for not giving to the poor, and that is what Christians do all around the world 24/7 for 2000 years. Yet, an abomination like guno does not do shit for the poor. Yet, he stands and accuses, then he uses the Bible, like every other hypocritical godless heathen when it suits them. As though any of us that have any ability to think know what they are doing.
> 
> They are not worth my time to even address. Dog shit, yes dog shit contributes more to this planet than they do. Dog shit.
Click to expand...


"A man's ethical behavior should be based effectually on sympathy, education, and social ties; no religious basis is necessary. Man would indeed be in a poor way if he had to be restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death."
..........Albert Einstein


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> man oh man, that Lakhota is a troll that can go on FOR DAYS
> 
> how amazing are they
> 
> loser



Not that I mind from someone like you, but what amazes me is your hatred.  You really are full of hate - not just for me, but for most things not NaziCon.  How can you look at yourself in the mirror?


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> man oh man, that Lakhota is a troll that can go on FOR DAYS
> 
> how amazing are they
> 
> loser


----------



## Lakhota

At least Sarah Palin has expressed some compassion for the immigrant children.  I give her credit for that.


----------



## boilermaker55

Man up and declare that you said you are a christian and you hate others that are beneath you. But you even trying to be a man would be contradictory in terms.





Theowl32 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you cannot even see the transparency of your statements and your vile bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have won, then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here I thought you liberals believed in survival of the fittest.
> 
> Natives do not have a word for wheel.
> 
> Oh never mind. You are too stupid to know what I am talking about and too gullible to understand that you are being used as pawns with this illegal action by the administration.
> 
> Maybe you can make arrangements to get your money back from your sack of shit university.
> 
> Now, keep pretending how you care about the plight of minorities, while people like at me disrespectfully laugh at you and all of your bullshit along with every other bleeding heart pussy who feigns outrage over things they do nothing about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Theowl32

boilermaker55 said:


> Man up and declare that you said you are a christian and you hate others that are beneath you. But you even trying to be a man would be contradictory in terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you cannot even see the transparency of your statements and your vile bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought you liberals believed in survival of the fittest.
> 
> Natives do not have a word for wheel.
> 
> Oh never mind. You are too stupid to know what I am talking about and too gullible to understand that you are being used as pawns with this illegal action by the administration.
> 
> Maybe you can make arrangements to get your money back from your sack of shit university.
> 
> Now, keep pretending how you care about the plight of minorities, while people like at me disrespectfully laugh at you and all of your bullshit along with every other bleeding heart pussy who feigns outrage over things they do nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up you deranged ignorant moronic hypocrite.


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many diseased Sudanese do you have at your house, Tonto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for answer....as if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tonto?  Probably about the same amount as the unwanted babies you have in yours.
Click to expand...


Are you a member of the Slapahoe tribe?


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.


----------



## guno

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
Click to expand...


He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:  

http://www.state.gov/j/tip/laws/113178.htm


----------



## Lakhota

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
Click to expand...


Apparently you are late to the party.  Read my signature below:


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
Click to expand...


Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/11/o...-illegals/?utm_referrer=http://www.google.com


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for answer....as if.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonto?  Probably about the same amount as the unwanted babies you have in yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a member of the Slapahoe tribe?
Click to expand...


No, but that is sort of funny.


----------



## guno

Ibentoken said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


Thankfully your ilk is being marginalized in this country


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


Holy shit, what kind of fool would believe anything from Tucker Carlson and The Daily Caller?


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonto?  Probably about the same amount as the unwanted babies you have in yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a member of the Slapahoe tribe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that is sort of funny.
Click to expand...


You ever sniff glue or paint spray?  That's popular among the redskins.


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a member of the Slapahoe tribe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that is sort of funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever sniff glue or paint spray?  That's popular among the redskins.
Click to expand...


No, just peyote and such...


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, what kind of fool would believe anything from Tucker Carlson and The Daily Caller?
Click to expand...


You're not a very good example of Native pride.  You're a terrible representative.  Do you admire the Navajo code talkers of WWII?


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully your ilk is being marginalized in this country
Click to expand...


The Marginalization of the Christian Right
May 25, 2012 By Bruce Reyes-Chow
"This week I received a funding solicitation email from a conservative Christian organization with the following justification for their plea for support:
. . . the church is being marginalized by a culture that is increasingly accepting homosexuality and same-sex marriage . . .
While I dont want to deny that groups such as this are feeling marginalized, I argue that what is being experienced is not marginalization, but the repercussions of new reality of their influence and dominance on larger cultural conversations and direction setting. Society is no longer willing to sit idly by and allow the conservative Christian view to be the unquestioned social moral compass and other people of faith are no longer willing to abdicate the Christian voice to this particular narrative.
This is not marginalization, its called accountability."  

"Change is hard for anyone, so in some ways I do feel for folks who are experiencing change that feels so much out of their control. That said, it is one thing to have compassion and understanding for a person as they feel the decline in their sphere of influence and hold on power, but is quite another thing to respond to that feeling in a way that validates the realities of the power and influence that still remains. After all, as you can see from the map, more and more states are bannin same-sex marriage, so to cry marginalization rings a bit hollow."  

The ?Marginalization? of the Christian Right


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that is sort of funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever sniff glue or paint spray?  That's popular among the redskins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just peyote and such...
Click to expand...


Ooo, like the Teachings of Don Juan.  Ever read that?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, what kind of fool would believe anything from Tucker Carlson and The Daily Caller?
Click to expand...


A rightwing fool.


----------



## Votto

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Where is the Christian compassion?  I guess it disappeared cause most Christians seemed to have disappeared due to a secular government who have driven God out of the class rooms and rammed abortion and gay marriage down our collective throats.  So guess what, now we have a nation of people who just don't give a damn.

I am sick of being lectured by democrats as to what a Christian should do.  In fact, it is blatantly absurd.  How can Obama ignore the American citizens in Detroit that need water to survive, while the UN is considering stepping in and helping in his stead, while at the same time suggesting that aid be sent to illegals?

Once again this manufactured crisis is a win/win politically for Obama.  This is because if his opposition stops him from sending the money, then Obama will vilify them as uncaring.  However, if the money is sent, then word will get out and more will come.  Either way he wins......again.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

I am not a "Christian", I am more of an agnostic, but being raised a Catholic I appreciate the moral teachings and traditions. But the decent thing to do is put them back together with their families and take care of our own people first.

For example, if beggars come to your door, must you give them shelter, food, water, clothes, even if they come off the backs of your family? I say no. The decent thing to do is offer to take them to a homeless shelter. If they refuse, let them go on their way.


----------



## Ibentoken

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, what kind of fool would believe anything from Tucker Carlson and The Daily Caller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rightwing fool.
Click to expand...


Aww, you poor thing.  Harvard?


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully your ilk is being marginalized in this country
Click to expand...


My ilk?  You mean people who love and value America and love the truth enough to expose your lies and hate?  We're not going anywhere.  You're gonna have fun this coming election.  You're haven't got a clue.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> At least Sarah Palin has expressed some compassion for the immigrant children. I give her credit for that.



As Hillary wants illegal alien children sent back! 

Hillary: Illegal immigrant children must be sent home - Washington Times

 Guess you won't be voting for her, right Squaw?


----------



## Ibentoken

It has to be mental illness to be refuted and proven wrong and keep posting the same lies again.  That's a sick desperate creature.


----------



## Vigilante

Ibentoken said:


> It has to be mental illness to be refuted and proven wrong and keep posting the same lies again. That's a sick desperate creature.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Sarah Palin has expressed some compassion for the immigrant children. I give her credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Hillary wants illegal alien children sent back!
> 
> Hillary: Illegal immigrant children must be sent home - Washington Times
> 
> Guess you won't be voting for her, right Squaw?
Click to expand...


You're actually quoting The Moonie Times?  Holy shit...


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Sarah Palin has expressed some compassion for the immigrant children. I give her credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Hillary wants illegal alien children sent back!
> 
> Hillary: Illegal immigrant children must be sent home - Washington Times
> 
> Guess you won't be voting for her, right Squaw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually quoting The Moonie Times? Holy shit...
Click to expand...


Well Tonto, why not put that title in any old search engine and see how many hits you get or....

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1FP6t0OUlk]Clinton: Send some immigrant kids home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Hillary wants illegal alien children sent back!
> 
> Hillary: Illegal immigrant children must be sent home - Washington Times
> 
> Guess you won't be voting for her, right Squaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually quoting The Moonie Times? Holy shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Tonto, why not put that title in any old search engine and see how many hits you get or....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1FP6t0OUlk]Clinton: Send some immigrant kids home - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Your video says "send some immigrant kids home" - but is she referring to kids from Mexico or not from Mexico?  It makes a difference according to the Bush law that Obama is following regarding kids "not" from Mexico.  Regardless, Hillary ain't the president - yet.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually quoting The Moonie Times? Holy shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Tonto, why not put that title in any old search engine and see how many hits you get or....
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1FP6t0OUlk"]Clinton: Send some immigrant kids home - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video says "send some immigrant kids home" - but is she referring to kids from Mexico or not from Mexico? It makes a difference according to the Bush law that Obama is following regarding kids "not" from Mexico. Regardless, Hillary ain't the president - yet.
Click to expand...


So my understanding of your post is, if the kid is from Mexico FUCK HIM, but if from Central America he's OK to stay! Is that correct?


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Tonto, why not put that title in any old search engine and see how many hits you get or....
> 
> Clinton: Send some immigrant kids home - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your video says "send some immigrant kids home" - but is she referring to kids from Mexico or not from Mexico? It makes a difference according to the Bush law that Obama is following regarding kids "not" from Mexico. Regardless, Hillary ain't the president - yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my understanding of your post is, if the kid is from Mexico FUCK HIM, but if from Central America he's OK to stay! Is that correct?
Click to expand...


Read the fucking law, sparky.  It's in my signature below.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your video says "send some immigrant kids home" - but is she referring to kids from Mexico or not from Mexico? It makes a difference according to the Bush law that Obama is following regarding kids "not" from Mexico. Regardless, Hillary ain't the president - yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of your post is, if the kid is from Mexico FUCK HIM, but if from Central America he's OK to stay! Is that correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the fucking law, sparky. It's in my signature below.
Click to expand...


So you don't care a fuck about the children, do you Tonto, the big fucking liberal could care less UNLESS it works for his subversive goals! The law hasn't been followed PERIOD, and one STOPPED at the border is to be turned around and denied access!...PERIOD

These children aren't sneaking in, they go straight to a border crossing!

 BTW Tonto, do you know why it was written that way?


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the number of replies by the right , that when a thread threatens THEIR IDEA of their religion how awfully upset and mean they become.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much that as not being willing to see it used by those who ordinarily despite and denigrate it, hypocritically trying (and failing) to use it against them, in a lame-ass effort to sucker the American People into taking-in more Illegal Aliens...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucker you?  Tell me, what does not doing as Jesus commanded make you?  You say this person matters, that he is Lord, God Himself no less, and yet when push comes to shove you ignore his teachings?  What are we to make of that?
Click to expand...


The big difference here is that Conservatives like me are charitable with our own money, time and resources, but Liberals are charitable with the fruits of the labor of others. Before you criticize me, son, open your home to the less fortunate. Make a difference in the lives of others, then come see me.I may be inclined to help you out on your quest to end poverty, but it will be by my choice, not by the demand of Liberal poverty pimps.


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true Christian would have an answer, not a deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deflection is yours.  You're defending lawlessness and corruption.  Christians don't answer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm defending strangers in need at the gates, children no less.  What you are defending is the indefensible, and the Un-American.
Click to expand...


No! What you're defending is criminal behavior. How can we expect illegal immigrants to be useful, contributing members of our society if they can't follow the rules about getting here in the first place? Do you feed burglars who enter your home in the dead of the night? Do you offer them a place to stay? Why should the taxpayer be forced to do the same thing on a much grander scale?
If you want to help immigrant children, by all means do so. Just do it with your own money. I'm doing all I can right now helping out a single mother with 2 daughters that escaped an abusive relationship.


----------



## Clementine

If it was just some children coming across the border, no one would be protesting.    It's a lot of criminals coming across the border and some are terrorists.    It's all about not having a border or any security.   It's about Obama encouraging illegal immigration that is overwhelming us.   

Why do libs seem to find one thing to bitch about and ignore most facts?    You see protesters and make assumptions that people aren't compassionate, yet you refuse to acknowledge that it is perfectly reasonable to strongly object to criminals coming over.   We have crime here and it seems too much, but the crime rates would drop significantly if we stopped importing more violent criminals.

Obama has been planning this latest surge of illegal immigration and had prepared for it by hiring people to oversee the manufactured crisis.    He could have made arrangements on how to handle the influx of illegals, but he chose to overwhelm certain cities.   His blatant contempt for our laws is behind all the anger, not a bunch of children.    The anger is about how he is using those children as a lame excuse to push amnesty without congress.     Useful idiots can't get their head around that so they'll keep regurgitating the daily talking points.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Luddly Neddite said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on OP, you wanted some Christian compassion, here ya go:
> 
> 
> *Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introductory Comment: On several occasions this blog has criticized the Catholic Church's position on immigration, especially its position on illegal immigration. But last week I was proud as a Catholic to see the effort that Catholic Charities has mobilized to meet the basic human needs  for food, clothing, shelter, and compassion  of Central Americans released by the Border Patrol in the Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> Looking weary and worn, a group of four women and six children walked slowly into the parish hall of Sacred Heart Church in McAllen, Texas, last week. They looked up in surprise to see that they were being welcomed with applause by the dozens of volunteers mobilized by Catholic Charities to help them transition from detention to the long bus rides they will soon take, traveling to relatives across the United States.
> 
> "We're basically providing a place for the immigrants who are coming through to catch a breath, to take a rest, to receive a meal, and take some supplies as they continue their journey," said Brenda Nettles Riojas, who was working at the shelter. In her regular job, she is editor of The Valley Catholic, the newspaper of the Diocese of Brownsville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsecured Border: Catholic Charities Helps Weary Border Crossers in South Texas | Oye Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and they're the only papes, only christians in the whole country, right?
> 
> Look at the wealth of most religions. They can't spare a bit for some little kids?
> 
> If you defend catholics, you defend the indefensible. There is nothing lower on this plane than the catholic church.
Click to expand...


Wow, really Ludely ? And you wonder why liberals are looked at as loons ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

guno said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could be guaranteed that only liberal scum would help pay for the illegals and that they could never vote, then we would be all for them coming here and taking every fucking dime from you scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real Christians who follow the precepts of their religion and then there are  hateful vermin who call themselves christian , you are "sir" are in the later category
Click to expand...


To you goono, ALL Christians, regardless of who they are "vermin" to you.
You would have slit Mother Teresa's throat if you could have.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reunite them with their families. How is it compassionate to keep them away from them in concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how Christian of you.  You want to reunite them with the hunger, poverty, and violence from which they fled.  How compassionate of you.
Click to expand...


You continue to ignore what I posted for you. You wanted compassionate Christians, and I gave you some.


----------



## Kondor3

You tell 'em, bat-guano...



guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully your ilk is being marginalized in this country
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Theowl32 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the godless subversives now try to blame GOD on the U.S. having immigration laws, and where is that SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE when it comes to this?.... I smell HYPOCRISY from the pond scum on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are on both sides of every issue. Hypocrites about everything. They are worthless.
Click to expand...

It's not the Left in general, most of whom are good and honorable folk...

But it's the extreme wingnuts of the Left, fer shure...

And the anarchists, who whore themselves out to both sides, as convenient, on a case-by-case basis...

Anything to try to tear down America...

"...against all enemies, foreign _*and domestic*_..."

Fuck 'em...

Let the pissants try...

Routine bitch-slapping usually takes care of such bottom-feeders...


----------



## Care4all

Ibentoken said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is obamashitforbrains sense, instead he is purposely inflaming the situation by ignoring the laws and letting them flood in. Common sense among libtards is a joke.Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He IS following the law Bush signed .President George W. Bush signed the TVPRA Law in 2008:
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame.  You're not very good at propaganda.  New at this or just stupid?
> Obama will extend amnesty for young illegals | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...

what you have posted is PROPAGANDA 'I Been Token'...there is no Amnesty, period!  deferred action is NOT amnesty, that's just the right wing propaganda machine, that you easily bought in to....  be careful, read further than your usual sites to discern the truth...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?


----------



## Care4all

American Communist said:


> Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?




WHY not let Jesus Christ do the defining?

Matthew 5

*Eye for Eye*

38 You have heard that it was said, Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.[h] 39 But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also. 40 And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well. 41 If anyone forces you to go one mile, go with them two miles. 42 Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.

*Love for Enemies*

43 You have heard that it was said, Love your neighbor[i] and hate your enemy. 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children  of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the  good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. *46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect.*

Matthew 6

* Matthew 6 New International Version (NIV)*

*Giving to the Needy*

6 Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
2 So  when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the  hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by  others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.

*Prayer*

5 And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 6 But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. 7 And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words. 8 Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask him.
9 This, then, is how you should pray:
Our Father in heaven,
hallowed be your name,
10 your kingdom come,
your will be done,
    on earth as it is in heaven.
11 Give us today our daily bread.
12 And forgive us our debts,
    as we also have forgiven our debtors.
13 And lead us not into temptation,[a]
    but deliver us from the evil one.[b]
*
14 For if you forgive other people when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. 15 But if you do not forgive others their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.*
*
Fasting*

16 When you fast, do not look somber  as the hypocrites do, for they disfigure their faces to show others  they are fasting. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in  full. 17 But when you fast, put oil on your head and wash your face, 18 so  that it will not be obvious to others that you are fasting, but only to  your Father, who is unseen; and your Father, who sees what is done in  secret, will reward you.

*Treasures in Heaven

**19 Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth*, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. *21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.*
22 The eye is the lamp of the body. If your eyes are healthy,[c] your whole body will be full of light. 23 But if your eyes are unhealthy,[d] your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light within you is darkness, how great is that darkness!*
 24 No  one can serve two masters. Either you will hate the one and love the  other, or you will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You  cannot serve both God and money.*

* Matthew 25:31-46New International Version (NIV)*

*The Sheep and the Goats*

31 When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.
34 Then the King will say to those on his right, Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 35 For  I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you  gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.
37 Then the righteous will answer him, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?
40 The  King will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the  least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.
41 Then he will say to those on his left, Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. *42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I  was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you  did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after  me.*
44 They  also will answer, Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a  stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?
45 He will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.
 46 Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Not only send the Kids back, but they should each be accompanied by 10 Progressives


----------



## Votto

Once again conservatives are shown for who they are. 

They are ruthless and heartless and greedy.

As a result, I submit that the US government start sending the billions/trillions to the poor in Mexico.  That way those poor people can be spared the dangerous journey across the border.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Votto said:


> Once again conservatives are shown for who they are.
> 
> They are ruthless and heartless and greedy.
> 
> As a result, I submit that the US government start sending the billions/trillions to the poor in Mexico.  That way those poor people can be spared the dangerous journey across the border.



They need ObamaCare too!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ObamaCare should be available to every citizen of the world


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY not let Jesus Christ do the defining?
> 
> Matthew 5
> 
> *Eye for Eye*
> 
> 38 &#8220;You have heard that it was said, &#8216;Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.&#8217;[h] 39 But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also. 40 And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well. 41 If anyone forces you to go one mile, go with them two miles. 42 Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.
Click to expand...


This area is used and interpreted broadly, but what I think the Good Lord was inferring to was this in which Matthew speaks on -  If someone were to do these things to you, then it is that you shall not flee them, otherwise if your life is not in danger. Rather you are to stay by the strength invested in you, and this in order that you are to ensure that they shall surely see the err of their way, and that in your suffering can be found for them in their own eye their own wretchedness and weakness. If they force you to walk a mile and only a mile, and yet they look and see that you are still with them after two miles, it has to make them see that they have wronged you, and that you are strong in the Lord in which has helped you endure the walk as proven before their very eyes.  This is the wisdom that abounds in these words, but to use these words as is spoken in all situations, as if they apply in all situations regardless of the situation is suspect. In the Bible or in the word, there are many more areas that can address many more subjects and/or areas within our lives, and these are just some of them but not all of them.



Care4all said:


> *Love for Enemies*
> 
> 43 &#8220;You have heard that it was said, &#8216;Love your neighbor[i] and hate your enemy.&#8217; 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children  of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the  good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. *46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect.*



The same except that your life be in danger in which is addressed in other areas.  Common sense was also given to us from the Lord.



Care4all said:


> Matthew 6
> 
> * Matthew 6 New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *Giving to the Needy*
> 
> 6 &#8220;Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
> 2 &#8220;So  when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the  hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by  others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.
> 
> *Prayer*
> 
> 5 &#8220;And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 6 But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. 7 And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words. 8 Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask him.
> 9 &#8220;This, then, is how you should pray:
> &#8220;&#8216;Our Father in heaven,
> hallowed be your name,
> 10 your kingdom come,
> your will be done,
> on earth as it is in heaven.
> 11 Give us today our daily bread.
> 12 And forgive us our debts,
> as we also have forgiven our debtors.
> 13 And lead us not into temptation,[a]
> but deliver us from the evil one.[b]&#8217;
> *
> 14 For if you forgive other people when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. 15 But if you do not forgive others their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.*
> *
> Fasting*
> 
> 16 &#8220;When you fast, do not look somber  as the hypocrites do, for they disfigure their faces to show others  they are fasting. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in  full. 17 But when you fast, put oil on your head and wash your face, 18 so  that it will not be obvious to others that you are fasting, but only to  your Father, who is unseen; and your Father, who sees what is done in  secret, will reward you.
> 
> *Treasures in Heaven
> 
> **19 &#8220;Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth*, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. *21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.*
> 22 &#8220;The eye is the lamp of the body. If your eyes are healthy,[c] your whole body will be full of light. 23 But if your eyes are unhealthy,[d] your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light within you is darkness, how great is that darkness!*
> 24 &#8220;No  one can serve two masters. Either you will hate the one and love the  other, or you will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You  cannot serve both God and money.*
> 
> * Matthew 25:31-46New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Sheep and the Goats*
> 
> 31 &#8220;When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.
> 34 &#8220;Then the King will say to those on his right, &#8216;Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 35 For  I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you  gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.&#8217;
> 37 &#8220;Then the righteous will answer him, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?&#8217;
> 40 &#8220;The  King will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the  least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.&#8217;
> 41 &#8220;Then he will say to those on his left, &#8216;Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. *42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I  was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you  did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after  me.&#8217;*
> 44 &#8220;They  also will answer, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a  stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?&#8217;
> 45 &#8220;He will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.&#8217;
> 46 &#8220;Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.&#8221;



The very reason liberals and the greedy do not know true Christians, is because true Christians don't boast when they help someone or when they pray, nor do they use it as a way to bribe another or to politically destroy another, so when will they (those whom use the word wrongfully) truly understand the words in which they quote or read, and then start to practice what they preach or use them for good as was intended ?

It would be righteous of us to investigate and intervene in these nations for which this crisis is coming in from, and the word would also give justification for this as well.


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> ObamaCare should be available to every citizen of the world


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ObamaCare should be available to every citizen of the world
Click to expand...

Remember Coca-cola adopted this as their theme song also, so if we don't think corporations are at the core of these issues also, then think again. It could be that it is all being staged by Corporations and the government, therefore keeping us all confused as to the bigger picture involved here.


----------



## Theowl32

Lol at liberals quoting the bible in order convince us the democrats are not using these kids as pawns in this election year in order to edify the hispanic vote by setting the republicans up as the bad guys again to stay consistent with their narrative.

Not only does it not offend them that kids are being used in this way, they believe the democrats are doing this cause they care about them.

I also find it hilarious how they call Christians hypocrites hypocrites when true Chriatians have been serving the poor every day for 2000 years. While these stink, unrepentent, perverted, antiChrists quote the Bible in certain spots while mock the parts that calls homosexuality an abomination.

The left wing are the wolves in sheeps clothing. They are the hypocrites we were warned about. They are the accusers and the heathens. They stan for nothing and the worlds approval is their main concern. Which is why they are always influenced by the bandwagon fallacy.

Each day they reveal who they are.


----------



## Katzndogz

The law that Bush signed was to protect children brought here from other countries and sold as slaves.  It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.


----------



## Ernie S.

Votto said:


> Once again conservatives are shown for who they are.
> 
> They are ruthless and heartless and greedy.
> 
> As a result, I submit that the US government start sending the billions/trillions to the poor in Mexico.  That way those poor people can be spared the dangerous journey across the border.



How about we take care of Americans and let Mexico take care of their own?

Your pronouncement that Conservatives are greedy because we balk at feeding the children of criminals is just more hyperbolic bullshit. What have you personally done for the less fortunate lately other than demand that *others* pay more to prove that *you* have a big heart?


----------



## Care4all

* Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*

*The Parable of the Good Samaritan*

25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. &#8220;Teacher,&#8221; he asked, &#8220;what must I do to inherit eternal life?&#8221;
 26 &#8220;What is written in the Law?&#8221; he replied. &#8220;How do you read it?&#8221;
 27 He  answered, &#8220;&#8216;Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all  your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind&#8217;[a]; and, &#8216;Love your neighbor as yourself.&#8217;[b]&#8221;
 28 &#8220;You have answered correctly,&#8221; Jesus replied. &#8220;Do this and you will live.&#8221;
 29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, &#8220;And who is my neighbor?&#8221;
 30 In reply Jesus said: &#8220;A  man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by  robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away,  leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He  went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he  put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of  him. 35 The next day he took out two denarii[c]  and gave them to the innkeeper. &#8216;Look after him,&#8217; he said, &#8216;and when I  return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.&#8217;
 36 &#8220;Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?&#8221;
*37 The expert in the law replied, &#8220;The one who had mercy on him.&#8221;*
*Jesus told him, &#8220;Go and do likewise.&#8221;*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

American Communist said:


> Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?



We aren't defining you, we are suggesting that maybe, just maybe, you should do what your  faith suggests, what Jesus commanded?  How terrible of us.

And if what you believe is a few extra dollars or a political ploy is going to keep you from doing what your faith demands, then don't call it faith because it isn't.  If you can't stand with a gun to your head and do as faith demands, then you have none, it's just words...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.  

AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.


----------



## Vigilante

I'm getting mighty tired of watching the fucking subversives play the "BUT THERE ONLY CHILDREN" card, and having the religious on the right ANSWER their idiotic statements about GOD, Jesus, and being a Christian....If you religious play into their hand, you only enhance the probability that they will try the same tactics again....They have now used it in the opening volley on AMNESTY, now watch for it about GAYS, SLAVERY around the world, Abortion, Drugs, and all the rest of the subversive agenda that goes against our morals, ethics, principles, culture, and language!.... They start quoting Jesus and GOD, let them, and DON'T FALL FOR THE TRAP.

 Remember that you are much better people than they are, and that your family and country comes before all else!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Katzndogz said:


> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.


They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Grampa Murked U said:


> They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.
> 
> AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.


That's correct, so go worry about what is...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> Remember that you are much better people than they are, and that your family and country comes before all else!


That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse.  Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.
> 
> AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.



How many have worked for you?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you are much better people than they are, and that your family and country comes before all else!
> 
> 
> 
> That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse.  Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...
Click to expand...


How many are you sharing your apartment with?


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you are much better people than they are, and that your family and country comes before all else!
> 
> 
> 
> That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse. Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...
Click to expand...


You're finally right. I have absolutely no control over anything, just a member of a board discussion  on current events. BUT I do have control over what happens to my family, and I can make a difference if joined by others of like mind, and the spirit of our forefathers when push comes to shove. Personally, I couldn't care less about what you think or say, but you're always interesting when you get your GOD ROBES on and start to preach! The good subversive always rears its ugly head, and brother, that head is really ugly!


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.
> 
> AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many have worked for you?
Click to expand...


How many are you bringing to your teepee?


----------



## guno

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
Click to expand...


Sound familiar?

Describing immigrants as "third world invaders," who come to America to destroy our heritage, "colonize" the country and attack our "way of life." This charge is used against Hispanics, Asians and other people of color.

Using terminology that describes immigrants as part of "hordes" that "swarm" over the border. This dehumanizing language has become common.

Portraying immigrants as carriers of diseases like leprosy, tuberculosis, Chagas disease (a potentially fatal parasitic disease), dengue fever, polio, malaria.

Depicting immigrants as criminals, murderers, rapists, terrorists, and a danger to children and families.

Propagating conspiracy theories about an alleged secret "reconquista" plot by Mexican immigrants to create a "greater Mexico" by seizing seven states in the American Southwest that once belonged to Mexico.


----------



## Vigilante

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.
> 
> AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many have worked for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many are you bringing to your teepee?
Click to expand...


Hell, he's already admitted back in #530 he doesn't give a shit about Mexican kids, all he cares about is the POLITICAL AGENDA of the left and the votes they'll be able to convert in 5 years or so!


----------



## Care4all

Grampa Murked U said:


> They are not immigrant children. They are illegal alien refugees.
> 
> AND THEY ARE NOT MY PROBLEM.


according to our laws on refugees on the books, they are "our" problem....  Congress can change that, in any way they want though....so let's see if congress has the cahones to do something...to either help these people more than they are being helped...or to flat out turn all away...

Instead they go on vacation....how courageous of them....


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you are much better people than they are, and that your family and country comes before all else!
> 
> 
> 
> That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse.  Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many are you sharing your apartment with?
Click to expand...

It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool.  Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.


----------



## BillyP

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
Click to expand...


So they fucked up their own country and now want to come and fuck up ours? Why don't they stay where they were and try to make their own country better? You know why? Too fucking lazy, to even get an education. Now they want everything for free. Maybe we should start growing cotton again to give them something to do at their skill level.


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Describing immigrants as "third world invaders," who come to America to destroy our heritage, "colonize" the country and attack our "way of life." This charge is used against Hispanics, Asians and other people of color.
> 
> Using terminology that describes immigrants as part of "hordes" that "swarm" over the border. This dehumanizing language has become common.
> 
> Portraying immigrants as carriers of diseases like leprosy, tuberculosis, Chagas disease (a potentially fatal parasitic disease), dengue fever, polio, malaria.
> 
> Depicting immigrants as criminals, murderers, rapists, terrorists, and a danger to children and families.
> 
> Propagating conspiracy theories about an alleged secret "reconquista" plot by Mexican immigrants to create a "greater Mexico" by seizing seven states in the American Southwest that once belonged to Mexico.
Click to expand...


Bird shit aka Guano, does know Alinsky's rules and uses them well.... suggest you turn them on the little pathic Guano. He's simply describing our own suicide, and trying to personalize his attacks. When you are a red doper diaper baby, you've grown up on Alinsky, and this subversive has learned his lessons well!


----------



## Care4all

can we help fix what is going on down there in South America to make it where they are not afraid to live there?  Is it money that is needed to get their economy going?  Is it drug Lords scaring the pajesus out of them?  Is it a crappy defunct government?  Can they learn to benefit from their own land, through farming or coffee beans or something?

Sadly, I don't even know what the problem is, in their homeland....too busy fighting over whether these people should be fed or not.....or who is handing out lollipops....sad indeed.


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse.  Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many are you sharing your apartment with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool.  Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.
Click to expand...


Oh, for sure.  What year is your Rolls Royce?


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That actually doesn't make you a better person, it makes you worse. Me and Mine in a world of seven billion means you care only as far as you can kick the dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many are you sharing your apartment with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool. Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!


----------



## Ibentoken

I remember years back when Castro sent over boats full of undesirable trash.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many are you sharing your apartment with?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool. Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!
Click to expand...

Ah, so space is your concern?  Well let me put your mind at ease:

"As of the first quarter of 2013, there are just over 133 million housing units in America and 10.7 percent of them  more than 14. 2 million  are vacant all year round for some reason or another, according to the Census Bureau."
America?s 14.2 Million Vacant Homes: A National Crisis


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool. Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so space is your concern? Well let me put your mind at ease:
> 
> "As of the first quarter of 2013, there are just over 133 million housing units in America and 10.7 percent of them &#8212; more than 14. 2 million &#8212; are vacant all year round for some reason or another, according to the Census Bureau."
> America?s 14.2 Million Vacant Homes: A National Crisis
Click to expand...


No, having you put your money where your bullshit comes from was the point!, since you are so concerned!


----------



## Care4all

Ibentoken said:


> I remember years back when Castro sent over boats full of undesirable trash.




I lived in Miami at the time... of the Mariel Boat Lift Refugees and our Nation did just fine in assimilating them, eventually....it was awkward, just like these refugees now, due to the huge influx all at once, but who even knows where these refugees are now and how American they and their children have become...the USA didn't skip a beat with their influx....


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> I remember years back when Castro sent over boats full of undesirable trash.



Actually we went and got them, and most were political prisoners.  I had an uncle and his boat who disappeared during that time and no one knows where or why.  Neither were even seen again.  At the bottom of the sea I would guess, or living it up in Cuba.  He was the type who might just have found a way to do that.  Wish he'd have sent me some cigars if he did.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so space is your concern? Well let me put your mind at ease:
> 
> "As of the first quarter of 2013, there are just over 133 million housing units in America and 10.7 percent of them  more than 14. 2 million  are vacant all year round for some reason or another, according to the Census Bureau."
> America?s 14.2 Million Vacant Homes: A National Crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, having you put your money where your bullshit comes from was the point!, since you are so concerned!
Click to expand...

It's why I write a check to IRS every year V.  For that I expect a bang for my buck, and I expect said taxes to help out a bunch of needy kids...


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a property, and none currently, although I can tell you for certain they did the roof on one house, built the other house, did both garages, and put in the pool. Around here they do the real work, and work for the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, so space is your concern?  Well let me put your mind at ease:
> 
> "As of the first quarter of 2013, there are just over 133 million housing units in America and 10.7 percent of them  more than 14. 2 million  are vacant all year round for some reason or another, according to the Census Bureau."
> America?s 14.2 Million Vacant Homes: A National Crisis
Click to expand...


What about all the homeless vets?


----------



## Discombobulated

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I personally don't give two shits about Christian compassion for illegal aliens.   There are millions and millions of people in the same situation who would love to come here and take full advantage of our social services system.   Where does that end?  Where's the limit?  And what about the fifty million people in this country who live under the poverty line now? Any thoughts about those people?  Any at all?


----------



## Ibentoken

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember years back when Castro sent over boats full of undesirable trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we went and got them, and most were political prisoners.  I had an uncle and his boat who disappeared during that time and no one knows where or why.  Neither were even seen again.  At the bottom of the sea I would guess, or living it up in Cuba.  He was the type who might just have found a way to do that.  Wish he'd have sent me some cigars if he did.
Click to expand...


Fascinating.  I had an uncle who single handedly wiped out  Rommel and his entire army.


----------



## 1776

The Bible and Jesus talk from the psycho liberals is all deflection because they can't defend supporting non-Americans invading this country to steal from Americans.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could house at least 20 under that house and 2 garages, now supply them with food and a toilet (you might have to train them on that one) and you'll feel so much better than just talking about it. In the meantime, I'll watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so space is your concern?  Well let me put your mind at ease:
> 
> "As of the first quarter of 2013, there are just over 133 million housing units in America and 10.7 percent of them &#8212; more than 14. 2 million &#8212; are vacant all year round for some reason or another, according to the Census Bureau."
> America?s 14.2 Million Vacant Homes: A National Crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about all the homeless vets?
Click to expand...

Another American tragedy.  Please continue since what America should be ashamed about is a very looooooooooong list, and you'll get no argument from me.

But God, Guns, and Gays doesn't fix that now does it?  That takes work and money...


----------



## Care4all

Discombobulated said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't give two shits about Christian compassion for illegal aliens.   There are millions and millions of people in the same situation who would love to come here and take full advantage of our social services system.   Where does that end?  Where's the limit?  And what about the fifty million people in this country who live under the poverty line now? Any thoughts about those people?  Any at all?
Click to expand...

Are you actually advocating for our government giving more to the poor below the poverty line, who are American citizens in our country?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

1776 said:


> The Bible and Jesus talk from the psycho liberals is all deflection because they can't defend supporting non-Americans invading this country to steal from Americans.



Here's a question for you, there's a Priest of a small church working on Sunday School lesson when a thief enters and grabs the candlesticks from the alter.  Now, does the Priest call the police, does he tackle the man to stop him, or does he say as the thief passes, Go with God my son.  Which one is the Christian response?


----------



## Discombobulated

Care4all said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't give two shits about Christian compassion for illegal aliens.   There are millions and millions of people in the same situation who would love to come here and take full advantage of our social services system.   Where does that end?  Where's the limit?  And what about the fifty million people in this country who live under the poverty line now? Any thoughts about those people?  Any at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you actually advocating for our government giving more to the poor below the poverty line, who are American citizens in our country?
Click to expand...


Our economy doesn't provide nearly enough opportunities for people now, our social services are over burdened.  How does letting in an unrestricted flood of undocumented immigrants help this country?


----------



## gipper

Discombobulated said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't give two shits about Christian compassion for illegal aliens.   There are millions and millions of people in the same situation who would love to come here and take full advantage of our social services system.   Where does that end?  Where's the limit?  And what about the fifty million people in this country who live under the poverty line now? Any thoughts about those people?  Any at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually advocating for our government giving more to the poor below the poverty line, who are American citizens in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our economy doesn't provide nearly enough opportunities for people now, our social services are over burdened.  How does letting in an unrestricted flood of undocumented immigrants help this country?
Click to expand...


It doesn't help the economy.  But it does help the Statists gain more power and wealth...and that is why it is occurring.


----------



## Votto

CrusaderFrank said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again conservatives are shown for who they are.
> 
> They are ruthless and heartless and greedy.
> 
> As a result, I submit that the US government start sending the billions/trillions to the poor in Mexico.  That way those poor people can be spared the dangerous journey across the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need ObamaCare too!
Click to expand...


Nope, Obama would not force these poor people to pay the premiums.


----------



## Slyhunter

You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026&index=15



I was about to open your video - until I read your signature.  You left out that Republicans are also "lying son a bitches" - even more so than Democrats.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, domestic.  Did you read the 2009 Homeland Security Report?
> 
> The Biggest Threat to America is the GOP's Domestic Right Wing Extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
Click to expand...


I never did. 
When  a person promises as much as he did, he's going to get the votes.
Too bad he couldn't deliver on the "hopey and changey" things.
People have been awaken by this amateur in chief......not in a good way.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest threat to America.  You're gonna get your asses kicked in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did.
> When  a person promises as much as he did, he's going to get the votes.
> Too bad he couldn't deliver on the "hopey and changey" things.
> People have been awaken by this amateur in chief......not in a good way.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure your miss DUBYA.  He was so good for the country...


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it? * America is a nation of immigrants.*  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Ever hear of Ellis Island?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you clowns said about Obama - TWICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did.
> When  a person promises as much as he did, he's going to get the votes.
> Too bad he couldn't deliver on the "hopey and changey" things.
> People have been awaken by this amateur in chief......not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure your miss DUBYA.  He was so good for the country...
Click to expand...


You have me confused with someone else, Lacky.
Some things he did okay, and some things he didn't.
Guess you could call me a tweener with BushII


----------



## Kondor3

To borrow a phrase from a famous Democrat...

"An inconvenient truth" ... 








Slyhunter said:


> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026&index=15


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026&index=15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to open your video - until I read your signature.  You left out that Republicans are also "lying son a bitches" - even more so than Democrats.
Click to expand...


You need to open your eyes and get informed. Take 6 minutes and watch this video instead of making unsubstantiated insults against your opposing political spectrum.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did.
> When  a person promises as much as he did, he's going to get the votes.
> Too bad he couldn't deliver on the "hopey and changey" things.
> People have been awaken by this amateur in chief......not in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure your miss DUBYA.  He was so good for the country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have me confused with someone else, Lacky.
> Some things he did okay, and some things he didn't.
> Guess you could call me a tweener with BushII
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  Were you a Reagan fan?


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure your miss DUBYA.  He was so good for the country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have me confused with someone else, Lacky.
> Some things he did okay, and some things he didn't.
> Guess you could call me a tweener with BushII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  Were you a Reagan fan?
Click to expand...


Never voted for him........I was a democrat back then.

I guess I grew up and woke up.


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026&index=15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to open your video - until I read your signature.  You left out that Republicans are also "lying son a bitches" - even more so than Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to open your eyes and get informed. Take 6 minutes and watch this video instead of making unsubstantiated insults against your opposing political spectrum.
Click to expand...


Tell ya what.  I'm going for a walk and I'll view it when I get back.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.


Immigration helps US little friend, always has.  The dedicated, the capitalists, the desperate seeking a new start or religious freedom come here, but your "generosity" towards other nations, by locking our doors so they can't come, is noted.

And adding less than 1/300th of our population each year to this nation just means that many more people working, saving, buying, etc., all of which is creates more wealth if the cash is flowing and not being sat on or traded like stocks in the market.


----------



## Kondor3

We've got all we need for the moment, thank you very much.

And that goes double for unaccompanied Niños.




PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration helps US little friend, always has.  The dedicated, the capitalists, the desperate seeking a new start or religious freedom come here, but your "generosity" towards other nations, by locking our doors so they can't come here, is noted.
> 
> And adding less than 1/3000th of our population each year to this nation just means that many more people working, saving, buying, etc., all of which is creates more wealth if the cash is flowing and not being sat on or traded like stocks in the market.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration helps US little friend, always has.  The dedicated, the capitalists, the desperate seeking a new start or religious freedom come here, but your "generosity" towards other nations, by locking our doors so they can't come, is noted.
> 
> And adding less than 1/300th of our population each year to this nation just means that many more people working, saving, buying, etc., all of which is creates more wealth if the cash is flowing and not being sat on or traded like stocks in the market.
Click to expand...


You didn't watch the video.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to watch this. Don't make another post until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration helps US little friend, always has.  The dedicated, the capitalists, the desperate seeking a new start or religious freedom come here, but your "generosity" towards other nations, by locking our doors so they can't come, is noted.
> 
> And adding less than 1/300th of our population each year to this nation just means that many more people working, saving, buying, etc., all of which is creates more wealth if the cash is flowing and not being sat on or traded like stocks in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video.
Click to expand...

Oh but I did, painful as it was.  I'd like those seven minutes back please?

If anything the argument should be reserved.  They should come here, learn all they can, and then go home to build while another group replaces those we lose each year.  We could of course build a system like that but don't go claiming to be doing a humanitarian deed by closing the gates of the country so the smart ones stay home.  To say that was disingenuous would not even begin to cover that.


----------



## Kondor3

Correction.

They should stay there, learn all they can, then stay there some more.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> Correction.
> 
> They should stay there, learn all they can, then stay there some more.



I'm sure the Puritans and Founders would have appreciated your advice?  Oh wait, they came here instead.  Bad bad seekers of a better life...


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.
> 
> They should stay there, learn all they can, then stay there some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Puritans and Founders would have appreciated your advice?  Oh wait, they came here instead.  Bad bad seekers of a better life...
Click to expand...


You don't fix your problems by running away from them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.
> 
> They should stay there, learn all they can, then stay there some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Puritans and Founders would have appreciated your advice?  Oh wait, they came here instead.  Bad bad seekers of a better life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't fix your problems by running away from them.
Click to expand...


They did, but in general that is true.


----------



## Lakhota

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to open your video - until I read your signature.  You left out that Republicans are also "lying son a bitches" - even more so than Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to open your eyes and get informed. Take 6 minutes and watch this video instead of making unsubstantiated insults against your opposing political spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell ya what.  I'm going for a walk and I'll view it when I get back.
Click to expand...


Okay, I watched and listened to it.  I was wondering if Fox News, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity produced it - until I realized that was Roy Beck with NumbersUSA.  The real agenda of Roy Beck and NumbersUSA is very debatable, and you can Google it.  The founding fathers were illegal immigrants.  I want that 6 minutes of my life back.  It was a crock of shit - but I consider the source.

U.S. News Ignores Racist Ties And History Of Nativist Group, NumbersUSA | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## guno

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.
> 
> They should stay there, learn all they can, then stay there some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Puritans and Founders would have appreciated your advice?  Oh wait, they came here instead.  Bad bad seekers of a better life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't fix your problems by running away from them.
Click to expand...


So we tried to help  south vietmanese and when we left they collapsed then we let them in to the United states with open arms gave them Money to start Businesses and they took the shrimping industry on the gulf coast, so why are they different? Or the Cubans? if they put one foot on American soil they can automatically stay. Double standard much?


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to open your eyes and get informed. Take 6 minutes and watch this video instead of making unsubstantiated insults against your opposing political spectrum.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026&index=15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what.  I'm going for a walk and I'll view it when I get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I watched and listened to it.  I was wondering if Fox News, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity produced it - until I realized that was Roy Beck with NumbersUSA.  The real agenda of Roy Beck and NumbersUSA is very debatable, and you can Google it.  The founding fathers were illegal immigrants.  I want that 6 minutes of my life back.  It was a crock of shit - but I consider the source.
> 
> U.S. News Ignores Racist Ties And History Of Nativist Group, NumbersUSA | Blog | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...


They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.


----------



## Slyhunter

guno said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Puritans and Founders would have appreciated your advice?  Oh wait, they came here instead.  Bad bad seekers of a better life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fix your problems by running away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we tried to help  south vietmanese and when we left they collapsed then we let them in to the United states with open arms gave them Money to start Businesses and they took the shrimping industry on the gulf coast, so why are they different? Or the Cubans? if they put one foot on American soil they can automatically stay. Double standard much?
Click to expand...

Your missing the point that we can't help all of them. Does that mean we shouldn't help any of them?


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what.  I'm going for a walk and I'll view it when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I watched and listened to it.  I was wondering if Fox News, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity produced it - until I realized that was Roy Beck with NumbersUSA.  The real agenda of Roy Beck and NumbersUSA is very debatable, and you can Google it.  The founding fathers were illegal immigrants.  I want that 6 minutes of my life back.  It was a crock of shit - but I consider the source.
> 
> U.S. News Ignores Racist Ties And History Of Nativist Group, NumbersUSA | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.
Click to expand...


It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I watched and listened to it.  I was wondering if Fox News, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity produced it - until I realized that was Roy Beck with NumbersUSA.  The real agenda of Roy Beck and NumbersUSA is very debatable, and you can Google it.  The founding fathers were illegal immigrants.  I want that 6 minutes of my life back.  It was a crock of shit - but I consider the source.
> 
> U.S. News Ignores Racist Ties And History Of Nativist Group, NumbersUSA | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
Click to expand...


You mean the link that links back to a liberal left wing wacko blog. No I don't care what George Soros's Media Matters say.

OK, I read it. What does the background of the guy in charge of numbers have to do with the facts and figures disclosed in the video? He could be a member of the KKK and it still wouldn't dispute the facts that he laid out in the video.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I watched and listened to it.  I was wondering if Fox News, Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity produced it - until I realized that was Roy Beck with NumbersUSA.  The real agenda of Roy Beck and NumbersUSA is very debatable, and you can Google it.  The founding fathers were illegal immigrants.  I want that 6 minutes of my life back.  It was a crock of shit - but I consider the source.
> 
> U.S. News Ignores Racist Ties And History Of Nativist Group, NumbersUSA | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
Click to expand...

Slyhunter doesn't care that it's a racist anti-immigration group, that's why he supports them...


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the link that links back to a liberal left wing wacko blog. No I don't care what George Soros's Media Matters say.
Click to expand...


In other words - you want me to have an open mind while yours is closed.  My Media Matters link contains supporting and verifiable live links.  Try reading my link with an open mind.

Come on, you can do it...


----------



## Peach

Rick Perry wants $500,000,000.00 NOW. Reimbursement, 2 billion will not be enough to secure the border, obviously. after the video, it is easy why Roy Beck is a former journalist. His gumballs must be laced with acid, and he chewed a few.


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They show the numbers in plain black and white. You think all those gumballs should move to the US and turn us into a cesspit? Because that is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slyhunter doesn't care that it's a racist anti-immigration group, that's why he supports them...
Click to expand...

I care about the truth. Argue the facts presented in the video not the character of those who presented those facts.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Peach said:


> Rick Perry wants $500,000,000.00 NOW. Reimbursement, 2 billion will not be enough to secure the border, obviously.


Ever wonder why Texas never goes after illegals, like Arizona?  That's because they do the real work there and make up a huge percentage of the population.  Perry knows that all too well...


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the link that links back to a liberal left wing wacko blog. No I don't care what George Soros's Media Matters say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words - you want me to have an open mind while yours is closed.  My Media Matters link contains supporting and verifiable live links.  Try reading my link with an open mind.
> 
> Come on, you can do it...
Click to expand...


Your media matters link ignores the facts that we can't support all those gumballs in this country. It ignores the facts that were presented in the video and only got into the back ground of one guy who created Numbers USA. which has nothing to do with the facts presented in the video.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that simple.  Did you read my link?  You're drinking Roy Beck's Kool-Aid...
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter doesn't care that it's a racist anti-immigration group, that's why he supports them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care about the truth. Argue the facts presented in the video not the character of those who presented those facts.
Click to expand...

That's perfectly fine but the point here, which the video presents, is that they, and you, don't want people coming here, and that's not because of "compassion" for others.

If most of those coming here were white, this would be a far different discussion...


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the link that links back to a liberal left wing wacko blog. No I don't care what George Soros's Media Matters say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words - you want me to have an open mind while yours is closed.  My Media Matters link contains supporting and verifiable live links.  Try reading my link with an open mind.
> 
> Come on, you can do it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your media matters link ignores the facts that we can't support all those gumballs in this country. It ignores the facts that were presented in the video and only got into the back ground of one guy who created Numbers USA. which has nothing to do with the facts presented in the video.
Click to expand...


Seriously, are you really that gullible?  You need to delve deeper into Roy Beck's true agenda.  Oh, and people aren't gumballs.


----------



## Avorysuds

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I'm not religious but low life ignorant trolling bots like you seem to pick and chose your "facts." Christian's in America alone donate, adopt, care for, volunteer, help/on/and/on/and/on more than any amount of liberals world wide do.

To try and make the religious nutters try and take your incredibly stupid position of open boarders (only to those that you feel will vote democrat te hehehe). And realistically only open boarders to a group of people, because if you really had open boarders it would take but a few years to create an impossible depression to get out of in this country.


----------



## Lakhota

Avorysuds said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not religious but low life ignorant trolling bots like you seem to pick and chose your "facts." Christian's in America alone donate, adopt, care for, volunteer, help/on/and/on/and/on more than any amount of liberals world wide do.
> 
> To try and make the religious nutters try and take your incredibly stupid position of open boarders (only to those that you feel will vote democrat te hehehe). And realistically only open boarders to a group of people, because if you really had open boarders it would take but a few years to create an impossible depression to get out of in this country.
Click to expand...


Well, sparky, I think you're missing the point.  Oh, and Bush took us as close to a "depression" as I ever want to see - which is why we're still economically fucked.


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words - you want me to have an open mind while yours is closed.  My Media Matters link contains supporting and verifiable live links.  Try reading my link with an open mind.
> 
> Come on, you can do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media matters link ignores the facts that we can't support all those gumballs in this country. It ignores the facts that were presented in the video and only got into the back ground of one guy who created Numbers USA. which has nothing to do with the facts presented in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, are you really that gullible?  You need to delve deeper into Roy Beck's true agenda.  Oh, and people aren't gumballs.
Click to expand...


The words "one billion" would suffice, his gumballs fell out of his ears it seems.


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry wants $500,000,000.00 NOW. Reimbursement, 2 billion will not be enough to secure the border, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why Texas never goes after illegals, like Arizona?  That's because they do the real work there and make up a huge percentage of the population.  Perry knows that all too well...
Click to expand...


I realize the Democrats do nothing about illegals because they want the votes.
The Republicans do nothing about illegals because they want the cheap labor.
And the Libertarians do nothing about illegals because they think our planet should be one big darwinistic utopia.

They all suck.


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter doesn't care that it's a racist anti-immigration group, that's why he supports them...
> 
> 
> 
> I care about the truth. Argue the facts presented in the video not the character of those who presented those facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's perfectly fine but the point here, which the video presents, is that they, and you, don't want people coming here, and that's not because of "compassion" for others.
> 
> If most of those coming here were white, this would be a far different discussion...
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what color they are American jobs should be reserved for Americans, even colored Americans. And we shouldn't allow no skill or low skilled immigrants into this country until after every American who wants a job has a job.

You sticking color into the argument is a red herring and has nothing to do with how I, or many others, feel about the subject.


----------



## Avorysuds

Lakhota said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not religious but low life ignorant trolling bots like you seem to pick and chose your "facts." Christian's in America alone donate, adopt, care for, volunteer, help/on/and/on/and/on more than any amount of liberals world wide do.
> 
> To try and make the religious nutters try and take your incredibly stupid position of open boarders (only to those that you feel will vote democrat te hehehe). And realistically only open boarders to a group of people, because if you really had open boarders it would take but a few years to create an impossible depression to get out of in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, sparky, I think you're missing the point.  Oh, and Bush took us as close to a "depression" as I ever want to see - which is why we're still economically fucked.
Click to expand...



Bush played his part in where we are now, just like Obama and Dems have made things worse.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry wants $500,000,000.00 NOW. Reimbursement, 2 billion will not be enough to secure the border, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why Texas never goes after illegals, like Arizona?  That's because they do the real work there and make up a huge percentage of the population.  Perry knows that all too well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize the Democrats do nothing about illegals because they want the votes.
> The Republicans do nothing about illegals because they want the cheap labor.
> And the Libertarians do nothing about illegals because they think our planet should be one big darwinistic utopia.
> 
> They all suck.
Click to expand...

I'd ask who you vote for but I'm not sure there's anyone left...


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words - you want me to have an open mind while yours is closed.  My Media Matters link contains supporting and verifiable live links.  Try reading my link with an open mind.
> 
> Come on, you can do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media matters link ignores the facts that we can't support all those gumballs in this country. It ignores the facts that were presented in the video and only got into the back ground of one guy who created Numbers USA. which has nothing to do with the facts presented in the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, are you really that gullible?  You need to delve deeper into Roy Beck's true agenda.  Oh, and people aren't gumballs.
Click to expand...

You are ignoring the fact that we should not allow any immigrant into our country, legal or illegal, until all americans who wish to be employed are employed. Americans for Americans first.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> You sticking color into the argument is a red herring and has nothing to do with how I, or many others, feel about the subject.


Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why Texas never goes after illegals, like Arizona?  That's because they do the real work there and make up a huge percentage of the population.  Perry knows that all too well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize the Democrats do nothing about illegals because they want the votes.
> The Republicans do nothing about illegals because they want the cheap labor.
> And the Libertarians do nothing about illegals because they think our planet should be one big darwinistic utopia.
> 
> They all suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd ask who you vote for but I'm not sure there's anyone left...
Click to expand...

Newt Gingrich would get my vote or someone like him.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize the Democrats do nothing about illegals because they want the votes.
> The Republicans do nothing about illegals because they want the cheap labor.
> And the Libertarians do nothing about illegals because they think our planet should be one big darwinistic utopia.
> 
> They all suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask who you vote for but I'm not sure there's anyone left...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newt Gingrich would get my vote or someone like him.
Click to expand...

Really?

"Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-GA) tore into Mitt Romneys harsh rhetoric about self-deportation during the 2012 presidential campaign, calling on Republicans to abandon their extremist rhetoric and unrealistic policy solutions for the nations broken immigration system.

In a letter sent to supporters on Friday night, Gingrich criticized Romney for deriding proposals offering legal status to undocumented immigrants as amnesty. It is difficult to understand how someone running for President of the United States, a country with more than 50 million Hispanic citizens, could fail to acknowledge that the American people should not take grandmothers who have been here 25 years, have deep family and community ties  and forcibly expel them, Gingrich wrote.

He observed that The 12 million people are here, living and working. Many of them are bound together by the web of human relations  family, friends, neighbors  and the American people will not support mass deportation. As a party, we simply cannot continue with immigration rhetoric that in 2012 became catastrophic  in large part because it was not grounded in reality. 
Gingrich Urges Republicans To Accept 'Reality' In Immigration Reform Debate | ThinkProgress


----------



## BillyP

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sticking color into the argument is a red herring and has nothing to do with how I, or many others, feel about the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.
Click to expand...


Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?


----------



## Slyhunter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask who you vote for but I'm not sure there's anyone left...
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich would get my vote or someone like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> "Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-GA) tore into Mitt Romneys harsh rhetoric about self-deportation during the 2012 presidential campaign, calling on Republicans to abandon their extremist rhetoric and unrealistic policy solutions for the nations broken immigration system.
> 
> In a letter sent to supporters on Friday night, Gingrich criticized Romney for deriding proposals offering legal status to undocumented immigrants as amnesty. It is difficult to understand how someone running for President of the United States, a country with more than 50 million Hispanic citizens, could fail to acknowledge that the American people should not take grandmothers who have been here 25 years, have deep family and community ties  and forcibly expel them, Gingrich wrote.
> 
> He observed that The 12 million people are here, living and working. Many of them are bound together by the web of human relations  family, friends, neighbors  and the American people will not support mass deportation. As a party, we simply cannot continue with immigration rhetoric that in 2012 became catastrophic  in large part because it was not grounded in reality.
> Gingrich Urges Republicans To Accept 'Reality' In Immigration Reform Debate | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


It's unrealistic to think we will deport 12 million illegal aliens.
Seal the border first then discuss what to do with those 12 million illegal aliens. But such discussions should wait until after we insure more won't be added to their numbers.


----------



## Peach

PaintMyHouse said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask who you vote for but I'm not sure there's anyone left...
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich would get my vote or someone like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> "Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-GA) tore into Mitt Romneys harsh rhetoric about self-deportation during the 2012 presidential campaign, calling on Republicans to abandon their extremist rhetoric and unrealistic policy solutions for the nations broken immigration system.
> 
> In a letter sent to supporters on Friday night, Gingrich criticized Romney for deriding proposals offering legal status to undocumented immigrants as amnesty. It is difficult to understand how someone running for President of the United States, a country with more than 50 million Hispanic citizens, could fail to acknowledge that the American people should not take grandmothers who have been here 25 years, have deep family and community ties  and forcibly expel them, Gingrich wrote.
> 
> He observed that The 12 million people are here, living and working. Many of them are bound together by the web of human relations  family, friends, neighbors  and the American people will not support mass deportation. As a party, we simply cannot continue with immigration rhetoric that in 2012 became catastrophic  in large part because it was not grounded in reality.
> Gingrich Urges Republicans To Accept 'Reality' In Immigration Reform Debate | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


Gingrich is brilliant, even when he is an ass.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BillyP said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sticking color into the argument is a red herring and has nothing to do with how I, or many others, feel about the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
Click to expand...

Against illegal immigration?  Well it's illegal now isn't it, and few are calling for it not to be illegal yet the border is open, obviously.  When you leave the Welcome mat out and an Open House sign in the lawn do you then complain when people come in because they aren't your kind?  If you wish to close the border, do so, but for 60 years no administration has.  There are reasons for that, which most here ignore...


----------



## BillyP

PaintMyHouse said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against illegal immigration?  Well it's illegal now isn't it, and few are calling for it not to be illegal yet the border is open, obviously.  When you leave the Welcome mat out and an Open House sign in the lawn do you then complain when people come in because they aren't your kind?  If you wish to close the border, do so, but for 60 years no administration has.  There are reasons for that, which most here ignore...
Click to expand...

It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BillyP said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
> 
> 
> 
> Against illegal immigration?  Well it's illegal now isn't it, and few are calling for it not to be illegal yet the border is open, obviously.  When you leave the Welcome mat out and an Open House sign in the lawn do you then complain when people come in because they aren't your kind?  If you wish to close the border, do so, but for 60 years no administration has.  There are reasons for that, which most here ignore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!
Click to expand...

What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...


----------



## BillyP

PaintMyHouse said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against illegal immigration?  Well it's illegal now isn't it, and few are calling for it not to be illegal yet the border is open, obviously.  When you leave the Welcome mat out and an Open House sign in the lawn do you then complain when people come in because they aren't your kind?  If you wish to close the border, do so, but for 60 years no administration has.  There are reasons for that, which most here ignore...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...
Click to expand...

You just don't say anything because you're a beaner too. Probably illegal yourself.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BillyP said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!
> 
> 
> 
> What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't say anything because you're a beaner too. Probably illegal yourself.
Click to expand...

A shame, I had a bit of hope for you.  Oh well.

And little friend, I'm as white as they get, although it's hard to know exactly what my slave-owning forefathers were up to.  I think that's pretty obvious however...


----------



## Nutz

BillyP said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!
> 
> 
> 
> What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't say anything because you're a beaner too. Probably illegal yourself.
Click to expand...


  [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION]

This is what you teaper friends think of you...this is what they think of your kind...illegal or not. 

When I call you a beaner or a wetback - I do it out of love - teaching you a lesson about who you are associating with.  

When you Teaper friends start spewing beaner or wetback...they are speaking with hate and vitriol.  I assure you, there is NO love in their insults.


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your media matters link ignores the facts that we can't support all those gumballs in this country. It ignores the facts that were presented in the video and only got into the back ground of one guy who created Numbers USA. which has nothing to do with the facts presented in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, are you really that gullible?  You need to delve deeper into Roy Beck's true agenda.  Oh, and people aren't gumballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignoring the fact that we should not allow any immigrant into our country, legal or illegal, until all americans who wish to be employed are employed. Americans for Americans first.
Click to expand...


In a nutshell, Roy Beck is a white teabagger who is desperately trying to prevent white Republican voters from becoming a minority.  That's the main reason he says "take care of them in their own country"...


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, are you really that gullible?  You need to delve deeper into Roy Beck's true agenda.  Oh, and people aren't gumballs.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignoring the fact that we should not allow any immigrant into our country, legal or illegal, until all americans who wish to be employed are employed. Americans for Americans first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, Roy Beck is a white teabagger who is desperately trying to prevent white Republican voters from becoming a minority.  That's the main reason he says "take care of them in their own country"...
Click to expand...


The big complaints about border patrol funding date back to 2002; in fairness, 9/11/01 took precedence over all else, for a time. Obama wants 2 billion, Gov. Perry wants 500 million just for reimbursement. Thousands streaming over one of our borders cannot continue, this will cost many billions.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Peach said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignoring the fact that we should not allow any immigrant into our country, legal or illegal, until all americans who wish to be employed are employed. Americans for Americans first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, Roy Beck is a white teabagger who is desperately trying to prevent white Republican voters from becoming a minority.  That's the main reason he says "take care of them in their own country"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big complaints about border patrol funding date back to 2002; in fairness, 9/11/01 took precedence over all else, for a time. Obama wants 2 billion, Gov. Perry wants 500 million just for reimbursement. Thousands streaming over one of our borders cannot continue, this will cost many billions.
Click to expand...

Many billions is a rounding error in the Federal Budget.  It has 4,000 of them in it.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Where the hell is what?
Where is YOUR compassion? YOU are among those who WANT these kids here.
Why have you not taken these children into YOUR home? I bet your neighbors would be pretty pissed if you opened your front door and three little Mexican kids scrambled out onto your front lawn.
Why have you not written checks? Oh, you're going to tell me "that's the government's job", right?
Cut the bullshit. You are one of these anti Christian Caucasian hating racists. You don't get to ask those questions.


----------



## Vigilante

*Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*

Breibart ^ 


 Breitbart Texas has learned that federal agents plan to arrive in Murrieta on Monday with riot gear to ensure that another busload makes it to the housing facility. Jeremy Oliver, a resident of Temecula, California--a town that neighbors Murrieta--told Breitbart Texas that local police officers warned the protesters that "it's going to get ugly." Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be...


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> *Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*
> 
> Breibart ^
> 
> 
> Breitbart Texas has learned that federal agents plan to arrive in Murrieta on Monday with riot gear to ensure that another busload makes it to the housing facility. Jeremy Oliver, a resident of Temecula, California--a town that neighbors Murrieta--told Breitbart Texas that local police officers warned the protesters that "it's going to get ugly." Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be...



Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...

Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*
> 
> Breibart ^
> 
> 
> Breitbart Texas has learned that federal agents plan to arrive in Murrieta on Monday with riot gear to ensure that another busload makes it to the housing facility. Jeremy Oliver, a resident of Temecula, California--a town that neighbors Murrieta--told Breitbart Texas that local police officers warned the protesters that "it's going to get ugly." Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time. I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
Click to expand...


Yes, the obomanation gov't will do anything to push their agenda of having hundreds of thousands of illegals mixed in with citizens... can't tell an illegal from a legal, and SOOO EASY to get false ID to vote!


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*
> 
> Breibart ^
> 
> 
> Breitbart Texas has learned that federal agents plan to arrive in Murrieta on Monday with riot gear to ensure that another busload makes it to the housing facility. Jeremy Oliver, a resident of Temecula, California--a town that neighbors Murrieta--told Breitbart Texas that local police officers warned the protesters that "it's going to get ugly." Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
Click to expand...

Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.


----------



## Lakhota

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*
> 
> Breibart ^
> 
> 
> Breitbart Texas has learned that federal agents plan to arrive in Murrieta on Monday with riot gear to ensure that another busload makes it to the housing facility. Jeremy Oliver, a resident of Temecula, California--a town that neighbors Murrieta--told Breitbart Texas that local police officers warned the protesters that "it's going to get ugly." Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
Click to expand...


Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Lakhota said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
Click to expand...


Good idea. Someone has to defend our borders.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
Click to expand...

Better real Americans then commies like you and obamashitforbrains.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time. I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
Click to expand...


Tonto, The Squaw must be psychic!

*ITS ABOUT TIME: Militias From CA & TX Are Joining Together To Defend Border*

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014/07/breaking-citizen-militia-units-from-california-texas-are-joining-to-defend-us-border/ ^ 


 According to The Gateway Pundit, the founder of the conservative internet forum, Free Republic, has posted that there are militias forming in order to take matters into their own hands to protect the border. See below Free Republic founder Jim Robinson posted this on the popular conservative internet forum on Friday evening:We have independent units from the Bolinas Border Patrol and the Central Valley Citizens militia joining forces with independent citizens militia units of Texas to defend our southern border in Texas, to protest Obamas lawless open borders policies and to rally support for Governor Perry to officially call out...


----------



## Yarddog

BillyP said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sticking color into the argument is a red herring and has nothing to do with how I, or many others, feel about the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
Click to expand...


Ceasar Chavez was strongly against illegal immigration


----------



## Lakhota

Yarddog said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, which I very much doubt, that is the company you keep and why they are opposed to immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ceasar Chavez was strongly against illegal immigration
Click to expand...


As I recall, Chavez was highly thought of.  He was also born in the U.S.


----------



## Yarddog

Ceasar Chavez complained that illegals were undercutting his efforts to get better wages for his organized farm workers who were here legaly or citizens.  Guess he was a racist


----------



## Yarddog

Lakhota said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that beaners ALL support illegal immigration? I have yet to hear ONE fucking beaner be against illegals? Why? Are you all just so used to being bandits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceasar Chavez was strongly against illegal immigration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall, Chavez was highly thought of.
Click to expand...


Yup he was because he was a fair minded person


----------



## Yarddog

PaintMyHouse said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against illegal immigration?  Well it's illegal now isn't it, and few are calling for it not to be illegal yet the border is open, obviously.  When you leave the Welcome mat out and an Open House sign in the lawn do you then complain when people come in because they aren't your kind?  If you wish to close the border, do so, but for 60 years no administration has.  There are reasons for that, which most here ignore...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been illegal not to come through proper channels. I get that beaners try as hard as possible not to follow laws, it's in your DNA. But if it weren't beaners coming, you'd all be good Americans and be opposed to it, so don't even try the racism card, you're holding the whole fucking deck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...
Click to expand...


I agree with you on this one.  its not their fault entirely.  of course they do make the concious decision so they shouldnt complain if they find things here not to their liking.
Its the fault of out elected officials however


----------



## Lakhota

Democrats want voters.  Republicans want cheap labor.  It ain't rocket science...


----------



## Yarddog

Yep, all the money passes through Washington


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> Democrats want voters.  Republicans want cheap labor.  It ain't rocket science...



Oh, really?

Blog: Nancy Pelosi wants you to pay a $10.10 minimum wage. Herself, not so much.

Nancy Pelosi wants you to pay a $10.10 minimum wage. Herself, not so much.
Jack Kemp
The Washington Times now reports that "Democratic House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi said that recent Wall Street gains mean one sure thing: The minimum wage should be hike to $10.10 per hour."


Well, that sounds generous of Nancy Pelosi.  But some of our readers may recall a 2006 piece at American Thinker which stated:

As Peter Schweizer notes in his best-selling expose of liberal hypocrisy, "Do As I Say (Not As I Do)," part of the fortune of this defender of the working man is a Napa Valley vineyard worth $25 million that she owns with her husband. The vineyard produces expensive grapes for high-end wines. Napa grapes bring up to $4,000 a ton compared with $300 a ton for, say, San Joaquin grapes.

But Pelosi, winner of the 2003 Cesar Chavez award from the United Farm Workers, hires only nonunion workers and sells these grapes to nonunion wineries. ...

*Which makes Pelosi's steadfast opposition to any attempts to enhance border security and stem the flow of illegal immigration into the U.S. all the more interesting since she seems to be among those rich employers who financially benefit from a steady supply of cheap foreign labor. .*..

The Pelosis own a large stake in an exclusive, fifty-room hotel and resort in Napa, California. Auberge du Soleil features a world-class French restaurant, a luxury spa, and beautiful rooms with cottages, all in the ambience of Provence...The hotel resort has more than fifty rooms and boasts more than 250 employees - but it is a strictly nonunion shop. The dishwashers, maid staff, busboys, and bellboys (many of them Hispanic immigrants) might be targeted in membership drives by HERE (note: an AFL-CIO union), but at Auberge they will have to face management alone.

[snip]

... *the Pelosis are also partners in a restaurant chain called Piatti. ... The chain boasts sixteen restaurants in five states and has more than nine hundred employees. ... But work there ... and you can't get a union card. As with Auberge du Soleil, at Piatti the Pelosis' commitment to organized labor ends at the front door.*


There is nothing that liberals are not hypocrites about. 

Remember they are all poor people.


----------



## beagle9

PaintMyHouse said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't defining you, we are suggesting that maybe, just maybe, you should do what your  faith suggests, what Jesus commanded?  How terrible of us.
> 
> And if what you believe is a few extra dollars or a political ploy is going to keep you from doing what your faith demands, then don't call it faith because it isn't.  If you can't stand with a gun to your head and do as faith demands, then you have none, it's just words...
Click to expand...

You mean you are testing, yet who gives you that authority to do such things, let alone understand the outcomes ?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

beagle9 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any Christian let Godless Liberals define who they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't defining you, we are suggesting that maybe, just maybe, you should do what your  faith suggests, what Jesus commanded?  How terrible of us.
> 
> And if what you believe is a few extra dollars or a political ploy is going to keep you from doing what your faith demands, then don't call it faith because it isn't.  If you can't stand with a gun to your head and do as faith demands, then you have none, it's just words...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you are testing, yet who gives you that authority to do such things, let alone understand the outcomes ?
Click to expand...

In this case God is testing, I'm watching and commenting, and you are failing...


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God, it's about time.  I'm sure we can trust Breitbart...
> 
> Feds should have done that to those Bundy assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
Click to expand...

Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!


----------



## Nutz

Nutz said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of it's Illegal do you think I have an issue with?  What part of close the border if you wish do you think I have a problem with?  It's Illegal, and you haven't closed the border so they just walk right in because there are jobs here and the chance for a better life.  Don't ask me to damn them for that.  In the same situation I'd do the very same thing, it makes perfect sense...
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't say anything because you're a beaner too. Probably illegal yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION]
> 
> This is what you teaper friends think of you...this is what they think of your kind...illegal or not.
> 
> When I call you a beaner or a wetback - I do it out of love - teaching you a lesson about who you are associating with.
> 
> When you Teaper friends start spewing beaner or wetback...they are speaking with hate and vitriol.  I assure you, there is NO love in their insults.
Click to expand...


Are you done with your siesta?  Did I ask you a question during your taco time?  I was hoping for a response as to why you align yourself with people that hate you and call you BEANER!


----------



## beagle9

PaintMyHouse said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't defining you, we are suggesting that maybe, just maybe, you should do what your  faith suggests, what Jesus commanded?  How terrible of us.
> 
> And if what you believe is a few extra dollars or a political ploy is going to keep you from doing what your faith demands, then don't call it faith because it isn't.  If you can't stand with a gun to your head and do as faith demands, then you have none, it's just words...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you are testing, yet who gives you that authority to do such things, let alone understand the outcomes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case God is testing, I'm watching and commenting, and you are failing...
Click to expand...

Wow you use God for political reasons ? Why am I not surprised?

What should have happened is these people should have been taken back to their home country as quickly as they came in once processed, and then we should be sending a task force along with them there, in order to find out what is going on in that country of origin.


----------



## Lakhota

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like you would like that. Commie bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!
Click to expand...


I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains.  They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.


----------



## Vigilante

Nutz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't say anything because you're a beaner too. Probably illegal yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Theowl32
> 
> This is what you teaper friends think of you...this is what they think of your kind...illegal or not.
> 
> When I call you a beaner or a wetback - I do it out of love - teaching you a lesson about who you are associating with.
> 
> When you Teaper friends start spewing beaner or wetback...they are speaking with hate and vitriol. I assure you, there is NO love in their insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done with your siesta? Did I ask you a question during your taco time? I was hoping for a response as to why you align yourself with people that hate you and call you BEANER!
Click to expand...


Now Nutz, it's like someone calling a black scumbag a "N" but that doesn't apply to all black people, just that black scumbag! We understand those on the left that TRY to intimidate with your logic, you call one a "N" and you call us all a "N", and are laughed at as being partisan, and yes, RACIST, as I'm sure you now realize!


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains. They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
Click to expand...


Squaw, you are the perfect example of stupidity. Here you have the gov't FORCING unwanted, undesirable, disease prone, illiterate people onto a town that will have to use it's own resources to, at least protect with THEIR POLICE, and not rely on Federal protection. People that even an idiot like you should admit broke our current immigration laws, and has had a POTUS subvert that 2002 act that was meant to curtail HUMAN TRAFFICING, and NOT have a hundred thousand or more INVADERS taking away resources that our own people need!


----------



## Nutz

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Theowl32
> 
> This is what you teaper friends think of you...this is what they think of your kind...illegal or not.
> 
> When I call you a beaner or a wetback - I do it out of love - teaching you a lesson about who you are associating with.
> 
> When you Teaper friends start spewing beaner or wetback...they are speaking with hate and vitriol. I assure you, there is NO love in their insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you done with your siesta? Did I ask you a question during your taco time? I was hoping for a response as to why you align yourself with people that hate you and call you BEANER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Nutz, it's like someone calling a black scumbag a "N" but that doesn't apply to all black people, just that black scumbag! We understand those on the left that TRY to intimidate with your logic, you call one a "N" and you call us all a "N", and are laughed at as being partisan, and yes, RACIST, as I'm sure you now realize!
Click to expand...


See, now you gave owlboy talking points...he would have never been able to think of that himself...being a beaner and all!

  I kill myself.


----------



## Vigilante

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you done with your siesta? Did I ask you a question during your taco time? I was hoping for a response as to why you align yourself with people that hate you and call you BEANER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Nutz, it's like someone calling a black scumbag a "N" but that doesn't apply to all black people, just that black scumbag! We understand those on the left that TRY to intimidate with your logic, you call one a "N" and you call us all a "N", and are laughed at as being partisan, and yes, RACIST, as I'm sure you now realize!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, now you gave owlboy talking points...he would have never been able to think of that himself...being a beaner and all!
> 
> I kill myself.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but as we talked about, Stupidity is why I post to many, and usually you are better than this, but I can understand a little enjoyment out of confusing the opposition. I try to do it all the time, sometimes I actually catch a guppy that simply keeps fighting the line he's bitten into! Subversives are easy!


----------



## guno

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains. They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squaw, you are the perfect example of stupidity. Here you have the gov't FORCING unwanted, undesirable, disease prone, illiterate people onto a town that will have to use it's own resources to, at least protect with THEIR POLICE, and not rely on Federal protection. People that even an idiot like you should admit broke our current immigration laws, and has had a POTUS subvert that 2002 act that was meant to curtail HUMAN TRAFFICING, and NOT have a hundred thousand or more INVADERS taking away resources that our own people need!
Click to expand...


The rightwing loves to demonize people of color

Describing immigrants as "third world invaders," who come to America to destroy our heritage, "colonize" the country and attack our "way of life." This charge is used against Hispanics, Asians and other people of color.

Using terminology that describes immigrants as part of "hordes" that "swarm" over the border. This dehumanizing language has become common.

Portraying immigrants as carriers of diseases like leprosy, tuberculosis, Chagas disease (a potentially fatal parasitic disease), dengue fever, polio, malaria.

Depicting immigrants as criminals, murderers, rapists, terrorists, and a danger to children and families.

Propagating conspiracy theories about an alleged secret "reconquista" plot by Mexican immigrants to create a "greater Mexico" by seizing seven states in the American Southwest that once belonged to Mexico.


----------



## Slyhunter

guno said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains. They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squaw, you are the perfect example of stupidity. Here you have the gov't FORCING unwanted, undesirable, disease prone, illiterate people onto a town that will have to use it's own resources to, at least protect with THEIR POLICE, and not rely on Federal protection. People that even an idiot like you should admit broke our current immigration laws, and has had a POTUS subvert that 2002 act that was meant to curtail HUMAN TRAFFICING, and NOT have a hundred thousand or more INVADERS taking away resources that our own people need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rightwing loves to demonize people of color
> 
> Describing immigrants as "third world invaders," who come to America to destroy our heritage, "colonize" the country and attack our "way of life." This charge is used against Hispanics, Asians and other people of color.
> 
> Using terminology that describes immigrants as part of "hordes" that "swarm" over the border. This dehumanizing language has become common.
> 
> Portraying immigrants as carriers of diseases like leprosy, tuberculosis, Chagas disease (a potentially fatal parasitic disease), dengue fever, polio, malaria.
> 
> Depicting immigrants as criminals, murderers, rapists, terrorists, and a danger to children and families.
> 
> Propagating conspiracy theories about an alleged secret "reconquista" plot by Mexican immigrants to create a "greater Mexico" by seizing seven states in the American Southwest that once belonged to Mexico.
Click to expand...

The truth is the truth.


> Already, drug-resistant tuberculosis is spreading in Texas, with several counties having twice the state average number of cases. Dengue Fever, a viral illness spread by mosquitoes which causes marked bone and muscle pain and fatigue and affects over 100 million people per year, is now spreading from the illegal immigrants into Texas and Arizona as infected mosquitoes begin to breed in the areas by the camps. A vaccine for Dengue is in the works but is not yet available. If this worldwide killer ever gets a mosquito-hold here, it will be a public health disaster.
> 
> Measles and chicken pox are also emerging among the unvaccinated immigrants, putting those who are unvaccinated in surrounding areas at risk, since these viruses are highly contagious.
> 
> On top of all these other diseases, now swine flu (H1N1) has appeared. According to HHS, an immigrant child at Joint Base San Antonio-Lackland has been diagnosed and hospitalized. This flu, which was pandemic in 2009 and has been especially problematic for children and pregnant women, can also spread fairly quickly in such close quarters. It won't cause another pandemic, but it can still make a lot of people sick. Federal authorities are flying in 2,000 batches of the vaccine for immediate use, but this may not be soon enough to prevent the spread of the disease.


Immigration crisis: US experiencing major public health crisis, too | Fox News



> Criminal street gangsmostly comprised of illegal immigrantsare responsible for the majority of violent crimes in the United States and are the primary distributors of most illicit drugs.
> 
> up to 80% of crime in the U.S. is committed by gangs and that gang membership in this country has grown to 1 million, an increase of 200,000 in the last few years.
> 
> Additionally, gangs are the primary retail-level distributors of most illicit drugs in the U.S. and several are sophisticated enough to compete with major Mexican drug-trafficking cartels. Most of the countrys state and local enforcement agencies have reported gang activity in their jurisdiction and the problem will only get worse, according to the FBI.
> 
> In fact, a high-ranking FBI director said gangs have followed the migration paths of illegal alien laborers to avoid big-city police departments that have cracked down on their activities. An example is the notoriously violent Salvadoran gang known as Mara Salvatrucha or MS-13, which has spread throughout the U.S.to at least 42 statesand continues expanding.
> 
> In 2008 alone MS-13 members, all illegal immigrants with previous criminal records, committed atrocious crimes that received ample media coverage. In San Francisco an MS-13 gang banger murdered a father and son with an assault weapon because their car blocked his from making a turn. In Los Angeles an MS-13 member just released from prison murdered a high school football star as the teen jock walked home from the mall. In Maryland a 14-year-old honors high school student was shot to death on a crowded public bus by a Salvadoran illegal alien who proudly revealed he belonged to the MS-13.


Illegal Immigrant Gangs Commit Most U.S. Crime | Judicial Watch


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains. They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squaw, you are the perfect example of stupidity. Here you have the gov't FORCING unwanted, undesirable, disease prone, illiterate people onto a town that will have to use it's own resources to, at least protect with THEIR POLICE, and not rely on Federal protection. People that even an idiot like you should admit broke our current immigration laws, and has had a POTUS subvert that 2002 act that was meant to curtail HUMAN TRAFFICING, and NOT have a hundred thousand or more INVADERS taking away resources that our own people need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rightwing loves to demonize people of color
> 
> Describing immigrants as "third world invaders," who come to America to destroy our heritage, "colonize" the country and attack our "way of life." This charge is used against Hispanics, Asians and other people of color.
> 
> Using terminology that describes immigrants as part of "hordes" that "swarm" over the border. This dehumanizing language has become common.
> 
> Portraying immigrants as carriers of diseases like leprosy, tuberculosis, Chagas disease (a potentially fatal parasitic disease), dengue fever, polio, malaria.
> 
> Depicting immigrants as criminals, murderers, rapists, terrorists, and a danger to children and families.
> 
> Propagating conspiracy theories about an alleged secret "reconquista" plot by Mexican immigrants to create a "greater Mexico" by seizing seven states in the American Southwest that once belonged to Mexico.
Click to expand...


They are *ILLEGAL!!!!!*

 Look it up in a dictionary, shit for a name, and understand it!

 What, we are now supposed to give back land won in war, and bought outright? ....How about the Mexican's getting the fuck out of Mexico and giving it back to that jackass, Lakota's people...after all it was SEIZED, STOLEN, and those people were murdered in cold blood over it!

 Fucking shit for brains with another 10 Watt response!


----------



## Katzndogz

The obama regime opening fire on American citizens to protect foreign invaders is something America needs to see.  The world needs to see it.  An event like that would change the country forever.


----------



## Misty

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Liberals treat Christian like crap. And I guarantee, Christians are stepping up to help. Doing more than you will ever do.


----------



## Vigilante

Katzndogz said:


> The obama regime opening fire on American citizens to protect foreign invaders is something America needs to see. The world needs to see it. An event like that would change the country forever.



They ALMOST did it to Bundy, and from current news clips, plan on doing it again, and soon. A death here over invaders being given so much preference over citizens, just might be that spark we have been waiting on.


----------



## Misty

"Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave

Local non profits which work with children are scrambling to meet the needs of the thousands of Central American kids, teenagers, and families which have begun pouring into south Texas is recent weeks, 1200 WOAI news reports."

Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obama regime opening fire on American citizens to protect foreign invaders is something America needs to see. The world needs to see it. An event like that would change the country forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ALMOST did it to Bundy, and from current news clips, plan on doing it again, and soon. A death here over invaders being given so much preference over citizens, just might be that *spark* we have been waiting on.
Click to expand...


Exactly!!!!!  You homegrown psychos are salivating for a spark.  Well, sooner or later you'll get it, and the outcome will not be pretty.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Misty said:


> "Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> Local non profits which work with children are scrambling to meet the needs of the thousands of Central American kids, teenagers, and families which have begun pouring into south Texas is recent weeks, 1200 WOAI news reports."
> 
> Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave


As they should be, according to their Lord...


----------



## Katzndogz

Vigilante said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obama regime opening fire on American citizens to protect foreign invaders is something America needs to see. The world needs to see it. An event like that would change the country forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ALMOST did it to Bundy, and from current news clips, plan on doing it again, and soon. A death here over invaders being given so much preference over citizens, just might be that spark we have been waiting on.
Click to expand...


It's the spark many have been waiting for.   The federal government firing on Americans rather than protecting the border is a sight that would rocket around the world.   How many Americans would hold loyalty to a regime that did that?   If the government will not protect us, why should we protect it?   Many eyes are watching.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bundy teabagger terrorists will rush to Murrieta with their assault rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains.  They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
Click to expand...

It's what you want isn't it ? I can almost see it dripping from your mouth in your blood lust there of, but you hide your own hand within your thoughts, because you aren't sure again of the long term outcomes to be found within your proposed bloody civil war in which you all might want between the feds and your enemies here.


----------



## beagle9

PaintMyHouse said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> Local non profits which work with children are scrambling to meet the needs of the thousands of Central American kids, teenagers, and families which have begun pouring into south Texas is recent weeks, 1200 WOAI news reports."
> 
> Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> 
> 
> As they should be, according to their Lord...
Click to expand...

And your going to be where while this is going on ? Maybe watching to make sure the Christians carry your water bucket for you ?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

beagle9 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> Local non profits which work with children are scrambling to meet the needs of the thousands of Central American kids, teenagers, and families which have begun pouring into south Texas is recent weeks, 1200 WOAI news reports."
> 
> Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> 
> 
> As they should be, according to their Lord...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your going to be where while this is going on ? Maybe watching to make sure the Christians carry your water bucket for you ?
Click to expand...


Nah, more like The Joooos... He's a card carrying, iron cross wearing certified Jew hater.


----------



## Lakhota

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it really surprise you really ? Why call Americans terrorist ? It seems you folks can label anyone what you want to, but woe unto anyone having loose lips to label any of your ilk. Hypocrites from hades is what people for whom do this labeling then hide their hand is, but funny how these culprits who accuse another don't think so. WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains.  They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what you want isn't it ? I can almost see it dripping from your mouth in your blood lust there of, but you hide your own hand within your thoughts, because you aren't sure again of the long term outcomes to be found within your proposed bloody civil war in which you all might want between the feds and your enemies here.
Click to expand...


This is what the 2009 DHS report on the threat from homegrown rightwing extremists warned us about.

Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment


----------



## PaintMyHouse

beagle9 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> Local non profits which work with children are scrambling to meet the needs of the thousands of Central American kids, teenagers, and families which have begun pouring into south Texas is recent weeks, 1200 WOAI news reports."
> 
> Local Christian Groups Scrambling to Help Illegal Immigrant Wave
> 
> 
> 
> As they should be, according to their Lord...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your going to be where while this is going on ? Maybe watching to make sure the Christians carry your water bucket for you ?
Click to expand...


I'm going to be where I always am, standing on the cliffs looking out over the valleys below at the ongoing disaster known as human life...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lakhota said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that some, maybe many, of the homegrown Bundy-lovin' instigators are on their way to Murrieta with their assault rifles and Homer Simpson brains.  They should be very careful, because I doubt the feds will tolerate their psycho shit this time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what you want isn't it ? I can almost see it dripping from your mouth in your blood lust there of, but you hide your own hand within your thoughts, because you aren't sure again of the long term outcomes to be found within your proposed bloody civil war in which you all might want between the feds and your enemies here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what the 1990 DHS report on the threat from homegrown rightwing extremists warned us about.
> 
> Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment
Click to expand...



Bible Thumping gun loving Americans = Extremist
Bill Ayers, Domestic terrorist who blew up Federal Buildings = True American

The insanity of a Leftist is illustrated above^^


----------



## PaintMyHouse

LadyGunSlinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> As they should be, according to their Lord...
> 
> 
> 
> And your going to be where while this is going on ? Maybe watching to make sure the Christians carry your water bucket for you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, more like The Joooos... He's a card carrying, iron cross wearing certified Jew hater.
Click to expand...


Zionists, not Jews little lady, and Zionists come from many faiths, but two primarily...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what you want isn't it ? I can almost see it dripping from your mouth in your blood lust there of, but you hide your own hand within your thoughts, because you aren't sure again of the long term outcomes to be found within your proposed bloody civil war in which you all might want between the feds and your enemies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the 1990 DHS report on the threat from homegrown rightwing extremists warned us about.
> 
> Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bible Thumping gun loving Americans = Extremist
> Bill Ayers, Domestic terrorist who blew up Federal Buildings = True American
> 
> The insanity of a Leftist is illustrated above^^
Click to expand...

All people who blow up buildings are extremists.  Some have better reasons than others.


----------



## Nutz

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Nutz, it's like someone calling a black scumbag a "N" but that doesn't apply to all black people, just that black scumbag! We understand those on the left that TRY to intimidate with your logic, you call one a "N" and you call us all a "N", and are laughed at as being partisan, and yes, RACIST, as I'm sure you now realize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now you gave owlboy talking points...he would have never been able to think of that himself...being a beaner and all!
> 
> I kill myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but as we talked about, Stupidity is why I post to many, and usually you are better than this, but I can understand a little enjoyment out of confusing the opposition. I try to do it all the time, sometimes I actually catch a guppy that simply keeps fighting the line he's bitten into! Subversives are easy!
Click to expand...


Notice, he still hasn't responded.  I guess he is helping his kind to illegally cross the border and can't spare a minute to answer any questions.


----------



## Lakhota

Jeh Johnson: U.S. Border Not Open To Illegal Entry, But 'We Have To Do Right By The Children'

I totally agree.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Remember how the Mayans felt when the Conquistadors came along? The diseases did most of the work for them. Now, that we have disease ridden children crossing the border, just imagine how we Americans feel about catching a disease? 

Sometimes I think liberals are too concerned for the welfare of illegal immigrants than they are of their own countrymen. That is sad.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lakhota said:


> Jeh Johnson: U.S. Border Not Open To Illegal Entry, But 'We Have To Do Right By The Children'
> 
> I totally agree.



Oh please.. you don't even fucking know what your opinion is until you've read it on the Daily KOS website.. I've heard you talk about , "Da racist white man" for not allowing immigration.. Now that your boy king slung himself in to a pile of skunk shit and is trying to wade out of it, you Zombies are starting to sing a different tune.. that and you see Americans are PISSED.


----------



## Lakhota

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeh Johnson: U.S. Border Not Open To Illegal Entry, But 'We Have To Do Right By The Children'
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.. you don't even fucking know what your opinion is until you've read it on the Daily KOS website.. I've heard you talk about , "Da racist white man" for not allowing immigration.. Now that your boy king slung himself in to a pile of skunk shit and is trying to wade out of it, you Zombies are starting to sing a different tune.. that and you see Americans are PISSED.
Click to expand...


Holy shit, do you kiss people with that mouth?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeh Johnson: U.S. Border Not Open To Illegal Entry, But 'We Have To Do Right By The Children'
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.. you don't even fucking know what your opinion is until you've read it on the Daily KOS website.. I've heard you talk about , "Da racist white man" for not allowing immigration.. Now that your boy king slung himself in to a pile of skunk shit and is trying to wade out of it, you Zombies are starting to sing a different tune.. that and you see Americans are PISSED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, do you kiss people with that mouth?
Click to expand...


Do you engage in complex thought with that void in your skull?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lakhota said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeh Johnson: U.S. Border Not Open To Illegal Entry, But 'We Have To Do Right By The Children'
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.. you don't even fucking know what your opinion is until you've read it on the Daily KOS website.. I've heard you talk about , "Da racist white man" for not allowing immigration.. Now that your boy king slung himself in to a pile of skunk shit and is trying to wade out of it, you Zombies are starting to sing a different tune.. that and you see Americans are PISSED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, do you kiss people with that mouth?
Click to expand...


The Idiot replies with , "Holy shit" and then goes on to ask if I kiss people with my mouth.. IRONY ALERT


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obama regime opening fire on American citizens to protect foreign invaders is something America needs to see. The world needs to see it. An event like that would change the country forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ALMOST did it to Bundy, and from current news clips, plan on doing it again, and soon. A death here over invaders being given so much preference over citizens, just might be that *spark* we have been waiting on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!!! You homegrown psychos are salivating for a spark. Well, sooner or later you'll get it, and the outcome will not be pretty.
Click to expand...


Better stay on the reservation....you won't like it out there once it happens! People might look for subversives!


----------



## Katzndogz

From the photo of the MEN on that bus, they don't look like a there's a child among them.  

This is showing every sign of growing beyond Murietta with demands to limit ALL foreign worker visas and impeach the bastard presidunce.  
Backlash stirs in US against foreign worker visas

WASHINGTON: Some on right push to impeach Obama | White House | McClatchy DC

If the feds use force, this might be enough to just fracture the regime and the whole democrat party with it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ALMOST did it to Bundy, and from current news clips, plan on doing it again, and soon. A death here over invaders being given so much preference over citizens, just might be that *spark* we have been waiting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!!! You homegrown psychos are salivating for a spark. Well, sooner or later you'll get it, and the outcome will not be pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better stay on the reservation....you won't like it out there once it happens! People might look for subversives!
Click to expand...



Shitting Bull's a fucking drunk.. He won't listen to that.. That fucking idiot will be the first to get his ass sent back to MEH HI CO lmao


----------



## Vigilante

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!!! You homegrown psychos are salivating for a spark. Well, sooner or later you'll get it, and the outcome will not be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stay on the reservation....you won't like it out there once it happens! People might look for subversives!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shitting Bull's a fucking drunk.. He won't listen to that.. That fucking idiot will be the first to get his ass sent back to MEH HI CO lmao
Click to expand...


I was thinking more in the ways of permanent residence here, but unable to move for eternity!


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better stay on the reservation....you won't like it out there once it happens! People might look for subversives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitting Bull's a fucking drunk.. He won't listen to that.. That fucking idiot will be the first to get his ass sent back to MEH HI CO lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking more in the ways of permanent residence here, but unable to move for eternity!
Click to expand...


You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity.  No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.


----------



## Ernie S.

Care4all said:


> * Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
> 
> 25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. Teacher, he asked, what must I do to inherit eternal life?
> 26 What is written in the Law? he replied. How do you read it?
> 27 He  answered, Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all  your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind[a]; and, Love your neighbor as yourself.[b]
> 28 You have answered correctly, Jesus replied. Do this and you will live.
> 29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, And who is my neighbor?
> 30 In reply Jesus said: A  man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by  robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away,  leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He  went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he  put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of  him. 35 The next day he took out two denarii[c]  and gave them to the innkeeper. Look after him, he said, and when I  return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.
> 36 Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?
> *37 The expert in the law replied, The one who had mercy on him.*
> *Jesus told him, Go and do likewise.*



A local woman (mother of 2) was in an abusive relationship and needed a place to stay where she could gather enough money from her waitress pay to get into her own place. She needed a spot where it was unlikely she would be found, due to threats if she should leave. I opened my home to her 2 months ago. She'll likely be here another month or 2. She is the 4th such "project" I've undertaken in the last 4 years. Don't you dare talk to me about being a "good Samaritan" until you personally have provided room and board to someone for 40 of the last 54 months.

Demanding taxpayers foot the bill for your "largess" is not charity. I do all I can do without getting the government involved. Your turn.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Probably better than what you kids.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
> 
> 25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. Teacher, he asked, what must I do to inherit eternal life?
> 26 What is written in the Law? he replied. How do you read it?
> 27 He  answered, Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all  your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind[a]; and, Love your neighbor as yourself.[b]
> 28 You have answered correctly, Jesus replied. Do this and you will live.
> 29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, And who is my neighbor?
> 30 In reply Jesus said: A  man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by  robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away,  leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He  went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he  put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of  him. 35 The next day he took out two denarii[c]  and gave them to the innkeeper. Look after him, he said, and when I  return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.
> 36 Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?
> *37 The expert in the law replied, The one who had mercy on him.*
> *Jesus told him, Go and do likewise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman (mother of 2) was in an abusive relationship and needed a place to stay where she could gather enough money from her waitress pay to get into her own place. She needed a spot where it was unlikely she would be found, due to threats if she should leave. I opened my home to her 2 months ago. She'll likely be here another month or 2. She is the 4th such "project" I've undertaken in the last 4 years. Don't you dare talk to me about being a "good Samaritan" until you personally have provided room and board to someone for 40 of the last 54 months.
> 
> Demanding taxpayers foot the bill for your "largess" is not charity. I do all I can do without getting the government involved. Your turn.
Click to expand...


Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shitting Bull's a fucking drunk.. He won't listen to that.. That fucking idiot will be the first to get his ass sent back to MEH HI CO lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more in the ways of permanent residence here, but unable to move for eternity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
Click to expand...


 We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!


----------



## Ibentoken

TemplarKormac said:


> Remember how the Mayans felt when the Conquistadors came along? The diseases did most of the work for them. Now, that we have disease ridden children crossing the border, just imagine how we Americans feel about catching a disease?
> 
> Sometimes I think liberals are too concerned for the welfare of illegal immigrants than they are of their own countrymen. That is sad.



The only thing a leftist cares about is the political agenda.  Every person is a pawn.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more in the ways of permanent residence here, but unable to move for eternity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
Click to expand...


The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
Click to expand...

They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
Click to expand...

Stole it? Bullshit!


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
Click to expand...


Just proving, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that you don't give a fuck about the children, as anyone can plainly see those little Somalian babies are NOWHERE in as good a shape as those WELL DRESSED and FED Central American children....you care ONLY about the fucking agenda to get votes for the subversive party!.... YOU are a fucking HYPOCRITE of the first degree!....Tonto the Squaw, has been OUTED!


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
Click to expand...


So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?
Click to expand...

They have stolen nothing.  And what you believe belongs to you, if you have faith, doesn't...


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons are so full of hate and stupidity. No wonder you hate immigrant children who have fled a life of hunger, poverty, and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
Click to expand...

Moving the goal post eh ? First he uses Christianity, now it's land grabs and etc. when the scope is broadened.  LOL.


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have the proverbial CROSS TO BEAR, that's their's! ...How about all the black children in Somalia starving, shall we invite them?.... Hillary is down for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?
Click to expand...


HELL YES!!!!!   IMMEDIATELY!!!!!  Here's the map to follow:






The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright


----------



## beagle9

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
> 
> 
> 
> They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have stolen nothing.  And what you believe belongs to you, if you have faith, doesn't...
Click to expand...

They haven't stolen yet, but it's coming as there isn't enough jobs here now for our young and bright eyed or was that also a political lie?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

beagle9 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?
> 
> 
> 
> They have stolen nothing.  And what you believe belongs to you, if you have faith, doesn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't stolen yet, but it's coming as there isn't enough jobs here now for our young and bright eyed or was that also a political lie?
Click to expand...


I do hope that one of them becomes an English teacher, so they can assist you...


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!   IMMEDIATELY!!!!!  Here's the map to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


I have an idea you might like.  How about all the people in that area vote on it.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!   IMMEDIATELY!!!!!  Here's the map to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...

You must be crazy, because if you think that we killed Americans during the civil war for wanting to break away otherwise for nothing, then you sure would get a fight if thinking about taking states in the south west.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. didn't steal Somalia like it stole the American southwest from Hispanics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!!!! IMMEDIATELY!!!!! Here's the map to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


Hey Tonto...recognize this






 or this?






 Perhaps when the HISPANICS arrived?






 Are you, or are you NOT an Indian? You have any FEELINGS towards your people being killed BY HISPANICS for Mexico, and beyond?


----------



## Ernie S.

Care4all said:


> can we help fix what is going on down there in South America to make it where they are not afraid to live there?  Is it money that is needed to get their economy going?  Is it drug Lords scaring the pajesus out of them?  Is it a crappy defunct government?  Can they learn to benefit from their own land, through farming or coffee beans or something?
> 
> *Sadly, I don't even know what the problem is, in their homeland.*...too busy fighting over whether these people should be fed or not.....or who is handing out lollipops....sad indeed.



You really don't need to understand what their problem is. You've only got to stop them from bringing it here.

It is THEIR problem. *Paying* for their problem is not our problem.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you would rather have the Southwest turned over to Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!!!! IMMEDIATELY!!!!! Here's the map to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Tonto...recognize this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps when the HISPANICS arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you NOT an Indian? You have any FEELINGS towards your people being killed BY HISPANICS for Mexico, and beyond?
Click to expand...


Yep, I know the history.


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
> 
> 
> 
> They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have stolen nothing.  And what you believe belongs to you, if you have faith, doesn't...
Click to expand...


They are stealing from all of us. They are stealing the fruits of our labor in the form of taxes to pay for health care, education, police and fire protection.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
> 
> 25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. Teacher, he asked, what must I do to inherit eternal life?
> 26 What is written in the Law? he replied. How do you read it?
> 27 He  answered, Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all  your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind[a]; and, Love your neighbor as yourself.[b]
> 28 You have answered correctly, Jesus replied. Do this and you will live.
> 29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, And who is my neighbor?
> 30 In reply Jesus said: A  man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by  robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away,  leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He  went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he  put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of  him. 35 The next day he took out two denarii[c]  and gave them to the innkeeper. Look after him, he said, and when I  return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.
> 36 Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?
> *37 The expert in the law replied, The one who had mercy on him.*
> *Jesus told him, Go and do likewise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman (mother of 2) was in an abusive relationship and needed a place to stay where she could gather enough money from her waitress pay to get into her own place. She needed a spot where it was unlikely she would be found, due to threats if she should leave. I opened my home to her 2 months ago. She'll likely be here another month or 2. She is the 4th such "project" I've undertaken in the last 4 years. Don't you dare talk to me about being a "good Samaritan" until you personally have provided room and board to someone for 40 of the last 54 months.
> 
> Demanding taxpayers foot the bill for your "largess" is not charity. I do all I can do without getting the government involved. Your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
Click to expand...

Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have entered our collective "home" in the dead of the night. Do you feed and house burglars?
> 
> 
> 
> They have stolen nothing.  And what you believe belongs to you, if you have faith, doesn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are stealing from all of us. They are stealing the fruits of our labor in the form of taxes to pay for health care, education, police and fire protection.
Click to expand...


Are you storing up treasures here, or in Heaven?


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!!!! IMMEDIATELY!!!!! Here's the map to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tonto...recognize this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps when the HISPANICS arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you NOT an Indian? You have any FEELINGS towards your people being killed BY HISPANICS for Mexico, and beyond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I know the history.
Click to expand...


Ah, NO...he was an explorer and DID NOT STAY HERE!


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman (mother of 2) was in an abusive relationship and needed a place to stay where she could gather enough money from her waitress pay to get into her own place. She needed a spot where it was unlikely she would be found, due to threats if she should leave. I opened my home to her 2 months ago. She'll likely be here another month or 2. She is the 4th such "project" I've undertaken in the last 4 years. Don't you dare talk to me about being a "good Samaritan" until you personally have provided room and board to someone for 40 of the last 54 months.
> 
> Demanding taxpayers foot the bill for your "largess" is not charity. I do all I can do without getting the government involved. Your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
Click to expand...


Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have. It's time to give some back.
Click to expand...


The Red Man, a RACIST, WHITE HATER....


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
Click to expand...


How about all the people in your shaded area vote on whether to stay Americans or become Mexican.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tonto...recognize this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps when the HISPANICS arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, or are you NOT an Indian? You have any FEELINGS towards your people being killed BY HISPANICS for Mexico, and beyond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I know the history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, NO...he was an explorer and DID NOT STAY HERE!
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't know jack shit about Columbus the butcher.

Native American Genocide


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I know the history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, NO...he was an explorer and DID NOT STAY HERE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know jack shit about Columbus the butcher.
> 
> Native American Genocide
Click to expand...


So were the Hispanics, BUT UNLIKE COLUMBUS, THEY STAYED.... Is this that hard for you, or are you just in a mindset to have the last post?


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, NO...he was an explorer and DID NOT STAY HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know jack shit about Columbus the butcher.
> 
> Native American Genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were the Hispanics, BUT UNLIKE COLUMBUS, THEY STAYED.... Is this that hard for you, or are you just in a mindset to have the last post?
Click to expand...


Columbus made four voyages to the New World.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know jack shit about Columbus the butcher.
> 
> Native American Genocide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were the Hispanics, BUT UNLIKE COLUMBUS, THEY STAYED.... Is this that hard for you, or are you just in a mindset to have the last post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Columbus made four voyages to the New World.
Click to expand...


On which one did he decide to STAY HERE????


----------



## Care4all

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were the Hispanics, BUT UNLIKE COLUMBUS, THEY STAYED.... Is this that hard for you, or are you just in a mindset to have the last post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus made four voyages to the New World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On which one did he decide to STAY HERE????
Click to expand...


His 5th voyage, 
Before he died he requested that his body be returned to the New World so he could be buried in his beloved Hispaniola and he has stayed ever since!!


----------



## Care4all

Ernie S. said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
> 
> 25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. Teacher, he asked, what must I do to inherit eternal life?
> 26 What is written in the Law? he replied. How do you read it?
> 27 He  answered, Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all  your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind[a]; and, Love your neighbor as yourself.[b]
> 28 You have answered correctly, Jesus replied. Do this and you will live.
> 29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, And who is my neighbor?
> 30 In reply Jesus said: A  man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by  robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away,  leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He  went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he  put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of  him. 35 The next day he took out two denarii[c]  and gave them to the innkeeper. Look after him, he said, and when I  return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.
> 36 Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?
> *37 The expert in the law replied, The one who had mercy on him.*
> *Jesus told him, Go and do likewise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman (mother of 2) was in an abusive relationship and needed a place to stay where she could gather enough money from her waitress pay to get into her own place. She needed a spot where it was unlikely she would be found, due to threats if she should leave. I opened my home to her 2 months ago. She'll likely be here another month or 2. She is the 4th such "project" I've undertaken in the last 4 years. Don't you dare talk to me about being a "good Samaritan" until you personally have provided room and board to someone for 40 of the last 54 months.
> 
> Demanding taxpayers foot the bill for your "largess" is not charity. I do all I can do without getting the government involved. Your turn.
Click to expand...


Ernie, what you have done to help this woman is a good thing,  and in no way was I posting what Christ said in the good samaratan parable and directing it solely towards you or towards you at all.

And if you are a Christian, which i have no idea whether you are a follower of Christ or not, but those on this board that are Christians should not in any way be offended by posting the very Christ's words of the man and God that they say they follow  That would be spitting in Christ's face, no?

So far, I haven'tseen any Christian on this site that is peturbed with this op's contention act like a Christian....or do anything, anything at all, that resembles what Christ has taught on this topic....

I can understand where fellow Christians are upset about this situation, our gvt is broke, we've already got millions of illegals here already, there are poor in this country that are Americans that could use more financial aid or have fallen through the cracks altogether, we have millions of Americans without jobs, you name it, the excuse is there, and valid excuses, all of them.....

However, helping these refuges IS the Christlike thing to do...what would Jesus do?  What would he expect his deciples to do?  To help them.

And I am not saying the only answer is to take these refugees in and make them citizens.  Congress and the president and our south american diplomats and the gvtsinvolved need to work something out....

Our religious institutions need to give aid, the American people need to reach deep and help these people out....Clinton, Bush1 need to form a new charity, whatever it takes to help these people, Gates and Buffet And Hiltons and Soros and Koch's and Oprah's of America can help fund this instead of our gvt, but it is up to them to pony up and up to us to do the same...

the only solution to this mass refugee problem is for everyone to work TOGETHER, not make it partisan...


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
Click to expand...


I may look white but my ancestors were Iroquois.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may look white but my ancestors were Iroquois.
Click to expand...

Yikes.  Talk about people with a bad immigration policy.  Look at who they in...


----------



## beagle9

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have. It's time to give some back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Red Man, a RACIST, WHITE HATER....
Click to expand...

Obama told him or taught him to be that way.


----------



## Claudette

Meister said:


> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?



Damned right. 

I could care less about a bunch of illegal children. They aren't the responsibility of anyone in the US. 

As for our borders? Don't hold your breath. All those clowns in DC are angling for the Hispanic vote and could give shit one about how much these illegals cost the taxpayers of America. 

The fence should have been built decades ago and any illegals caught should be on a three month work program here in the States.  Work their asses off and then  ship their asses home and shoot em if they try to cross again. 

Shoot a few and the rest will get the picture.


----------



## BillyP

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Pee-Wee, why don't you sell that gay looking bike and you can even be a gooder samaritan.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
Click to expand...


Actually, Indians sold a lot of their land, like Manhattan, it was bought for some shiny trinkets.


----------



## Sallow

BillyP said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you share your tipi with these "refugees? I'm doing my part. All you're doing is insisting I do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Indians sold a lot of their land, like Manhattan, it was bought for some shiny trinkets.
Click to expand...


That was only true in the European version of events.

Indian "ownership" of land has far different implications.

For the most part, Indians didn't believe they "owned" the land. They believed they were a part of it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Central America and Mexico are more catholic than the USA where is their compassion?


----------



## Theowl32

50 pages of liberals telling us they will do nothing for the illegals themselves while they accuse Christians of not doing anything for the illegals while Christians actually feed and clothe the illegals. 

They are also stupid enough to not acknowledge they are used as pawns by the democrats in this election year in order to push the long tired narrative that republicans hate poor children that are not white. 

This illegal action by the administration (endless illegal actions) done in order to edify the hispanic vote for November and it is that obvious. Of course the msm media falls right in line and reports the republicans are all mean, while no one on the left even attempts to let us which country in the world would allow this. None. Not one. 

All of that does not matter. Anyone trying to link the Obama appointee Cecilia Munoz as head of the Domestic Policy Department who just so happened to be the senior vice president of the radical group  National Council of La Raza? Rather crucial, is it not?

50 pages of seeing why we are so hopeless. Piece of shit, American hating assholes like paintmyhouse and the rest of them. It is becoming totally intolerable to see what these left wing schmucks are doing to this country with their perpetual false accusations as they cheer at our destruction.


----------



## BillyP

23ft6 7gy8hu9io[  `657t8y90-p[=-67890-\\]
[poiuytrewq


----------



## Theowl32

Sallow said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have stolen everything they have.  It's time to give some back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Indians sold a lot of their land, like Manhattan, it was bought for some shiny trinkets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was only true in the European version of events.
> 
> Indian "ownership" of land has far different implications.
> 
> For the most part, Indians didn't believe they "owned" the land. They believed they were a part of it.
Click to expand...


You survival of the fittest atheists certainly have selective observations. 

While you are giving your land to one of these natives, why don't you contemplate how natives never had a word for wheel. 

I will let that marinate and I will now see how you really do not believe in the survival of the fittest in the human species. 

However, it does exist in every other one.

------------------

Anyone ever notice that liberals do nothing for anyone? They claim they love the poor illegals, but they would never give up one of their little rooms. They do not even lift a finger. Then you have these assholes that feign outrage over the word REDSKINS and claim how they much they hate the land was taken from the native, however you would  never see these liberals give up their land to a native. Ever notice that?


Other than the systematic destruction of America, what do liberals stand for? Name it. I will show how they are hypocrites about everything.


----------



## BillyP

So we're expected to believe that little 5 year old beaners walked BY THEMSELVES all the way from Central America? And their parents aren't just waiting inside Mehico to come up once their kids are accepted as landed illegals? Ok, ya sure.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Votto said:


> Once again conservatives are shown for who they are.
> 
> They are ruthless and heartless and greedy.
> 
> As a result, I submit that the US government start sending the billions/trillions to the poor in Mexico.  That way those poor people can be spared the dangerous journey across the border.



Are you going to volunteer to head down there and help out ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

PaintMyHouse said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT designed to protect thousands of invaders who came here to destroy what little the liberals have allowed us to have.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not invaders, they are seeking shelter and a better life.
Click to expand...


How many have provided shelter for so far ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lakhota said:


> Democrats want voters.  Republicans want cheap labor.  It ain't rocket science...



The difference is mom and pop Republicans are against illegal immigration, it's the Republican business owners that want the slave labor.

Dims and libs like you, on the other hand have no problem with illegals sneaking into our country.


----------



## gipper

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats want voters.  Republicans want cheap labor.  It ain't rocket science...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is mom and pop Republicans are against illegal immigration, it's the Republican business owners that want the slave labor.
> 
> Dims and libs like you, on the other hand have no problem with illegals sneaking into our country.
Click to expand...


agreed...

the Ds and libs know poor illiterate non-English speakers will vote D...so all is good...in their simple minds...and consequences be damned.....

Even Lil' JoeyB has no problem with poor illiterate people flooding our nation, because they will not take HIS job...typical...it is all about their personal lives...but they will take poor American's jobs...more proof libs can't think logically.


----------



## Contumacious

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats want voters.  Republicans want cheap labor.  It ain't rocket science...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is mom and pop Republicans are against illegal immigration,* it's the Republican business owners that want the slave labor.
> *
> Dims and libs like you, on the other hand have no problem with illegals sneaking into our country.
Click to expand...


How about those who are retired on a fixed income, how about the poor?

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Liberals have an infinite capacity to put other people's time, effort and money to work on a project


----------



## Care4all

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liberals have an infinite capacity to put other people's time, effort and money to work on a project



what's your legal solution Frankie?


----------



## guno

Claudette said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damned right.
> 
> I could care less about a bunch of illegal children. They aren't the responsibility of anyone in the US.
> 
> As for our borders? Don't hold your breath. All those clowns in DC are angling for the Hispanic vote and could give shit one about how much these illegals cost the taxpayers of America.
> 
> The fence should have been built decades ago and any illegals caught should be on a three month work program here in the States.  Work their asses off and then  ship their asses home and shoot em if they try to cross again.
> 
> Shoot a few and the rest will get the picture.
Click to expand...


Oh how Christian of you , You love  jesus I bet, and wear a cross around your neck too


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



And where are the charities?  Republicans say charity not government should help the poor and needy.  This is a great test to see how the charities of America respond in a crisis.

And I'm sorry people from South America, but you have to go die for your freedom.  If a drug cartel guy owns your village, someone with no family needs to go take him and his entire crew out with a bomb or gun.  Sure you will probably die too, but that's sometimes what you have to do for freedom.  You don't just get to come here.  We don't want you.  Let the other south American countries manage the crisis, fight the drug cartels and YOU must be the front lines of this war just like Americans did in the war of Independence.


----------



## Lakhota

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where are the charities?  Republicans say charity not government should help the poor and needy.  This is a great test to see how the charities of America respond in a crisis.
> 
> And I'm sorry people from South America, but you have to go die for your freedom.  If a drug cartel guy owns your village, someone with no family needs to go take him and his entire crew out with a bomb or gun.  Sure you will probably die too, but that's sometimes what you have to do for freedom.  You don't just get to come here.  We don't want you.  Let the other south American countries manage the crisis, fight the drug cartels and YOU must be the front lines of this war just like Americans did in the war of Independence.
Click to expand...


Don't forget that Americans had a little help in their war of Independence...


----------



## bendog

Jesus never taught that all children would be fed.  He taught that unless we act to feed them, we cannot become as close to God (or humanity) as is humanly possible.


----------



## Lakhota

White House Says 'Most' Children At The Border Will Be Sent Home

This should please the rightwingers.


----------



## Claudette

protectionist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what the coaches told them to say, they paid as much as $800.00 per head to get them here, that will buy allot of food in Honduras. Ever wonder where they got all the money to ship 60,000 across Mexico, paying food, transportation, bribes and other expenses. If you think a bunch of peasants put that together you're more delusional than most think you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I'd like to know. Who is financing this fiasco ?
Click to expand...


Me too and what braniac came up with this idea. An idea to dump busloads of illegals where they aren't wanted. Whoever it is should be fucking shot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Lakhota said:


> White House Says 'Most' Children At The Border Will Be Sent Home
> 
> This should please the rightwingers.



It pleases me.


----------



## Claudette

Lakhota said:


> White House Says 'Most' Children At The Border Will Be Sent Home
> 
> This should please the rightwingers.



Hope they send em all home and any that stay can stay at your house. You can feed, educate and have a ball doing what you think is right. You can whip out YOUR wallet and YOUR checkbook at foot the bills for these poor illegal kids. 

Either that or you can load em up and send back to wherever the hell they came from.


----------



## jc456

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I'm sorry, just exactly what is your point?


----------



## jc456

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> White House Says 'Most' Children At The Border Will Be Sent Home
> 
> This should please the rightwingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pleases me.
Click to expand...


ditto!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, just exactly what is your point?
Click to expand...


I believe he/she thinks that as Christians we should ignore the rule of law.


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> White House Says 'Most' Children At The Border Will Be Sent Home
> 
> This should please the rightwingers.



It is good to see that, but then there should be caution...Obama has a habit of saying one thing and doing another.


----------



## Theowl32

Lonestar_logic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, just exactly what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he/she thinks that as Christians we should ignore the rule of law.
Click to expand...


I think they think even though Christians have been feeding the hungry and clothing the naked every day for 2000 years they are hypocrites even though the ones calling them hypocrites only think you are doing something for the poor if you demand the government do the works of charity rather than them. 

I am not sure what else to make of this thread, other than that.


----------



## Vigilante

This trumps everything as this form of drug resistant TB has not been encountered here!

* Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*

Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps | Fox News


----------



## Theowl32

Vigilante said:


> This trumps everything as this form of drug resistant TB has not been encountered here!
> 
> * Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*
> 
> Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps | Fox News



Trust this. They will blame republicans for this. 

They will use the cheap labor narrative. 

Remember the morons on the left still think democrats are poor. 

Of course they ignore the fact Nancy Pelosi (one of the richest politicans) hired illegals to  work in her vineyards.


----------



## Vigilante

Theowl32 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This trumps everything as this form of drug resistant TB has not been encountered here!
> 
> *Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*
> 
> Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust this. They will blame republicans for this.
> 
> They will use the cheap labor narrative.
> 
> Remember the morons on the left still think democrats are poor.
> 
> Of course they ignore the fact Nancy Pelosi (one of the richest politicans) hired illegals to work in her vineyards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Freewill

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking.  You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way.  Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.


----------



## Theowl32

Freewill said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking.  You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way.  Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.
Click to expand...


Well, in truth, the irony is they know this is a Christian nation and that is the MAIN REASON they hate it with the passion they do. 

Which, makes it even more insidious how they use the Bible and verses in it where they feel it suits them. They then ignore all of the places it clearly says homosexuality is an abomination. 

I say, every last left wing godless, feckless hypocrite are the personification of abomination itself. 

They stand for nothing. They shift like the sands of Egypt. They are the wolves in sheeps clothing. They are the seducers of minds. They are....the anti-Christs. 

Period.


----------



## MrZartok

Theowl32 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking.  You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way.  Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in truth, the irony is they know this is a Christian nation and that is the MAIN REASON they hate it with the passion they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, makes it even more insidious how they use the Bible and verses in it where they feel it suits them. They then ignore all of the places it clearly says homosexuality is an abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> I say, every last left wing godless, feckless hypocrite are the personification of abomination itself.
> 
> 
> 
> They stand for nothing. They shift like the sands of Egypt. They are the wolves in sheeps clothing. They are the seducers of minds. They are....the anti-Christs.
> 
> 
> 
> Period.
Click to expand...


Holy shit.   Whoa, there, fella.  I dislike leftists too, but I am not going to bring toads raining down on them and otherwise get all biblical about it.  You sound like you are about to fucking snap.  Tonight may be a good night to send the kids away.  



]





Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Vigilante

Freewill said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it? America is a nation of immigrants. America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers. So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking. You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way. Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.
Click to expand...


The Squaw is a lying mother fucker as he's already admitted, he doesn't give a shit about the kids, only the VOTES they represent!



Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of your post is, if the kid is from Mexico FUCK HIM, but if from Central America he's OK to stay! Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the fucking law, sparky. It's in my signature below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't care a fuck about the children, do you Tonto, the big fucking liberal could care less UNLESS it works for his subversive goals! The law hasn't been followed PERIOD, and one STOPPED at the border is to be turned around and denied access!...PERIOD
> 
> These children aren't sneaking in, they go straight to a border crossing!
> 
> BTW Tonto, do you know why it was written that way?
Click to expand...


----------



## Theowl32

MrZartok said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking.  You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way.  Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in truth, the irony is they know this is a Christian nation and that is the MAIN REASON they hate it with the passion they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, makes it even more insidious how they use the Bible and verses in it where they feel it suits them. They then ignore all of the places it clearly says homosexuality is an abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> I say, every last left wing godless, feckless hypocrite are the personification of abomination itself.
> 
> 
> 
> They stand for nothing. They shift like the sands of Egypt. They are the wolves in sheeps clothing. They are the seducers of minds. They are....the anti-Christs.
> 
> 
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit.   Whoa, there, fella.  I dislike leftists too, but I am not going to bring toads raining down on them and otherwise get all biblical about it.  You sound like you are about to fucking snap.  Tonight may be a good night to send the kids away.
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...







It is well beyond rage for me......


----------



## Vigilante

MrZartok said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is not a Christian nation so why so two faced in even asking. You are the worse of the worse, you want to use religion as some sort of bludgeon to get your way. Well guess what, unless you do believe the US is a Christian nation STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in truth, the irony is they know this is a Christian nation and that is the MAIN REASON they hate it with the passion they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, makes it even more insidious how they use the Bible and verses in it where they feel it suits them. They then ignore all of the places it clearly says homosexuality is an abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> I say, every last left wing godless, feckless hypocrite are the personification of abomination itself.
> 
> 
> 
> They stand for nothing. They shift like the sands of Egypt. They are the wolves in sheeps clothing. They are the seducers of minds. They are....the anti-Christs.
> 
> 
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit. Whoa, there, fella. I dislike leftists too, but I am not going to bring toads raining down on them and otherwise get all biblical about it. You sound like you are about to fucking snap. Tonight may be a good night to send the kids away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


He doesn't sound like he's about to snap, he sounds like he's really fed up with this shit and F&F, NSA, IRS, Benghazi, Trade 5 for 1, Forced Obumacare and all the other crimes and punishment these subversive scumbags in Wash. have put us through, and yet they still have these low 2 digit IQ's mother fuckers, here and on other forums beating their gums about how good this cock sucker in the WH is....just put the TRUTH in the back of your mind when one gets his rage on....


----------



## Mr Natural

Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.


----------



## Vigilante

Mr Clean said:


> Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.



Have a good long slurp of Mr. Clean and see what just one person thinks...I know, it's only one, but fairly accurate, better than government work!

*Taxes and Healthcare
*Barack Obama has made it a cornerstone of his campaign to proclaim how he will give 95% of Americans a tax cut and how he will provide healthcare to those of us who do not have it. What he fails to explain is how those tax cuts are actually tax credits to Americans who do not pay taxes in the first place. That&#8217;s where his plan to spread the wealth comes in. He also fails to explain that small business owners will be forced to provide healthcare for their employees or pay a penalty for not doing so. I was speaking to the man who owns the business where I work and he says he has looked at the figures with his accountant and if Obama&#8217;s plan is put into effect, he will probably have to lay off at least three people to be able to meet the healthcare requirements and to pay for the extra 18% tax increase the business will see. Does that sound like it will help the economy to you? It sounds like a plan for disaster to me.

*Abortion
*I know pro-life voters run the risk of being called one issue voters, but that is not the case. However, supporting life is very important to me and others. Despite John McCain&#8217;s support for stem cell research, he is entirely better than Barack Obama. On this issue, there is no comparison. Barack Obama is very much of a supporter of abortion rights, so much so that he has said his first act as President would be to push for passage of the Freedom Of Choice Act. What this legislation would do is to make Roe v. Wade the law of the land and repeal any restrictions on abortion, including late term abortion. This is more than supporting women&#8217;s rights, this is supporting the choice to murder an innocent human life, one that has to have someone speak for them. Not only that, but Obama also voted three separate times against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act and lied about his reasons for doing so. If a man or woman has so little regard for human life, they have no business in the White House.

You may ask the question, how much effect does the President actually have on this issue? Let&#8217;s think back to Mike Huckabee and what he planned to do. It was something we all applauded him for and that was to use the bully pulpit of the President to be able to speak directly to the American people. It is something that Ronald Reagan did with great impact and Mike Huckabee would have been able to do the same thing. If effect, it would have given pro-life causes the greatest spokesperson we could have ever hoped for. In regards to the abortion and pro-life issues, that is exactly the impact Barack Obama will have. If he wins this election, he will have access to that same bully pulpit and will no doubt use it to greatly effect negative change towards pro-life issues. The next President will also likely have the opportunity to appoint at least two justices to the Supreme Court and that will effect a host of issues itself.

*2nd Amendment*
Barack Obama&#8217;s record on the 2nd Amendment speaks for itself. He wants to proclaim how he is for the 2nd Amendment, but his voting record makes him out to be a liar. He has consistently voted for gun control and we all remember his statement about some of us bitter folk clinging to our God and our guns. What makes anyone think he will be any different as President is beyond me.

*1st Amendment
*Obama has also shown a high disregard for 1st Amendment rights. When he is faced with accusations about his voting record or his past associations, his first response is to threaten litigation against those who would dare question his record and his statements. Media outlets in Ohio and Missouri have been threatened with lawsuits if they didn&#8217;t stop running ads from the NRA that questioned his voting record. Instead of simply presenting his case to the American people, he instead resorts to using his money and his host of lawyers to prevent a message different than his own from even being broadcast. It looks like his idea of freedom of speech is freedom for himself and no one else.

I could go on for several more paragraphs about why I believe Barack Obama poses a very real danger to our country. My feelings about this have nothing to do with his name or his supposed Muslim faith. They do have everything to do with his record, his ideals, and his past associations with people of questionable character. We may have survived eight years of Bill Clinton, but I really believe our country may not survive even four years of Barack Obama. The threat he poses is very real and we need to consider it carefully.

 And that was from 2008...only gotten worse, but you pond scum know that, that's why we on the right keep bitch slapping you idiots in here!


----------



## Contumacious

Mr Clean said:


> Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.



At least *2 BBBBBBBBBBillion* for starters !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

Vigilante said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good long slurp of Mr. Clean and see what just one person thinks...I know, it's only one, but fairly accurate, better than government work!
> 
> *Taxes and Healthcare
> *Barack Obama has made it a cornerstone of his campaign to proclaim how he will give 95% of Americans a tax cut and how he will provide healthcare to those of us who do not have it. What he fails to explain is how those tax cuts are actually tax credits to Americans who do not pay taxes in the first place. Thats where his plan to spread the wealth comes in. He also fails to explain that small business owners will be forced to provide healthcare for their employees or pay a penalty for not doing so. I was speaking to the man who owns the business where I work and he says he has looked at the figures with his accountant and if Obamas plan is put into effect, he will probably have to lay off at least three people to be able to meet the healthcare requirements and to pay for the extra 18% tax increase the business will see. Does that sound like it will help the economy to you? It sounds like a plan for disaster to me.
> 
> *Abortion
> *I know pro-life voters run the risk of being called one issue voters, but that is not the case. However, supporting life is very important to me and others. Despite John McCains support for stem cell research, he is entirely better than Barack Obama. On this issue, there is no comparison. Barack Obama is very much of a supporter of abortion rights, so much so that he has said his first act as President would be to push for passage of the Freedom Of Choice Act. What this legislation would do is to make Roe v. Wade the law of the land and repeal any restrictions on abortion, including late term abortion. This is more than supporting womens rights, this is supporting the choice to murder an innocent human life, one that has to have someone speak for them. Not only that, but Obama also voted three separate times against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act and lied about his reasons for doing so. If a man or woman has so little regard for human life, they have no business in the White House.
> 
> You may ask the question, how much effect does the President actually have on this issue? Lets think back to Mike Huckabee and what he planned to do. It was something we all applauded him for and that was to use the bully pulpit of the President to be able to speak directly to the American people. It is something that Ronald Reagan did with great impact and Mike Huckabee would have been able to do the same thing. If effect, it would have given pro-life causes the greatest spokesperson we could have ever hoped for. In regards to the abortion and pro-life issues, that is exactly the impact Barack Obama will have. If he wins this election, he will have access to that same bully pulpit and will no doubt use it to greatly effect negative change towards pro-life issues. The next President will also likely have the opportunity to appoint at least two justices to the Supreme Court and that will effect a host of issues itself.
> 
> *2nd Amendment*
> Barack Obamas record on the 2nd Amendment speaks for itself. He wants to proclaim how he is for the 2nd Amendment, but his voting record makes him out to be a liar. He has consistently voted for gun control and we all remember his statement about some of us bitter folk clinging to our God and our guns. What makes anyone think he will be any different as President is beyond me.
> 
> *1st Amendment
> *Obama has also shown a high disregard for 1st Amendment rights. When he is faced with accusations about his voting record or his past associations, his first response is to threaten litigation against those who would dare question his record and his statements. Media outlets in Ohio and Missouri have been threatened with lawsuits if they didnt stop running ads from the NRA that questioned his voting record. Instead of simply presenting his case to the American people, he instead resorts to using his money and his host of lawyers to prevent a message different than his own from even being broadcast. It looks like his idea of freedom of speech is freedom for himself and no one else.
> 
> I could go on for several more paragraphs about why I believe Barack Obama poses a very real danger to our country. My feelings about this have nothing to do with his name or his supposed Muslim faith. They do have everything to do with his record, his ideals, and his past associations with people of questionable character. We may have survived eight years of Bill Clinton, but I really believe our country may not survive even four years of Barack Obama. The threat he poses is very real and we need to consider it carefully.
> 
> And that was from 2008...only gotten worse, but you pond scum know that, that's why we on the right keep bitch slapping you idiots in here!
Click to expand...


These kids stuck down there at the border are doing all that to you?

My God, they must be powerful.


----------



## jc456

Lonestar_logic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, just exactly what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he/she thinks that as Christians we should ignore the rule of law.
Click to expand...


Well I was curious if somehow the christians invited them.  Seems that Mexico is as christian a nation as the US why are they exporting them?


----------



## Vigilante

Mr Clean said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good long slurp of Mr. Clean and see what just one person thinks...I know, it's only one, but fairly accurate, better than government work!
> 
> *Taxes and Healthcare
> *Barack Obama has made it a cornerstone of his campaign to proclaim how he will give 95% of Americans a tax cut and how he will provide healthcare to those of us who do not have it. What he fails to explain is how those tax cuts are actually tax credits to Americans who do not pay taxes in the first place. Thats where his plan to spread the wealth comes in. He also fails to explain that small business owners will be forced to provide healthcare for their employees or pay a penalty for not doing so. I was speaking to the man who owns the business where I work and he says he has looked at the figures with his accountant and if Obamas plan is put into effect, he will probably have to lay off at least three people to be able to meet the healthcare requirements and to pay for the extra 18% tax increase the business will see. Does that sound like it will help the economy to you? It sounds like a plan for disaster to me.
> 
> *Abortion
> *I know pro-life voters run the risk of being called one issue voters, but that is not the case. However, supporting life is very important to me and others. Despite John McCains support for stem cell research, he is entirely better than Barack Obama. On this issue, there is no comparison. Barack Obama is very much of a supporter of abortion rights, so much so that he has said his first act as President would be to push for passage of the Freedom Of Choice Act. What this legislation would do is to make Roe v. Wade the law of the land and repeal any restrictions on abortion, including late term abortion. This is more than supporting womens rights, this is supporting the choice to murder an innocent human life, one that has to have someone speak for them. Not only that, but Obama also voted three separate times against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act and lied about his reasons for doing so. If a man or woman has so little regard for human life, they have no business in the White House.
> 
> You may ask the question, how much effect does the President actually have on this issue? Lets think back to Mike Huckabee and what he planned to do. It was something we all applauded him for and that was to use the bully pulpit of the President to be able to speak directly to the American people. It is something that Ronald Reagan did with great impact and Mike Huckabee would have been able to do the same thing. If effect, it would have given pro-life causes the greatest spokesperson we could have ever hoped for. In regards to the abortion and pro-life issues, that is exactly the impact Barack Obama will have. If he wins this election, he will have access to that same bully pulpit and will no doubt use it to greatly effect negative change towards pro-life issues. The next President will also likely have the opportunity to appoint at least two justices to the Supreme Court and that will effect a host of issues itself.
> 
> *2nd Amendment*
> Barack Obamas record on the 2nd Amendment speaks for itself. He wants to proclaim how he is for the 2nd Amendment, but his voting record makes him out to be a liar. He has consistently voted for gun control and we all remember his statement about some of us bitter folk clinging to our God and our guns. What makes anyone think he will be any different as President is beyond me.
> 
> *1st Amendment
> *Obama has also shown a high disregard for 1st Amendment rights. When he is faced with accusations about his voting record or his past associations, his first response is to threaten litigation against those who would dare question his record and his statements. Media outlets in Ohio and Missouri have been threatened with lawsuits if they didnt stop running ads from the NRA that questioned his voting record. Instead of simply presenting his case to the American people, he instead resorts to using his money and his host of lawyers to prevent a message different than his own from even being broadcast. It looks like his idea of freedom of speech is freedom for himself and no one else.
> 
> I could go on for several more paragraphs about why I believe Barack Obama poses a very real danger to our country. My feelings about this have nothing to do with his name or his supposed Muslim faith. They do have everything to do with his record, his ideals, and his past associations with people of questionable character. We may have survived eight years of Bill Clinton, but I really believe our country may not survive even four years of Barack Obama. The threat he poses is very real and we need to consider it carefully.
> 
> And that was from 2008...only gotten worse, but you pond scum know that, that's why we on the right keep bitch slapping you idiots in here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These kids stuck down there at the border are doing all that to you?
> 
> My God, they must be powerful.
Click to expand...


Ah, you got me, I didn't notice the THESE PEOPLE....How about that TB and other disease thing...waiting for an epidemic? Or the $2 BILLION tax payer money to ship them around?....you get the drift!


----------



## Theowl32

Mr Clean said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the ways your life is being negatively impacted by these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good long slurp of Mr. Clean and see what just one person thinks...I know, it's only one, but fairly accurate, better than government work!
> 
> *Taxes and Healthcare
> *Barack Obama has made it a cornerstone of his campaign to proclaim how he will give 95% of Americans a tax cut and how he will provide healthcare to those of us who do not have it. What he fails to explain is how those tax cuts are actually tax credits to Americans who do not pay taxes in the first place. Thats where his plan to spread the wealth comes in. He also fails to explain that small business owners will be forced to provide healthcare for their employees or pay a penalty for not doing so. I was speaking to the man who owns the business where I work and he says he has looked at the figures with his accountant and if Obamas plan is put into effect, he will probably have to lay off at least three people to be able to meet the healthcare requirements and to pay for the extra 18% tax increase the business will see. Does that sound like it will help the economy to you? It sounds like a plan for disaster to me.
> 
> *Abortion
> *I know pro-life voters run the risk of being called one issue voters, but that is not the case. However, supporting life is very important to me and others. Despite John McCains support for stem cell research, he is entirely better than Barack Obama. On this issue, there is no comparison. Barack Obama is very much of a supporter of abortion rights, so much so that he has said his first act as President would be to push for passage of the Freedom Of Choice Act. What this legislation would do is to make Roe v. Wade the law of the land and repeal any restrictions on abortion, including late term abortion. This is more than supporting womens rights, this is supporting the choice to murder an innocent human life, one that has to have someone speak for them. Not only that, but Obama also voted three separate times against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act and lied about his reasons for doing so. If a man or woman has so little regard for human life, they have no business in the White House.
> 
> You may ask the question, how much effect does the President actually have on this issue? Lets think back to Mike Huckabee and what he planned to do. It was something we all applauded him for and that was to use the bully pulpit of the President to be able to speak directly to the American people. It is something that Ronald Reagan did with great impact and Mike Huckabee would have been able to do the same thing. If effect, it would have given pro-life causes the greatest spokesperson we could have ever hoped for. In regards to the abortion and pro-life issues, that is exactly the impact Barack Obama will have. If he wins this election, he will have access to that same bully pulpit and will no doubt use it to greatly effect negative change towards pro-life issues. The next President will also likely have the opportunity to appoint at least two justices to the Supreme Court and that will effect a host of issues itself.
> 
> *2nd Amendment*
> Barack Obamas record on the 2nd Amendment speaks for itself. He wants to proclaim how he is for the 2nd Amendment, but his voting record makes him out to be a liar. He has consistently voted for gun control and we all remember his statement about some of us bitter folk clinging to our God and our guns. What makes anyone think he will be any different as President is beyond me.
> 
> *1st Amendment
> *Obama has also shown a high disregard for 1st Amendment rights. When he is faced with accusations about his voting record or his past associations, his first response is to threaten litigation against those who would dare question his record and his statements. Media outlets in Ohio and Missouri have been threatened with lawsuits if they didnt stop running ads from the NRA that questioned his voting record. Instead of simply presenting his case to the American people, he instead resorts to using his money and his host of lawyers to prevent a message different than his own from even being broadcast. It looks like his idea of freedom of speech is freedom for himself and no one else.
> 
> I could go on for several more paragraphs about why I believe Barack Obama poses a very real danger to our country. My feelings about this have nothing to do with his name or his supposed Muslim faith. They do have everything to do with his record, his ideals, and his past associations with people of questionable character. We may have survived eight years of Bill Clinton, but I really believe our country may not survive even four years of Barack Obama. The threat he poses is very real and we need to consider it carefully.
> 
> And that was from 2008...only gotten worse, but you pond scum know that, that's why we on the right keep bitch slapping you idiots in here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These kids stuck down there at the border are doing all that to you?
> 
> My God, they must be powerful.
Click to expand...


Hey Mr Clean, you should really stop acting like you are not ignorant.  

These figures from 2010. 

The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on U.S. Taxpayers (2010)


Executive Summary

This report estimates the annual costs of illegal immigration at the federal, state and local level to be about $113 billion; nearly $29 billion at the federal level and $84 billion at the state and local level. The study also estimates tax collections from illegal alien workers, both those in the above-ground economy and those in the underground economy. Those receipts do not come close to the level of expenditures and, in any case, are misleading as an offset because over time unemployed and underemployed U.S. workers would replace illegal alien workers.
Key Findings

Illegal immigration costs U.S. taxpayers about $113 billion a year at the federal, state and local level. The bulk of the costs  some $84 billion  are absorbed by state and local governments.

The annual outlay that illegal aliens cost U.S. taxpayers is an average amount per native-headed household of $1,117. The fiscal impact per household varies considerably because the greatest share of the burden falls on state and local taxpayers whose burden depends on the size of the illegal alien population in that locality
Education for the children of illegal aliens constitutes the single largest cost to taxpayers, at an annual price tag of nearly $52 billion. Nearly all of those costs are absorbed by state and local governments.

At the federal level, about one-third of outlays are matched by tax collections from illegal aliens. At the state and local level, an average of less than 5 percent of the public costs associated with illegal immigration is recouped through taxes collected from illegal aliens.

Most illegal aliens do not pay income taxes. Among those who do, much of the revenues collected are refunded to the illegal aliens when they file tax returns. Many are also claiming tax credits resulting in payments from the U.S. Treasury.

With many state budgets in deficit, policymakers have an obligation to look for ways to reduce the fiscal burden of illegal migration. California, facing a budget deficit of $14.4 billion in 2010-2011, is hit with an estimated $21.8 billion in annual expenditures on illegal aliens. New Yorks $6.8 billion deficit is smaller than its $9.5 billion in yearly illegal alien costs.

The report examines the likely consequences if an amnesty for the illegal alien population were adopted similar to the one adopted in 1986. The report notes that while tax collections from the illegal alien population would likely increase only marginally, the new legal status would make them eligible for receiving Social Security retirement benefits that would further jeopardize the future of the already shaky system. An amnesty would also result in this large population of illegal aliens becoming eligible for numerous social assistance programs available for low-income populations for which they are not now eligible. The overall result would, therefore, be an accentuation of the already enormous fiscal burden.


----------



## Lakhota

Obama Backs Off Plans To Send Children At The Border Home Faster

This should disappoint rightwingers.


----------



## rdean

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans. 

Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> Obama Backs Off Plans To Send Children At The Border Home Faster
> 
> This should disappoint rightwingers.



The 2008 law remains standing(.) Obama cannot ignore the duly enacted law.  Obama can "want" but Congress must ACT:

White House officials said they still want more authority to act more quickly.


----------



## Theowl32

rdean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

rdean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
Click to expand...


Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.


----------



## Nutz

rdean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
Click to expand...


Christians don't need to meet your standards.  Out of curiosity, as someone who hates Christianity...why do you hold Christians to such a high standard?


----------



## MrZartok

rdean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I get it.  It's like the difference between Bud and Bud light, right?  It's kind of like the difference between the crazy libs and the bat shit crazy far left.  Do I have it right?  Like the difference between cock herpes and mind-rotting syphalis, correct?  

You are hardly in any position to adjudge someone a nut, fucko.  Go pick at your crusty dick hole and leave politics to someone who has an I.Q higher than yours.



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peach

MrZartok said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get it.  It's like the difference between Bud and Bud light, right?  It's kind of like the difference between the crazy libs and the bat shit crazy far left.  Do I have it right?  Like the difference between cock herpes and mind-rotting syphalis, correct?
> 
> You are hardly in any position to adjudge someone a nut, fucko.  Go pick at your crusty dick hole and leave politics to someone who has an I.Q higher than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Some give Christians a bad name, see above!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



When YOU adopt one of those poor poor disadvantaged children let us know. Until then SHUT THE FUCK UP HACK


----------



## JQPublic1

Lakhota said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
Click to expand...


Yep, them thar' right wing K-K-Kristians sure are sumptin' ain't they? I hope they repent  and depart from their wickedness before its too late!


----------



## koshergrl

Christians are already lining up to adopt/foster and assist the children that our president and progressive admin are exploiting.

We've always been the ones who pick up the pieces of the children that the left exploits, abuses and kills.

http://www.familiesofpromise.org/id29.html


----------



## Lakhota

JQPublic1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, them thar' right wing *K-K-Kristians* sure are sumptin' ain't they? I hope they repent  and depart from their wickedness before its too late!
Click to expand...


Thanks for making it obvious.  I was trying to be more subtle...


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
Click to expand...


The difference between Niemoller & Muller.


----------



## Avatar4321

You want to see Christian compassion?

alright. I urge all Christian Churches to put in place a foster program to take care of these children, to teach them American civics, and good conservative values.

If we can't reunite them with their parents, it's the only decent thing we can do.


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> You want to see Christian compassion?
> 
> alright. I urge all Christian Churches to put in place a foster program to take care of these children, to teach them American civics, and good conservative values.
> 
> If we can't reunite them with their parents, it's the only decent thing we can do.



So, you want to give them similar indoctrination as was given to Native American children.  It's called cultural genocide.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey that looks just like one of the government camps that you guys are running. Except those kids aren't locked up behind barbed wire, isolated from the public...those workers weren't threatened with imprisonment if they shared information about the kids.

Good on ya, baby killers! Things are clicking right along for you!


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Obama Backs Off Plans To Send Children At The Border Home Faster
> 
> This should disappoint rightwingers.



Why would this disappoint us, he brought them here for their votes, come on Squaw, you admitted it in this thread back in the #400 something! You must get paid a dime a post from the DNC, because you keep posting the same shit over and over, and that's EXACTLY what the pond scum wants done.... you tell a lie long enough and loud enough and it become the truth!.... Every commie knows that's rule #1 in the Lenin play book!


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see Christian compassion?
> 
> alright. I urge all Christian Churches to put in place a foster program to take care of these children, to teach them American civics, and good conservative values.
> 
> If we can't reunite them with their parents, it's the only decent thing we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want to give them similar indoctrination as was given to Native American children.  It's called cultural genocide.
Click to expand...


So you complain that we aren't being compassionate and taking care of these children, then I suggest how we can and you complain about that. That just tells me you don't really care about the children. You just are using them to score political points.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Avatar4321 said:


> You want to see Christian compassion?
> 
> alright. I urge all Christian Churches to put in place a foster program to take care of these children, to teach them American civics, and good conservative values.
> 
> If we can't reunite them with their parents, it's the only decent thing we can do.



That would be a fantastic way to encourage others to follow in their footsteps. They need to be sent back to their country of origin, PERIOD


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> Obama Backs Off Plans To Send Children At The Border Home Faster
> 
> This should disappoint rightwingers.



No, it doesn't. It pleases us to know that Obama has no spine. Shows him up for what he really is.

An uncompassionate Christian.


----------



## Meister

What it shows me is what he says in his initial talking point regarding the illegals crossing the border which the media runs with and is broadcast with all the sources.

Then comes back and is quietly reported by some of the media sources.

No wonder the conservatives and independents don't trust this president.....and rightly so.


----------



## Lakhota

We must protect God's children.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota's lost it. Now he's repeating himself. I might as well repeat myself too.

OBAMA ISN'T GOD.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> We must protect God's children.



  oh brother


----------



## Stephanie

what a loser troll

how many days has this thread gone on now? 

don't you all see that lib/left compassion and Christianity shines brightly for you here on the board?

they must protect gods children

so,  what's  your all's stance on abortion?


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Hey that looks just like one of the government camps that you guys are running. Except those kids aren't locked up behind barbed wire, isolated from the public...those workers weren't threatened with imprisonment if they shared information about the kids.
> 
> Good on ya, baby killers! Things are clicking right along for you!



That pretty pitiful when you Christians don't even follow your own god man

Matt 25:40 "Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me".

but we know you were always full of BS and that's just for show


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> We must protect God's children.



And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> what a loser troll
> 
> how many days has this thread gone on now?
> 
> don't you all see that lib/left compassion and Christianity shines brightly for you here on the board?
> 
> they must protect gods children
> 
> so,  what's  your all's stance on abortion?



The only loser here Is you steph


----------



## jenniel

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Where is your compassion...sending the oh so young out in this world!


----------



## Stephanie

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must protect God's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
Click to expand...


for them, out of site out of mind..just like all them 55MILLION abortions that have been done since roe vs wade


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must protect God's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
Click to expand...


Concentration camps?  Please explain.


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that looks just like one of the government camps that you guys are running. Except those kids aren't locked up behind barbed wire, isolated from the public...those workers weren't threatened with imprisonment if they shared information about the kids.
> 
> Good on ya, baby killers! Things are clicking right along for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty pitiful when you Christians don't even follow your own god man
> 
> Matt 25:40 "Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me".
> 
> but we know you were always full of BS and that's just for show
Click to expand...



 GUANO HAPPENS.....Raise hands, who knew Koshergrl was CHRISTIAN?


----------



## Peach

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that looks just like one of the government camps that you guys are running. Except those kids aren't locked up behind barbed wire, isolated from the public...those workers weren't threatened with imprisonment if they shared information about the kids.
> 
> Good on ya, baby killers! Things are clicking right along for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty pitiful when you Christians don't even follow your own god man
> 
> Matt 25:40 "Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me".
> 
> but we know you were always full of BS and that's just for show
Click to expand...


Again, Niemoller and Muller were both Christians, but very different men.


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must protect God's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for them, out of site out of mind..just like all them 55MILLION abortions that have been done since roe vs wade
Click to expand...


You nutters love to hijack threads with Obama and abortion diversions.  Why is that?


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must protect God's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps?  Please explain.
Click to expand...


You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for them, out of site out of mind..Justin like all them 55MILLION abortions that have been done since roe vs wade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nutters love to hijack threads with Obama and abortion diversions.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


Obama is behind this mess so I can understand why you wouldn't want to talk about him.  Useful idiot.


----------



## Ibentoken

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
Click to expand...


She thinks concentration is a game show.


----------



## guno

The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible

 from

Matt 25:35
"For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"

To

Matt 25:35.1  

        "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses 


Thankfully I am not a christian


----------



## guno

Ibentoken said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps?  Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She thinks concentration is a game show.
Click to expand...


Christer goyim who use concentration camp argument  in America have no idea what a concentration camp is


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
Click to expand...


Where do you suggest they be processed and cared for?  A tent in the desert?


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian



That's funny, but Jesus didn't speak about immigration or foreign policy.   You heathen Marxist trash love to use the book you don't believe in.  Act of desperation.


----------



## ScienceRocks

We should give them books on how to build a free country with benefits for themselves.

Why is the entire world wanting to come to America, but doesn't want to copy us?


----------



## Ibentoken

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks concentration is a game show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christer goyim who use concentration camp argument  in America have no idea what a concentration camp is
Click to expand...


Take the crap sandwich out of your mouth so I can understand you.  I know what a concentration camp is.


----------



## ScienceRocks

guno said:


> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian




You're a globalist that wants to do away with the current concept of nations.


----------



## guno

How about this, since the churches have a tax free ride let the churches do it, there are more fundy churches on every corner then pimples on a million teenagers faces  

And if they preach to the kids , pull their tax exempt scam


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps?  Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you suggest they be processed and cared for?  A tent in the desert?
Click to expand...


By their parents at their home. Or if we can't find their parents by foster homes.


----------



## Theowl32

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you suggest they be processed and cared for?  A tent in the desert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their parents at their home. Or if we can't find their parents by foster homes.
Click to expand...


I am wondering where these concerned liberals want them processed? What is their little solution?


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you suggest they be processed and cared for?  A tent in the desert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their parents at their home. Or if we can't find their parents by foster homes.
Click to expand...


I know you're partially brain-dead, but surely even you should finally comprehend that they fled hunger, poverty, and VIOLENCE to get here.  What do they have to go back to?


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're locking them up in camps. What exactly do you think they are, summer camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks concentration is a game show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christer goyim who use concentration camp argument in America have no idea what a concentration camp is
Click to expand...


You're not a Jew, you're a fucking, subversive. Commie shill that has faith in Liberalism, and his head up his master Obuma's ass! May you feel the Karma!

*American Soldiers Liberate Nazi Concentration Camps *

American Soldiers Liberate Nazi Concentration Camps - I


----------



## ScienceRocks

To the congress and presidency of Mexico. Please value your children and work towards the reforms needed for them to be safe in their own country. Thank you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you suggest they be processed and cared for?  A tent in the desert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By their parents at their home. Or if we can't find their parents by foster homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're partially brain-dead, but surely even you should finally comprehend that they fled hunger, poverty, and VIOLENCE to get here.  What do they have to go back to?
Click to expand...


Their families


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By their parents at their home. Or if we can't find their parents by foster homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're partially brain-dead, but surely even you should finally comprehend that they fled hunger, poverty, and VIOLENCE to get here.  What do they have to go back to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their families
Click to expand...


Their families?  I once had a parrot that made more sense than you.  You just want their little brown asses on the other side of the border.


----------



## Stephanie

have a look at what your guberment has BEEN up to

THIS is off another site
6/7/12 empty lost





 just recently





from:
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3177072/posts?q=1&;page=101


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're partially brain-dead, but surely even you should finally comprehend that they fled hunger, poverty, and VIOLENCE to get here. What do they have to go back to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their families? I once had a parrot that made more sense than you. You just want their little brown asses on the other side of the border.
Click to expand...


So you don't care a fuck about the children, do you Tonto, the big fucking liberal could care less UNLESS it works for his subversive goals, it's all about VOTES!! The law hasn't been followed PERIOD, and one STOPPED at the border is to be turned around and denied access!...PERIOD


----------



## ScienceRocks

Any reform needs to have a way towards leading these countries to become better places for the children. 

It can't be only on our backs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're partially brain-dead, but surely even you should finally comprehend that they fled hunger, poverty, and VIOLENCE to get here.  What do they have to go back to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their families?  I once had a parrot that made more sense than you.  You just want their little brown asses on the other side of the border.
Click to expand...


So the compassionate thing to do is rip children from their families instead of reuniting them.

What I want is for children to be with their parents not used by heartless people such as yourself for political purposes.


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their families
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families?  I once had a parrot that made more sense than you.  You just want their little brown asses on the other side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the compassionate thing to do is rip children from their families instead of reuniting them.
> 
> What I want is for children to be with their parents not used by heartless people such as yourself for political purposes.
Click to expand...


You are obviously a Kristian.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their families? I once had a parrot that made more sense than you. You just want their little brown asses on the other side of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the compassionate thing to do is rip children from their families instead of reuniting them.
> 
> What I want is for children to be with their parents not used by heartless people such as yourself for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obviously a Kristian.
Click to expand...


So you don't care a fuck about the children, do you Tonto, the big fucking liberal could care less UNLESS it works for his subversive goals, it's all about VOTES!! The law hasn't been followed PERIOD, and one STOPPED at the border is to be turned around and denied access!...PERIOD


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Matthew said:


> Any reform needs to have a way towards leading these countries to become better places for the children.
> 
> It can't be only on our backs.



You should find another hobby. Perhaps one that doesn't expose your sheer stupidity.


----------



## Buppie

I completely agree.  Who paid. The fee?
Where did the money come from?


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should shut the fuck up and be charitable with *your* money instead of mine, for a change.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Good on these patriotic Americans standing up to traitorous feds who wish to make our country a  gabrage dump to all third world refugees.


----------



## Kondor3

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about normal historical Christianity, not that awful right wingnut religion followed by most Republicans.  The one that cuts food stamps for children and disabled veterans.
> 
> Normal Christianity and that awful right wing nut religion are like "see and sea" or "meet and meat".  They may sound the same, but they are vastly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should shut the fuck up and be charitable with *your* money instead of mine, for a change.
Click to expand...

It's bad enough to have to deal with naive, hyper-Liberal zealots, from time to time...

But dealing with Anarchists, America-Haters and Surrender Monkeys posing as Liberals - my own narrow definition of LibTards - is far more fun...

Especially when these little wankers try (and fail) to leverage Religious Precepts against good, decent, honest citizens on both sides of the aisle, to 'shame' those good folk into opening the flood gates...

Let 'em rant... some tag-team bitch-slapping is usually sufficient to 'out' them as the idiots and fifth-columnists that they are...

Hell, even Fearless Leader is getting ready to ship 'em back...

One of the few sensible things the Rookie Senator from Illinois has gotten right in the past five years or so...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

LOL Apparently the Beander Brigades(La Raza millitants) are heading down to "protect the children". I don't think 5 foot 200 pound gorditos in berets are gonna scare anyone lol. 

» Mexican Flag-Wearing La Raza Militants Arrive in Murrieta Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Claudette

guno said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damned right.
> 
> I could care less about a bunch of illegal children. They aren't the responsibility of anyone in the US.
> 
> As for our borders? Don't hold your breath. All those clowns in DC are angling for the Hispanic vote and could give shit one about how much these illegals cost the taxpayers of America.
> 
> The fence should have been built decades ago and any illegals caught should be on a three month work program here in the States.  Work their asses off and then  ship their asses home and shoot em if they try to cross again.
> 
> Shoot a few and the rest will get the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how Christian of you , You love  jesus I bet, and wear a cross around your neck too
Click to expand...


Nope. Just telling like I feel it. 

These illegals have no business in the US and we taxpayers are already slammed with the costs of illegals. If you can't see that than your an idiot. 

As for Christian? Guess not. I don't go to church and thing religion is the biggest bunch of shit ever. How many wars have been fought over religion and how many people have died in those wars. Take the Muslims now for instance. They think nothing of killing anyone who doesn't embrace their religion. 

Religion? The world would be a better place with out. 

Hows that meathead?


----------



## Lakhota

*UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees*

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (AP)  United Nations officials are pushing for many of the Central Americans fleeing to the U.S. to be treated as refugees displaced by armed conflict, a designation meant to increase pressure on the United States and Mexico to accept tens of thousands of people currently ineligible for asylum.

Officials with the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees say they hope to see a regional agreement on that status Thursday when migration and interior department representatives from the U.S., Mexico, and Central America meet in Nicaragua. The group will discuss updating a 30-year-old declaration regarding the obligations nations have to aid refugees.

MORE: UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees

Makes more sense than calling these children illegal immigrants.  They are refugees.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> *UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees*
> 
> SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (AP)  United Nations officials are pushing for many of the Central Americans fleeing to the U.S. to be treated as refugees displaced by armed conflict, a designation meant to increase pressure on the United States and Mexico to accept tens of thousands of people currently ineligible for asylum.
> 
> Officials with the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees say they hope to see a regional agreement on that status Thursday when migration and interior department representatives from the U.S., Mexico, and Central America meet in Nicaragua. The group will discuss updating a 30-year-old declaration regarding the obligations nations have to aid refugees.
> 
> MORE: UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees
> 
> Makes more sense than calling these children illegal immigrants. They are refugees.



Perhaps America should take the money paid to the U.N. and use it for "da paw chilren!"..... When does the U.N. go to Detroit and force that city to supply water to the indigent?...Will they send "BLUE HELMETS" to accomplish that feat?


----------



## Katzndogz

Buppie said:


> I completely agree.  Who paid. The fee?
> Where did the money come from?



For those children traveling with a mother, that was two fees.   Where did the money come from?   That's over ten thousand dollars.   Who paid it?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## peach174

Where is the compassion on the left for our own children, who will be exposed to all of the diseases that these illegal kids  have?

Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases


----------



## Care4all

peach174 said:


> Where is the compassion on the left for our own children, who will be exposed to all of the diseases that these illegal kids  have?
> 
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases


Can we not vaccinate them or give them lice shampoo?


----------



## BillyP

Care4all said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the compassion on the left for our own children, who will be exposed to all of the diseases that these illegal kids  have?
> 
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not vaccinate them or give them lice shampoo?
Click to expand...


They're all deathly allergic to all soaps.


----------



## peach174

Care4all said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the compassion on the left for our own children, who will be exposed to all of the diseases that these illegal kids  have?
> 
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not vaccinate them or give them lice shampoo?
Click to expand...



They are taking care of the lice, they already have TB and are not being treated.
Do you realize that it costs 30,000 for each kid that has TB?
Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases

The money just keeps adding up and up and up with no end in site.
Statistics show that 338.3 billion dollars are spent on illegal immigrants in America annually.
How Much Does Illegal Immigration Cost America? | Teen Politics Essay

When does the endless spending stop?

1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens each year by state governments. 

 2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 

 3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens. 

 4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English! 

 5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies. 

 6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. 

 7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens. 

 8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for welfare social services by the American taxpayers. 

 9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 

 10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that&#8217;s two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US. 

 11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our southern border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from terrorist countries. 

 12. The National Policy Institute, &#8220;estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period.&#8221; 

13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin. 

 14. &#8220;The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States.&#8221; 

We are 17 Trillion in the hole when does the madness stop?


----------



## koshergrl

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must protect God's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting them in concentration camps is your solution to protect them? How compassionate
Click to expand...

 
And making them available to human traffickers, don't forget that. Setting them up to be sold into the sex and drug industries...

progressives CARE about children.


----------



## Lakhota

It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.


----------



## koshergrl

Of course it is. That's why we object to pandering to human traffickers and the sex industry...who are the darlings of the left.


----------



## Care4all

peach174 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the compassion on the left for our own children, who will be exposed to all of the diseases that these illegal kids  have?
> 
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not vaccinate them or give them lice shampoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are taking care of the lice, they already have TB and are not being treated.
> Do you realize that it costs 30,000 for each kid that has TB?
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases
Click to expand...


It costs $20 to treat a patient with tuberculosis....

It costs $2000-$3000 if they have a drug resistant tuberculosis, NOT the $30,000? 

What It Takes To Cure Drug-Resistant Tuberculosis : Shots - Health News : NPR


----------



## jc456

Lakhota said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!  Maybe they should spell Kristian with a "K" so we can distinguish between true Christians and false Kristians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, them thar' right wing *K-K-Kristians* sure are sumptin' ain't they? I hope they repent  and depart from their wickedness before its too late!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for making it obvious.  I was trying to be more subtle...
Click to expand...


hahahahahaahahahahahhahhahaahhaahahahaha........................................


----------



## jc456

Lakhota said:


> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.



Why do you care?


----------



## Avatar4321

guno said:


> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian



Please note, it doesn't say "For you locked children in a camp and refused to return them to their parents for your own political purposes."


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Lakhota said:


> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.


Not many Christians here that's for sure.  The Feds and Jesus have the same policy and the pretend Christians are bitching up a storm.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Avatar4321 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, it doesn't say "For you locked children in a camp and refused to return them to their parents for your own political purposes."
Click to expand...

Sure thing, 50,000 kids who aren't old enough to vote yet guarantees we win...


----------



## guno

Lakhota said:


> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.



"One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would 
also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and 
existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."  
..........John Neuhaus


----------



## Stephanie

dear gawd, the paint, guano, lakhota clown act is boring

yawn


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.



When are YOU going to be charitable with your own money?


----------



## g5000

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?




It is here:

Christian Churches Together adopt immigration reform statement

Southern Baptists adopt 'Gospel response' toward undocumented immigrants

National Council of Churches - Common Witness - Resolution on Immigration and a Call for Action


----------



## guno

Avatar4321 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, it doesn't say "For you locked children in a camp and refused to return them to their parents for your own political purposes."
Click to expand...


Projecting your strawm and and mentally ill projections on other just make you look like the fool


----------



## Katzndogz

The children with TB are going to die.   Those who have contracted TB from the children that have TB will die.   That's just the way it is.  No doubt democrats have thought of this and look at such deaths an more opportunity to blame republicans for letting children die.


----------



## guno

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is here:
> 
> Christian Churches Together adopt immigration reform statement
> 
> Southern Baptists adopt 'Gospel response' toward undocumented immigrants
> 
> National Council of Churches - Common Witness - Resolution on Immigration and a Call for Action
Click to expand...


Wow, now lets see the responses from out message board "Christians"   

Southern Baptists adopt &#8216;Gospel response&#8217; toward undocumented immigrants

"On Wednesday, the Southern Baptist Convention adopted a resolution supporting government efforts to provide paths to citizenship for undocumented immigrants and pledged that churches work toward just treatment of people regardless of legal status, Baptist News reported."

Watch the talking points shift


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Katzndogz said:


> The children with TB are going to die.   Those who have contracted TB from the children that have TB will die.   That's just the way it is.  No doubt democrats have thought of this and look at such deaths an more opportunity to blame republicans for letting children die.


Yes because we all know that TB is always fatal, always.  You might as well jump from a tall building if you test positive.  Make sure all the right-wing people you know are aware of this, and please ask them to jump from the side with the fewest people and cars below.  TY.


----------



## Peach

guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would
> also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and
> existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."
> ..........John Neuhaus
Click to expand...


Niemoller did, and we know where he went, Christ led him there.

Rabbi interviews Polish Christians Who Helped Jews During the Holocaust


----------



## Ernie S.

guno said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would
> also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and
> existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."
> ..........John Neuhaus
Click to expand...


I do behave in a manner consistent with Christian ethics. The difference between you and me is that I don't ask you to pay for it.


----------



## Lakhota

Taxes are for the common good. We don't get to individually pick and choose - except at the ballot box.


----------



## Ernie S.

guno said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The christians might have to redo some verses in their bible
> 
> from
> 
> Matt 25:35
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in"
> 
> To
> 
> Matt 25:35.1
> 
> "For I was hungry and you told  me go back where I came from, I was thirsty and you me told be I was  diseased, I was a stranger and you blocked the buses
> 
> 
> Thankfully I am not a christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, it doesn't say "For you locked children in a camp and refused to return them to their parents for your own political purposes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting your strawm and and mentally ill projections on other just make you look like the fool
Click to expand...

Advice: Learn how to spell, use proper punctuation and construct a basic sentence before calling others fools.


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> Taxes are for the common good. We don't get to individually pick and choose - except at the ballot box.


 
Taxes were never meant to support the citizenry...nor were they meant to support criminals from other countries. Taxes do not take the place of individual responsibility for yourself and others.

This is what progressives don't get. They don't want to take care of themselves or anyone else...so they think they should be able to dictate who is WORTHY of life and support, and they think they should be able to FORCE others to support them and others.

Sorry, it doesn't work at way, and the people of this country are at the breaking point. We will take care of ourselves and all comers..but we will not suffer to be MADE to support human trafficking and the sex industry.


----------



## Claudette

Lakhota said:


> Taxes are for the common good. We don't get to individually pick and choose - except at the ballot box.



The common good pertaining to  Americans there dumbass.


----------



## Stephanie

omg gag us

taxes are for the COMMON GOOD

WHAT A FRIKKEN IDIOT LOSER

I wasn't born into a tribe or a commune


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Taxes are for the common good. We don't get to individually pick and choose - except at the ballot box.



That's the common good of the citizens, not the common good of whoever you choose.
It does me nor you any "good" to put a citizen of another country in a refuge camp in the US. It does us more good to send him back where he belongs.


----------



## Lakhota

Claudette said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are for the common good. We don't get to individually pick and choose - except at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The common good pertaining to  Americans there dumbass.
Click to expand...


Really?  What about foreign aid, etc...?


----------



## Stephanie

go spew all over the dailykos, hufferpost

you're full of nothing but nonsense bullshit


----------



## guno

Ernie S. said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would
> also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and
> existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."
> ..........John Neuhaus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do behave in a manner consistent with Christian ethics. The difference between you and me is that I don't ask you to pay for it.
Click to expand...


Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.


----------



## koshergrl

I would also like to remind the progressive douchebags that we revolted against England because England thought they had to right to take our resources, tax the shit out of us, and force us to accommodate English soldiers.

England was wrong.

And so are you.

I would also like to remind you that the Tea Party culminated in the tarring and feathering of the British customs officer John Malcolm. Just sayin. When things do start moving, and they will...you will not be held exempt.

"
A Bostonian, Captain Malcolm was a staunch supporter of royal authority. During the War of the Regulation, he traveled to the province of North Carolina to help put down the uprising. While working for the customs service, he pursued his duties with a zeal that made him unpopular. The fact that he was a loyalist during the Tea Act, the three-pence tea tax detested by the patriots did not help his reputation. In November 1773, sailors in Portsmouth, New Hampshire, tarred and feathered him. Malcolm got off relatively easy in this attack, since the tar and feathers were applied while he was still fully clothed.[2]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Malcolm_(Loyalist)


----------



## Claudette

Really? What does foreign aid have to do with a bunch of illegals that the taxpayers are now going to get hosed to support? A bunch of illegals who shouldn't be here. 

As for foreign aid? I'd do away with that bullshit in a heartbeat. 

I'm equal opportunity when it comes to my tax dollar. 

Jesus your an idiot.


----------



## Stephanie

SNIP:

Values

Fed up: Anger rising across America



K.T. McFarland 


By  K.T. McFarland
·Published July 07, 2014


FILE - In this Tuesday, Jan. 1, 2013, file photo, the dome of the Capitol is reflected in a skylight of the Capitol Visitor's Center in Washington.(AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin, File)

Every Fourth of July we have a family dinner and take turns reading sections of the Declaration of Independence. When my kids were young they were thoroughly bored. When they were teenagers they rushed through the reading so they could ditch the family and see their friends, who weren&#8217;t subjected to such July 4th indignities. But my children are grown now, and this year brought their friends to our family dinner.

 We handed out slices of American Flag cake along with copies of the Declaration and commenced reading, going around the table.  My children were apprehensive their friends would think their parents were too corny, and their friends looked on politely, but unenthusiastically.  The first few lines were familiar to everyone: &#8220;When in the Course of human events&#8221;&#8230;and&#8230;. "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights..."

We&#8217;re seeing the stirrings of a movement against Washington&#8217;s governing elite, an increasingly angry reaction to their abuse of power.  

Read beyond those first two paragraphs, though, and you get the long list of grievances the Colonials had against the King.  Some of our readers this year were in the military, two were Special Forces guys, just back from some of the fiercest fighting in Afghanistan. The rest were recent college graduates, struggling to find jobs, get apartments they could afford, and payoff college loans.

 This year our reading of the Declaration clicked.

 As we went around the table, each person reading a few sentences of the Declaration, the momentum picked up. People started reading with enthusiasm, then gusto, and mounting passion as they got further down the list of grievances. They started banging the table as the abuses mounted, and finished by chanting all together the repeated phrase,&#8220;Free and Independent States&#8221;.  

It dawned on us that what happened in America in the 1770&#8217;s is like what&#8217;s happening all across the country today. We&#8217;re seeing the stirrings of a movement against Washington&#8217;s governing elite, an increasingly angry reaction to their abuse of power.  

 For the first time in all the years of reading the Declaration, I felt how angry the Colonials were.  It wasn&#8217;t just about paying taxes, or being able to vote for members of Parliament. It was about a far-away government dictating to people who lived very different lives. It was about a big government that took from the people but gave very little in return.  It was about an arrogant elite, deaf to the repeated petitions of the people. It was about abuse of power.

 Think of what it must have been like for our forbearers.  They had been carving out a life in the wilderness for over a hundred years, through their own determination, hard work and self-reliance.  


ALL of it here:
Fed up: Anger rising across America | Fox News


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> go spew all over the dailykos, hufferpost
> 
> you're full of nothing but nonsense bullshit



Humna humna humna humna

Southern Baptists back 'path to legal status' for undocumented immigrants

The nations largest Protestant denomination, the Southern Baptist Convention approved a resolution backing a path to legal status for illegal immigrants at its annual meeting in Phoenix.

The resolution calls on the government to make border security a priority and to hold businesses accountable for their hiring. It also asks government officials to support a just and compassionate path to legal status, with appropriate restitutionary measures, for those undocumented immigrants already living in our country. The vision for a path toward legal status mirrors what President Barack Obama has offered as hes urged support for immigration reform.


----------



## guno

Peach said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that America is not a Christian nation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would
> also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and
> existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."
> ..........John Neuhaus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Niemoller did, and we know where he went, Christ led him there.
> 
> Rabbi interviews Polish Christians Who Helped Jews During the Holocaust
Click to expand...


He was a righteous Gentile


----------



## Care4all

Most of these refugees will either be sent back home or be placed with their own relatives here in the USA.

There are laws and a process for the government to follow that are in place for refugees and refugee children, which takes a little bit of time to go through.

These ridiculous temper tantrums, are for naught imo.


----------



## koshergrl

At this point, does anyone even know what guno is talking about?

Does he strike anyone else as batshit insane?


----------



## protectionist

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go spew all over the dailykos, hufferpost
> 
> you're full of nothing but nonsense bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humna humna humna humna
> 
> Southern Baptists back 'path to legal status' for undocumented immigrants
> 
> The nation&#8217;s largest Protestant denomination, the Southern Baptist Convention approved a resolution backing a path to legal status for illegal immigrants at its annual meeting in Phoenix.
> 
> The resolution calls on the government to make border security a priority and to hold businesses accountable for their hiring. It also asks government officials to support &#8220;a just and compassionate path to legal status, with appropriate restitutionary measures, for those undocumented immigrants already living in our country.&#8221; The vision for a path toward legal status mirrors what President Barack Obama has offered as he&#8217;s urged support for immigration reform.
Click to expand...


Nothing new here.  The churches in America have long been one of the VESTED INTERESTS supporting immigration, for their own special reasons.  To fill their empty pews resulting from seriously declining congregations.

It's just like unions who back this abomination because it brings in new members for them to scrounge union dues from.

Examples of immigration's VESTED INTERESTS are: >>>

1. Businesses wanting cheap labor to reduce costs & boost profits.

*2. Churches wanting parishoners to fill their empty pews.*

3. Unions wanting members to replace their declining memberships.

4. Spanish media NEEDING Spanish-only speakers.

5. Ethnocentrist organizations wanting immigrants to multiply their race, for racist reasons (ex. La Raza- "the race")

6. Democrats seek VOTES (and get them).

7. Terrorists come in to enact terrorism (ex. the 9-11 hijackers came in on visas)

8. Anchor baby parents who become LEGALLY entitled to welfare benefits by having the pregnant woman give birth on the American side of the border. And then help themselves to a lifetime of benefits (more immigrants are receiving welfare benefits than native-born Americans).

9. Mexico - remittances$$$ from the USA are their second largest source of income (second only to their oil exports) Mexico also benefits immensely by dumping their poor people on the US, as we then stupidly pay their poverty bill for them. Other countries also benefit from remittances and poverty dumping.

10. Mexico's Reconquista of the American southwest. I take the Mexican govt at it's word when it says that is exactly its plan.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> At this point, does anyone even know what guno is talking about?
> 
> Does he strike anyone else as batshit insane?



Your soufern' baptists support the immigrants, put sttonger lighting in your trailer house so you can read


----------



## protectionist

Hold the Central American countries accountable for this atrocious INVASION. Note how silent they have been through all this latest border crisis. If they were not complicit in this, they would be apologizing, and rushing in to help repair the situation. They're not doing that because they are the ENGINEERS OF IT.

They've seen Mexico use migration of poor people into the US as a tactic bringing Mexico their # 1 source of income (remittances + welfare relief), and now they are wanting to cash in as well, as long as they have Obama and his crew, allowing it to happen.

This activity on the part of the Central American nations is a conscious, deliberate invasion and act of WAR, and it should be treated as such, with economic and/or military action taken against these imperialistic raiders.


----------



## Kondor3

Good...

The UN can donate some of its land, on which Los Niños can reside in the interim...

The UN can pay for their care, from non-US-supplied funds...

The UN can handle the logistics and security and transportation...

Just as soon as they take 'em off our hands, and ship 'em someplace else...

No problemo...

Meanwhile, Obumble, in one of those rare doing-something-right timelines, is preparing to send most of 'em back home...



Lakhota said:


> *UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees*
> 
> SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (AP) &#8212; United Nations officials are pushing for many of the Central Americans fleeing to the U.S. to be treated as refugees displaced by armed conflict, a designation meant to increase pressure on the United States and Mexico to accept tens of thousands of people currently ineligible for asylum.
> 
> Officials with the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees say they hope to see a regional agreement on that status Thursday when migration and interior department representatives from the U.S., Mexico, and Central America meet in Nicaragua. The group will discuss updating a 30-year-old declaration regarding the obligations nations have to aid refugees.
> 
> MORE: UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees
> 
> Makes more sense than calling these children illegal immigrants.  They are refugees.


----------



## protectionist

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, does anyone even know what guno is talking about?
> 
> Does he strike anyone else as batshit insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your soufern' baptists support the immigrants, put sttonger lighting in your trailer house so you can read
Click to expand...


As the rock of WWE fame would say > "IT DOESN'T MATTER" what the southern baptist say.  And if you put stronger lighting in your trailer house so you can read, you can read my post # 890, which erased away your post # 891.


----------



## Lakhota

Katzndogz said:


> The children with TB are going to die.   Those who have contracted TB from the children that have TB will die.   That's just the way it is.  No doubt democrats have thought of this and look at such deaths an more opportunity to blame republicans for letting children die.



Tuberculosis is a treatable and curable disease.  What's your next scare - Ebola and leprosy?


----------



## Ernie S.

guno said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One would like to believe that people who think of themselves as devout Christians would
> also behave in a manner that is in according with Christian ethics. But pastorally and
> existentially, I know that this is not the case, and never has been."
> ..........John Neuhaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do behave in a manner consistent with Christian ethics. The difference between you and me is that I don't ask you to pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.
Click to expand...


I can find hundreds of verses where Jesus asked us to be charitable, but none where he asked Caesar to tax his people in order to send money to foreign citizens.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do behave in a manner consistent with Christian ethics. The difference between you and me is that I don't ask you to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can find hundreds of verses where Jesus asked us to be charitable, but none where he asked Caesar to tax his people in order to send money to foreign citizens.
Click to expand...


So, you're against foreign aid?  Okay, contact your representatives in Washington.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> *UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees*
> 
> SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (AP) &#8212; United Nations officials are pushing for many of the Central Americans fleeing to the U.S. to be treated as refugees displaced by armed conflict, a designation meant to increase pressure on the United States and Mexico to accept tens of thousands of people currently ineligible for asylum.
> 
> Officials with the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees say they hope to see a regional agreement on that status Thursday when migration and interior department representatives from the U.S., Mexico, and Central America meet in Nicaragua. The group will discuss updating a 30-year-old declaration regarding the obligations nations have to aid refugees.
> 
> MORE: UN Enters Immigration Debate, Pushes For Fleeing Central Americans To Be Treated As Refugees
> 
> Makes more sense than calling these children illegal immigrants.  They are refugees.



Some may be.. I haven't seen any specific information relating to specific migrants, to establish that conclusion.  Many of these people are kids arriving with adults, who may just have decided to go to America, while not being victims of anything, which makes them not eligible for protection under the 2008 trafficking law.  They should be deported.

As for where is the Christian compassion for immigrant children, perhaps it is in the hearts of the unemployed American parents, who have the Christian compassion for their own children, who suffer because of their unemployment caused by excessive immigration.


----------



## Ernie S.

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go spew all over the dailykos, hufferpost
> 
> you're full of nothing but nonsense bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humna humna humna humna
> 
> Southern Baptists back 'path to legal status' for undocumented immigrants
> 
> The nations largest Protestant denomination, the Southern Baptist Convention approved a resolution backing a path to legal status for illegal immigrants at its annual meeting in Phoenix.
> 
> The resolution calls on the government to make border security a priority and to hold businesses accountable for their hiring. It also asks government officials to support a just and compassionate path to legal status, with appropriate restitutionary measures, for those undocumented immigrants already living in our country. The vision for a path toward legal status mirrors what President Barack Obama has offered as hes urged support for immigration reform.
Click to expand...


The only path to citizenship I'll support begins with illegals returning to their country of origin and applying for legal entry.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find hundreds of verses where Jesus asked us to be charitable, but none where he asked Caesar to tax his people in order to send money to foreign citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're against foreign aid?  Okay, contact your representatives in Washington.
Click to expand...


Now your talking responsibly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Open a TB ward in the UN Building


----------



## Lakhota

CrusaderFrank said:


> Open a TB ward in the UN Building



No problem.  Tuberculosis is a treatable and curable disease


----------



## Care4all

Ernie S. said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do behave in a manner consistent with Christian ethics. The difference between you and me is that I don't ask you to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can find hundreds of verses where Jesus asked us to be charitable, but none where he asked Caesar to tax his people in order to send money to foreign citizens.
Click to expand...

That was the issue Ernie...when Jesus said to give unto Caesar, what is his.

The person questioning Jesus about taxes that they had to pay to the Roman Government, was taxes that did NOT go towards the Jewish people.  Many Jews were very upset that they HAD TO PAY TAXES to their own Jewish Theocratic gvt ruling their communities, AND on top of the taxes they paid to the Jewish hierarchy, they had to pay taxes again to the Roman gvt which did near naught for them.  This Jewish man and many other Jews wanted a rebellion to take place, against the Roman Gvt due to these taxes among other things, and Jesus nipped that thought in the bud, with His answer of giving unto Caesar, what is his....


----------



## koshergrl

I love it when anti-Christian bigots maintain that in order to be a good Christian, you must acquiesce to whatever insanity they throw at you.

Sorry, that isn't the kernel of Christianity.


----------



## koshergrl

Christians are also advised to die rather than act in opposition to their Christian beliefs. 

I will not support a government that engages in human trafficking. I will not submit to the laws of a government that supports the sex trade. I will not pay money to kill children.

You give to Ceasar what it Ceasar's..but only as far as it is not in conflict with your faith.

Sorry, but assisting drug cartels and human traffickers, and using children to make political hay for progressives is against my Christian faith, and completely against the teachings of Christ.


----------



## koshergrl

And just so you know...we do not answer in terms of faith to anti-Christian pigs. 

It doesn't matter what you nutjobs say makes us good Christians. Having rejected Christ yourself, you are less than nothing to us.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> I love it when anti-Christian bigots maintain that in order to be a good Christian, you must acquiesce to whatever insanity they throw at you.
> 
> Sorry, that isn't the kernel of Christianity.



Just a question, when did Jesus demand that Rome stop whatever it was doing?  Quote that from the Gospels for us would you please?


----------



## Care4all

koshergrl said:


> Christians are also advised to die rather than act in opposition to their Christian beliefs.
> 
> I will not support a government that engages in human trafficking. I will not submit to the laws of a government that supports the sex trade. I will not pay money to kill children.
> 
> You give to Ceasar what it Ceasar's..but only as far as it is not in conflict with your faith.
> 
> Sorry, but assisting drug cartels and human traffickers, and using children to make political hay for progressives is against my Christian faith, and completely against the teachings of Christ.


Can you please explain what you are talking about with human trafficking and these refugees and our government being a part of it?  I have no idea, at all, what you are talking about?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> And just so you know...we do not answer in terms of faith to anti-Christian pigs.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you nutjobs say makes us good Christians. Having rejected Christ yourself, you are less than nothing to us.


We've noticed.  I wonder, would Jesus have described us as the "least among you"?  Nah, he would have just damned us to Hell right?  Sounds just like him...


----------



## peach174

Care4all said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not vaccinate them or give them lice shampoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are taking care of the lice, they already have TB and are not being treated.
> Do you realize that it costs 30,000 for each kid that has TB?
> Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Diseases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It costs $20 to treat a patient with tuberculosis....
> 
> It costs $2000-$3000 if they have a drug resistant tuberculosis, NOT the $30,000?
> 
> What It Takes To Cure Drug-Resistant Tuberculosis : Shots - Health News : NPR
Click to expand...


That does not include the whole cost.

PubMed Central, TABLE 3.: Am J Respir Crit Care Med. Jun 1, 2009; 179(11): 1055?1060. Published online Mar 19, 2009. doi:* 10.1164/rccm.200901-0153OC


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?


----------



## peach174

Many Christians want to help.
'Army of Christians' Ready to Help Migrant Children - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com

Although Baptist leaders have worked with the Obama administration for weeks, they've not received any clear guidance as to what role churches will be able to play in ministering to the unaccompanied children.


----------



## Kondor3

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?


I don't know about _*REAL*_ Liberals - most of whom are sane and honorable folk, supportive of their country - but I doubt that any of our resident America-Haters and Surrender Monkeys and Anarchists and Globalists have even so much as looked to see where they might be able to donate time or money in support of those children.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open a TB ward in the UN Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  Tuberculosis is a treatable and curable disease
Click to expand...


Were you born stupid or did you have to work at it?


Drug-Resistant TB


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?


Well I tried, but it turns out you can't just pull up with an empty minivan and say Hi, how many 15-year-old girls you got?  They looked at me kind of funny, which I thought was rude since I brought them new tennis shoes, underwear, and iPhones.  What more could they ask for?


----------



## Care4all

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?


How many times do I have to post this....?

THEY ARE NOT BEING ADOPTED OUT, there are very few that will be fostered....only those that the gvt has determined are involved in human sexual trafficking, and those that have good reason to believe they will be killed if they return....and the gvt determines this to be true.....all others will be sent home, unless they have a relative that lives here already that is willing to take them in.



> On Tuesday afternoon, the charity held an informational meeting for  prospective foster families at its Fort Worth headquarters. Another  meeting is scheduled this week on Thursday night.
> 
> *Officials cautioned that only a small percentage of those crossing the border will be in need of fostering.*
> 
> Cameras were not allowed inside the meeting, but reporters were able to attend.
> 
> During the meeting, Catholic Charities representatives said that  any child in need of fostering will have legal status. That means they  may have been the victims of trafficking, have no one to care for them  and have gone through all immigration hearings.
> 
> *Presenters told the group that most of the children will be placed  with relatives in the U.S. or sent back to their home countries, if  there is a safe place for them to go.*


http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Fa...omes-to-Unaccompanied-Children-266117561.html


----------



## Lakhota

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tried, but it turns out you can't just pull up with an empty minivan and say Hi, how many 15-year-old girls you got?  They looked at me kind of funny, which I thought was rude since I brought them new tennis shoes, underwear, and iPhones.  What more could they ask for?
Click to expand...


Goes to show ya that adoption isn't easy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

The OP is still in denial I see.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tried, but it turns out you can't just pull up with an empty minivan and say Hi, how many 15-year-old girls you got?  They looked at me kind of funny, which I thought was rude since I brought them new tennis shoes, underwear, and iPhones.  What more could they ask for?
Click to expand...


Ok, that was funny.


----------



## Lakhota

Morality predates Christianity.


----------



## jc456

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know...we do not answer in terms of faith to anti-Christian pigs.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you nutjobs say makes us good Christians. Having rejected Christ yourself, you are less than nothing to us.
> 
> 
> 
> We've noticed.  I wonder, would Jesus have described us as the "least among you"?  Nah, he would have just damned us to Hell right?  Sounds just like him...
Click to expand...


maybe he'd just flip you off. One never knows.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Care4all said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to post this....?
> 
> THEY ARE NOT BEING ADOPTED OUT, there are very few that will be fostered....only those that the gvt has determined are involved in human sexual trafficking, and those that have good reason to believe they will be killed if they return....and the gvt determines this to be true.....all others will be sent home, unless they have a relative that lives here already that is willing to take them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, the charity held an informational meeting for  prospective foster families at its Fort Worth headquarters. Another  meeting is scheduled this week on Thursday night.
> 
> *Officials cautioned that only a small percentage of those crossing the border will be in need of fostering.*
> 
> Cameras were not allowed inside the meeting, but reporters were able to attend.
> 
> During the meeting, Catholic Charities representatives said that  any child in need of fostering will have legal status. That means they  may have been the victims of trafficking, have no one to care for them  and have gone through all immigration hearings.
> 
> *Presenters told the group that most of the children will be placed  with relatives in the U.S. or sent back to their home countries, if  there is a safe place for them to go.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Families Willing to Open Homes to Immigrant Children | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
Click to expand...


Much like the op I wasn't serious. But unlike the op I bet the "christians" are doing what they can as compared to your average bleeding heart liberal with all their lip service.


----------



## Care4all

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open a TB ward in the UN Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  Tuberculosis is a treatable and curable disease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you born stupid or did you have to work at it?
> 
> 
> Drug-Resistant TB
Click to expand...

Drug resistant TB occurs when the patient did not take all of the medicine prescribed to treat the TB initially.

With an adult making certain these children with TB take all of their medicine, they will not develop Drug resistant TB....

The initial medication to treat TB costs $20 per patient....they just need to take every single pill!


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have our resident libs adopted these children yet?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to post this....?
> 
> THEY ARE NOT BEING ADOPTED OUT, there are very few that will be fostered....only those that the gvt has determined are involved in human sexual trafficking, and those that have good reason to believe they will be killed if they return....and the gvt determines this to be true.....all others will be sent home, unless they have a relative that lives here already that is willing to take them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, the charity held an informational meeting for prospective foster families at its Fort Worth headquarters. Another meeting is scheduled this week on Thursday night.
> 
> *Officials cautioned that only a small percentage of those crossing the border will be in need of fostering.*
> 
> Cameras were not allowed inside the meeting, but reporters were able to attend.
> 
> During the meeting, Catholic Charities representatives said that any child in need of fostering will have legal status. That means they may have been the victims of trafficking, have no one to care for them and have gone through all immigration hearings.
> 
> *Presenters told the group that most of the children will be placed with relatives in the U.S. or sent back to their home countries, if there is a safe place for them to go.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Families Willing to Open Homes to Immigrant Children | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
Click to expand...

 

Wait..you forgot one thing...

"relatives". Not relatives. 

Do you know the difference?

"Relatives" means anyone who says they are a relative...generally speaking, pimps, drug and human traffickers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> "Relatives" means anyone who says they are a relative...generally speaking, pimps, drug and human traffickers.


See, now that's the solution right there.  I should have said Hi, how many 15-year-old girls you got? ................................, I'm their uncle...


----------



## Lakhota

*Golden Rule*

The Golden Rule is an ethical rule that is often stated as, *"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you,"* or more simply, "Treat others as you would like to be treated." Also known as the ethic of reciprocity, the same concept has been the basis of social morality in many cultures throughout history. *Although the Golden Rule is often attributed to Jesus, many forms of the ethical principle long pre-date him.* Jesus himself, in Matthew 7:12 Bible-icon.png, describes it as the "sum of the law and the Prophets."

Historically, the Golden Rule can be found in ancient Babylon, China, and *even within Native American tribes.* The Golden Rule did not come into existence exclusively with the development of Judaism or Christianity.

MORE: Golden Rule - Iron Chariots Wiki

As most Atheist already know, Christians don't have a lock on morality - and never have.  One does not have to be a Christian to have compassion, honor, and morals.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> As most Atheist already know, Christians don't have a lock on morality - and never have.  One does not have to be a Christian to have compassion, honor, and morals.


Quite true.

Then again, if you live within Christendom (_the secularized West, to include Europe and the Western Hemisphere, as well as the Russias and Oceania, and large pockets elsewhere_), the dominant/controlling culture and society are largely the product of centuries of political and philosophical evolution under the aegis of Christianity, and many aspects of your personal moral code are strongly influenced by and even governed by such evolution within Christendom; something your average atheist conveniently tends to ignore or sublimate.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> As most Atheist already know, Christians don't have a lock on morality - and never have.  One does not have to be a Christian to have compassion, honor, and morals.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true.
> 
> Then again, if you live within Christendom (the secularized West, to include Europe and the Russias, the Western Hemisphere, Oceania, etc.), the dominant/controlling culture and society are largely the product of centuries of political and philosophical evolution under the aegis of Christianity, and many aspects of your personal moral code are strongly influenced by and even governed by such evolution within Christendom.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  At least 10 Christ-like figures predate Jesus.  10 Christ-like Figures Who Pre-Date Jesus - Listverse

Why didn't you quote my entire post?



> *Golden Rule*
> 
> The Golden Rule is an ethical rule that is often stated as, *"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you,"* or more simply, "Treat others as you would like to be treated." Also known as the ethic of reciprocity, the same concept has been the basis of social morality in many cultures throughout history. *Although the Golden Rule is often attributed to Jesus, many forms of the ethical principle long pre-date him.* Jesus himself, in Matthew 7:12 Bible-icon.png, describes it as the "sum of the law and the Prophets."
> 
> Historically, the Golden Rule can be found in ancient Babylon, China, and *even within Native American tribes.* The Golden Rule did not come into existence exclusively with the development of Judaism or Christianity.
> 
> MORE: Golden Rule - Iron Chariots Wiki
> 
> As most Atheist already know, Christians don't have a lock on morality - and never have.  One does not have to be a Christian to have compassion, honor, and morals.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> As most Atheist already know, Christians don't have a lock on morality - and never have.  One does not have to be a Christian to have compassion, honor, and morals.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true.
> 
> Then again, if you live within Christendom (the secularized West, to include Europe and the Russias, the Western Hemisphere, Oceania, etc.), the dominant/controlling culture and society are largely the product of centuries of political and philosophical evolution under the aegis of Christianity, and many aspects of your personal moral code are strongly influenced by and even governed by such evolution within Christendom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit...
Click to expand...

No. It's quite true.

Christianity has, indeed, borrowed much from predecessor belief-systems, even though that is not widely perceived.

However, there is much unique to Christianity, and the passing centuries (1) put a Christian spin on much of what was preserved of the past and (2) blended that into a fairly uniquely Christian macro-level philosophy and set of behavioral codes and morality standards.

Each and every culture and society within the realm of Christendom (_see earlier post for the definition in the modern age_) leans heavily upon Christianity for its values and morals and ethics and codes, even when that society has been secularized.

Biased, subjective minds cannot connect the historical dots with respect to morals and ethics and codes and philosophy, vis a vis Christianity and its historical philosophical development, on a culture-wide or society-wide scale.



> ..._At least 10 religions predate Christianity_...


There is no disagreement between us on this point.

I even go so far as to concede (see above) that Christianity borrowed heavily from its predecessors.



> ...Why didn't you quote my entire post?...


What for?

I was serving-up an opposing viewpoint concerning a very narrow range of text - the very text that I _did_ quote - and the remainder was largely irrelevant to the counterpoint I was making, and the omission (signaled via the usual elipsis) did not detract from the point or counterpoint, nor did it serve to position the quote out of context vis a vis the counterpoint - which are, of course, the 'fair use' criteria by which we all attempt to abide.

Lighten up, Francis...


----------



## koshergrl

Did anybody say that there were no religions that predate Christianity?

Sheesh the bible OT itself predates Christianity.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Morality predates Christianity.



Squaw, What do your people know about morality, they used to scalp their victims! ...You have more in common with the cult of Islam, than with other religions!

 Oh, BYW Tonto, doing a little research it seems the REGIME isn't using a Bush signed bill to help those diseased invaders, but a B.J. Clinton signed bill called the Trafficking Victims Protection Act of 2000. Congress subsequently reauthorized the Act in 2003, 2005, and 2008. It is the United States' initial attempt to combat modern slavery.

 Yes, please look that up and correct the ERROR in your signature, or I will have to post it every time you use that fallacious excuse!


----------



## Sallow

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morality predates Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squaw, What do your people know about morality, they used to scalp their victims! ...You have more in common with the cult of Islam, than with other religions!
Click to expand...


Scalping was a French thing.


----------



## Sallow

koshergrl said:


> Did anybody say that there were no religions that predate Christianity?
> 
> Sheesh the bible OT itself predates Christianity.



Yeah.

Back in the day..it was called the Torah.

Oh wait..still is.


----------



## Vigilante

Sallow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morality predates Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squaw, What do your people know about morality, they used to scalp their victims! ...You have more in common with the cult of Islam, than with other religions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scalping was a French thing.
Click to expand...

 
 If YOU say so, Swallow! 

Based on markings on skulls, drawings, linguistic clues, and the diaries of 15th- and 16th-century explorers, their conclusions were ultimately published in a 1981 book, "The European and the Indian," which argues that the practice of *scalping* in North and South America predated the arrival of Christopher Columbus. 

 "Scalps were not mere trophies or booty of war, however," Axtell wrote. "The whorl of hair on the crown and especially male scalp locks, braided and decorated with jewelry, paint, and feathers, represented the person's `soul' or living spirit. To lose that hair to an enemy was to lose control over one's life, to become socially and spiritually `dead', whether biological death resulted or not." 

Who Scalped Whom? - Historians Suggest Indians Were As Much Victims As Perpetrators.


----------



## koshergrl

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody say that there were no religions that predate Christianity?
> 
> Sheesh the bible OT itself predates Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Back in the day..it was called the Torah.
> 
> Oh wait..still is.
Click to expand...

 

I'm sure you think you're imparting knowledge but trust me when I say..you're not.


----------



## Ernie S.

Care4all said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes becasue as everyone knows your jesus was all about who pays for what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find hundreds of verses where Jesus asked us to be charitable, but none where he asked Caesar to tax his people in order to send money to foreign citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the issue Ernie...when Jesus said to give unto Caesar, what is his.
> 
> The person questioning Jesus about taxes that they had to pay to the Roman Government, was taxes that did NOT go towards the Jewish people.  Many Jews were very upset that they HAD TO PAY TAXES to their own Jewish Theocratic gvt ruling their communities, AND on top of the taxes they paid to the Jewish hierarchy, they had to pay taxes again to the Roman gvt which did near naught for them.  This Jewish man and many other Jews wanted a rebellion to take place, against the Roman Gvt due to these taxes among other things, and Jesus nipped that thought in the bud, with His answer of giving unto Caesar, what is his....
Click to expand...


We all understand that, but where did He say that government should tax its citizens to feed Egyptians?


----------



## Peach

Vigilante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squaw, What do your people know about morality, they used to scalp their victims! ...You have more in common with the cult of Islam, than with other religions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was a French thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If YOU say so, Swallow!
> 
> Based on markings on skulls, drawings, linguistic clues, and the diaries of 15th- and 16th-century explorers, their conclusions were ultimately published in a 1981 book, "The European and the Indian," which argues that the practice of *scalping* in North and South America predated the arrival of Christopher Columbus.
> 
> "Scalps were not mere trophies or booty of war, however," Axtell wrote. "The whorl of hair on the crown and especially male scalp locks, braided and decorated with jewelry, paint, and feathers, represented the person's `soul' or living spirit. To lose that hair to an enemy was to lose control over one's life, to become socially and spiritually `dead', whether biological death resulted or not."
> 
> Who Scalped Whom? - Historians Suggest Indians Were As Much Victims As Perpetrators.
Click to expand...


Yes, brutal "souvenirs of war abound in human history. (Compassion is neither Christian, Judaic, Islamic, nor polytheist.)  Back to the issue, repatriation will cost much more than 2 billion, and only a few of the children that entered illagally may qualify for foster care, or the longer wait for adoption.

(For far too long, one parent could be "dispensed" with in the adoption process, usually a putative father, with a "I do not know where he is" affidavit. Many states, in this century, now have a state registry that must be notified of pending adoptions, and often service by publication is required, it matters not where the "unknown" parent is domociled.)


----------



## koshergrl

Uh..ok?


----------



## koshergrl

Random Association Maven "peach" strikes again. Not sure how adoption plays into the scalp convo...or how scalping plays into the immigration issue..but hey, what does it matter...


----------



## Vigilante

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was a French thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If YOU say so, Swallow!
> 
> Based on markings on skulls, drawings, linguistic clues, and the diaries of 15th- and 16th-century explorers, their conclusions were ultimately published in a 1981 book, "The European and the Indian," which argues that the practice of *scalping* in North and South America predated the arrival of Christopher Columbus.
> 
> "Scalps were not mere trophies or booty of war, however," Axtell wrote. "The whorl of hair on the crown and especially male scalp locks, braided and decorated with jewelry, paint, and feathers, represented the person's `soul' or living spirit. To lose that hair to an enemy was to lose control over one's life, to become socially and spiritually `dead', whether biological death resulted or not."
> 
> Who Scalped Whom? - Historians Suggest Indians Were As Much Victims As Perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, brutal "souvenirs of war abound in human history. (Compassion is neither Christian, Judaic, Islamic, nor polytheist.) Back to the issue, repatriation will cost much more than 2 billion, and only a few of the children that entered illagally may qualify for foster care, or the longer wait for adoption.
> 
> (For far too long, one parent could be "dispensed" with in the adoption process, usually a putative father, with a "I do not know where he is" affidavit. Many states, in this century, now have a state registry that must be notified of pending adoptions, and often service by publication is required, it matters not where the "unknown" parent is domociled.)
Click to expand...


Much more is an UNDERSTATEMENT!!!

President Barack *Obama* cares, the White House insisted Tuesday in *asking* Congress for $*3.7* billion in emergency funds to better respond to the flood of immigration...

Obama seeks emergency immigration funds, more authority - CNN.com

 Flying them home all first class WITH MEALS is so much cheaper!


----------



## koshergrl

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, now that's the solution right there. I should have said Hi, how many 15-year-old girls you got? ................................, I'm their uncle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, to progressive scum, that right there is hi-larious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bible thumping white trailer trash says what
Click to expand...

 
I'm not the one joking about picking up 15 year old girls now, pretending to be an *uncle*.... am I? 
  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It baffles me that inflammatory christian bashing threads like this remain in politics.


----------



## Kondor3

Grampa Murked U said:


> It baffles me that inflammatory christian bashing threads like this remain in politics.


Should have been stuffed into the Religion dead zone or the Badlands, some time ago.

Mebbe the Mods are on a summer vacation schedule... ;-)


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that inflammatory christian bashing threads like this remain in politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been stuffed into the Religion dead zone or the Badlands, some time ago.
> 
> Mebbe the Mods are on a summer vacation schedule... ;-)
Click to expand...


So, you want to stuff the hot political topic of poor immigrant children in the dead zone.  Not surprised.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It baffles me that inflammatory christian bashing threads like this remain in politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been stuffed into the Religion dead zone or the Badlands, some time ago.
> 
> Mebbe the Mods are on a summer vacation schedule... ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you want to stuff the hot political topic of poor immigrant children in the dead zone.  Not surprised.
Click to expand...

No...

Just the thread containing your putrid and cynical (and failed) attempt to use religion to advance your pro-Illegals agenda...


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been stuffed into the Religion dead zone or the Badlands, some time ago.
> 
> Mebbe the Mods are on a summer vacation schedule... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want to stuff the hot political topic of poor immigrant children in the dead zone.  Not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...
> 
> Just the thread containing your putrid and cynical (and failed) attempt to use religion to advance your pro-Illegals agenda...
Click to expand...


Look, sparky, righties routinely like to act and talk how Christian they are - but they are mostly the ones raising hell about showing compassion for these immigrant/refugee children.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want to stuff the hot political topic of poor immigrant children in the dead zone.  Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> Just the thread containing your putrid and cynical (and failed) attempt to use religion to advance your pro-Illegals agenda...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, sparky, righties routinely like to act and talk how Christian they are - but they are mostly the ones raising hell about showing compassion for these immigrant/refugee children.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter.

That's the apologia you start off with.

Stereotyping, no less.

But it quickly morphs into something much different and much more sinister.

And folks around here simply aren't going to let you spew-on, unchallenged.

Nothing more complicated about it than that.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> Just the thread containing your putrid and cynical (and failed) attempt to use religion to advance your pro-Illegals agenda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, sparky, righties routinely like to act and talk how Christian they are - but they are mostly the ones raising hell about showing compassion for these immigrant/refugee children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> That's the apologia you start off with.
> 
> Stereotyping, no less.
> 
> But it quickly morphs into something much different and much more sinister.
> 
> And folks around here simply aren't going to let you spew-on, unchallenged.
> 
> Nothing more complicated about it than that.
Click to expand...


I can see this thread hits a nerve.  That's good.  It should.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, sparky, righties routinely like to act and talk how Christian they are - but they are mostly the ones raising hell about showing compassion for these immigrant/refugee children.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> That's the apologia you start off with.
> 
> Stereotyping, no less.
> 
> But it quickly morphs into something much different and much more sinister.
> 
> And folks around here simply aren't going to let you spew-on, unchallenged.
> 
> Nothing more complicated about it than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see this thread hits a nerve.  That's good.  It should.
Click to expand...

Perhaps it should.

But not coming from non-Christians.

And especially those who spend much time around here bashing Christianity, and/or religions and spirituality in general, in a cynical/faux-superiority fashion.

Even most of the REAL Christians around here are done with this POS thread.

Whatever purpose it served, disappeared ages ago, as we are now reduced to rock-throwing and automatic gainsay on both sides.

Time to put it to bed.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> That's the apologia you start off with.
> 
> Stereotyping, no less.
> 
> But it quickly morphs into something much different and much more sinister.
> 
> And folks around here simply aren't going to let you spew-on, unchallenged.
> 
> Nothing more complicated about it than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this thread hits a nerve.  That's good.  It should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it should.
> 
> But not coming from non-Christians.
> 
> And especially those who spend much time around here bashing Christianity, and/or religions and spirituality in general, in a cynical/faux-superiority fashion.
> 
> Even most of the REAL Christians around here are done with this POS thread.
> 
> Whatever purpose it served, disappeared ages ago, as we are now reduced to rock-throwing and automatic gainsay on both sides.
> 
> Time to put it to bed.
Click to expand...


Really?  Who made you King?  The immigrant/refugee children crisis continues.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this thread hits a nerve.  That's good.  It should.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it should.
> 
> But not coming from non-Christians.
> 
> And especially those who spend much time around here bashing Christianity, and/or religions and spirituality in general, in a cynical/faux-superiority fashion.
> 
> Even most of the REAL Christians around here are done with this POS thread.
> 
> Whatever purpose it served, disappeared ages ago, as we are now reduced to rock-throwing and automatic gainsay on both sides.
> 
> Time to put it to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Who made you King?  The immigrant/refugee children crisis continues.
Click to expand...

Nobody made me king.

I was merely expressing my opinion, in agreeing with our colleague about this thread having outlived its usefulness and interest.

And you pushed me to elaborate further.

Well... that's what I did.

You asked.

And, given the fading intensity and repetition now extant within this thread, it would appear that it won't be long before that opinion is vindicated.

We shall learn that answer to that soon enough, at any rate.

Any other questions, while you've got my attention?


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it should.
> 
> But not coming from non-Christians.
> 
> And especially those who spend much time around here bashing Christianity, and/or religions and spirituality in general, in a cynical/faux-superiority fashion.
> 
> Even most of the REAL Christians around here are done with this POS thread.
> 
> Whatever purpose it served, disappeared ages ago, as we are now reduced to rock-throwing and automatic gainsay on both sides.
> 
> Time to put it to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who made you King?  The immigrant/refugee children crisis continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody made me king.
> 
> I was merely expressing my opinion, in agreeing with our colleague about this thread having outlived its usefulness and interest.
> 
> And you pushed me to elaborate further.
> 
> Well... that's what I did.
> 
> You asked.
> 
> And, given the fading intensity and repetition now extant within this thread, it would appear that it won't be long before that opinion is vindicated.
> 
> We shall learn that answer to that soon enough, at any rate.
> 
> Any other questions, while you've got my attention?
Click to expand...


No, other than thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who made you King?  The immigrant/refugee children crisis continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody made me king.
> 
> I was merely expressing my opinion, in agreeing with our colleague about this thread having outlived its usefulness and interest.
> 
> And you pushed me to elaborate further.
> 
> Well... that's what I did.
> 
> You asked.
> 
> And, given the fading intensity and repetition now extant within this thread, it would appear that it won't be long before that opinion is vindicated.
> 
> We shall learn that answer to that soon enough, at any rate.
> 
> Any other questions, while you've got my attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, other than thanks for bumping the thread.
Click to expand...

No prob.

It's losing its mojo, and needed a Pity Bump anyway.

All part of the friendly service.

No extra charge.


----------



## beagle9

How come Obama gets to use the word *THEY* so loosely, but if a white man uses that term when speaking, HE IS LABELED A RACIST ?  

Obama seems to love the word *they* when speaking about those who oppose him and his policies or failures lately.


----------



## Vigilante

*Violent MS-13 Gang Members Leave Graffiti on Bathroom Walls of Processing Center!*

Townhall ^ 


 An internal Border Patrol executive summary obtained by Townhall confirms that at least 16 unaccompanied illegal minors (those under the age of 18, according to U.S. government policy), are members of the brutal El Salvadorian street gang Mara Salvatrucha&#8212;or MS-13. Gang members left graffiti on the walls of the Nogales Border Patrol processing center, which suggested they had ties to the organization....


----------



## Slyhunter

Vigilante said:


> *Violent MS-13 Gang Members Leave Graffiti on Bathroom Walls of Processing Center!*
> 
> Townhall ^
> 
> 
> An internal Border Patrol executive summary obtained by Townhall confirms that at least 16 unaccompanied illegal minors (those under the age of 18, according to U.S. government policy), are members of the brutal El Salvadorian street gang Mara Salvatruchaor MS-13. Gang members left graffiti on the walls of the Nogales Border Patrol processing center, which suggested they had ties to the organization....



House the buggers and they draw on your walls, that's gratitude for you.


----------



## Claudette

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody made me king.
> 
> I was merely expressing my opinion, in agreeing with our colleague about this thread having outlived its usefulness and interest.
> 
> And you pushed me to elaborate further.
> 
> Well... that's what I did.
> 
> You asked.
> 
> And, given the fading intensity and repetition now extant within this thread, it would appear that it won't be long before that opinion is vindicated.
> 
> We shall learn that answer to that soon enough, at any rate.
> 
> Any other questions, while you've got my attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, other than thanks for bumping the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No prob.
> 
> It's losing its mojo, and needed a Pity Bump anyway.
> 
> All part of the friendly service.
> 
> No extra charge.
Click to expand...


Shittiingbull is all for giving a home to every illegal out there as long as they don't land at her house. She sure doesn't want to take on the expense of taking care of them without taxpayer dollars. Like most lefty loons she's pretty magnanimous with other peoples money,


----------



## Kondor3

Slyhunter said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Violent MS-13 Gang Members Leave Graffiti on Bathroom Walls of Processing Center!*
> 
> Townhall ^
> 
> 
> An internal Border Patrol executive summary obtained by Townhall confirms that at least 16 unaccompanied illegal minors (those under the age of 18, according to U.S. government policy), are members of the brutal El Salvadorian street gang Mara Salvatruchaor MS-13. Gang members left graffiti on the walls of the Nogales Border Patrol processing center, which suggested they had ties to the organization....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House the buggers and they draw on your walls, that's gratitude for you.
Click to expand...

Low-class, no-class riff-raff.


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



You're seeing it.


----------



## JimH52

> Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free;
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
> Send these, the homeless,
> Tempest-tossed to me
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!



*Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*


----------



## Sallow

Theowl32 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Indians sold a lot of their land, like Manhattan, it was bought for some shiny trinkets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was only true in the European version of events.
> 
> Indian "ownership" of land has far different implications.
> 
> For the most part, Indians didn't believe they "owned" the land. They believed they were a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You survival of the fittest atheists certainly have selective observations.
> 
> While you are giving your land to one of these natives, why don't you contemplate how natives never had a word for wheel.
> 
> I will let that marinate and I will now see how you really do not believe in the survival of the fittest in the human species.
> 
> However, it does exist in every other one.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Anyone ever notice that liberals do nothing for anyone? They claim they love the poor illegals, but they would never give up one of their little rooms. They do not even lift a finger. Then you have these assholes that feign outrage over the word REDSKINS and claim how they much they hate the land was taken from the native, however you would  never see these liberals give up their land to a native. Ever notice that?
> 
> 
> Other than the systematic destruction of America, what do liberals stand for? Name it. I will show how they are hypocrites about everything.
Click to expand...


Ah so from a Christian perspective, when one set of Christians finds it impossible to live with another set of Christians, it's okay to impose on people from another land, move in, take their stuff and butcher them.

All praise Jesus.


----------



## Claudette

JimH52 said:


> Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free;
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
> Send these, the homeless,
> Tempest-tossed to me
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
Click to expand...



Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.


----------



## Lakhota

Sallow said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was only true in the European version of events.
> 
> Indian "ownership" of land has far different implications.
> 
> For the most part, Indians didn't believe they "owned" the land. They believed they were a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You survival of the fittest atheists certainly have selective observations.
> 
> While you are giving your land to one of these natives, why don't you contemplate how natives never had a word for wheel.
> 
> I will let that marinate and I will now see how you really do not believe in the survival of the fittest in the human species.
> 
> However, it does exist in every other one.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Anyone ever notice that liberals do nothing for anyone? They claim they love the poor illegals, but they would never give up one of their little rooms. They do not even lift a finger. Then you have these assholes that feign outrage over the word REDSKINS and claim how they much they hate the land was taken from the native, however you would  never see these liberals give up their land to a native. Ever notice that?
> 
> 
> Other than the systematic destruction of America, what do liberals stand for? Name it. I will show how they are hypocrites about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so from a Christian perspective, when one set of Christians finds it impossible to live with another set of Christians, it's okay to impose on people from another land, move in, take their stuff and butcher them.
> 
> All praise Jesus.
Click to expand...


Amen!  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## guno

Claudette said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free;
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
> Send these, the homeless,
> Tempest-tossed to me
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
Click to expand...


Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing it.
Click to expand...


I'm seeing it too. All I need do is look out my window to see my guest house that is currently occupied by an abused single mother of 2 that needed a place to escape the beatings.

Are you doing as much? How about the rest of you "enlightened" Liberals? How are you making a difference? What are you doing to help other than demanding I do more?


----------



## Ernie S.

guno said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
Click to expand...


How many brown children are you housing and feeding right now?* What are you personally, doing to help?*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing it too. All I need do is look out my window to see my guest house that is currently occupied by an abused single mother of 2 that needed a place to escape the beatings.
> 
> Are you doing as much? How about the rest of you "enlightened" Liberals? How are you making a difference? What are you doing to help other than demanding I do more?
Click to expand...

Aren't you getting tired of patting yourself on the back?  And who asked you to do more?

If you are doing what your faiths demands, why do you need a pat on the head?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many brown children are you housing and feeding right now?* What are you personally, doing to help?*
Click to expand...

And what personal thing should that be?


----------



## Ernie S.

Anyone? WTF are you personally doing for these people other than demanding taxpayers do more?


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing it too. All I need do is look out my window to see my guest house that is currently occupied by an abused single mother of 2 that needed a place to escape the beatings.
> 
> Are you doing as much? How about the rest of you "enlightened" Liberals? How are you making a difference? What are you doing to help other than demanding I do more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you getting tired of patting yourself on the back?  And who asked you to do more?
> 
> If you are doing what your faiths demands, why do you need a pat on the head?
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact, I am, but you're the first Liberal that has even acknowledged what I do to help out in my little corner of the world. I've yet to see you or Lakhota or the rest of you Libs share what they are doing. All I see is wringing of hands and desperate cries about the plight of kids who have entered our country illegally.

YOU have DEMANDED I, and the rest of the tax paying public do more. Sorry pal. I'm doing all I can right now. If the plight of these kids saddens you so much, why don't you share your resources with them directly?

What the fuck are *YOU* doing to help these kids or anyone else, for that matter. Share your examples of charity.


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many brown children are you housing and feeding right now?* What are you personally, doing to help?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what personal thing should that be?
Click to expand...


Do you even know what charity is?

How about it? Go ahead. Give us your definition.


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
Click to expand...



Why do you keep insisting on making everything about _your obsession with skin color_? The topic of controlling immigration does not hinge on _your fears and weakness_. Take your racism and hatred somewhere else until you grow up a little.


----------



## koshergrl

guno is a psychotic drug addict. Engaging him is a waste of time.


----------



## Avatar4321

Let's review a bit here:

1) Suggesting we reunite the children to their parents is unchristian to Lakhota.
2) Suggesting we foster and take care of children whose parents we can't find is unchristian and indoctrination.

Why exactly is the only solution putting them in camps?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing it too. All I need do is look out my window to see my guest house that is currently occupied by an abused single mother of 2 that needed a place to escape the beatings.
> 
> Are you doing as much? How about the rest of you "enlightened" Liberals? How are you making a difference? What are you doing to help other than demanding I do more?
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you getting tired of patting yourself on the back?  And who asked you to do more?
> 
> If you are doing what your faiths demands, why do you need a pat on the head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I am, but you're the first Liberal that has even acknowledged what I do to help out in my little corner of the world. I've yet to see you or Lakhota or the rest of you Libs share what they are doing. All I see is wringing of hands and desperate cries about the plight of kids who have entered our country illegally.
> 
> YOU have DEMANDED I, and the rest of the tax paying public do more. Sorry pal. I'm doing all I can right now. If the plight of these kids saddens you so much, why don't you share your resources with them directly?
> 
> What the fuck are *YOU* doing to help these kids or anyone else, for that matter. Share your examples of charity.
Click to expand...

I haven't "demanded" anything.  Pay your taxes and let the Feds do their job.  And stop patting yourself on the back like a child for doing what your faith demands.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many brown children are you housing and feeding right now?* What are you personally, doing to help?*
> 
> 
> 
> And what personal thing should that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what charity is?
> 
> How about it? Go ahead. Give us your definition.
Click to expand...

A little lesson for you, from Jesus:

Matthew 6:1-4

"Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. "So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ..._stop patting yourself on the back like a child for doing what your faith demands._


Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._stop patting yourself on the back like a child for doing what your faith demands._
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
Click to expand...

Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

PaintMyHouse said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what personal thing should that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what charity is?
> 
> How about it? Go ahead. Give us your definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little lesson for you, from Jesus:
> 
> Matthew 6:1-4
> 
> "Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. "So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,
Click to expand...


Notice He says when YOU GIVE to the poor. Not when the government takes away from you then gives it to the poor.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._stop patting yourself on the back like a child for doing what your faith demands._
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
Click to expand...

Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.


----------



## Meister

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
Click to expand...


Exactly, context is everything.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Lonestar_logic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what charity is?
> 
> How about it? Go ahead. Give us your definition.
> 
> 
> 
> A little lesson for you, from Jesus:
> 
> Matthew 6:1-4
> 
> "Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. "So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice He says when YOU GIVE to the poor. Not when the government takes away from you then gives it to the poor.
Click to expand...

Must we quote Jesus on taxes yet again?  You won't like it.

And the discussion was on Charity, which I am attempting to teach him what Jesus taught.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
Click to expand...

Directly quoting the Bible is twisting?  Interesting.


----------



## Kondor3

Meister said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, context is everything.
Click to expand...

It's the way the Real World works, regardless of what these 'colleagues' would like us to believe.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Meister said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, context is everything.
Click to expand...

I was unaware the Bible had a context?  Fascinating.  I guess in Muslim nations it's simply not true then.

I will remember this when you guys starting quoting the Qur'an.  Whatever you say about it isn't true, it can't be, because you don't believe...


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, context is everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware the Bible had a context?  Fascinating.  I guess in Muslim nations it's simply not true then.
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of the Bible in context.

It's a matter of the interpretation of the bible and the nature and agenda of the interpreter in context.

You could point to a thousand-and-one history books which say that Julius Caesar is dead.

Yet, if that comes from an untrustworthy or unwelcome agenda-driven articulater or interpreter, folks will quite understandably seek a second opinion on Caesar's demise, rather than trust the interpreter.

Especially when the interpretation attempts to coerce people into doing something that they do not want to do, and which they see as slow cultural and societal suicide.

Folks tune it out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, context is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware the Bible had a context?  Fascinating.  I guess in Muslim nations it's simply not true then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of the Bible in context.
> 
> It's a matter of the interpretation of the bible and the nature and agenda of the interpreter in context.
Click to expand...

Yeah, feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked is pretty hard to work through without faith.


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Are you talking about the same Christians you mock and demonize all year and especially at Christmastime? Really? You want Christians NOW? 

Roflmao.


----------



## Avatar4321

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._stop patting yourself on the back like a child for doing what your faith demands._
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
Click to expand...


No one said only believers are allowed to quote the Bible. In fact, the Bible clearly shows that even the devil quotes scriptures when it serves his purposes.


----------



## Avatar4321

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But Believers generally do not allow The Master's words to be twisted to suit the agenda of Nonbelievers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, context is everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware the Bible had a context?  Fascinating.  I guess in Muslim nations it's simply not true then.
> 
> I will remember this when you guys starting quoting the Qur'an.  Whatever you say about it isn't true, it can't be, because you don't believe...
Click to expand...


Everything has context. You're the first person I've ever seen claim otherwise.


----------



## Avatar4321

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware the Bible had a context?  Fascinating.  I guess in Muslim nations it's simply not true then.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of the Bible in context.
> 
> It's a matter of the interpretation of the bible and the nature and agenda of the interpreter in context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked is pretty hard to work through without faith.
Click to expand...


Really? They why is it when we suggest that Christians foster the children, we are told we are trying to indoctrinate them? Instead, we should just throw them in a camp? Who on earth truly believes that's the Christian thing to do?

Remember Jesus told us to feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked. He didn't tell Ceasar to.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota, what is the Christian thing to do here? You don't want us to reunite them with their parents. You don't want us to foster the children. What do you want us to do? How is putting them in camps the Christian thing to do?


----------



## Discombobulated

I wonder how the recruiting for all the new foster parents is going?


----------



## Claudette

guno said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
Click to expand...


LMAO Leave to an idiot like you to throw that "brown" comment in there. Thats how your liberal mind works. Anyone not agreeing with you is a racist. 


How bout we taxpayers are sick and tired of being forced to bankroll the lives of others. Thats more on point that your assine "brown" comment.  Your a fucking idiot.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Avatar4321 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of the Bible in context.
> 
> It's a matter of the interpretation of the bible and the nature and agenda of the interpreter in context.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked is pretty hard to work through without faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? They why is it when we suggest that Christians foster the children, we are told we are trying to indoctrinate them? Instead, we should just throw them in a camp? Who on earth truly believes that's the Christian thing to do?
> 
> Remember Jesus told us to feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked. He didn't tell Ceasar to.
Click to expand...

He didn't care what Caesar did, nor Rome, so why do you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Claudette said:


> How bout we taxpayers are sick and tired of being forced to bankroll the lives of others.


I'm sick of paying for the military.  Big deal...


----------



## Avatar4321

PaintMyHouse said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked is pretty hard to work through without faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? They why is it when we suggest that Christians foster the children, we are told we are trying to indoctrinate them? Instead, we should just throw them in a camp? Who on earth truly believes that's the Christian thing to do?
> 
> Remember Jesus told us to feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked. He didn't tell Ceasar to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't care what Caesar did, or Rome, so why do you?
Click to expand...


Says who exactly?

What He was concerned with was individuals acting in their responsibilities. He was concerned with reconciling people with God and with their fellow man.

Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all your heart, mind, might and strength and love your neighbor as yourself.

Not tell me, do you love God when you place a government before Him? When you care more about power and making people dependent on you, are you loving God and your fellow man? Do you love God or your fellow man when you steal from others to give to yourself?


----------



## koshergrl

Claudette said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. They can all live at your house we all know how much you love those smelly Latino's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because we all know your jesus was all about keeping brown children out of America, For it is written
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO Leave to an idiot like you to throw that "brown" comment in there. Thats how your liberal mind works. Anyone not agreeing with you is a racist.
> 
> 
> How bout we taxpayers are sick and tired of being forced to bankroll the lives of others. Thats more on point that your assine "brown" comment. Your a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

 
They see the influx of criminal brown children as a punishment that we justly deserve.

As I've pointed out repeatedly..to a progressive, minority children are chattel..they're only value lies in how they can be used.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Avatar4321 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such calls fall upon deaf ears, when articulated by those without belief.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said only believers are allowed to quote the Bible. In fact, the Bible clearly shows that even the devil quotes scriptures when it serves his purposes.
Click to expand...


Yes he does, but does that make what he quotes untrue?  What's the "untrue" part of "What you do unto others..."?


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout we taxpayers are sick and tired of being forced to bankroll the lives of others.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of paying for the military. Big deal...
Click to expand...

 
The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.

Naturally you hate it. You're an anti-American piece of shit, who wants to see our borders dissolved, our people killed, and our government replaced by a totalitarian regime. You want the American people completely disarmed, so they can be more effectively wiped out by the criminals that you and your ilk are shipping in by the tens of thousands.


----------



## BluesMistress

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open a TB ward in the UN Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No problem.  Tuberculosis is a treatable and curable disease*
Click to expand...


By far one of the Stupidest things you've posted lately ~~
I hope you'll be so kind and invite several infected children into your home. Until then Please educate yourself ~

If not treated properly, TB disease can be fatal. 

Drug-Resistant TB ~
Multidrug-Resistant Tuberculosis (Bedaquiline)
Multidrug-Resistant Tuberculosis (MDR TB)
Extensively Drug-Resistant Tuberculosis (XDR TB)
CDC&#8217;s Role in Preventing Extensively Drug-Resistant Tuberculosis (XDR TB)

Certain groups of people (such as people with weakened immune systems) are at very high risk of developing TB disease once infected with TB bacteria. Every effort should be made to begin appropriate treatment and to ensure completion of the entire course of treatment for latent TB infection.

TB disease can be treated by taking several drugs for 6 to 9 months. There are 10 drugs currently approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for treating TB. Of the approved drugs, the first-line anti-TB agents that form the core of treatment regimens include:

isoniazid (INH)
rifampin (RIF)
ethambutol (EMB)
pyrazinamide (PZA)
Regimens for treating TB disease have an initial phase of 2 months, followed by a choice of several options for the continuation phase of either 4 or 7 months (total of 6 to 9 months for treatment). NOT a simple treatment...

TB is a Very serious and contagious disease. Many times it is not curable and Never good for any body.

CDC | TB | Basic TB Facts


----------



## Avatar4321

PaintMyHouse said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said only believers are allowed to quote the Bible. In fact, the Bible clearly shows that even the devil quotes scriptures when it serves his purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he does, but does that make what he quotes untrue?  What's the "untrue" part of "What you do unto others..."?
Click to expand...


You think the devil is quoting scriptures to support the truth?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Avatar4321 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? They why is it when we suggest that Christians foster the children, we are told we are trying to indoctrinate them? Instead, we should just throw them in a camp? Who on earth truly believes that's the Christian thing to do?
> 
> Remember Jesus told us to feed the hungry, heal the sick, and clothe the naked. He didn't tell Ceasar to.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't care what Caesar did, or Rome, so why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who exactly?
> 
> What He was concerned with was individuals acting in their responsibilities. He was concerned with reconciling people with God and with their fellow man.
> 
> Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all your heart, mind, might and strength and love your neighbor as yourself.
> 
> Not tell me, do you love God when you place a government before Him? When you care more about power and making people dependent on you, are you loving God and your fellow man? Do you love God or your fellow man when you steal from others to give to yourself?
Click to expand...

You are the one who is placing the government before God, by spending your time worrying about what it does.  And the policy of the US and Jesus are aligned in this case, so what's the problem?  Jesus never told Rome how to spend the taxes it collected, and he told you not to worry about what didn't come from God.

Tell us Christian, what's the problem here, and where did this "taxes should be low" Jesus come from when he said nothing of the kind?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Avatar4321 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said only believers are allowed to quote the Bible. In fact, the Bible clearly shows that even the devil quotes scriptures when it serves his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does, but does that make what he quotes untrue?  What's the "untrue" part of "What you do unto others..."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the devil is quoting scriptures to support the truth?
Click to expand...

Where are your answers to the above questions?  Are they that difficult?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout we taxpayers are sick and tired of being forced to bankroll the lives of others.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of paying for the military. Big deal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.
Click to expand...

Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army?  It's unconstitutional.

http://www.heritage.org/constitution/#!/articles/1/essays/52/army-clause


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of paying for the military. Big deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
Click to expand...

 
How is that related to this conversation?

We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that related to this conversation?
> 
> We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.
Click to expand...

The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.


----------



## usmcstinger

Since San Francisco is willing to taken in Illegal Aliens, all the children should be sent their.

I am very curious who created this situation, Mexico allows these children into their country ignoring their strict immigration rules. It is time to cut off trade and US hand outs to the Latin American Countries and Mexico.
Many of these children bring in diseases that have been almost non existent in the US.
What is the UN doing for these Children that were sent on a very dangerous journey?
It appears to me this is an international crime against children.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that link doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that it doesn't since it's not a work of right-wing fiction, even though it is written by right-wingers.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that related to this conversation?
> 
> We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
Click to expand...


And here I thought the Left was all about Separation of Church and State..  Here they go quoting the Bible to support their political position.

Hypocrites.


----------



## BluesMistress

Huummmm......Seems there is a christian group that is going to the border to help the children.
I've just donated...What have you done today to help the children???

Glenn Beck on Tuesday announced that he will be bringing tractor-trailers full of food, water, teddy bears and soccer balls to McAllen, Texas on July 19 as a way to help care for some of the roughly 60,000 underage refugees who have crossed into America illegally in 2014.

Beck said he will be joined by Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah), Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-Texas), and a number of pastors and rabbis.

Through no fault of their own, they are caught in political crossfire, Beck said of the children. And while we continue to put pressure on Washington and change its course of lawlessness, we must also help. It is not either, or. It is both. We have to be active in the political game, and we must open our hearts.

?We Must Open Our Hearts?: Glenn Beck Announces Major Border Event in Texas | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## WillowTree

usmcstinger said:


> Since San Francisco is willing to taken in Illegal Aliens, all the children should be sent their.
> 
> I am very curious who created this situation, Mexico allows these children into their country ignoring their strict immigration rules. It is time to cut off trade and US hand outs to the Latin American Countries and Mexico.
> Many of these children bring in diseases that have been almost non existent in the US.
> What is the UN doing for these Children that were sent on a very dangerous journey?
> It appears to me this is an international crime against children.



I say bus them to DC. That's where all the money is.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that related to this conversation?
> 
> We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought the Left was all about Separation of Church and State..  Here they go quoting the Bible to support their political position.
Click to expand...

Our position is the same as that of Jesus, so what's your position Christian?


----------



## dilloduck

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that related to this conversation?
> 
> We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought the Left was all about Separation of Church and State..  Here they go quoting the Bible to support their political position.
> 
> Hypocrites.
Click to expand...


They only love Jesus when they can use him for their purposes---sort like how they feel about minorities.


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that link doesn't work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that it doesn't since it's not a work of right-wing fiction, even though it is written by right-wingers.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, I managed to get to it..and of course there's absolutely nothing in it that supports your statement.

Which is why you didn't quote it.

I doubt you read past the first couple of sentences, in fact.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BluesMistress said:


> Huummmm......Seems there is a christian group that is going to the border to help the children.
> I've just donated...What have you done today to help the children???
> 
> Glenn Beck on Tuesday announced that he will be bringing tractor-trailers full of food, water, teddy bears and soccer balls to McAllen, Texas on July 19 as a way to help care for some of the roughly 60,000 underage refugees who have crossed into America illegally in 2014.
> 
> Beck said he will be joined by Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah), Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-Texas), and a number of pastors and rabbis.
> 
> Through no fault of their own, they are caught in political crossfire, Beck said of the children. And while we continue to put pressure on Washington and change its course of lawlessness, we must also help. It is not either, or. It is both. We have to be active in the political game, and we must open our hearts.
> 
> ?We Must Open Our Hearts?: Glenn Beck Announces Major Border Event in Texas | Video | TheBlaze.com


ShootSpeeders wants Beck thrown in jail, for bringing teddy bears and soccer balls to children...


----------



## koshergrl

BluesMistress said:


> Huummmm......Seems there is a christian group that is going to the border to help the children.
> I've just donated...What have you done today to help the children???
> 
> Glenn Beck on Tuesday announced that he will be bringing tractor-trailers full of food, water, teddy bears and soccer balls to McAllen, Texas on July 19 as a way to help care for some of the roughly 60,000 underage refugees who have crossed into America illegally in 2014.
> 
> Beck said he will be joined by Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah), Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-Texas), and a number of pastors and rabbis.
> 
> &#8220;Through no fault of their own, they are caught in political crossfire,&#8221; Beck said of the children. &#8220;And while we continue to put pressure on Washington and change its course of lawlessness, we must also help. It is not either, or. It is both. We have to be active in the political game, and we must open our hearts.&#8221;
> 
> ?We Must Open Our Hearts?: Glenn Beck Announces Major Border Event in Texas | Video | TheBlaze.com


 
Ew...left wingers don't want to actually dirty their hands helping those kids. They have cooties..and a lot of them are criminal!

Their primary use is in the sex and drug industries, which is right where the left is funneling them.

Expect them to protest when Christian families step up to help, too. That's coming next.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the Left was all about Separation of Church and State..  Here they go quoting the Bible to support their political position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our position is the same as that of Jesus, so what's your position Christian?
Click to expand...


I don't use my religion to defend my politics.   I don't need to.  

I have facts and history on my side.  Evidently you don't.


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the Left was all about Separation of Church and State.. Here they go quoting the Bible to support their political position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our position is the same as that of Jesus, so what's your position Christian?
Click to expand...

 
Really?

Please quote Jesus saying that government should accommodate human trafficking and the sex industry. I'll wait.


----------



## OriginalShroom

BluesMistress said:


> Huummmm......Seems there is a christian group that is going to the border to help the children.
> I've just donated...What have you done today to help the children???
> 
> Glenn Beck on Tuesday announced that he will be bringing tractor-trailers full of food, water, teddy bears and soccer balls to McAllen, Texas on July 19 as a way to help care for some of the roughly 60,000 underage refugees who have crossed into America illegally in 2014.
> 
> Beck said he will be joined by Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah), Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-Texas), and a number of pastors and rabbis.
> 
> Through no fault of their own, they are caught in political crossfire, Beck said of the children. And while we continue to put pressure on Washington and change its course of lawlessness, we must also help. It is not either, or. It is both. We have to be active in the political game, and we must open our hearts.
> 
> ?We Must Open Our Hearts?: Glenn Beck Announces Major Border Event in Texas | Video | TheBlaze.com



I'll donate to deport them all.


----------



## koshergrl

Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?

He's reminding me of a couple of other posters in that...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that link doesn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that it doesn't since it's not a work of right-wing fiction, even though it is written by right-wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I managed to get to it..and of course there's absolutely nothing in it that supports your statement.
> 
> Which is why you didn't quote it.
> 
> I doubt you read past the first couple of sentences, in fact.
Click to expand...


    The Congress shall have Power To ...raise and support Armies, but no Appropriation of Money to that Use shall be for a longer Term than two Years....
    Article I, Section 8, Clause 12 

And I didn't need to read it, I know it.  A Standing Army is unconstitutional.

This will help you: What Would A Constitutional Military Look Like? | Peace . Gold . LOVE


----------



## Claudette

Hell. Where's the Christian Compassion for we taxpayers who will get hosed to support these non-Americans who have no business in the US??


----------



## peach174

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of paying for the military. Big deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that taxes are specifically supposed to fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army?  It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
Click to expand...


The Congress of the Confederation officially created the United States Army on 3 June 1784.
Our Constitution - 1787.
I'm sure they knew if it was unconstitutional or not since they wrote it.

After the Revolutionary war, the Continental Army was quickly given land certificates and disbanded in a reflection of the republican distrust of standing armies. State militias became the new nation's sole ground army, with the exception of a regiment to guard the Western Frontier and one battery of artillery guarding West Point's arsenal. 

Because of continuing conflict with Native Americans, it was soon realized that it was necessary to field a trained standing army. The Regular Army was at first very small, and after General St. Clair's defeat at the Battle of the Wabash, the Regular Army was reorganized as the Legion of the United States, which was established in 1791 and renamed the "United States Army" in 1796.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that it doesn't since it's not a work of right-wing fiction, even though it is written by right-wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I managed to get to it..and of course there's absolutely nothing in it that supports your statement.
> 
> Which is why you didn't quote it.
> 
> I doubt you read past the first couple of sentences, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress shall have Power To ...raise and support Armies, but no Appropriation of Money to that Use shall be for a longer Term than two Years....
> Article I, Section 8, Clause 12
> 
> And I didn't need to read it, I know it.  A Standing Army is unconstitutional.
> 
> This will help you: What Would A Constitutional Military Look Like? | Peace . Gold . LOVE
Click to expand...


That is not what it says..  Though it doesn't surprise me that you would draw that conclusion.


----------



## koshergrl

I can't believe he actually admitted he didn't read the article that he cited as evidence of his stupidity.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?


I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> I can't believe he actually admitted he didn't read the article that he cited as evidence of his stupidity.


There's no need for me to read what I already know.  I posted them for you.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
Click to expand...


Really??

I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.


----------



## WillowTree

Claudette said:


> Hell. Where's the Christian Compassion for we taxpayers who will get hosed to support these non-Americans who have no business in the US??



There is no compassion for the American taxpayer, or your children, or your grandchildren.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.
Click to expand...

Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?

And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.


----------



## dilloduck

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
Click to expand...


"Render unto Caesar........" about covers all that.


----------



## Slyhunter

dilloduck said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Render unto Caesar........" about covers all that.
Click to expand...


That covers payment to the government not payment back to it's poor citizens who aren't Caesar.


----------



## BluesMistress

OriginalShroom said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huummmm......Seems there is a christian group that is going to the border to help the children.
> I've just donated...What have you done today to help the children???
> 
> Glenn Beck on Tuesday announced that he will be bringing tractor-trailers full of food, water, teddy bears and soccer balls to McAllen, Texas on July 19 as a way to help care for some of the roughly 60,000 underage refugees who have crossed into America illegally in 2014.
> 
> Beck said he will be joined by Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah), Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-Texas), and a number of pastors and rabbis.
> 
> Through no fault of their own, they are caught in political crossfire, Beck said of the children. And while we continue to put pressure on Washington and change its course of lawlessness, we must also help. It is not either, or. It is both. We have to be active in the political game, and we must open our hearts.
> 
> ?We Must Open Our Hearts?: Glenn Beck Announces Major Border Event in Texas | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll donate to deport them all.
Click to expand...

I want them deported also. Beck has been very clear that he wants All Of them sent back. But they are here and we cannot harden out hearts as difficult as it is. 

It's easy to be charitable when you agree with the cause. It's growth when you give even when you don't want to but know it's the Right thing to do. 
I am in NO WAY willing to budge on letting these kids stay. But they are here and in need. I'm willing to help them and send them back to wherever they came from. 
And I'll donate even more to the fund that sends them home ASAP 

Obama and his supporters OWN this. Do Not try to lay this on the conservatives...
You built this ~ Now own it ~~~


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
Click to expand...


Can't find the scripture to support your claim?

Why am I not surprised?   So far today you've made other claims that have been proven wrong.   What's one more?


----------



## Little-Acorn

Little-Acorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the one to answer the questions in this OP:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/363973-what-about-the-children.html
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many asking, regarding the border crisis, "what about the children?"
> 
> Fair question. But these questions cannot be reduced to new obligations on the part of the people of the United States without asking the below questions to those quick to condemn the rest of us:
> 
> 1. Did the parents of the migrant children ask, "what about the children", when they abandoned many of them at the border?
> 
> 2. Did President Obama ask, "what about the children" of America's struggling parents just trying to survive this awful recession, before he decided to unilaterally and unconstitutionally change immigration law and divert our resources to the citizens of other countries?
> 
> 3. Did congressional Democrats and Republicans ask "what about the children" of Baltimore, whose government has broken every promise to them of safety, security, and access to economic opportunity, before they sought to house illegal immigrants in their community, using their scarce tax-dollars, and against their wishes?
> 
> 4. And, finally, has anyone asked "what about the children", if we continue to pretend that an open-ended welfare state without secure borders, will eventually collapse under a mountain of debt, leaving the children with nothing but a history lesson about what America once was?
> 
> Remember, immigration is a process and what is happening on the southern border is not immigration, it is policy-induced chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say?
Click to expand...


Well, Lakhota? Still waiting for your answers. Seriously.


----------



## peach174

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
Click to expand...


There is an army of Christians who want to help.
The administration is not letting them help.
'Army of Christians' Ready to Help Migrant Children - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com

At the annual meeting of the Hispanic Baptist Convention of Texas this month, leaders from 1,100 congregations expressed concern for the safety and salvation of these children, as well as frustration over their lack of access.

Although Baptist leaders have worked with the Obama administration for weeks, they've not received any clear guidance as to what role churches will be able to play in ministering to the unaccompanied children


----------



## Katzndogz

JimH52 said:


> Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free;
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
> Send these, the homeless,
> Tempest-tossed to me
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
Click to expand...


The inscription is not a suicide note.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

peach174 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that PMH never really says anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an army of Christians who want to help.
> The administration is not letting them help.
> 'Army of Christians' Ready to Help Migrant Children - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com
> 
> At the annual meeting of the Hispanic Baptist Convention of Texas this month, leaders from 1,100 congregations expressed concern for the safety and salvation of these children, as well as frustration over their lack of access.
> 
> Although Baptist leaders have worked with the Obama administration for weeks, they've not received any clear guidance as to what role churches will be able to play in ministering to the unaccompanied children
Click to expand...

Those are something like actual Christians, not those here.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Katzndogz said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free;
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
> Send these, the homeless,
> Tempest-tossed to me
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless of course they are Latino and smelly...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inscription is not a suicide note.
Click to expand...

Suicide?  What utter drama queens you guys are.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> I would love to see where the scripture says that we are suppose to aid those who have broken the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't find the scripture to support your claim?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?   So far today you've made other claims that have been proven wrong.   What's one more?
Click to expand...

None of my claims have been wrong, and I can't find what isn't there, like scripture that says Jesus said don't aid those who break man's laws.  Bring forth this scripture you speak of, about breaking laws?  I would think that the reference to "Jail" in What You Do Unto The Least Of Them pretty well covers that Christian.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters?  Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the scripture to support your claim?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?   So far today you've made other claims that have been proven wrong.   What's one more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my claims have been wrong, and I can't find what isn't there, like scripture that says Jesus said don't aid those who break man's laws.  Bring forth this scripture you speak of, about breaking laws?  I would think that the reference to "Jail" in What You Do Unto The Least Of Them pretty well covers that Christian.
Click to expand...



So your claim that Border Patrol Agents are just like the Military wasn't wrong???

ROFLMAO..

Or are you going to deny that you made that claim?

You've been proved wrong today, don't be proven a liar also.


I asked you to support your claim that there is scripture saying that we have to care for those who broke our laws and entered the country illegally.

You have failed to do that so far.


----------



## Newby

Being a Christian is at an indiviidual level, Christ's teachings were focused on the individual, the salvation of the individual.  If you think 'being Christian' is simply paying your taxes because a small percentage of the funds may go to help someone who may or may not need it, then you don't understand what being a Christian is, nor do you understand what Christ was teaching. Being 'Christian' would be going out in your local community and offering your help, your support, your finances to help those that live within your community that need help.  Protesting something that will be bad for your community, potentially have negative effects on the children in that community, take from those that already live in that community, etc... is not against what Christ taught. 

How many millions of children around the world suffer because of the policies of the countries that they live in? What are you doing about it, what are you contributing?  I work with a Christian organization called Food For The Hungry, and sponsor multiple children, along with other organizations and missions that are actually out there in person doing work for those that need it. I volunteer at the local food pantry, participate in drives and charities that help those locally who are suffering through difficult times, visit elderlly at nursing homes.  We make recurring and regular donations to local charities. What are you contributing other than your tax dollars?


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the scripture that says such a thing matters? Is that in the Gospel of Fuck You Child of God?
> 
> And you aren't aiding them, although you are supposed to, your tax dollars and your government are, neither of which are any business of a Christian according to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the scripture to support your claim?
> 
> Why am I not surprised? So far today you've made other claims that have been proven wrong. What's one more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my claims have been wrong, and I can't find what isn't there, like scripture that says Jesus said don't aid those who break man's laws. Bring forth this scripture you speak of, about breaking laws? I would think that the reference to "Jail" in What You Do Unto The Least Of Them pretty well covers that Christian.
Click to expand...

 
So we shouldn't aid human traffickers, the drug cartels and the sex industry by warehousing children, then turning them over to them.

Got it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the scripture to support your claim?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?   So far today you've made other claims that have been proven wrong.   What's one more?
> 
> 
> 
> None of my claims have been wrong, and I can't find what isn't there, like scripture that says Jesus said don't aid those who break man's laws.  Bring forth this scripture you speak of, about breaking laws?  I would think that the reference to "Jail" in What You Do Unto The Least Of Them pretty well covers that Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that Border Patrol Agents are just like the Military wasn't wrong???
> 
> Or are you going to deny that you made that claim?
> 
> You've been proved wrong today, don't be proven a liar also.
> 
> I asked you to support your claim that there is scripture saying that we have to care for those who broke our laws and entered the country illegally.
> 
> You have failed to do that so far.
Click to expand...

1. I never said anything of the kind, you made an assumption and that's not what I said.

2. And the scripture, Jesus in this case, says care for those in need, he says nothing about making any kind of distinction such as legal versus illegal.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> So we shouldn't aid human traffickers, the drug cartels and the sex industry by warehousing children, then turning them over to them.


What you "think" we are doing is utter nonsense.


----------



## Indofred

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



They're only Christians when white people or gun politics are involved.
Anyone non white is not worthy ... at least as far as their idiotic minds go.


----------



## koshergrl

So how is giving all your money to the government the same as helping the poor?

Oh. Yeah. It isn't.


----------



## Katzndogz

Christians should be willing to get TB just to show solidarity with the criminals.


----------



## OriginalShroom

PaintMyHouse said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of my claims have been wrong, and I can't find what isn't there, like scripture that says Jesus said don't aid those who break man's laws.  Bring forth this scripture you speak of, about breaking laws?  I would think that the reference to "Jail" in What You Do Unto The Least Of Them pretty well covers that Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that Border Patrol Agents are just like the Military wasn't wrong???
> 
> Or are you going to deny that you made that claim?
> 
> You've been proved wrong today, don't be proven a liar also.
> 
> I asked you to support your claim that there is scripture saying that we have to care for those who broke our laws and entered the country illegally.
> 
> You have failed to do that so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I never said anything of the kind, you made an assumption and that's not what I said.
> 
> 2. And the scripture, Jesus in this case, says care so those in need, he says nothing about making any kind of distinction such as legal versus illegal.
Click to expand...


ROFL..   you are aware that your post is still there...



> Just like the American Military, you don't go shooting your mouth off. The chain-of-command is there for a reason, use it.



"Just like the American Military"....   Your words not mine and very hard to make a mistake about what you were saying.

J


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't aid human traffickers, the drug cartels and the sex industry by warehousing children, then turning them over to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What you "think" we are doing is utter nonsense.
Click to expand...

 
Oh you maintain that there are no drug cartels/human traffickers/pimps moving kids across the borders?

Given your penchant for *joking* about trying to pick up 15 year old immigrant girls, I'm not surprised by your denial of what everybody else recognizes is a huge problem.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

OriginalShroom said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that Border Patrol Agents are just like the Military wasn't wrong???
> 
> Or are you going to deny that you made that claim?
> 
> You've been proved wrong today, don't be proven a liar also.
> 
> I asked you to support your claim that there is scripture saying that we have to care for those who broke our laws and entered the country illegally.
> 
> You have failed to do that so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never said anything of the kind, you made an assumption and that's not what I said.
> 
> 2. And the scripture, Jesus in this case, says care so those in need, he says nothing about making any kind of distinction such as legal versus illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL..   you are aware that your post is still there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the American Military, you don't go shooting your mouth off. The chain-of-command is there for a reason, use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Just like the American Military"....   Your words not mine and very hard to make a mistake about what you were saying.
> 
> J
Click to expand...

Just like meaning that you aren't supposed to go shooting your mouth off, and they have a chain of command.  I did not say, "The same as the Military" now did I?  That part you made that up.

And, where's the part about not helping illegals in need?  I'm very interested in what the Bible, specifically Jesus, has to say about that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't aid human traffickers, the drug cartels and the sex industry by warehousing children, then turning them over to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What you "think" we are doing is utter nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you maintain that there are no drug cartels/human traffickers/pimps moving kids across the borders?
> 
> Given your penchant for *joking* about trying to pick up 15 year old immigrant girls, I'm not surprised by your denial of what everybody else recognizes is a huge problem.
Click to expand...

Moving people north is a Business.  Having them sit in our detention centers helps them out how exactly?  The ones used here as slaves and sex workers don't end up going through the formal process until _after_ they are caught inside the country, not hanging around at the border.  Uncle Jesus doesn't drop by and just pick up released kids for his Da Nada underage sex club.  Those the Border Patrol will never see.


----------



## koshergrl

Inviting them to specially set up detention centers by promising amnesty to children, while at the same time refusing to deport illegals and telling everybody that anyone who sponsors a child will be granted immunity from deportation, is explicitly assisting human traffickers and facilitating the sex trade.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Dc-J_mD7c"]Go into the Light! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Plasmaball

Stephanie said:


> amazing this loser troll is back spamming us with is BS



yeah, why are you here?


----------



## koshergrl

"
The documentary filmmaker and daughter of the House minority leader, Alexandra Pelosi, is promoting a new and heartbreaking documentary about the crisis at the southern border. Pelosi spent weeks speaking with undocumented migrants who have been led to believe that the United States is not only caring for women and children who cross the border but welcoming them to do so.
&#8220;[A]ll the young vulnerable, migrant women who just got to America that I spoke with saw the Border Patrol as the heroes who came to assist them on their journey,&#8221; Pelosi recently wrote in an op-ed published on MSNBC.com. &#8220;They all said that when they saw Border Patrol, they finally felt safe and happy to have survived their harrowing odyssey to get to the Promised Land.&#8221;

"
She added that the press and the political class, by not clearly asserting that bad actors on the other side of the border are funneling migrants into the United States, American institutions are complicit in a humanitarian crisis. 
&#8220;I worry, in all of this, that we could be facilitating human trafficking,&#8221; Pelosi said. She added that cartel members are now recruiting women in order to confuse American officials who provide women and children with special treatment. 


Alexandra Pelosi: Media, Obama admin enabling ?human trafficking? at the border « Hot Air


----------



## koshergrl

"
Women and children were being dumped at Greyhound bus terminals and other public transportation areas in 110 degree heat without resources. ICE is directly and indirectly facilitating illegal entry into the country and forcing undocumented immigrants, mostly juvenile females, into the professions of drug running and prostitution, through the conditions that ICE is fostering.

In Phoenix, we have a large Mexican drug cartel presence and sex trafficking of children is huge as immigrant, juvenile females constitute most of our street prostitutes in Phoenix. It is difficult for me to write these words, but ICE is, in one way or another, in league with human traffickers and drug deals through their neglect and the subsequent violations of individual human rights."

ICE Is Facilitating Human Smuggling and Child Trafficking | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## koshergrl

"...if you want to catch the pimps and the drug dealers, just go a Greyhound station in Phoenix and Tucson. Yet, at no time during this ordeal, did Phoenix deploy their officers to these sites.  Phoenix is a sanctuary city and that is probably why nothing is being done. ICE may not be loading these people up with drugs to deliver and pimping them out to the &#8220;Johns&#8221;, but they are creating the conditions where this is exactly what is happening. Ultimately, the buck stops at Obama&#8217;s desk because ICE is operating on orders from the White House.
This depraved indifference to human life is unconscionable as the Obama administration continues to deconstruct the nation. Yet, the overriding issue is that these immigrants are human beings and our government is condemning many of them to a life of misery and suffering!


ICE Is Facilitating Human Smuggling and Child Trafficking | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew that only believers are allowed to quote the Bible.  Tell me, does the speaker change the truths of it?  Are the words of Jesus only true when spoken by someone who calls him Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said only believers are allowed to quote the Bible. In fact, the Bible clearly shows that even the devil quotes scriptures when it serves his purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he does, but does that make what he quotes untrue?  What's the "untrue" part of "What you do unto others..."?
Click to expand...

It isn't a matter of truth or falsehood.

It's a matter of community.

If you're part of the community (Christianity, in this case), you will more readily obtain the ear of Believers.

If you're not part of the community, people will oftentimes not trust your motives (with good reason, in your case) and tune you out.

This is not a difficult concept.


----------



## guno

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Don't you know that phony christian crap is just the, phony christian crap when it comes to following their god man


----------



## Lakhota

I was just thinking that maybe Christians were more Christian and compassionate in the old days - until I remembered that they murdered in the name of their God.


----------



## peach174

PaintMyHouse said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said the "Christians" here are ignoring the teachings of Jesus.  That should be enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an army of Christians who want to help.
> The administration is not letting them help.
> 'Army of Christians' Ready to Help Migrant Children - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com
> 
> At the annual meeting of the Hispanic Baptist Convention of Texas this month, leaders from 1,100 congregations expressed concern for the safety and salvation of these children, as well as frustration over their lack of access.
> 
> Although Baptist leaders have worked with the Obama administration for weeks, they've not received any clear guidance as to what role churches will be able to play in ministering to the unaccompanied children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are something like actual Christians, not those here.
Click to expand...


You have no idea how many Christians here helped with donations to the red cross or like here in my neck of the woods Tucson who donated money and clothing to these people.
They received diapers, formulas, clothes, food, water and tickets to where they needed to go.

Scores of undocumented migrants dropped off in Arizona
Most of the volunteers were Churches but you won't hear a word about it. Just the word volunteers in the news.
In response, volunteers in Phoenix and Tucson have been going to the bus stations to help the migrants make arrangements to buy bus tickets to travel to relatives in other cities. They also have been providing food, water and other necessities.


----------



## koshergrl

And they go and work with them hands-on.

Something that progressives would never dream of doing...except in the capacity that paintyourwagon suggested....driving vans to the centers and inviting the girls to hop in. Which is undoubtedly his version of hands on.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> This is not a difficult concept.


No, it's not, which is why I understood it decades ago, but I enjoy the fact that the Bible isn't true when I quote it but the Qur'an is, when they do...


----------



## MaryL

I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.


----------



## koshergrl

I have compassion for them. Which is why I find it nauseating that the current regime is exploiting them, and engaging in practices which bring them to harm.


----------



## Beachboy

Where is the Chrtistian compassion for immigrant children?

*In my empty wallet!






* 
Is the surge of illegal child immigrants a national security threat? - CBS News​


----------



## Rinata

The right loves to spout their deep Christian beliefs. But when it comes to proving it they are in the wind. Hypocrites, every single one of them.


----------



## guno




----------



## PaintMyHouse

MaryL said:


> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.


I'm sure are not alone.  So be it.


----------



## koshergrl

And what qualifies you to make this call?

Are you in good standing with Our Father?


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> I was just thinking that maybe Christians were more Christian and compassionate in the old days - until I remembered that they murdered in the name of their God.



What you *remember* is that murderers murder and then pretend they are supported by God. Sort of like you lunatic progressives are currently pretending that Christ is a liberal. You think that will give you a pass for the human trafficking and child murder and exploitation you currently engage in.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> I was just thinking that maybe Christians were more Christian and compassionate in the old days - until I remembered that they murdered in the name of their God.



We need to take care of these children, feed them, get rid of the lice and other ailments and then fly them home so they can be reunited with their parents that love them.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are no longer a Christian, you are a CINO, Christian in name only.
Click to expand...

Given that you are not part of the Christian community, you do not get to make this call...


----------



## Papageorgio

PaintMyHouse said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are no longer a Christian, you are a CINO, Christian in name only.
Click to expand...


She said she was not a Christian. So she isn't a "CINO".


----------



## deltex1

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



The liberal compassion for them would have been to abort the little bastards as they are clearly of no use to their parents or their country.


----------



## Kondor3

deltex1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion for them would have been to abort the little bastards as they are clearly of no use to their parents or their country.
Click to expand...

Yeah... this way, there's no pit of infant skeletons, after they abandon them on a hillside... out of sight... out of mind... this way, it won't won't trouble their dainty, hypocritical consciences... I mean, they're just blobs of tissue, right?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are no longer a Christian, you are a CINO, Christian in name only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she was not a Christian. So she isn't a "CINO".
Click to expand...

I misread it on my phone.  My bad.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> I was just thinking that maybe Christians were more Christian and compassionate in the old days - until I remembered that they murdered in the name of their God.



I agree, you could say the deaths in most, if not all of the wars are in the name of God.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> And what qualifies you to make this call?
> 
> Are you in good standing with Our Father?



I don't need to be, I know the faith.


----------



## Papageorgio

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are no longer a Christian, you are a CINO, Christian in name only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she was not a Christian. So she isn't a "CINO".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I misread it on my phone.  My bad.
Click to expand...


It's all good, it's tough to read some posts or miss a word here or there, it can change the whole meaning.


----------



## koshergrl

That's what killers do. They pretend they have justification to kill.

Some of them claim that God grants them the right...like liberals are currently nutting out claiming that Christ was a Liberal and therefore is supportive of abortion, human trafficking, and totalitarianism.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are no longer a Christian, you are a CINO, Christian in name only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given that you are not part of the Christian community, you do not get to make this call...
Click to expand...

Oh but I do however she is hell-bound.  Let's mush on.


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what qualifies you to make this call?
> 
> Are you in good standing with Our Father?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to be, I know the faith.
Click to expand...


You don't have the authority (or the knowledge) to judge believers, lol. We will judge you, though.


----------



## koshergrl

And no, you don't know the faith.

Aren't you the same retard who claims that he doesn't need to read the links he uses to prove his stupid points...and the same retard who claims that he knows there's no human trafficking going on because he tried to pick up 15 year old girls from the refugee camps and didn't have any luck?

Yeah, your opinion carries some serious WEIGHT.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what qualifies you to make this call?
> 
> Are you in good standing with Our Father?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to be, I know the faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have the authority (or the knowledge) to judge believers, lol. We will judge you, though.
Click to expand...


Judge and be judged.  It's in the Bible, which I know well so I can indeed judge...


----------



## koshergrl

Sure you can judge.

But nobody will pay attention to your judgements, because your judgements have no weight. You aren't qualified to judge Christians, and you aren't knowledgeable enough to judge anyone else. You're just another idiot, spouting anti-Christian bigotry. You aren't unique..you aren't even interesting.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> And no, you don't know the faith.
> 
> Aren't you the same retard who claims that he doesn't need to read the links he uses to prove his stupid points...and the same retard who claims that he knows there's no human trafficking going on because he tried to pick up 15 year old girls from the refugee camps and didn't have any luck?
> 
> Yeah, your opinion carries some serious WEIGHT.



You are absolutely not a Christian, and I don't read links on what I already know.

And learn to know a joke when you hear one.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> Sure you can judge.
> 
> But nobody will pay attention to your judgements, because your judgements have no weight. You aren't qualified to judge Christians, and you aren't knowledgeable enough to judge anyone else. You're just another idiot, spouting anti-Christian bigotry. You aren't unique..you aren't even interesting.



Go forth little one, no one cares since it matters not.


----------



## koshergrl

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, you don't know the faith.
> 
> Aren't you the same retard who claims that he doesn't need to read the links he uses to prove his stupid points...and the same retard who claims that he knows there's no human trafficking going on because he tried to pick up 15 year old girls from the refugee camps and didn't have any luck?
> 
> Yeah, your opinion carries some serious WEIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely not a Christian, and I don't read links on what I already know.
> 
> And learn to know a joke when you hear one.
Click to expand...


Spoken like a proud idiot!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, you don't know the faith.
> 
> Aren't you the same retard who claims that he doesn't need to read the links he uses to prove his stupid points...and the same retard who claims that he knows there's no human trafficking going on because he tried to pick up 15 year old girls from the refugee camps and didn't have any luck?
> 
> Yeah, your opinion carries some serious WEIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely not a Christian, and I don't read links on what I already know.
> 
> And learn to know a joke when you hear one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a proud idiot!
Click to expand...

That's you sweetcheeks.  I know of what I speak including the fact that those here are not Christians...


----------



## koshergrl

Says you. 
And, as pointed out by numerous posters..you aren't qualified, and have no authority in the subject. Scram, scum.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

koshergrl said:


> Says you.
> And, as pointed out by numerous posters..you aren't qualified, and have no authority in the subject. Scram, scum.



Old Jewish proverb, listen to your enemies for God is speaking.


----------



## beagle9

Sallow said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was only true in the European version of events.
> 
> Indian "ownership" of land has far different implications.
> 
> For the most part, Indians didn't believe they "owned" the land. They believed they were a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You survival of the fittest atheists certainly have selective observations.
> 
> While you are giving your land to one of these natives, why don't you contemplate how natives never had a word for wheel.
> 
> I will let that marinate and I will now see how you really do not believe in the survival of the fittest in the human species.
> 
> However, it does exist in every other one.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Anyone ever notice that liberals do nothing for anyone? They claim they love the poor illegals, but they would never give up one of their little rooms. They do not even lift a finger. Then you have these assholes that feign outrage over the word REDSKINS and claim how they much they hate the land was taken from the native, however you would  never see these liberals give up their land to a native. Ever notice that?
> 
> 
> Other than the systematic destruction of America, what do liberals stand for? Name it. I will show how they are hypocrites about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so from a Christian perspective, when one set of Christians finds it impossible to live with another set of Christians, it's okay to impose on people from another land, move in, take their stuff and butcher them.
> 
> All praise Jesus.
Click to expand...

You are what many would say or consider as an anti-American, and therefore you are an enemy to America as it stands by having words like you write from your thoughts against Americans. 

Do you all realize that you are taking a stand against this nation and it's history (all of it's history be it bad and/or good) ? 

It's like the Bible, where as either you see it all as credible and profitable in order to learn from it, or you see it as your enemy in which convicts you and convinces you in the end, and this whether you agree with it or not as the lessons are still the same.


----------



## Beachboy

Here is tonights CBS Evening News report on the meeting today of  President Obama and Texas Governor Rick Perry.  Perry released a letter  he sent to President Obama in 2012 explaining exactly what was happening  at the Border, and Obama ignored it.  Watch Obama looking for someone  to pass the buck to.  Sorry, Barry, not this time.







Perry warned Obama before immigration crisis grew - Videos - CBS News​ ​ 


​


----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know we aren't supposed to have a Standing Army? It's unconstitutional.
> 
> Guide to the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that related to this conversation?
> 
> We're talking about Christian charity towards immigrant children. Try to stick to the topic, or start another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The discussion, at the moment, is about what are taxes are paying for, which just happens to be for what Jesus commanded his followers do, care for those in need and seeking shelter.
Click to expand...

He commanded his followers, yes. He did not command Caesar to care for those in need and seeking shelter.
Government welfare is NOT charity. How many times do you need to be told that?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Any solution needs two things
1. An attempt to advance freedom and human rights within their own nations.
2. Amnesty for the children that don't have anyone to go home to.


----------



## Kondor3

Matthew said:


> Any solution needs two things
> 1. An attempt to advance freedom and human rights within their own nations...


A truly admirable and noble and lofty sentiment.

A sentiment which, unfortunately, relates to something about which we can do very little.

Such things are up to them - not us.

Oh, we can certainly make a great and sustained show of lip-service in our dealings with such nations, but, in the end, we have our own to take care of, and such things are up to those people to accomplish for themselves, not us trying to force it upon them.

Besides - as I perceive it, and I could be wrong - it's not 'freedom' and 'human rights' that is driving these people North, but soul-crushing poverty.

We can do a little more about that than we can do about 'freedom' and 'human rights', but not much, and this, too, in the main, must come from them, not us.



> ...2. Amnesty for the children that don't have anyone to go home to.


Why?

What makes these poor children (and/or orphans) one whit different than the countless millions of other poor children around the world?

Proximity?

Their ethnic kinship to one of the ethnic voting blocs in this country?

These children are the responsibility of foreign families and (in the absence of families) foreign governments, not us.

We cannot and should not take-in every 'stray' that happens to make it across our border.

That's a sure path to ruin and bankruptcy, not to mention one of several major steps along the path to cultural and societal suicide.

Not to mention taking more money out of your pocket and mine, from which enough has already been drained.

You may be fine with more of your money being tasked for such purposes. I am not.

Take-in every stray that comes across our borders, that has no family to go back to?

No thank you.

I applaud your sentiments, but I do not share them.

I have an equal voice in this matter, metaphorically speaking.

And I vote "No".


----------



## Claudette

MaryL said:


> I am not a Christian, but I have lost just about any compassion for " illegal immigrants" because they are abusing it.  I have know Immigrants from other countries that have to pay thousands in legal fees and have to wait years before they are accepted by the INS. Is it compassionate  to these people that immigrate legally to ignore scofflaws and scoundrels and the immense number of Hispanics that  ignore immigration law and treat this issue like a entitlement? Is that FAIR even?   I have no more compassion for these creeps.



I agree. I have no problem with LEGAL immigation. Those folks went through the process. 

I have a friend who came from Columbia. He spent years and thousands of dollars to become a legal America Citizen. He hung that baby on the wall in his living room. He was so proud to be an American. 

Hell. Half these illegals don't want citizenship. They want the money they earn and send home to wherever the hell they came from. They have no problem sucking our social services dry. 

Send these kids the hell back to wherever the hell they came from.


----------



## Avatar4321

The anti Christians keep complaining about the lack of Christian response but they, particularly Lakhota, are still completely ignoring my questions.

What would Christians have to do for you to see a Christian response?

Because it's clear that reuniting children with their families in their own country is not Christian enough for you.

And it's clear fostering the children and raising them in good Christian families is not Christian for you.

So what exactly is? Why should we lock them up in camps and do nothing? 

More importantly, why are you using these people to attack Christians and score perceived political points? People aren't meant to be used. Things are. People are supposed to be loved.


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?

They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...

STEP OFF

Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
Click to expand...



Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this  but none will.


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this  but none will.
Click to expand...


There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.

But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.


----------



## Care4all

The T said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this  but none will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
Click to expand...

What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news!  BRAVO! 

NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....

This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.

THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....

Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away!  DISGRACEFUL!


----------



## The T

Care4all said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this  but none will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news!  BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away!  DISGRACEFUL!
Click to expand...

Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.

WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?

IDIOT


----------



## guno

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
Click to expand...



yep that what the kids  need now biblethumping  "preachers" descending on  them like locusts


----------



## Jackson

Obama should have stopped that first bus of illegals that came across
 the border from Mexico.  He didn't and look where we are now.  Obama is even afraid of going down to take a look.  First time he is afraid of a photo op.  He doesn't want to own this mess!

What a coward.  A clueless leader who only knows how to do fund raisers.


----------



## Lakhota

*GOP Congressman: Children At The Border Are Being Treated In A 'Lovely Way'*

A Texas congressman thinks President Barack Obama should take action to send the unaccompanied minors at the U.S.-Mexico border back to their native countries because of *"the lovely way they're being treated."*

Appearing on Sean Hannity's radio show Wednesday, Rep. Randy Neugebauer (R-Texas) claimed the unaccompanied minors are *receiving luxuries* at the temporary facilities where they are being held.

MORE: GOP Congressman: Children At The Border Are Being Treated In A 'Lovely Way'

Being treated in a lovely way?  Really?  Receiving luxuries?  Really?  I can't imagine what being treated badly would be like.


----------



## Care4all

The T said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news!  BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away!  DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.
> 
> WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?
> 
> IDIOT
Click to expand...

They were NOT let in the holding area, because no one was allowed in....NOT BECAUSE they were Pastors, PERIOD.  If these Pastors truly want to help, they will be there for these refugees when the 72 hour holding period is up....is that so hard to understand?  

you want congress critters to have a political photo op on the inside?  That borders exploitation of children in my book....


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this but none will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news! BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away! DISGRACEFUL!
Click to expand...

 
Hm. So does PP get in?

you bet! Abortions for all! Hurry up and hook those kids with their pimps!


----------



## Katzndogz

Michigan now fighting back.

Tuscola Today » Citizens assemble to voice opinions on housing Central American refugee children at Wolverine Human Services

San Diego has had enough.

Transfer of illegals to San Diego halted ? for now

Blacks in Houston fight back
Houston black woman goes on EPIC rant about unaccompanied illegals ? ?Why can?t they go back?? » The Right Scoop -

Death train derails
Mexican train derails, stranding 1,300 migrants headed toward U.S. | Reuters

Volunteers needed to identify dead children
Baylor Professor Identifies Bodies of Illegals Who Die Crossing Border

It's working out just find for the obama regime.


----------



## Againsheila

guno said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep that what the kids  need now biblethumping  "preachers" descending on  them like locusts
Click to expand...


These kids are from countries that are 90% Catholic. A preacher is just what they need right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Hey Lakhota, you are still ignoring my questions. What is the Christian response supposed to be?


----------



## Papageorgio

Care4all said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great question.. I'd like to see a liberal address this  but none will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news!  BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away!  DISGRACEFUL!
Click to expand...


Seriously? All you have is an opinion, nothing more or less and you have the nerve to trash everything without considering what may really be happening? 

You are nothing but a partisan hack and you don't care or want the truth, you want to be bull shitted. Grow up.


----------



## Papageorgio

guno said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jackhole? WHY is the Federal Government turning away Christian Pastors that want to minister to these people?
> 
> They aren't part of the OFFICIAL Federal Program...
> 
> STEP OFF
> 
> Politics: Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps | Best of Cain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep that what the kids  need now biblethumping  "preachers" descending on  them like locusts
Click to expand...

Considering most are Catholic and most do have strong religious connections, a kind comforting word from a respected person could help. They don't need to be preached at and most pastors don't however, you are full of excuses and BS, so you aren't at all worried about the children, you just want to push agendas.


----------



## koshergrl

The T said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news! BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away! DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.
> 
> WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?
> 
> IDIOT
Click to expand...

 
Care is an idiot and a liar of long standing. She maintained for a very long time that she was a practicing Christian (and a Catholic at that) until finally she had to admit she was faking it to lend respectability to her insane baby-killing, anti-child stances.

You will never see her protest these sorts of abuses against children.


----------



## Care4all

koshergrl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news! BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away! DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.
> 
> WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?
> 
> IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care is an idiot and a liar of long standing. She maintained for a very long time that she was a practicing Christian (and a Catholic at that) until finally she had to admit she was faking it to lend respectability to her insane baby-killing, anti-child stances.
> 
> You will never see her protest these sorts of abuses against children.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely certifiably, insane Allie and big big big liar....as I have told you before, I feel sorry for you...truly do!


----------



## koshergrl

Uh huh. 

Been to confession lately, baby killer? I think you're probably due.


----------



## Care4all

Papageorgio said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously sinister going on here...you know? Cloward and Pivenesque...Obama and the Statists are trying to overload the system. They don't want people to know the truth...and can't have outsiders blowing the whistle to expose what's really going on.
> 
> But these Statist asswipes like the OP want to rag on Christians for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news!  BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away!  DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? All you have is an opinion, nothing more or less and you have the nerve to trash everything without considering what may really be happening?
> 
> You are nothing but a partisan hack and you don't care or want the truth, you want to be bull shitted. Grow up.
Click to expand...

I am not claiming things are perfect with having to hold these people for 72 hours before turning over to DHS/or other people, but I do know it would be irresponsible for our gvt to let Pastors and Congress critters, and news teams in to the holding centers where these refugees are being processed...especially if the claims are true regarding them having TB and lice and the scabies etc, and also possible exploitation and privacy rights of the children there....

What is it that you CLAIM is happening in these holding areas???  And do you have any reputable proof of these claims, if you have any?


----------



## Avatar4321

No need to call care names.


----------



## koshergrl

You can't get proof if you don't let people see in, careless.


----------



## koshergrl

Avatar4321 said:


> No need to call care names.


 
Prating at me will afford you nothing but disdain.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news! BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away! DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.
> 
> WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?
> 
> IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care is an idiot and a liar of long standing. She maintained for a very long time that she was a practicing Christian (and a Catholic at that) until finally she had to admit she was faking it to lend respectability to her insane baby-killing, anti-child stances.
> 
> You will never see her protest these sorts of abuses against children.
Click to expand...


So who has forced you to get an abortion? and your phony christian tears for zygotes when you hate live children who happen to be Brown is nauseating. No wonder why you fundamentalist Christians are the least liked group in the U.S.


----------



## koshergrl

PS..I'm Southern Baptist.

Not fundamentalist. I know you don't understand the difference, but that's okay, druggie.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> PS..I'm Southern Baptist.
> 
> Not fundamentalist. I know you don't understand the difference, but that's okay, druggie.



Oh that's right the, traitors who split to support slavery, nasty group of people in American history as there ever was


----------



## Avatar4321

koshergrl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call care names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prating at me will afford you nothing but disdain.
Click to expand...


I don't really care, there is no reason for name calling. It doesn't further discussion or persuade anyone.


----------



## koshergrl

I like it when you continue to display your ignorance, even after your ignorance is exposed.

Keep going, guno! You're on a roll!


----------



## koshergrl

Avatar4321 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to call care names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prating at me will afford you nothing but disdain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, there is no reason for name calling. It doesn't further discussion or persuade anyone.
Click to expand...

 
I don't care either.

Which is why you should stop prating. It doesn't further discussion or persuade anyone. It just takes up space and exposes you as a smug, self-righteous dick who doesn't mind undermining her own side with irrelevant observations in a discussion regarding human rights offenses.

We've had this conversation many times before. I remain hopeful that eventually, you'll catch on. Your officious nonsense is just that. Officious nonsense.


----------



## Katzndogz

The left hates Christians until they want everyone to act like a Christian.


----------



## koshergrl

And not like Christians as Christians understand it...but like Christians as they DICTATE Christians should act.


----------



## Ernie S.

Liberals want *government* to be charitable so that faith in government supersedes faith in God.

They don't understand what charity is. Charity is freely giving of your own time, wealth or compassion without expecting anything in return.
Forcing people to pony up a portion of their wage in order to buy the faith of others, is NOT charity.


----------



## gipper

Ernie S. said:


> Liberals want *government* to be charitable so that faith in government supersedes faith in God.
> 
> They don't understand what charity is. Charity is freely giving of your own time, wealth or compassion without expecting anything in return.
> Forcing people to pony up a portion of their wage in order to buy the faith of others, is NOT charity.



It is most certainly not CHARITY.

It is TYRANNY.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Little-Acorn said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the one to answer the questions in this OP:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/363973-what-about-the-children.html
> 
> 
> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many asking, regarding the border crisis, "what about the children?"
> 
> Fair question. But these questions cannot be reduced to new obligations on the part of the people of the United States without asking the below questions to those quick to condemn the rest of us:
> 
> 1. Did the parents of the migrant children ask, "what about the children", when they abandoned many of them at the border?
> 
> 2. Did President Obama ask, "what about the children" of America's struggling parents just trying to survive this awful recession, before he decided to unilaterally and unconstitutionally change immigration law and divert our resources to the citizens of other countries?
> 
> 3. Did congressional Democrats and Republicans ask "what about the children" of Baltimore, whose government has broken every promise to them of safety, security, and access to economic opportunity, before they sought to house illegal immigrants in their community, using their scarce tax-dollars, and against their wishes?
> 
> 4. And, finally, has anyone asked "what about the children", if we continue to pretend that an open-ended welfare state without secure borders, will eventually collapse under a mountain of debt, leaving the children with nothing but a history lesson about what America once was?
> 
> Remember, immigration is a process and what is happening on the southern border is not immigration, it is policy-induced chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Lakhota? Still waiting for your answers. Seriously.
Click to expand...


_Still_ waiting.


----------



## The T

koshergrl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock of POOP T, nice spin by the supposed Christian site and Fox news! BRAVO!
> 
> NO ONE is allowed in to see these refugees, these men were refused to enter the 72 hour holding area....NO reporters, no pastors etc....
> 
> This is just POLITICAL fodder bull crud of the SUPPOSED religious and honest right wing political pastors.
> 
> THE CHURCHES are there to help those in the 72 hour holding area when they come out and are greeted with food and clothes and water and money etc.....
> 
> Shame on Fox and these supposed Christians implying it was because they were Pastors that they were turned away! DISGRACEFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning display of idiocy and inability to stare at the truth.
> 
> WHY aren't they allowed in? Why are Congresscritters told they can't take pictures or talk to these people on the INSIDE?
> 
> IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care is an idiot and a liar of long standing. She maintained for a very long time that she was a practicing Christian (and a Catholic at that) until finally she had to admit she was faking it to lend respectability to her insane baby-killing, anti-child stances.
> 
> You will never see her protest these sorts of abuses against children.
Click to expand...

The Jig was up a long time ago on her. She's a phony like the rest of the Statist idiots on these boards. Truth is their bane.


----------



## 1776

Liberal scum believe the Bible gives lazy people the right to sit on their ass demanding others take care of them and illegals can violate our borders/laws because nobody has a right to claim anything as their own (except them) on this planet.


----------



## Ernie S.

Little-Acorn said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the one to answer the questions in this OP:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/363973-what-about-the-children.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Lakhota? Still waiting for your answers. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Still_ waiting.
Click to expand...


Lakhota does not answer direct questions. He is "enlightened" and so places himself above anyone with contrary ideas.


----------



## beagle9

Katzndogz said:


> The left hates Christians until they want everyone to act like a Christian.


Yes, and the only reason for that, is when it benefits them, then they want everyone to be a Christian in their picking and choosing, but only if they can't do it themselves for what ever reason that might be. After they get what they want, then it's back to bashing the Christians again, and especially these cake bakers lately.


----------



## DriftingSand

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Are there no Christians in the lands from whence these illegals hail from?  Where's the "Christian compassion" from the Christians in their own land?  Aren't libs the first to scream that America is no longer a Christian nation?  Can't have it both ways ... ass.


----------



## Care4all

DriftingSand said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no Christians in the lands from whence these illegals hail from?  Where's the "Christian compassion" from the Christians in their own land?  Aren't libs the first to scream that America is no longer a Christian nation?  Can't have it both ways ... ass.
Click to expand...

They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could help....maybe they are already, taking up collections? and why just Christians?  I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot for either of them to handle?

were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?  Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?  And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your enemies, that really counts?

When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?

Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!  

And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...

but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....

I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?  

That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es  are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....by acting as Christ like as possible...

I know I'm babbling here, just thinking out loud I suppose....I wish things were not so shallow on this board, so black and white of hate and love and all revolving around political parties, instead of people.

And NO, 

not a drop of alcohol in me....


----------



## Andylusion

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


You don't sound like a Christian either.  So what?

First off, when you open up an attack thread, you lose the moral ground to be accusing others of anything.   You are so morally bankrupt, you don't even see the irony in your own actions.

"everyone else is supposed to act like a Christian, but me.  I'm exempt.  I'm allowed to judge everyone".

If you actually were decent enough to ask my position, I'd tell you.....   I support legal immigration.    I totally support that.

I have no problem with people in other countries applying for citizenship, and getting legal immigration status into the US.   Some of my closest friends have all been immigrants.

BUT THEY WERE LEGAL.   LEGAL IMMIGRANTS.  (in fact I considered marrying one of them, but that's a different thread).

You support criminals.    Whose the Christian now, huh?      You support illegally entering the US, breaking our laws, and can't stand it when Christians are not supporting your criminal pandering butt?

You support anarchy and law breaking.  Christians support civilization, and law abiding citizenship.

You morally bankrupt leftards, need to grow up.  You throw rocks all the time, while living in your glass house.   You dish it out, but can't take it.  Become an adult for once in your life, and you might actually get the respect you so desperately want.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no Christians in the lands from whence these illegals hail from?  Where's the "Christian compassion" from the Christians in their own land?  Aren't libs the first to scream that America is no longer a Christian nation?  Can't have it both ways ... ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could help....maybe they are already, taking up collections? and why just Christians?  I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot for either of them to handle?
> 
> were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?  Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?  And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your enemies, that really counts?
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es  are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....by acting as Christ like as possible...
> 
> I know I'm babbling here, just thinking out loud I suppose....I wish things were not so shallow on this board, so black and white of hate and love and all revolving around political parties, instead of people.
> 
> And NO,
> 
> not a drop of alcohol in me....
Click to expand...

You see, you start from a position of judgement, and that is where you draw your condemnation from.


----------



## whitehall

Not much compassion by promiscuous Native American babes who were taught by 100 years of propaganda to rely on government funded birth control methods.


----------



## beagle9

Androw said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't sound like a Christian either.  So what?
> 
> First off, when you open up an attack thread, you lose the moral ground to be accusing others of anything.   You are so morally bankrupt, you don't even see the irony in your own actions.
> 
> "everyone else is supposed to act like a Christian, but me.  I'm exempt.  I'm allowed to judge everyone".
> 
> If you actually were decent enough to ask my position, I'd tell you.....   I support legal immigration.    I totally support that.
> 
> I have no problem with people in other countries applying for citizenship, and getting legal immigration status into the US.   Some of my closest friends have all been immigrants.
> 
> BUT THEY WERE LEGAL.   LEGAL IMMIGRANTS.  (in fact I considering marrying one of them, but that's a different thread).
> 
> You support criminals.    Whose the Christian now, huh?      You support illegally entering the US, breaking our laws, and can't stand it when Christians are not supporting your criminal pandering butt?
> 
> You support anarchy and law breaking.  Christians support civilization, and law abiding citizenship.
> 
> You morally bankrupt leftards, need to grow up.  You throw rocks all the time, while living in your glass house.   You dish it out, but can't take it.  Become an adult for once in your life, and you might actually get the respect you so desperately want.
Click to expand...

Yep I agree..


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no Christians in the lands from whence these illegals hail from?  Where's the "Christian compassion" from the Christians in their own land?  Aren't libs the first to scream that America is no longer a Christian nation?  Can't have it both ways ... ass.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could help....maybe they are already, taking up collections? and why just Christians?  I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot for either of them to handle?
> 
> were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?  Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?  And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your enemies, that really counts?
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es  are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....by acting as Christ like as possible...
> 
> I know I'm babbling here, just thinking out loud I suppose....I wish things were not so shallow on this board, so black and white of hate and love and all revolving around political parties, instead of people.
> 
> And NO,
> 
> not a drop of alcohol in me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, you start from a position of judgement, and that is where you draw your condemnation from.
Click to expand...

?
please explain?


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could help....maybe they are already, taking up collections? and why just Christians?  I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot for either of them to handle?
> 
> were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?  Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?  And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your enemies, that really counts?
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es  are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....by acting as Christ like as possible...
> 
> I know I'm babbling here, just thinking out loud I suppose....I wish things were not so shallow on this board, so black and white of hate and love and all revolving around political parties, instead of people.
> 
> And NO,
> 
> not a drop of alcohol in me....
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you start from a position of judgement, and that is where you draw your condemnation from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> please explain?
Click to expand...

What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings.. You try and accuse Christians of not being Christians in a crisis, and then you use the Bible to try and do so.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you start from a position of judgement, and that is where you draw your condemnation from.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> please explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings..
Click to expand...


sometimes it takes an outsider to explain things that are right before a person's eyes, yet unseen....

so please beagle, show me/tell me, what I should be seeing...


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> please explain?
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sometimes it takes an outsider to explain things that are right before a person's eyes, yet unseen....
> 
> so please beagle, show me/tell me, what I should be seeing...
Click to expand...

Read my edit..Thanks


----------



## Valerie

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no Christians in the lands from whence these illegals hail from?  Where's the "Christian compassion" from the Christians in their own land?  Aren't libs the first to scream that America is no longer a Christian nation?  Can't have it both ways ... ass.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could help....maybe they are already, taking up collections? and why just Christians?  I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot for either of them to handle?
> 
> were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?  Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?  And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your enemies, that really counts?
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es  are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....by acting as Christ like as possible...
> 
> I know I'm babbling here, just thinking out loud I suppose....I wish things were not so shallow on this board, so black and white of hate and love and all revolving around political parties, instead of people.
> 
> And NO,
> 
> not a drop of alcohol in me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You see*, you start from a position of judgement, *and that is where you draw your condemnation from*.
Click to expand...



who has she 'condemned' exactly...?  'condemnation' is what YOU SEE.


----------



## beagle9

This nation in order to fulfill it's Christian duties, should be working immediately to find out the problem in the country of origin, and then begin stiff talks with the government of that nation in order to stem the tide, and fix the problem immediately.  It is a sin in my opinion to just put a band aid on something like this. The children need not to have to go through such trying times without something being done on their behalf back home.


----------



## beagle9

For us with the blessings we have been given here, to not be able to shine the light on a country that is operating in darkness, is denying the blessings and responsibilities that we have been given to us in our blessings. A blessing can be made up of many things.. Common sense and knowledge are just a few that comes to mind.


----------



## TemplarKormac

In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes. 



Care4all said:


> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but  there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could  help....maybe they are already, taking up collections?



We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children. 



Care4all said:


> I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world  willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's  GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot  for either of them to handle?



Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?



Care4all said:


> were you not taught in Sunday school that if you 'gave' when you had nothing to give, that you would be rewarded by God 10 fold?



Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.



Care4all said:


> Or be rewarded by God with a special place in Heaven?



A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.




Care4all said:


> And that even a thief or a murderer is kind to his mother, but it is  what you do towards people you don't know, or that even are your  enemies, that really counts?



We have an obligation to take care of our families too.

"But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."

1 Timothy 5:8



Care4all said:


> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?



Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question. 




Care4all said:


> Or that when Satan tempts you or spills lies, that the way to combat him  is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old  passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an  adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and  (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy  etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!



So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.


----------



## Valerie

TemplarKormac said:


> In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but  there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could  help....maybe they are already, taking up collections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world  willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's  GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot  for either of them to handle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to take care of our families too.
> 
> "But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or that when* Satan *tempts you or spills lies, that the way to combat him  is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old  passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an  adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and  (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy  etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? *Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.
Click to expand...




i noticed you cut out the true context of her words and reassigned them to suit your purpose.





_Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture? And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!

And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...

but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....

I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?

That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....
_


----------



## Andylusion

beagle9 said:


> This nation in order to fulfill it's Christian duties, should be working immediately to find out the problem in the country of origin, and then begin stiff talks with the government of that nation in order to stem the tide, and fix the problem immediately.  It is a sin in my opinion to just put a band aid on something like this. The children need not to have to go through such trying times without something being done on their behalf back home.





beagle9 said:


> For us with the blessings we have been given here, to not be able to shine the light on a country that is operating in darkness, is denying the blessings and responsibilities that we have been given to us in our blessings. A blessing can be made up of many things.. Common sense and knowledge are just a few that comes to mind.



Er... no.

Nations, do not have "christian duties".   Christian PEOPLE have Christian duties.

And I think Christian people are doing those duties.

I do not believe that somehow the nation itself is obligated to fix problems in other lands.

If we did....   Then we should be going into every country in the entire world.  We should be going into Crimea and Russia too.   Right?   There are people being abused in both Russia and Crimea, so let's go.

Obviously... at least I hope it is obvious, that this would be a bad plan.

It's not the job of Christians to fix everyone's life.

Even as a Christian individual, it's not your job to fix the lives of everyone around you.   If your broke brother-in-law, is an alcoholic, and you happen to be fairly successful... do you start giving him money non-stop?

No.   You can't force other people to live intelligently.   Just like you can't force Mexicans to live intelligently, and get rid of the gangs.

Shining a light on the darkness, doesn't mean grabbing people, and dragging them kicking and screaming to the light.

You need to read your Bible more.  Jesus, nor any of the prophets, nor the early church, ever tried to force people to come to the light.   Only the people who asked for help.

Again, I do support legal immigration.   But you will never ultimately end up with good, by promoting violation of law.   Promoting illegal immigration will never end up with good results.


----------



## beagle9

Valerie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but  there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could  help....maybe they are already, taking up collections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to take care of our families too.
> 
> "But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> 
> 
> Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or that when* Satan *tempts you or spills lies, that the way to combat him  is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old  passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an  adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and  (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy  etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? *Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed you cut out the true context of her words and reassigned them to suit your purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture? And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....
> _
Click to expand...

So are you one of the lawless ones also ? There is law, and then there is compassion in the law, but it does not mean that the laws must not stand or should be stepped on completly. We should have enough sense to get this done, and to help fix the problems with these other nations, and to see happiness return to these children when home with their families as is found within their own nation once again.


----------



## beagle9

Androw said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nation in order to fulfill it's Christian duties, should be working immediately to find out the problem in the country of origin, and then begin stiff talks with the government of that nation in order to stem the tide, and fix the problem immediately.  It is a sin in my opinion to just put a band aid on something like this. The children need not to have to go through such trying times without something being done on their behalf back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For us with the blessings we have been given here, to not be able to shine the light on a country that is operating in darkness, is denying the blessings and responsibilities that we have been given to us in our blessings. A blessing can be made up of many things.. Common sense and knowledge are just a few that comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er... no.
> 
> Nations, do not have "christian duties".   Christian PEOPLE have Christian duties.
> 
> And I think Christian people are doing those duties.
> 
> I do not believe that somehow the nation itself is obligated to fix problems in other lands.
> 
> If we did....   Then we should be going into every country in the entire world.  We should be going into Crimea and Russia too.   Right?   There are people being abused in both Russia and Crimea, so let's go.
> 
> Obviously... at least I hope it is obvious, that this would be a bad plan.
> 
> It's not the job of Christians to fix everyone's life.
> 
> Even as a Christian individual, it's not your job to fix the lives of everyone around you.   If your broke brother-in-law, is an alcoholic, and you happen to be fairly successful... do you start giving him money non-stop?
> 
> No.   You can't force other people to live intelligently.   Just like you can't force Mexicans to live intelligently, and get rid of the gangs.
> 
> Shining a light on the darkness, doesn't mean grabbing people, and dragging them kicking and screaming to the light.
> 
> You need to read your Bible more.  Jesus, nor any of the prophets, nor the early church, ever tried to force people to come to the light.   Only the people who asked for help.
> 
> Again, I do support legal immigration.   But you will never ultimately end up with good, by promoting violation of law.   Promoting illegal immigration will never end up with good results.
Click to expand...

Uh no, we should not be going into places like Crimea to assist other nations in such a situation ALONE ever, but when we have these people coming across our borders in droves, then yes we should be going down and having a talk with their government. We should get the ball rolling on why there is a problem, and then try and fix the problem before it becomes a huge out of control problem here.. PERIOD!


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you start from a position of judgement, and that is where you draw your condemnation from.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> please explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings.. You try and accuse Christians of not being Christians in a crisis, and then you use the Bible to try and do so.
Click to expand...

Is it wrong to use Christ's teachings from the Bible with Christians?  Or do you reject what Jesus taught....?

 To me, every red letter word in the Bible is worth reading and repeating, until it gets through my thick head!!!  Christ's words and teachings may be getting to your heart and conscience, and this is why you label it as condemnation???  But please, I am not trying to condemn you, I'm trying to understand you, as fellow Christians and as real live, flesh and blood human beings.

There have been some valid reasons posted of why users here don't think it is a good idea for these refugees to stay, but they were surrounded by so much other vitrol, that they are being ignored or dismissed...

1- we do have a huge illegal immigration problem in this country already, that is unsolved and frozen by Congress's lack of action, and these refugees will add to the chaos.

2-  not so much these children refugees, but with borders this open and fluid, how can we be certain terrorists can't get through as well?

3-  if we allow these refugees in scott free, there will be hundreds of thousands of more illegal immigrants to follow, our gvt can't feed and house the entire world's poor

4- they will end up taking jobs the American poor usually do, making American unemployment even higher for low end workers

Are just a few of the things mentioned that are worth debating....

It's just that all of the name calling, and trying to pin something on Obama, or bush, or whom ever is politically ripe for the pickings, has so "electrified" this problem we have as Americans, that 'debate' never ends up being true debate, but ends up being who can out scream or out insult, or out accuse, the other.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> please explain?
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings.. You try and accuse Christians of not being Christians in a crisis, and then you use the Bible to try and do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it wrong to use Christ's teachings from the Bible with Christians?  Or do you reject what Jesus taught....?
> 
> To me, every red letter word in the Bible is worth reading and repeating, until it gets through my thick head!!!  Christ's words and teachings may be getting to your heart and conscience, and this is why you label it as condemnation???  But please, I am not trying to condemn you, I'm trying to understand you, as fellow Christians and as real live, flesh and blood human beings.
> 
> There have been some valid reasons posted of why users here don't think it is a good idea for these refugees to stay, but they were surrounded by so much other vitrol, that they are being ignored or dismissed...
> 
> 1- we do have a huge illegal immigration problem in this country already, that is unsolved and frozen by Congress's lack of action, and these refugees will add to the chaos.
> 
> 2-  not so much these children refugees, but with borders this open and fluid, how can we be certain terrorists can't get through as well?
> 
> 3-  if we allow these refugees in scott free, there will be hundreds of thousands of more illegal immigrants to follow, our gvt can't feed and house the entire world's poor
> 
> 4- they will end up taking jobs the American poor usually do, making American unemployment even higher for low end workers
> 
> Are just a few of the things mentioned that are worth debating....
> 
> It's just that all of the name calling, and trying to pin something on Obama, or bush, or whom ever is politically ripe for the pickings, has so "electrified" this problem we have as Americans, that 'debate' never ends up being true debate, but ends up being who can out scream or out insult, or out accuse, the other.
Click to expand...

First of all, where do your loyalties lay, otherwise are they with Christ or are you using Christ as a liberal democrat would maybe, and this in order to battle what you feel are those who stand in your way concerning the issues, and yet only to leave Christ behind when all is said and done ?  Don't get offended, I'm just trying to see where it is that you are truly coming in from.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Valerie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but  there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could  help....maybe they are already, taking up collections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to take care of our families too.
> 
> "But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> 
> 
> Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or that when* Satan *tempts you or spills lies, that the way to combat him  is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old  passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an  adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and  (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy  etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? *Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed you cut out the true context of her words and reassigned them to suit your purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture? And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....
> _
Click to expand...


I  note how anyone who can't rebut my arguments will accuse me of taking my opponent's out of context. What I'm seeing is a bunch of liberals throwing the Bible out of context, to appease their twisted senses of compassion.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to explain, just go back and read your own writings.. You try and accuse Christians of not being Christians in a crisis, and then you use the Bible to try and do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to use Christ's teachings from the Bible with Christians?  Or do you reject what Jesus taught....?
> 
> To me, every red letter word in the Bible is worth reading and repeating, until it gets through my thick head!!!  Christ's words and teachings may be getting to your heart and conscience, and this is why you label it as condemnation???  But please, I am not trying to condemn you, I'm trying to understand you, as fellow Christians and as real live, flesh and blood human beings.
> 
> There have been some valid reasons posted of why users here don't think it is a good idea for these refugees to stay, but they were surrounded by so much other vitrol, that they are being ignored or dismissed...
> 
> 1- we do have a huge illegal immigration problem in this country already, that is unsolved and frozen by Congress's lack of action, and these refugees will add to the chaos.
> 
> 2-  not so much these children refugees, but with borders this open and fluid, how can we be certain terrorists can't get through as well?
> 
> 3-  if we allow these refugees in scott free, there will be hundreds of thousands of more illegal immigrants to follow, our gvt can't feed and house the entire world's poor
> 
> 4- they will end up taking jobs the American poor usually do, making American unemployment even higher for low end workers
> 
> Are just a few of the things mentioned that are worth debating....
> 
> It's just that all of the name calling, and trying to pin something on Obama, or bush, or whom ever is politically ripe for the pickings, has so "electrified" this problem we have as Americans, that 'debate' never ends up being true debate, but ends up being who can out scream or out insult, or out accuse, the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, where do your loyalties lay, otherwise are they with Christ or are you using Christ as a liberal democrat would maybe, and this in order to battle what you feel are those who stand in your way concerning the issues, and yet only to leave Christ behind when all is said and done ?  Don't get offended, I'm just trying to see where it is that you are truly coming in from.
Click to expand...

Why do you HAVE to see it that way Beagle...in political terms?  Christ was neither a republican or a democrat...He spoke in terms of truth...in terms of how we should act, in terms of what we should do under certain circumstances, to be in favor with our Father.  He didn't call liberals scum, or conservatives heartless...sadly, that's what we do, to each other.


----------



## Discombobulated

I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.


----------



## Care4all

Discombobulated said:


> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.




It's a good question but they are not looking for foster parents, they say they won't need but a handful....most of the refugees will be sent back to their homeland once the process is completed, unless they have family here in the USA already, that will take them in.


----------



## Slyhunter

We can't save the world. Nor should we.


----------



## Andylusion

Slyhunter said:


> We can't save the world. Nor should we.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE&index=15&list=PL2BC2AC517F5F5026



I agree with this completely.    That said, I'm not 'against' immigration.  I think immigration is a net positive.

But absolutely, we should never use immigration as a solution to world poverty.

That's why I get so ticked off when leftards start screaming about companies opening up trade and business in other countries.   Well how do you expect them to earn any money if we never engage with them?

Trade is a net benefit too.   "well then a dictator might get money from our business there", yeah...  but we can't help that.  All we can do is open the door.  It's up to the people of those countries to find their way through it.


----------



## Andylusion

Discombobulated said:


> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.



So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?

Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.

You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.


----------



## Theowl32

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/64458

While the federal government is cramming foreign children like sardines into cages, waiting for the Obama Administration to decide how best to use the crisis for its own political advantage, the feds are making it clear that there is no place in the camps for pastors who would like to encourage and pray with the children.

While the feds say they&#8217;re &#8220;meeting the spiritual needs&#8221; of the children through their own chaplain program, they are absolutely shutting out any pastor who is not part of the official program.

He said churches are not even allowed bring soccer balls or play ping pong with the illegal immigrant children.

Pastor Coffin even asked if they could provide the children with toys, blankets and food. But the federal government&#8217;s response was the same &#8211; no donations allowed.

What could be driving such a policy?

Spiritual needs? We have our own official government program for that! You would just be in the way!
I guess the most obvious answer would be that the feds want to limit the public&#8217;s access to the facility because the last thing they need is more cell phone pictures going up on Facebook and Twitter that reveals the horror of life in the camps. That is not a consideration pertaining to the well-being of the children, of course. It&#8217;s to protect their own asses. Just as you would expect they would think.

Not far behind is their basic hostility toward people of faith and the notion that there would be any benefit whatsoever to pastors visiting the children. Spiritual needs? We have our own official government program for that! You would just be in the way!

The ban on donations is harder to explain, but it smacks of circling the wagons. What&#8217;s happening in these camps is simply an atrocity and the less contact there is between the camp operations and members of the general public, the better. They won&#8217;t even let members of Congress see what&#8217;s happening, so they&#8217;re certainly not going to grant access to some meddlesome pastors who might not be Obama supporters.

----------------------------------------


Remember when the liberals who refuse to do anything or volunteer anything like their own homes for these children being used as political pawns in this election year by this administration, accused Christians for not doing anything? 


Remember that?


The federal government is not allowing Christians.....to help. 

What a disaster of a president and what morons that voted for him twice, and still defend him to this day.


----------



## Care4all

TemplarKormac said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes.
> 
> 
> 
> We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to take care of our families too.
> 
> "But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> 
> 
> Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? *Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed you cut out the true context of her words and reassigned them to suit your purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Or that when Satan temps you or spills lies, that the way to combat him is with Scripture? And I don't mean with just spouting off any old passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> And I stumble ALL the time with it, ESPECIALLY on this site where everyone seems to be real jack asses, to everyone, all the time...
> 
> but I succeed some times too....succeed in the sense that I did what Christ taught, I turned my cheek when they continued to slap, I tried to walk that extra mile with them, while they continued to persecute, I listened and tried to understand where they were coming from, instead of just dismissing them as non human entities, and I never lost my temper, and never lowered myself to their level of insults, even thow they were being thrown at me and others, left and right....
> 
> I guess this thread has perplexed me a bit with the reaction of fellow Christians...I don't understand why Christians wouldn't just see this ''condemnation of Christians'' as an opportunity, to show the op and the whole world, what being a follower of Christ and His teachings, are all about....?
> 
> That's what these kind of episodes and threads and crisis-es are truly all about imo....they are our opportunity as good Christians to prove the op's contentions are wrong, to witness to them, but not just through words from the Bible, but through our actions....
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  note how anyone who can't rebut my arguments will accuse me of taking my opponent's out of context. What I'm seeing is a bunch of liberals throwing the Bible out of context, to appease their twisted senses of compassion.
Click to expand...


What's ''out of context' that has been thrown out there from the BibleTemplar?  You say that,  without showing or explaining why it's 'out of context'...so put up what ya got to support your contentions that what was used from the Bible is out of context....pretty please.


----------



## Andylusion

beagle9 said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nation in order to fulfill it's Christian duties, should be working immediately to find out the problem in the country of origin, and then begin stiff talks with the government of that nation in order to stem the tide, and fix the problem immediately.  It is a sin in my opinion to just put a band aid on something like this. The children need not to have to go through such trying times without something being done on their behalf back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For us with the blessings we have been given here, to not be able to shine the light on a country that is operating in darkness, is denying the blessings and responsibilities that we have been given to us in our blessings. A blessing can be made up of many things.. Common sense and knowledge are just a few that comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er... no.
> 
> Nations, do not have "christian duties".   Christian PEOPLE have Christian duties.
> 
> And I think Christian people are doing those duties.
> 
> I do not believe that somehow the nation itself is obligated to fix problems in other lands.
> 
> If we did....   Then we should be going into every country in the entire world.  We should be going into Crimea and Russia too.   Right?   There are people being abused in both Russia and Crimea, so let's go.
> 
> Obviously... at least I hope it is obvious, that this would be a bad plan.
> 
> It's not the job of Christians to fix everyone's life.
> 
> Even as a Christian individual, it's not your job to fix the lives of everyone around you.   If your broke brother-in-law, is an alcoholic, and you happen to be fairly successful... do you start giving him money non-stop?
> 
> No.   You can't force other people to live intelligently.   Just like you can't force Mexicans to live intelligently, and get rid of the gangs.
> 
> Shining a light on the darkness, doesn't mean grabbing people, and dragging them kicking and screaming to the light.
> 
> You need to read your Bible more.  Jesus, nor any of the prophets, nor the early church, ever tried to force people to come to the light.   Only the people who asked for help.
> 
> Again, I do support legal immigration.   But you will never ultimately end up with good, by promoting violation of law.   Promoting illegal immigration will never end up with good results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh no, we should not be going into places like Crimea to assist other nations in such a situation ALONE ever, but when we have these people coming across our borders in droves, then yes we should be going down and having a talk with their government. We should get the ball rolling on why there is a problem, and then try and fix the problem before it becomes a huge out of control problem here.. PERIOD!
Click to expand...


We already know what the problem is there.

Most of it has to do with corruption of their government, and the other has to do with the narco-wars.

What's to talk about?   Over throwing their government?   Instituting our own non-corrupt police force?   A full military occupation of northern Mexico?

Again, there is nothing we can do to force Mexico to become so amazing, that no one wants to leave, anymore than we can force the Cuban government to become so amazing, that everyone starts swimming back to Cuba.

Unless Mexico wishes to apply to be the 51st state, there is nothing we can do, and thus no point in talking with them about it.   We can't fix their corruption issues.  We can't fix their law enforcement problems.  We can't fix their military.   We can't fix their drug cartel problems.

All we can do, is maintain our boarders, and enforce our own laws.

What exactly would you have us do?


----------



## Care4all

The refugees are NOT Mexicans Androw?


----------



## Unkotare

Theowl32 said:


> Feds refuse pastors access to children in immigration camps
> 
> While the federal government is cramming foreign children like sardines into cages, waiting for the Obama Administration to decide how best to use the crisis for its own political advantage, the feds are making it clear that there is no place in the camps for pastors who would like to encourage and pray with the children.
> 
> While the feds say theyre meeting the spiritual needs of the children through their own chaplain program, they are absolutely shutting out any pastor who is not part of the official program.
> 
> He said churches are not even allowed bring soccer balls or play ping pong with the illegal immigrant children.
> 
> Pastor Coffin even asked if they could provide the children with toys, blankets and food. But the federal governments response was the same  no donations allowed.
> 
> What could be driving such a policy?





The far left demands that the people worship only the state. Their doctrine is promulgated throughout the land, and their dogma is chanted by acolytes constantly. The church of the state has no compunction about enforcing adherence and gestures of obeisance at the point of a spear. Their tithe is not voluntary, and it's a lot more than 10% for those sinners who actually work. And of course, we know where obama sees himself in this theology. 


"And on the seventh day he golfed. And the first day, second day, third day, fourth day, fifth day, sixth day..."


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Care4all said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good question but they are not looking for foster parents, they say they won't need but a handful....most of the refugees will be sent back to their homeland once the process is completed, unless they have family here in the USA already, that will take them in.
Click to expand...


that doesn't appear to be true....



> Rep. Michael Burgess, R-Texas, says U.S. border officials told him most children detained after illegally crossing the southern border will never be sent home, despite statements from the Obama administration to the contrary.
> ...
> What I was told on the border last week was that as high as 70-75 percent of these individuals will be remaining in the United States, he said. I dont know quite what the disconnect is between what the presidents statements are and the statements I was hearing from people in customs and Border Patrol, FEMA and the federal agencies that are charged with taking care of these folks.
> 
> Congressman: Feds say most illegals won?t be deported


----------



## Discombobulated

Androw said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
Click to expand...


People ought to back up their words with actions.


----------



## Theowl32

Discombobulated said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
Click to expand...


Oh sweet fucking irony!!!

Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?


----------



## Discombobulated

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sweet fucking irony!!!
> 
> Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?
Click to expand...


So then you must be another bleeding heart dummy who wants unrestricted immigration.  Is that right?


----------



## Theowl32

Discombobulated said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweet fucking irony!!!
> 
> Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you must be another bleeding heart dummy who wants unrestricted immigration.  Is that right?
Click to expand...


Answer: No they do not have any control over their hypocrisy. None


----------



## Kondor3

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweet fucking irony!!!
> 
> Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you must be another bleeding heart dummy who wants unrestricted immigration.  Is that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer: No they do not have any control over their hypocrisy. None
Click to expand...

Hell, they don't even _recognize_ it, most of the time...


----------



## Care4all

ScreamingEagle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good question but they are not looking for foster parents, they say they won't need but a handful....most of the refugees will be sent back to their homeland once the process is completed, unless they have family here in the USA already, that will take them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesn't appear to be true....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Michael Burgess, R-Texas, says U.S. border officials told him most children detained after illegally crossing the southern border will never be sent home, despite statements from the Obama administration to the contrary.
> ...
> &#8220;What I was told on the border last week was that as high as 70-75 percent of these individuals will be remaining in the United States,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know quite what the disconnect is between what the president&#8217;s statements are and the statements I was hearing from people in customs and Border Patrol, FEMA and the federal agencies that are charged with taking care of these folks.&#8221;
> 
> Congressman: Feds say most illegals won?t be deported
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

well, they are passing different information to the Charities that are down there to help and willing to help Foster Children....

Families Willing to Open Homes to Immigrant Children | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth



> On Tuesday afternoon, the charity held an  informational meeting for  prospective foster families at its Fort Worth  headquarters. Another  meeting is scheduled this week on Thursday  night.
> 
> *Officials cautioned that only a small percentage of those crossing the border will be in need of fostering.*
> 
> Cameras were not allowed inside the meeting, but reporters were able to attend.
> 
> During the meeting, Catholic Charities representatives said that  any  child in need of fostering will have legal status. That means they  may  have been the victims of trafficking, have no one to care for them  and  have gone through all immigration hearings.
> 
> *Presenters told the group that most of the children will be placed   with relatives in the U.S. or sent back to their home countries, if   there is a safe place for them to go.*


----------



## koshergrl

ScreamingEagle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good question but they are not looking for foster parents, they say they won't need but a handful....most of the refugees will be sent back to their homeland once the process is completed, unless they have family here in the USA already, that will take them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesn't appear to be true....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Michael Burgess, R-Texas, says U.S. border officials told him most children detained after illegally crossing the southern border will never be sent home, despite statements from the Obama administration to the contrary.
> ...
> What I was told on the border last week was that as high as 70-75 percent of these individuals will be remaining in the United States, he said. I dont know quite what the disconnect is between what the presidents statements are and the statements I was hearing from people in customs and Border Patrol, FEMA and the federal agencies that are charged with taking care of these folks.
> 
> Congressman: Feds say most illegals won?t be deported
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Shocker. Care's lying through her teeth again.


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good question but they are not looking for foster parents, they say they won't need but a handful....most of the refugees will be sent back to their homeland once the process is completed, unless they have family here in the USA already, that will take them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't appear to be true....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, they are passing different information to the Charities that are down there to help and willing to help Foster Children....
> 
> Families Willing to Open Homes to Immigrant Children | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, the charity held an informational meeting for prospective foster families at its Fort Worth headquarters. Another meeting is scheduled this week on Thursday night.
> 
> *Officials cautioned that only a small percentage of those crossing the border will be in need of fostering.*
> 
> Cameras were not allowed inside the meeting, but reporters were able to attend.
> 
> During the meeting, Catholic Charities representatives said that any child in need of fostering will have legal status. That means they may have been the victims of trafficking, have no one to care for them and have gone through all immigration hearings.
> 
> *Presenters told the group that most of the children will be placed with relatives in the U.S. or sent back to their home countries, if there is a safe place for them to go.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, they don't need fostering because they're being handed straight over to the illegals who are waiting for them..the pimps, the drug cartels and the traffickers.

Awesome!


----------



## Ernie S.

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sweet fucking irony!!!
> 
> Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?
Click to expand...


He wants us to back up our words with actions when he is only willing to back up his with our resources. AND he fails to see any irony there.


----------



## Discombobulated

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweet fucking irony!!!
> 
> Do liberals have any control whatsoever over their hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you must be another bleeding heart dummy who wants unrestricted immigration.  Is that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer: No they do not have any control over their hypocrisy. None
Click to expand...


My position on this issue is entirely consistent.....so I have absolutely no idea what you're babbling about.


----------



## Discombobulated

These people evidently have only one response to every situation.


----------



## Theowl32

Discombobulated said:


> These people evidently have only one response to every situation.



We have no response? HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Discombobulated

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people evidently have only one response to every situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no response? HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


You guys remind me a lot of this......

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuUqpZgHiEE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuUqpZgHiEE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Discombobulated said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can guess how many of these people have volunteered to become foster parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
Click to expand...


I hope you're doing a lot more than just pointing at the other guy. 

Churches ARE down there helping where they can.  I bet the liberals are complaining about that, also?


----------



## Slyhunter

Theowl32 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people evidently have only one response to every situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no response? HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


he means your only response is to spend other peoples money. If you want to do something spend your own damn money.


----------



## Discombobulated

Slyhunter said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people evidently have only one response to every situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no response? HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he means your only response is to spend other peoples money. If you want to do something spend your own damn money.
Click to expand...


And what exactly is it that I want to do?  What have the clairvoyants interpreted from my remarks?


----------



## koshergrl

Meister said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? I'm in no position to be a foster parent. Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're doing a lot more than just pointing at the other guy.
> 
> Churches ARE down there helping where they can. I bet the liberals are complaining about that, also?
Click to expand...

 

Of course they are!

They're bitching that the kids don't need religious people *bugging them* while at the same time attacking Christians for not doing enough....


----------



## Discombobulated

Meister said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?    I'm in no position to be a foster parent.   Do you assume that magically everyone on this forum has the ability, time, money, and home life, required to be good foster parents?
> 
> Just because I'm a Christian, doesn't mean I suddenly fart money, and have six spare bedrooms where I live, or that I magically speak spanish.
> 
> You people are sooo quick to be judgmental, and yet if I did that to you, you'd be screaming about how judgmental Christians are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People ought to back up their words with actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're doing a lot more than just pointing at the other guy.
> 
> Churches ARE down there helping where they can.  I bet the liberals are complaining about that, also?
Click to expand...


Are you guys all really this dense?  I'm not in favor of helping them at all, other than helping them get back to their own country.   Or maybe you think this country should be like a fire station where people can leave their unwanted children with no questions asked.


----------



## Slyhunter

Discombobulated said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no response? HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he means your only response is to spend other peoples money. If you want to do something spend your own damn money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what exactly is it that I want to do?  What have the clairvoyants interpreted from my remarks?
Click to expand...


My post was in reply to Theowl so I don't know why you are replying to me discombobulated?


----------



## Rinata

This is the damn truth and you all know it!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Rinata said:


> This is the damn truth and you all know it!!!
> 
> View attachment 30612



The answer is to feed them, to treat their ailments, clothe them and send them back to be reunited with their parents.


----------



## koshergrl

Actually, the answer is to secure the borders and prosecute and deport illegals.


----------



## Slyhunter

Papageorgio said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the damn truth and you all know it!!!
> 
> View attachment 30612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is to feed them, to treat their ailments, clothe them and send them back to be reunited with their parents.
Click to expand...

And to seal the borders so they can't come back and cost us all that effort again.


----------



## Papageorgio

koshergrl said:


> Actually, the answer is to secure the borders and prosecute and deport illegals.



The border issue needs to be taken care of and that is not going to hapen under this President. 

The children are a different issue, they are young and need to get back to their parents, they are illegal immigrants but they have traveled far and are sick and are in need of care. Compassion is to take care of them and get them back home safely.

The border issue requires Obama to quit inviting people to enter the country illegally.

This is a mixed message and it is not the children's nor other illegal immigrants fault that Obama is being wishy washy on the issue. 

If the message this country sent out was no illegal immigrants. Then we can blame the illegal immigrants, but that isn't the message and this administration is the one at fault.


----------



## bornright

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I agree.  A Christian thing for us to do is help them finish their journey.  I would be more than happy to help them by donating money for their transportation to the White House.  I would not even expect or want a tax deduction for it.  How Christian could that be?


----------



## Theowl32

Rinata said:


> This is the damn truth and you all know it!!!
> 
> View attachment 30612



Another brainwashed hack who is not up on current events. He does not know and more importantly does not care what Christians are actually doing. 

The same group mind you that wishes Saddam was still in power torturing and murdering. Wait....the double talkers who still think Bush lied about wmds even though dems propagated the existence of wmds before Bush ever took office.

He certainly does not know or care that Obama tried to stay in Iraq as they credit him for ending it. They certainly do not or care that he expanded the war in Afghanistan. 

Meanwhile Christian groups are down there serving the poor and the left wing assholes sit on their pot stained fingers and accuse. Typical.


----------



## Papageorgio

bornright said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  A Christian thing for us to do is help them finish their journey.  I would be more than happy to help them by donating money for their transportation to the White House.  I would not even expect or want a tax deduction for it.  How Christian could that be?
Click to expand...


Obama should bring them to the White House and let them spend sometime with his children and let them get a taste of real international people. I mean isn't what all those trips Michelle takes her children on are for?

They could stay with him for a couple more years and then when Obama moves then he could take them to his home in Illnois. Great learning experince for his kids.


----------



## Lakhota

Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.

Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."

MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration

Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.


----------



## koshergrl

wth?


----------



## koshergrl

Your point is that rich liberals think we should give Obama money?

Why don't they give him the money? It's peanuts to them!


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."
> 
> MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration
> 
> Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.


They just want the cheap labor. They don't care about their fellow American citizens who would have to compete with these immigrants for jobs.


----------



## Lakhota

Slyhunter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."
> 
> MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration
> 
> Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.
> 
> 
> 
> They just want the cheap labor. They don't care about their fellow American citizens who would have to compete with these immigrants for jobs.
Click to expand...


Duh, Democrats want the votes - Conservatives want the cheap labor.


----------



## Beachboy

I have received a PM from Unkotare about using the word "****," so please allow me to clarify.

Americans demonize their enemies.  During Viet Nam the term was "slant eyes."  In Iraq it was "Diaper Head."

La Raza has made a concerted effort to control the use of certain words.  They pressured television stations to stop using the words "undocumented worker," and "illegal alien."  They demanded that the word "migrant" replace them.   And, we let them do it.

Then words like "Beaner," Freeloader," "Wetback," and "****" became politically incorrect.  Biting my tongue, I honored that.  Now as America is beginning to understand the Hispanic agenda of *invasion, *Hispanics have become an enemy.  Hence words like words like "Beaner," Freeloader," "Wetback," and "****," are perfectly acceptable.

Back in the 1950s President Eisenhower called his deportation program, "Operation Wetback."  Operation Wetback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   Folks, we have the opportunity to take our language back.  Let's get on top of this.  If the shoe fits.........









​


----------



## koshergrl

"Fundie" "Teaper" "Teabagger" "Trailer trash" "White trash"


----------



## Kosh

Lakhota said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."
> 
> MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration
> 
> Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.
> 
> 
> 
> They just want the cheap labor. They don't care about their fellow American citizens who would have to compete with these immigrants for jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh, Democrats want the votes - Conservatives want the cheap labor.
Click to expand...


Wrong! The far left wants both as they need cheap labor to work at the rich white far left elite mansions..


----------



## Theowl32

Lol at libs who think it is only republicans that want cheap labor. The same types of morons who think only those south of the mason Dixon line was a racist.

Look up Pelosi, cheap labor and illegals.

The same morons probably think Pelosi is poor when in actuality she is one of the richest politicians in the world.

Again the morons on the left do not care, cause they are hypocrites who do not stand for anything. 

Just another clear example.


----------



## bornright

Lakhota said:


> Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."
> 
> MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration
> 
> Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.



Are you saying that individuals with great wealth should have more of a say than anyone else? or are you saying that wealthy people have a much greater insight of the country's problems and able in their great wisdom to solve such problems better than the rest of us?   Perhaps we could just let them vote and the rest of us could just stay home.


----------



## Rinata

Papageorgio said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the damn truth and you all know it!!!
> 
> View attachment 30612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is to feed them, to treat their ailments, clothe them and send them back to be reunited with their parents.
Click to expand...


Thanks for an intelligent response. However, would we not be putting these children in grave danger if we sent them back??


----------



## rdean

Meister said:


> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?



Didn't you know?  Following the law signed by George W. Bush in 2008.


----------



## Rinata

koshergrl said:


> Actually, the answer is to secure the borders and prosecute and deport illegals.



I'd much rather send idiots like you away. Anywhere.


----------



## rdean

bornright said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three of the world's richest men are calling on Congress to pass legislation that would overhaul the nation's immigration system and provide some sort of path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> Casino magnate and conservative donor Sheldon Adelson joined Berkshire Hathaway CEO Warren Buffett and former Microsoft CEO Bill Gates to criticize House Republicans, in particular, for failing to address current policy, which they said "borders on insanity."
> 
> MORE: Sheldon Adelson, Warren Buffett, And Bill Gates Chastise House GOP On Immigration
> 
> Amen!  It certainly does border on insanity.  Well, Speaker Boehner, the ball is in your court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that individuals with great wealth should have more of a say than anyone else? or are you saying that wealthy people have a much greater insight of the country's problems and able in their great wisdom to solve such problems better than the rest of us?   Perhaps we could just let them vote and the rest of us could just stay home.
Click to expand...


Of course not.  They have reasons.  Adelson wants low skilled immigrants here so they could clean his casino's and work for next to nothing without benefits.

Gates wants immigrants with degrees.  Blue State liberals carry all the high technology burden because conservatives don't believe in science or education.  It's why their leaders go to California and New York looking for skilled labor.  They can't find those kinds of people in Red States.

Who knows what Buffet wants?  It could be something as simple has wanting to help people.


----------



## rdean

Theowl32 said:


> Lol at libs who think it is only republicans that want cheap labor. The same types of morons who think only those south of the mason Dixon line was a racist.
> 
> Look up Pelosi, cheap labor and illegals.
> 
> The same morons probably think Pelosi is poor when in actuality she is one of the richest politicians in the world.
> 
> Again the morons on the left do not care, cause they are hypocrites who do not stand for anything.
> 
> Just another clear example.



Strange.  You make up situations and them blast liberals for those strange situations you made up out of thin air.  What does Pelosi have do to with children from Central America?  Do you think they are hers?  Republicans don't want to do any labor at all.

who think only those south of the mason Dixon line was a racist

No one thinks that.  There are plenty of Republicans north of the Mason Dixon line who are racist.  Everyone knows that.


----------



## Meister

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Following the law signed by George W. Bush in 2008.
Click to expand...


Fuck Bush, follow the friggin' Constitution.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Following the law signed by George W. Bush in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Bush, follow the friggin' Constitution.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting the law was Constitutional?


----------



## Darkwind

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



*Why Are Churches and Pastors Being Blocked from Helping Out with the Flood of Illegal Immigrant Kids?*





> Will the White House lift the ban on Christians volunteering at  overwhelmed detention camps packed with illegal immigrant children on  Americas southern border?
> 
> 
> 
> 99.5 KKLA The Intersection of Faith & Reason   <--Article


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Following the law signed by George W. Bush in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Bush, follow the friggin' Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the law was Constitutional?
Click to expand...


What I'm suggesting, Lacky?
The Constitution requires the federal government to protect our borders.

I hope that clarifies what I posted.


----------



## Beachboy

*On Last Night's CBS Evening News.*

I am not a Governor Rick Perry fan, but Perry shares what looks like a _realistic_, _inexpensive_ solution to the illegal child immigration crisis.  Of course Barry, "Pathway to Citizenship" Obama does not like it.  

If I were a Republican I would just sit back and enjoy the show!   
​ Perry requests National Guard to stem tide of illegal immigrants - Videos - CBS News


 Took six years
  Repubs, but you finally 
  stopped Obama in his tracks, 
  Check and Mate. 
 




  Nicely played, Carl Rove.
 Karl Rove - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Beachboy

koshergrl said:


> "Fundie" "Teaper" "Teabagger" "Trailer trash" "White trash"



Let's not forget "Gook" and "Honkey."

Why not look at a few definitions of the word "****" so that we know precisely what we are talking about.


******
Also, spik, spick. 
*Origin: * 191015;  earlier also spig,  short for   spiggoty;  claimed, perhaps correctly, to derive from an accented   pronunciation of ( No ) speak the  ( English )  
***** *, *spick * _or _ *spik * (sp&#618;k)_slang _ ( _US _)   a person from a Spanish-speaking country in South or Central America  or  a Spanish-speaking community in the US.  Perhaps alluding to a   foreigner's mispronunciation of _speak. _Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the *Random House Dictionary*, © Random House, Inc. 2014. 

******

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Some in the United States believe that the word is a play on their pronunciation of the English "speak." The Oxford English Dictionary takes _****_ to be a contraction of the earlier form _spiggoty_. The oldest known use of "spiggoty" is in 1910 by Wilbur Lawton in _Boy Aviators in Nicaragua, or, In League with the Insurgents_. Stuart Berg Flexner in _I hear America Talking_ (1976), favored the explanation that it derives from "no spik Ingles"   (or "no spika de Ingles").These theories follow standard naming   practices, which include attacking people according to the foods they   eat (see Kraut and Frog) and for their failure to speak a language (see Barbarian and Gringo).
*
****
*Definition of _****, _*Merriam Webster's Dictionary*_**** also  spick Origin of ****_

by shortening & alteration from _spiggoty,_ of unknown origin
First Known Use: 1916

Yep, "****" is just another word Hispanics don't like. "Wetback," and   "Beaner" are the same thing.  Actually, the words a TRUE to their   definition.  Denotation, connotation, whatever.  The Spics prefer   calling illegal immigrants "Migrants,"  This is nothing but a way for   these *invaders* to legitimize themselves, by revising the English language. *Invading* America with Illegal children, makes them an *enemy*.    Demonizing enemies in a time of war is a natural human response.  Let   us not lose these well-defined words AGAIN to "political correctness."






Mr. & Mrs. Taxpayer, the guy with the sign says it better than I could.
Thanks to those who have protected our Second Amendment.  
Sadly, it looks like we may be needing it soon.​


----------



## rdean

Darkwind said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Are Churches and Pastors Being Blocked from Helping Out with the Flood of Illegal Immigrant Kids?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the White House lift the ban on Christians volunteering at  overwhelmed detention camps packed with illegal immigrant children on  Americas southern border?
> 
> 
> 
> 99.5 KKLA The Intersection of Faith & Reason   <--Article
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's possible that right wingnuts might threaten volunteers.  After all, they killed police.  And they certainly hate these children.


----------



## rdean

Beachboy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fundie" "Teaper" "Teabagger" "Trailer trash" "White trash"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget "Gook" and "Honkey."
> 
> Why not look at a few definitions of the word "****" so that we know precisely what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> ******
> Also, spik, spick.
> *Origin: * 1910&#8211;15;  earlier also spig,  short for   spiggoty;  claimed, perhaps correctly, to derive from an accented   pronunciation of ( No ) speak the  ( English )
> ***** *, *spick * _or _ *spik * (sp&#618;k)_slang _ ( _US _)   a person from a Spanish-speaking country in South or Central America  or  a Spanish-speaking community in the US.  Perhaps alluding to a   foreigner's mispronunciation of _speak. _Dictionary.com Unabridged
> Based on the *Random House Dictionary*, © Random House, Inc. 2014.
> 
> ******
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> Some in the United States believe that the word is a play on their pronunciation of the English "speak." The Oxford English Dictionary takes _****_ to be a contraction of the earlier form _spiggoty_. The oldest known use of "spiggoty" is in 1910 by Wilbur Lawton in _Boy Aviators in Nicaragua, or, In League with the Insurgents_. Stuart Berg Flexner in _I hear America Talking_ (1976), favored the explanation that it derives from "no spik Ingles"   (or "no spika de Ingles").These theories follow standard naming   practices, which include attacking people according to the foods they   eat (see Kraut and Frog) and for their failure to speak a language (see Barbarian and Gringo).
> *
> ****
> *Definition of _****, _*Merriam Webster's Dictionary*_**** also  spick Origin of ****_
> 
> by shortening & alteration from _spiggoty,_ of unknown origin
> First Known Use: 1916
> 
> Yep, "****" is just another word Hispanics don't like. "Wetback," and   "Beaner" are the same thing.  Actually, the words a TRUE to their   definition.  Denotation, connotation, whatever.  The Spics prefer   calling illegal immigrants "Migrants,"  This is nothing but a way for   these *invaders* to legitimize themselves, by revising the English language. *Invading* America with Illegal children, makes them an *enemy*.    Demonizing enemies in a time of war is a natural human response.  Let   us not lose these well-defined words AGAIN to "political correctness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. & Mrs. Taxpayer, the guy with the sign says it better than I could.
> Thanks to those who have protected our Second Amendment.
> Sadly, it looks like we may be needing it soon.​
Click to expand...


no one goes out with a sign like that.  It was photo-shopped I'm sure.  He's advertising he's going to kill the police?  He should get a free house and free food?  Give me a break.


----------



## beagle9

rdean said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fundie" "Teaper" "Teabagger" "Trailer trash" "White trash"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget "Gook" and "Honkey."
> 
> Why not look at a few definitions of the word "****" so that we know precisely what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> ******
> Also, spik, spick.
> *Origin: * 1910&#8211;15;  earlier also spig,  short for   spiggoty;  claimed, perhaps correctly, to derive from an accented   pronunciation of ( No ) speak the  ( English )
> ***** *, *spick * _or _ *spik * (sp&#618;k)_slang _ ( _US _)   a person from a Spanish-speaking country in South or Central America  or  a Spanish-speaking community in the US.  Perhaps alluding to a   foreigner's mispronunciation of _speak. _Dictionary.com Unabridged
> Based on the *Random House Dictionary*, © Random House, Inc. 2014.
> 
> ******
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> Some in the United States believe that the word is a play on their pronunciation of the English "speak." The Oxford English Dictionary takes _****_ to be a contraction of the earlier form _spiggoty_. The oldest known use of "spiggoty" is in 1910 by Wilbur Lawton in _Boy Aviators in Nicaragua, or, In League with the Insurgents_. Stuart Berg Flexner in _I hear America Talking_ (1976), favored the explanation that it derives from "no spik Ingles"   (or "no spika de Ingles").These theories follow standard naming   practices, which include attacking people according to the foods they   eat (see Kraut and Frog) and for their failure to speak a language (see Barbarian and Gringo).
> *
> ****
> *Definition of _****, _*Merriam Webster's Dictionary*_**** also  spick Origin of ****_
> 
> by shortening & alteration from _spiggoty,_ of unknown origin
> First Known Use: 1916
> 
> Yep, "****" is just another word Hispanics don't like. "Wetback," and   "Beaner" are the same thing.  Actually, the words a TRUE to their   definition.  Denotation, connotation, whatever.  The Spics prefer   calling illegal immigrants "Migrants,"  This is nothing but a way for   these *invaders* to legitimize themselves, by revising the English language. *Invading* America with Illegal children, makes them an *enemy*.    Demonizing enemies in a time of war is a natural human response.  Let   us not lose these well-defined words AGAIN to "political correctness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. & Mrs. Taxpayer, the guy with the sign says it better than I could.
> Thanks to those who have protected our Second Amendment.
> Sadly, it looks like we may be needing it soon.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one goes out with a sign like that.  It was photo-shopped I'm sure.  He's advertising he's going to kill the police?  He should get a free house and free food?  Give me a break.
Click to expand...

I agree, and these are the sorts of things that distract from the real issues and then the real solutions needed for them. People who do these things with signs like that (photo-shop), do undermine their own positions, and they do make themselves out to be the true haters without a doubt. I don't blame people for wanting a better life or to get out of a situation that is so bad where they live, but we can't just allow overwhelming numbers to come into this nation, and then over run our system either. The solution is to go next door and find out what is the solution with the government that has caused this mess. Then we should give stern ultimatums to that government that it will get it's house in order fast or else. For us to just sit back and allow a possibly gone rogue government to operate in a manor that causes such things as this to happen upon our border in proof there of is just idiotic, and we are a much stronger nation and humanitarian nation than this. Peace and kindness through strength, not through weakness. We should be ashamed.


----------



## Slyhunter

beagle9 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget "Gook" and "Honkey."
> 
> Why not look at a few definitions of the word "****" so that we know precisely what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> ******
> Also, spik, spick.
> *Origin: * 191015;  earlier also spig,  short for   spiggoty;  claimed, perhaps correctly, to derive from an accented   pronunciation of ( No ) speak the  ( English )
> ***** *, *spick * _or _ *spik * (sp&#618;k)_slang _ ( _US _)   a person from a Spanish-speaking country in South or Central America  or  a Spanish-speaking community in the US.  Perhaps alluding to a   foreigner's mispronunciation of _speak. _Dictionary.com Unabridged
> Based on the *Random House Dictionary*, © Random House, Inc. 2014.
> 
> ******
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> Some in the United States believe that the word is a play on their pronunciation of the English "speak." The Oxford English Dictionary takes _****_ to be a contraction of the earlier form _spiggoty_. The oldest known use of "spiggoty" is in 1910 by Wilbur Lawton in _Boy Aviators in Nicaragua, or, In League with the Insurgents_. Stuart Berg Flexner in _I hear America Talking_ (1976), favored the explanation that it derives from "no spik Ingles"   (or "no spika de Ingles").These theories follow standard naming   practices, which include attacking people according to the foods they   eat (see Kraut and Frog) and for their failure to speak a language (see Barbarian and Gringo).
> *
> ****
> *Definition of _****, _*Merriam Webster's Dictionary*_**** also  spick Origin of ****_
> 
> by shortening & alteration from _spiggoty,_ of unknown origin
> First Known Use: 1916
> 
> Yep, "****" is just another word Hispanics don't like. "Wetback," and   "Beaner" are the same thing.  Actually, the words a TRUE to their   definition.  Denotation, connotation, whatever.  The Spics prefer   calling illegal immigrants "Migrants,"  This is nothing but a way for   these *invaders* to legitimize themselves, by revising the English language. *Invading* America with Illegal children, makes them an *enemy*.    Demonizing enemies in a time of war is a natural human response.  Let   us not lose these well-defined words AGAIN to "political correctness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. & Mrs. Taxpayer, the guy with the sign says it better than I could.
> Thanks to those who have protected our Second Amendment.
> Sadly, it looks like we may be needing it soon.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one goes out with a sign like that.  It was photo-shopped I'm sure.  He's advertising he's going to kill the police?  He should get a free house and free food?  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, and these are the sorts of things that distract from the real issues and then the real solutions needed for them. People who do these things with signs like that (photo-shop), do undermine their own positions, and they do make themselves out to be the true haters without a doubt. I don't blame people for wanting a better life or to get out of a situation that is so bad where they live, but we can't just allow overwhelming numbers to come into this nation, and then over run our system either. The solution is to go next door and find out what is the solution with the government that has caused this mess. Then we should give stern ultimatums to that government that it will get it's house in order fast or else. For us to just sit back and allow a possibly gone rogue government to operate in a manor that causes such things as this to happen upon our border in proof there of is just idiotic, and we are a much stronger nation and humanitarian nation than this. Peace and kindness through strength, not through weakness. We should be ashamed.
Click to expand...

They simply replace the pc words they used with the real thought they would say if they were actually being honest about it.


----------



## Care4all

TemplarKormac said:


> In the religion called government, you two (you and Lakhota) would be loyal acolytes.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all impoverished, you can't get blood out of a turnip....but  there are Christians throughout the westernized nations that could  help....maybe they are already, taking up collections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the turnip! That might be all well and good, but the only Christians being affected here are the ones in the United States. Most of us were taught to obey the law, not skirt it with our own children.
> 
> Oh, so we are not the richest nation in the World now, and everything sucks in America, and God never blessed us as Christian nation, and the poor in our country have it great compared to other countries etc etc etc anymore?
> 
> and we are the only Christians being affected?  What about the refugees?  Are they not Christians being affected by what we do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain there are other wealthy people throughout the world  willing to contribute towards a charity for their well being...where's  GHW Bush and Clinton when you need them?  Or is this too politically hot  for either of them to handle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is our obedience of the law when we need it? Compassion is secondary when you endanger the health and safety of other Americans. How can you sit there and judge with utter impunity those who want what's best for America?
> 
> You do realize that the Levite and the Priest who passed by on the other side of the road, the beaten man that needed help, because they believed they were following the Law of the Sabbath, were wrong to follow the Law, and the Good Samaratan, who was considered a lowly tribe by the Levites, Priests, and Jews in general, was the person who followed God's will....
> 
> And what about when Jesus, who was called blasphemous among other things, by the Jewish Theocratic Rulers of their community because he healed the sick on the Sabbath and was breaking the "law" according to them?  Was Jesus wrong or were the Law Enforcers wrong?
> 
> I believe in following the Law of the Land, and the Law of our Land, says we can't turn away these refugee children the minute they arrive here, we have to give them hearings, try to place them with family, and send the rest home, unless they are at risk of sex trafficking, or have no parent or safe place to be returned to....
> 
> What is so hard and disturbing to YOU about following the Law of the Land?
> 
> Yes, but we were also taught not to break the law, miss.  For breaking man's law means breaking God's law. You have a lot to learn about Christians before you start judging them.
> 
> see ABOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> A man cannot go to heaven on works alone, good works without good faith is dead. If faith without works is dead, so is your work without faith. You misconstrue what it means to be a Christian, milady.
> 
> Boy you are really off the wall!
> I have misunderstood NOTHING my dear one, you on the other hand, are being a weasel, and very Satan like with all of your twists and turns?
> 
> Did I mention a thing about only getting Salvation through good works?  Nope, nada, not a word....silly, twisted one.
> 
> but Jesus did mention and talk about good works, when he Judged the Nations, are you now, as a Christian against what Christ taught on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Matthew 25:31-46New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> *The Sheep and the Goats*
> 
> 31When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.
> 34 Then the King will say to those on his right, Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 35 For  I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you  gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.
> 37 Then the righteous will answer him, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?
> 40 The  King will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the  least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.
> 41 Then he will say to those on his left, Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I  was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you  did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after  me.
> 44 They  also will answer, Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a  stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?
> 45 He will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.
> 46 Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to take care of our families too.
> 
> "But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for  members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an  unbeliever."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8
> 
> Of course we do.  Who said we didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people persecute you, as a Christian, were you not taught that you should rejoice in such persecution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is persecuting whom? You should ask Lakhota that question.
> 
> Gosh, you are really really slow on all this templar, I was talking about Lakhota challenging Christians, and how we should see this as an opportunity to show our Christianity, to witness our Christianity, not act like a bunch of whining idiots crying about him saying bad stuff about Christians, but follow Christ's words on this...and this is very hard to do, I can understand that...
> 
> which is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love for Enemies*
> 
> 27 But to you who are listening I say: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, 28 bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you. 29 If  someone slaps you on one cheek, turn to them the other also. If someone  takes your coat, do not withhold your shirt from them. 30 Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back. 31 Do to others as you would have them do to you.
> 32 If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners love those who love them. 33 And if you do good to those who are good to you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners do that. 34 And if you lend to those from whom you expect repayment, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners, expecting to be repaid in full. 35 But love your enemies, do good to them, and lend to them without expecting to get anything back. Then your reward will be great, and you will be children of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked. 36 Be merciful, just as your Father is merciful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or that when Satan tempts you or spills lies, that the way to combat him  is with Scripture?  And I don't mean with just spouting off any old  passage in the Bible but by DOING what Christ taught on how to handle an  adversary....(turn the cheek, walk the extra mile, love thy enemy) and  (to visit the prisoner, feed the stranger, help the sick, the needy  etc)this is one of the hardest things of all to do, I know!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Satan is telling us not to take care of these illegal children? Do you hear yourself? Stop preaching. Frankly I am offended at how you tried to twist Christianity in such a way, just so we could ignore the law and give amnesty to these children.
Click to expand...


Gosh, you are batting a thousand on this post with your nonsensical, wrong, assumptions, it's laughable Templar!

I am offended by your intentional stupidity and ignorance...I expected more from you than this silly, incoherent, ignorant to the enth degree, response.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's amazing how the left will call Christians morons and think Christianity should be removed from the country UNTIL they need Christianity to support some nonsensical position of their own.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Katzndogz said:


> It's amazing how the left will call Christians morons and think Christianity should be removed from the country UNTIL they need Christianity to support some nonsensical position of their own.



it is just how they roll 

funny they dont say that about abortion 

--LOL


----------



## BlackSand

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...


*All over the world ... Including the countries where a lot of these children are coming from.*

Compassionate Christians are more interested in helping people where they need the help ... And providing for God's mission where it is of the most benefit.
Churches and youth groups around here routinely take mission trips with money they have raised in our communities.

We build houses, establish schools, assist with infrastructure projects in the countries where our help and compassion is needed.
Mostly teens raise the money on their own with a plethora of fundraising projects supported by the church and its members.
Progressive Liberals and misguided political hacks pretend they make a difference by trusting politicians and the government in dispensing compassion.
Supporting illegal immigrations on a mass scale is not Compassionate ... Nor the duty of Christians.

*Quit pretending that your political affiliations or stance on the matter excuses your obligation to actually do something worthwhile ... And don't mention Christians that have been doing more than you have for decades.*

.


----------



## beagle9

BlackSand said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All over the world ... Including the countries where a lot of these children are coming from.*
> 
> Compassionate Christians are more interested in helping people where they need the help ... And providing for God's mission where it is of the most benefit.
> Churches and youth groups around here routinely take mission trips with money they have raised in our communities.
> 
> We build houses, establish schools, assist with infrastructure projects in the countries where our help and compassion is needed.
> Mostly teens raise the money on their own with a plethora of fundraising projects supported by the church and its members.
> Progressive Liberals and misguided political hacks pretend they make a difference by trusting politicians and the government in dispensing compassion.
> Supporting illegal immigrations on a mass scale is not Compassionate ... Nor the duty of Christians.
> 
> *Quit pretending that your political affiliations or stance on the matter excuses your obligation to actually do something worthwhile ... And don't mention Christians that have been doing more than you have for decades.*
> 
> .
Click to expand...

When solutions depend on an out of touch secular acting Christian hating government like we have today, then everything becomes pure political theater. This is why only their backs are getting scratched, and photo ops become front and center in the attention getting arena, otherwise instead of solutions actually getting achieved.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All over the world ... Including the countries where a lot of these children are coming from.*
> 
> Compassionate Christians are more interested in helping people where they need the help ... And providing for God's mission where it is of the most benefit.
> Churches and youth groups around here routinely take mission trips with money they have raised in our communities.
> 
> We build houses, establish schools, assist with infrastructure projects in the countries where our help and compassion is needed.
> Mostly teens raise the money on their own with a plethora of fundraising projects supported by the church and its members.
> Progressive Liberals and misguided political hacks pretend they make a difference by trusting politicians and the government in dispensing compassion.
> Supporting illegal immigrations on a mass scale is not Compassionate ... Nor the duty of Christians.
> 
> *Quit pretending that your political affiliations or stance on the matter excuses your obligation to actually do something worthwhile ... And don't mention Christians that have been doing more than you have for decades.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When solutions depend on an out of touch secular acting Christian hating government like we have today, then everything becomes pure political theater. This is why only their backs are getting scratched, and photo ops become front and center in the attention getting arena, otherwise instead of solutions actually getting achieved.
Click to expand...

well, I am certain religious groups are helping people in the countries that the refugees come from, including my familiy's church, but it is OBVIOUSLY not enough....the churches can't handle it on their own...if they could, we wouldn't have had this refugee problem in the first place, no?


----------



## Darkwind

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Following the law signed by George W. Bush in 2008.
Click to expand...

Who wrote that legislation?

Oh yeah.  

You seem to be too fucking stupid to breath.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All over the world ... Including the countries where a lot of these children are coming from.*
> 
> Compassionate Christians are more interested in helping people where they need the help ... And providing for God's mission where it is of the most benefit.
> Churches and youth groups around here routinely take mission trips with money they have raised in our communities.
> 
> We build houses, establish schools, assist with infrastructure projects in the countries where our help and compassion is needed.
> Mostly teens raise the money on their own with a plethora of fundraising projects supported by the church and its members.
> Progressive Liberals and misguided political hacks pretend they make a difference by trusting politicians and the government in dispensing compassion.
> Supporting illegal immigrations on a mass scale is not Compassionate ... Nor the duty of Christians.
> 
> *Quit pretending that your political affiliations or stance on the matter excuses your obligation to actually do something worthwhile ... And don't mention Christians that have been doing more than you have for decades.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When solutions depend on an out of touch secular acting Christian hating government like we have today, then everything becomes pure political theater. This is why only their backs are getting scratched, and photo ops become front and center in the attention getting arena, otherwise instead of solutions actually getting achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I am certain religious groups are helping people in the countries that the refugees come from, including my familiy's church, but it is OBVIOUSLY not enough....the churches can't handle it on their own...if they could, we wouldn't have had this refugee problem in the first place, no?
Click to expand...

When the churches can't handle it, then it becomes a major crisis, otherwise it would be one in which involves possible government intervention yes, but the type of intervention may not be what people might think it should be, where as if the government has to get kind of nasty to another nation that might be causing a humanitarian crisis, then so be it. For the American government to sit back and watch it's borders be overrun, well that is an amazing thing to watch actually, and especially so if it has no answers when it comes to handling the crisis properly in regards to the offending country..


----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ixOsjut3E#t=51]Chicago Resident: Obama Will Go Down as Worst President Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bush92

We are the United States of America, not the Vatican.


----------



## Katzndogz

Nothing new has happened in these countries to cause a crisis.   The crisis is obama.


----------



## beagle9

Katzndogz said:


> Nothing new has happened in these countries to cause a crisis.   The crisis is obama.


Yes it should be investigated as to what has changed in these countries over the last decade or more, and then it should be walked back up to the current events in order to see exactly why now ? 

Why now do we see all of this attempt at flooding our border in the ways that they are doing it all of a sudden?  It has to be all due to the policies or weakness that this President is showing when it comes to upholding the laws of this nation, and this is because of him placing his middle finger up at the laws we have in this nation. The illegals are not the only ones doing this, but many groups are on board the band wagon of breaking the laws while it last for them.


----------



## Chris

For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex. 

But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....

But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new has happened in these countries to cause a crisis.   The crisis is obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it should be investigated as to what has changed in these countries over the last decade or more, and then it should be walked back up to the current events in order to see exactly why now ?
> 
> Why now do we see all of this attempt at flooding our border in the ways that they are doing it all of a sudden?  It has to be all due to the policies or weakness that this President is showing when it comes to upholding the laws of this nation, and this is because of him placing his middle finger up at the laws we have in this nation. The illegals are not the only ones doing this, but many groups are on board the band wagon of breaking the laws while it last for them.
Click to expand...

I read somewhere yesterday, it might have been an OReily interview with some border guard, that they were being told it is 'now or never' by the Churches that were helping them....yes, the churches helping them....now I have not verified this yet....but if this is true, it could be for a number of reasons....they think immigration reform is coming and they misunderstand the Dream act, which clealy involves the children of illegal immigrants, that have lived in the USA, for 5 years, and had to have arrived before the age of 15....

so NONE of these refugee children will or would have met that criteria and these Churches, or whomever, was passing along BAD information.

The other possibility, is that they see immigration reform coming and it would involve much stronger boarder security and procedures, so this too could be an incentive for getting in to the USA pronto.


----------



## beagle9

jon_berzerk said:


> Chicago Resident: Obama Will Go Down as Worst President Ever - YouTube


Interesting, but I look at it this way.. What exactly are they wanting from Obama ? Obama is the President of all in this nation, and not just the president of specific groups along with their holding him to that type of chains and bondage in which they figure he should be in for them. Obama should work for the poor of course, but he should work for all the poor when he does so, and Obama should work for the middle class of course, but he should work for all of the middle class, and Obama should work with the rich, and again he should work for all of the rich in America. The problems that Chicago is having is not due to a President or his administration, but rather from the corrupt immoral politicians or liberal hippie flower power softies elected, who allow just about anything because they operate in fear of taking a moral stand against crime and corruption in their cities. Somehow get this straight, and change would begin ASAP.


----------



## kaz

Chris said:


> Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy)



First, you are wrong about what the public good means.  You think it means redistribution of wealth.  Actually, it means it benefits everyone.  Roads, police, defense, fire, civil and criminal courts, those things benefit everyone.  Confiscating wealth from one person and giving it to another is not "the public good," it is plunder.

So you are wrong that non-liberals don't support the common good, we do.  We don't support government using force to plunder it's citizens.


----------



## Chris

The Catholic Church's opposition to birth control has created massive poverty around the world. 

This is the result.


----------



## Chris

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you are wrong about what the public good means.  You think it means redistribution of wealth.  Actually, it means it benefits everyone.  Roads, police, defense, fire, civil and criminal courts, those things benefit everyone.  Confiscating wealth from one person and giving it to another is not "the public good," it is plunder.
> 
> So you are wrong that non-liberals don't support the common good, we do.  We don't support government using force to plunder it's citizens.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## kaz

Chris said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you are wrong about what the public good means.  You think it means redistribution of wealth.  Actually, it means it benefits everyone.  Roads, police, defense, fire, civil and criminal courts, those things benefit everyone.  Confiscating wealth from one person and giving it to another is not "the public good," it is plunder.
> 
> So you are wrong that non-liberals don't support the common good, we do.  We don't support government using force to plunder it's citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you were trying to say you're an idiot?  My bad, I missed that...


----------



## Chris

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you are wrong about what the public good means.  You think it means redistribution of wealth.  Actually, it means it benefits everyone.  Roads, police, defense, fire, civil and criminal courts, those things benefit everyone.  Confiscating wealth from one person and giving it to another is not "the public good," it is plunder.
> 
> So you are wrong that non-liberals don't support the common good, we do.  We don't support government using force to plunder it's citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you were trying to say you're an idiot?  My bad, I missed that...
Click to expand...


Apology accepted, Captain Needa.


----------



## beagle9

Chris said:


> For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex.
> 
> But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....
> 
> But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.


Republicans eh ? Well where were all the democrats while all this has been going on for the last 60 years ?

I can think of many places they were, so talk about not giving a care as long as their bread was being buttered too or their tummy's were being tickled (LOL). There is no one party to blame, because one hides it hand while the others don't, but they are both involved in the problem.


----------



## beagle9

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you are wrong about what the public good means.  You think it means redistribution of wealth.  Actually, it means it benefits everyone.  Roads, police, defense, fire, civil and criminal courts, those things benefit everyone.  Confiscating wealth from one person and giving it to another is not "the public good," it is plunder.
> 
> So you are wrong that non-liberals don't support the common good, we do.  We don't support government using force to plunder it's citizens.
Click to expand...

Good post..


----------



## Chris

beagle9 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex.
> 
> But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....
> 
> But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans eh ? Well where were all the democrats while all this has been going on for the last 60 years ?
> 
> I can think of many places they were, so talk about not giving a care as long as their bread was being buttered too or their tummy's were being tickled (LOL). There is no one party to blame, because one hides it hand while the others don't, but they are both involved in the problem.
Click to expand...


Democrats and Republicans are not equivalent. 

It was Republicans that allowed a deregulated Wall Street to destroy the world economy in 2008. 

It was Republicans on the Supreme Court that voted to allow unlimited secret campaign contributions. 

It was Republicans in Congress that voted against infrastructure spending that would have lowered unemployment.

It was Republicans in Congress who shut down the government and threatened the country with default.


----------



## Theowl32

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new has happened in these countries to cause a crisis.   The crisis is obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it should be investigated as to what has changed in these countries over the last decade or more, and then it should be walked back up to the current events in order to see exactly why now ?
> 
> Why now do we see all of this attempt at flooding our border in the ways that they are doing it all of a sudden?  It has to be all due to the policies or weakness that this President is showing when it comes to upholding the laws of this nation, and this is because of him placing his middle finger up at the laws we have in this nation. The illegals are not the only ones doing this, but many groups are on board the band wagon of breaking the laws while it last for them.
Click to expand...


It can be traced and it more than likely involves this woman. 

Cecilia Munoz, appointed by the liar in chief. 







Cecilia Muñoz (born July 27, 1962) is director of the White House Domestic Policy Council. Prior to that, she served as the White House Director of Intergovernmental Affairs. A longtime civil rights advocate, she worked as* Senior Vice President for the Office of Research, Advocacy and Legislation at the National Council of La Raza (NCLR)*, a nonprofit organization established to improve opportunities for Hispanic Americans, overseeing advocacy activities that cover issues of importance to immigrants


Ever hear of La Raza (the race?) It is a radical group and the equivalent of any white power group. As we know, the left......oh....never mind. 

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/printgroupProfile.asp?grpid=153

_The words &#8220;La Raza&#8221; (Spanish for &#8220;The Race&#8221 in NCLR's name have long been a source of considerable controversy. Critics claim that the name reflects an organizational commitment to racial separatism and race-based grievance mongering. By NCLR's telling, however, such critics have mistranslated the word &#8220;Raza.&#8221; &#8220;The term 'La Raza,'&#8221; says the organization, &#8220;has its origins in early 20th century Latin American literature and translates into English most closely as 'the people' or, according to some scholars, 'the Hispanic people of the New World.'&#8221; According to NCLR, &#8220;the full term,&#8221; which was coined by the Mexican scholar José Vasconcelos, is &#8220;la raza cósmica,&#8221; meaning &#8220;the cosmic people.&#8221; NCLR describes this as &#8220;an inclusive concept&#8221; whose purpose is to express the fact that &#8220;Hispanics share with all other peoples of the world a common heritage and destiny.&#8221;_


-----------------------------------

In this very important election year, the democrats as usual are using their divisive tactics in order to edify all of the minority vote. They have a lock on the black vote for obvious reasons. 

This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not white and democrat can never have ulterior motives. 

No, they systematically sent CHILDREN in order vilify the right. Knowing they would make endless protests in order to uphold the law. Just like every other country would do around the world. 

They counted on it, and media being complicate with the destruction of white right wing America and pushing the socialist agenda gladly paints the law abiding citizens as mean. They paint "Christians" as turning their backs on these poor suffering people. 

They hardly report  the vast Christian groups providing the children with provisions. The feds actually would not allow Christian groups to help out for curious reasons. I think we all know....at least those of us that do not have our heads buried in our asses. 

This is an organized move by this fucking pathetic president, whose goal has been to take down the capitalist system he hates, and make the US Constitution irrelevant. It is pretty much a coup that we are seeing. This is just another example. 

You think I am being paranoid?


----------



## Chris

The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.


----------



## beagle9

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex.
> 
> But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....
> 
> But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans eh ? Well where were all the democrats while all this has been going on for the last 60 years ?
> 
> I can think of many places they were, so talk about not giving a care as long as their bread was being buttered too or their tummy's were being tickled (LOL). There is no one party to blame, because one hides it hand while the others don't, but they are both involved in the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats and Republicans are not equivalent.
> 
> It was Republicans that allowed a deregulated Wall Street to destroy the world economy in 2008.
> 
> It was Republicans on the Supreme Court that voted to allow unlimited secret campaign contributions.
> 
> It was Republicans in Congress that voted against infrastructure spending that would have lowered unemployment.
> 
> It was Republicans in Congress who shut down the government and threatened the country with default.
Click to expand...

And why would they deliberately do all of that ? Could it be that they were forced into these ways of thinking, and all because of what the democrats were doing to the nation ? It may have been this thought they were having - You know hey we better get all we can get before these people destroy the American dream in which they are after big time now to destroy. 

Now who pushed the repubs into becoming who they are when looking back now ? Think about it, and think about all that has taken place over the years since.


----------



## Theowl32

Chris said:


> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.



Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.


----------



## Chris

Theowl32 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
Click to expand...


Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.


----------



## beagle9

Chris said:


> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.


Different time period, different circumstances, so the law should be revisited and amended as so not to be exploited in these ways.


----------



## Chris

beagle9 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> Different time period, different circumstances, so the law should be revisited and amended as so not to be exploited in these ways.
Click to expand...


In the meantime Republicans refuse to help these poor people who are trying to escape poverty and gang violence.


----------



## Care4all

Theowl32 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new has happened in these countries to cause a crisis.   The crisis is obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it should be investigated as to what has changed in these countries over the last decade or more, and then it should be walked back up to the current events in order to see exactly why now ?
> 
> Why now do we see all of this attempt at flooding our border in the ways that they are doing it all of a sudden?  It has to be all due to the policies or weakness that this President is showing when it comes to upholding the laws of this nation, and this is because of him placing his middle finger up at the laws we have in this nation. The illegals are not the only ones doing this, but many groups are on board the band wagon of breaking the laws while it last for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be traced and it more than likely involves this woman.
> 
> Cecilia Munoz, appointed by the liar in chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia Muñoz (born July 27, 1962) is director of the White House Domestic Policy Council. Prior to that, she served as the White House Director of Intergovernmental Affairs. A longtime civil rights advocate, she worked as* Senior Vice President for the Office of Research, Advocacy and Legislation at the National Council of La Raza (NCLR)*, a nonprofit organization established to improve opportunities for Hispanic Americans, overseeing advocacy activities that cover issues of importance to immigrants
> 
> 
> Ever hear of La Raza (the race?) It is a radical group and the equivalent of any white power group. As we know, the left......oh....never mind.
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/printgroupProfile.asp?grpid=153
> 
> _The words La Raza (Spanish for The Race) in NCLR's name have long been a source of considerable controversy. Critics claim that the name reflects an organizational commitment to racial separatism and race-based grievance mongering. By NCLR's telling, however, such critics have mistranslated the word Raza. The term 'La Raza,' says the organization, has its origins in early 20th century Latin American literature and translates into English most closely as 'the people' or, according to some scholars, 'the Hispanic people of the New World.' According to NCLR, the full term, which was coined by the Mexican scholar José Vasconcelos, is la raza cósmica, meaning the cosmic people. NCLR describes this as an inclusive concept whose purpose is to express the fact that Hispanics share with all other peoples of the world a common heritage and destiny._
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> In this very important election year, the democrats as usual are using their divisive tactics in order to edify all of the minority vote. They have a lock on the black vote for obvious reasons.
> 
> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.
> 
> No, they systematically sent CHILDREN in order vilify the right. Knowing they would make endless protests in order to uphold the law. Just like every other country would do around the world.
> 
> They counted on it, and media being complicate with the destruction of white right wing America and pushing the socialist agenda gladly paints the law abiding citizens as mean. They paint "Christians" as turning their backs on these poor suffering people.
> 
> They hardly report  the vast Christian groups providing the children with provisions. The feds actually would not allow Christian groups to help out for curious reasons. I think we all know....at least those of us that do not have our heads buried in our asses.
> 
> This is an organized move by this fucking pathetic president, whose goal has been to take down the capitalist system he hates, and make the US Constitution irrelevant. It is pretty much a coup that we are seeing. This is just another example.
> 
> You think I am being paranoid?
Click to expand...




> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are  her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not  white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.



PROVE IT, LINK IT or it didn't happen and it once again is just ANOTHER made up, cry wolf, LIE from the right wing....

This refugee imigration crisis, nor the money it takes to process them, nor the publicity, does not help Obama, who is running for nothing in the future, nor does it help Democrats....they already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote, and NONE of these refugees would be eligible for the Dream act, because they would need to have lived here for a minimum of 5 years BEFORE the bill passes congress, and would have needed to already have been here before the age of 15, would have already have attended school or colleges here etc etc etc.........

THESE REFUGEES, were never eligible for the dream act, never.....

so, logic says, no way Jose on it being this woman you are now trying to point the finger at....

and according to La Raza, it does NOT MEAN the RACE....they would know better than you....it means the people, or the cosmic people if you use its full name


----------



## beagle9

Chris said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.
Click to expand...

Yeah and he did this under pressure to do the right thing or else lose even more percentage points on his record as President over the years. Again Obama is supposed to work for all Americans,  even though he hates in when he does or when he has too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Chris said:


> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.



Correct. 

And rather than displaying their ignorance of, and contempt for, the rule of law, conservatives need to either obey the law or seek its repeal. 

Of course, for most on the partisan right, they couldn't care less about the welfare of the children, or finding a solution to the problem, as they seek only to use the issue as a partisan weapon against the president.


----------



## XPostFacto

Christianity begins at home. Where is the Christian compassion in their home country? It's so absent that these children are being forced to come here for freebies. My Christian compassion falls short when freeloaders want to come here and take something for nothing.


----------



## beagle9

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> Different time period, different circumstances, so the law should be revisited and amended as so not to be exploited in these ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the meantime Republicans refuse to help these poor people who are trying to escape poverty and gang violence.
Click to expand...

There are ways to help them, but helping them by putting a band aid on the situation is not helping them at all, but rather it is mentally abusing them instead. The dems don't mind abusing poor people mentally, just as long as it makes the repubs look bad if they can somehow blame it on them.


----------



## Theowl32

Chris said:


> It was Republicans that allowed a deregulated Wall Street to destroy the world economy in 2008.


 
I find it hilarious how you stupid ignorant fucks do not see the bipartisan fingerprints all over that. Do know or care who repealed Glass Steagall which led to the deregulation? 

I also find it funny how all of those CEOs were busted under Bush. 

You stupid fuck. 

Fact Check: Obama Had More to Do With 2008 Economic Meltdown Than Bush Ever Did | The Gateway Pundit

In 1994, Barack Obama was one of the plaintiffs in a class action lawsuit, alleging that Citibank had engaged in practices that discriminated against minorities. The lawsuit forced the bank to ease its lending practices.
The Daily Caller reported:

President Barack Obama was a pioneering contributor to the national subprime real estate bubble, and roughly half of the 186 African-American clients in his landmark 1995 mortgage discrimination lawsuit against Citibank have since gone bankrupt or received foreclosure notices&#8230;

&#8230;Obama has pursued the same top-down mortgage lending policies in the White House.

Obama&#8217;s lawsuit was one element of a national &#8220;anti-redlining&#8221; campaign led by Chicago&#8217;s progressive groups, who argued that banks unfairly refused to lend money to people living within so-called &#8220;redlines&#8221; around African-American communities. The campaign was powered by progressives&#8217; moral claim that their expertise could boost home ownership among the United States&#8217; most disadvantaged minority, African-Americans.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Briefing Room | The White House

 President Bush warned the Democratic Congress 17 times in 2008 alone about the systemic consequences of financial turmoil at Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.

The White House released this list of attempts by President Bush to reform Freddie Mae and Freddie Mac since he took office in 2001.
Unfortunately, Congress did not act on the president&#8217;s warnings:

** 2001

April: The Administration&#8217;s FY02 budget declares that the size of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac is &#8220;a potential problem,&#8221; because &#8220;financial trouble of a large GSE could cause strong repercussions in financial markets, affecting Federally insured entities and economic activity.&#8221;

** 2002

May: The President calls for the disclosure and corporate governance principles contained in his 10-point plan for corporate responsibility to apply to Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. (OMB Prompt Letter to OFHEO, 5/29/02)

** 2003

January: Freddie Mac announces it has to restate financial results for the previous three years.

February: The Office of Federal Housing Enterprise Oversight (OFHEO) releases a report explaining that &#8220;although investors perceive an implicit Federal guarantee of [GSE] obligations,&#8221; &#8220;the government has provided no explicit legal backing for them.&#8221; As a consequence, unexpected problems at a GSE could immediately spread into financial sectors beyond the housing market. (&#8220;Systemic Risk: Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac and the Role of OFHEO,&#8221; OFHEO Report, 2/4/03)

September: Fannie Mae discloses SEC investigation and acknowledges OFHEO&#8217;s review found earnings manipulations.

September: Treasury Secretary John Snow testifies before the House Financial Services Committee to recommend that Congress enact &#8220;legislation to create a new Federal agency to regulate and supervise the financial activities of our housing-related government sponsored enterprises&#8221; and set prudent and appropriate minimum capital adequacy requirements.

October: Fannie Mae discloses $1.2 billion accounting error.

November: Council of the Economic Advisers (CEA) Chairman Greg Mankiw explains that any &#8220;legislation to reform GSE regulation should empower the new regulator with sufficient strength and credibility to reduce systemic risk.&#8221; To reduce the potential for systemic instability, the regulator would have &#8220;broad authority to set both risk-based and minimum capital standards&#8221; and &#8220;receivership powers necessary to wind down the affairs of a troubled GSE.&#8221; (N. Gregory Mankiw, Remarks At The Conference Of State Bank Supervisors State Banking Summit And Leadership, 11/6/03)

** 2004

February: The President&#8217;s FY05 Budget again highlights the risk posed by the explosive growth of the GSEs and their low levels of required capital, and called for creation of a new, world-class regulator: &#8220;The Administration has determined that the safety and soundness regulators of the housing GSEs lack sufficient power and stature to meet their responsibilities, and therefore&#8230;should be replaced with a new strengthened regulator.&#8221; (2005 Budget Analytic Perspectives, pg. 83)

February: CEA Chairman Mankiw cautions Congress to &#8220;not take [the financial market's] strength for granted.&#8221; Again, the call from the Administration was to reduce this risk by &#8220;ensuring that the housing GSEs are overseen by an effective regulator.&#8221; (N. Gregory Mankiw, Op-Ed, &#8220;Keeping Fannie And Freddie&#8217;s House In Order,&#8221; Financial Times, 2/24/04)

June: Deputy Secretary of Treasury Samuel Bodman spotlights the risk posed by the GSEs and called for reform, saying &#8220;We do not have a world-class system of supervision of the housing government sponsored enterprises (GSEs), even though the importance of the housing financial system that the GSEs serve demands the best in supervision to ensure the long-term vitality of that system. Therefore, the Administration has called for a new, first class, regulatory supervisor for the three housing GSEs: Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, and the Federal Home Loan Banking System.&#8221; (Samuel Bodman, House Financial Services Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations Testimony, 6/16/04)

** 2005

April: Treasury Secretary John Snow repeats his call for GSE reform, saying &#8220;Events that have transpired since I testified before this Committee in 2003 reinforce concerns over the systemic risks posed by the GSEs and further highlight the need for real GSE reform to ensure that our housing finance system remains a strong and vibrant source of funding for expanding homeownership opportunities in America&#8230; Half-measures will only exacerbate the risks to our financial system.&#8221; (Secretary John W. Snow, &#8220;Testimony Before The U.S. House Financial Services Committee,&#8221; 4/13/05)

** 2007

July: Two Bear Stearns hedge funds invested in mortgage securities collapse.

August: President Bush emphatically calls on Congress to pass a reform package for Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, saying &#8220;first things first when it comes to those two institutions. Congress needs to get them reformed, get them streamlined, get them focused, and then I will consider other options.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Press Conference, The White House, 8/9/07)

September: RealtyTrac announces foreclosure filings up 243,000 in August &#8211; up 115 percent from the year before.

September: Single-family existing home sales decreases 7.5 percent from the previous month &#8211; the lowest level in nine years. Median sale price of existing homes fell six percent from the year before.

December: President Bush again warns Congress of the need to pass legislation reforming GSEs, saying &#8220;These institutions provide liquidity in the mortgage market that benefits millions of homeowners, and it is vital they operate safely and operate soundly. So I&#8217;ve called on Congress to pass legislation that strengthens independent regulation of the GSEs &#8211; and ensures they focus on their important housing mission. The GSE reform bill passed by the House earlier this year is a good start. But the Senate has not acted. And the United States Senate needs to pass this legislation soon.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Discusses Housing, The White House, 12/6/07)

** 2008

January: Bank of America announces it will buy Countrywide.

January: Citigroup announces mortgage portfolio lost $18.1 billion in value.

February: Assistant Secretary David Nason reiterates the urgency of reforms, says &#8220;A new regulatory structure for the housing GSEs is essential if these entities are to continue to perform their public mission successfully.&#8221; (David Nason, Testimony On Reforming GSE Regulation, Senate Committee On Banking, Housing And Urban Affairs, 2/7/08)

March: Bear Stearns announces it will sell itself to JPMorgan Chase.

March: President Bush calls on Congress to take action and &#8220;move forward with reforms on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. They need to continue to modernize the FHA, as well as allow State housing agencies to issue tax-free bonds to homeowners to refinance their mortgages.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Remarks To The Economic Club Of New York, New York, NY, 3/14/08)

April: President Bush urges Congress to pass the much needed legislation
and &#8220;modernize Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. [There are] constructive things Congress can do that will encourage the housing market to correct quickly by &#8230; helping people stay in their homes.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Meeting With Cabinet, the White House, 4/14/08)

May: President Bush issues several pleas to Congress to pass legislation reforming Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac before the situation deteriorates further.

&#8220;Americans are concerned about making their mortgage payments and keeping their homes. Yet Congress has failed to pass legislation I have repeatedly requested to modernize the Federal Housing Administration that will help more families stay in their homes, reform Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to ensure they focus on their housing mission, and allow State housing agencies to issue tax-free bonds to refinance sub-prime loans.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Radio Address, 5/3/08)

&#8220;[T]he government ought to be helping creditworthy people stay in their homes. And one way we can do that &#8211; and Congress is making progress on this &#8211; is the reform of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. That reform will come with a strong, independent regulator.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Meeting With The Secretary Of The Treasury, the White House, 5/19/08)

&#8220;Congress needs to pass legislation to modernize the Federal Housing Administration, reform Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to ensure they focus on their housing mission, and allow State housing agencies to issue tax-free bonds to refinance subprime loans.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Radio Address, 5/31/08)

June: As foreclosure rates continued to rise in the first quarter, the President once again asks Congress to take the necessary measures to address this challenge, saying &#8220;we need to pass legislation to reform Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.&#8221; (President George W. Bush, Remarks At Swearing In Ceremony For Secretary Of Housing And Urban Development, Washington, D.C., 6/6/08)

July: Congress heeds the President&#8217;s call for action and passes reform of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac as it becomes clear that the institutions are failing.

In 2005&#8211; Senator John McCain partnered with three other Senate Republicans to reform the government&#8217;s involvement in lending. 
Democrats blocked this reform, too.



Chris said:


> It was Republicans in Congress who shut down the government and threatened the country with default.



You stupid fucking hack.

Barack Obama says Congress owns sequestration cuts | PolitiFact






Obama said that the sequester -- and the defense cuts that would result from it -- was not his proposition. "It is something that Congress has proposed," he said in the debate.

But it was Obama&#8217;s negotiating team that came up with the idea for defense cuts in 2011, though they were intended to prod Congress to come up with a better deal for reining in the deficit, not as an effort to make those cuts reality.

Meanwhile, members of both parties in Congress voted for the legislation that set up the possibility of sequestration. Obama&#8217;s position is that Congress should now act to avoid those across-the-board cuts.

Obama can&#8217;t rightly say the sequester isn&#8217;t his, but he did need cooperation from Congress to get to this point. We rate the statement Mostly False.


--------------------------------------

Liberals are the scourge on human liberty. They are liars, and ignorant. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Little pawns as they cheer loudly at the demise of capitalism and most of all white America.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Feds: Pastors not welcome at immigration camps | Fox News

e said churches are not even allowed bring soccer balls or play ping pong with the illegal immigrant children.

Pastor Coffin even asked if they could provide the children with toys, blankets and food. But the federal government&#8217;s response was the same &#8211; no donations allowed.

&#8220;We just wanted to go down there and have a presence because we care about people,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That&#8217;s all we wanted to do. For the church to be available sends a message that the church cares.&#8221;

Religious folks in San Antonio had a similar experience. One professional counselor at a camp run by BCFS, an organization previously known as Baptist Child and Family Services, said there were no clergy at all.


***************THREAD KILLER***************************


----------



## kaz

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex.
> 
> But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....
> 
> But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans eh ? Well where were all the democrats while all this has been going on for the last 60 years ?
> 
> I can think of many places they were, so talk about not giving a care as long as their bread was being buttered too or their tummy's were being tickled (LOL). There is no one party to blame, because one hides it hand while the others don't, but they are both involved in the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats and Republicans are not equivalent.
> 
> It was Republicans that allowed a deregulated Wall Street to destroy the world economy in 2008.
> 
> It was Republicans on the Supreme Court that voted to allow unlimited secret campaign contributions.
> 
> It was Republicans in Congress that voted against infrastructure spending that would have lowered unemployment.
> 
> It was Republicans in Congress who shut down the government and threatened the country with default.
Click to expand...


LOL.  You and Republicans did that together, Homey.  Republicans and Democrats are like male and female dung beetles.  No one else can tell you apart, but obviously you can tell each other apart...


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it should be investigated as to what has changed in these countries over the last decade or more, and then it should be walked back up to the current events in order to see exactly why now ?
> 
> Why now do we see all of this attempt at flooding our border in the ways that they are doing it all of a sudden?  It has to be all due to the policies or weakness that this President is showing when it comes to upholding the laws of this nation, and this is because of him placing his middle finger up at the laws we have in this nation. The illegals are not the only ones doing this, but many groups are on board the band wagon of breaking the laws while it last for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be traced and it more than likely involves this woman.
> 
> Cecilia Munoz, appointed by the liar in chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia Muñoz (born July 27, 1962) is director of the White House Domestic Policy Council. Prior to that, she served as the White House Director of Intergovernmental Affairs. A longtime civil rights advocate, she worked as* Senior Vice President for the Office of Research, Advocacy and Legislation at the National Council of La Raza (NCLR)*, a nonprofit organization established to improve opportunities for Hispanic Americans, overseeing advocacy activities that cover issues of importance to immigrants
> 
> 
> Ever hear of La Raza (the race?) It is a radical group and the equivalent of any white power group. As we know, the left......oh....never mind.
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/printgroupProfile.asp?grpid=153
> 
> _The words La Raza (Spanish for The Race) in NCLR's name have long been a source of considerable controversy. Critics claim that the name reflects an organizational commitment to racial separatism and race-based grievance mongering. By NCLR's telling, however, such critics have mistranslated the word Raza. The term 'La Raza,' says the organization, has its origins in early 20th century Latin American literature and translates into English most closely as 'the people' or, according to some scholars, 'the Hispanic people of the New World.' According to NCLR, the full term, which was coined by the Mexican scholar José Vasconcelos, is la raza cósmica, meaning the cosmic people. NCLR describes this as an inclusive concept whose purpose is to express the fact that Hispanics share with all other peoples of the world a common heritage and destiny._
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> In this very important election year, the democrats as usual are using their divisive tactics in order to edify all of the minority vote. They have a lock on the black vote for obvious reasons.
> 
> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.
> 
> No, they systematically sent CHILDREN in order vilify the right. Knowing they would make endless protests in order to uphold the law. Just like every other country would do around the world.
> 
> They counted on it, and media being complicate with the destruction of white right wing America and pushing the socialist agenda gladly paints the law abiding citizens as mean. They paint "Christians" as turning their backs on these poor suffering people.
> 
> They hardly report  the vast Christian groups providing the children with provisions. The feds actually would not allow Christian groups to help out for curious reasons. I think we all know....at least those of us that do not have our heads buried in our asses.
> 
> This is an organized move by this fucking pathetic president, whose goal has been to take down the capitalist system he hates, and make the US Constitution irrelevant. It is pretty much a coup that we are seeing. This is just another example.
> 
> You think I am being paranoid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are  her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not  white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PROVE IT, LINK IT or it didn't happen and it once again is just ANOTHER made up, cry wolf, LIE from the right wing....
> 
> This refugee immigration crisis, nor the money it takes to process them, nor the publicity, does not help Obama, who is running for nothing in the future, nor does it help Democrats....*they already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote*, and NONE of these refugees would be eligible for the Dream act, because they would need to have lived here for a minimum of 5 years BEFORE the bill passes congress, and would have needed to already have been here before the age of 15, would have already have attended school or colleges here etc etc etc.........
> 
> THESE REFUGEES, were never eligible for the dream act, never.....
> so, logic says, no way Jose on it being this woman you are now trying to point the finger at....
> 
> and according to La Raza, it does NOT MEAN the RACE....they would know better than you....it means the people, or the cosmic people if you use its full name
Click to expand...


That is a bold statement to make yourself - "they (the dems) already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote" ?? Link it, Prove it and etc.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be traced and it more than likely involves this woman.
> 
> Cecilia Munoz, appointed by the liar in chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia Muñoz (born July 27, 1962) is director of the White House Domestic Policy Council. Prior to that, she served as the White House Director of Intergovernmental Affairs. A longtime civil rights advocate, she worked as* Senior Vice President for the Office of Research, Advocacy and Legislation at the National Council of La Raza (NCLR)*, a nonprofit organization established to improve opportunities for Hispanic Americans, overseeing advocacy activities that cover issues of importance to immigrants
> 
> 
> Ever hear of La Raza (the race?) It is a radical group and the equivalent of any white power group. As we know, the left......oh....never mind.
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/printgroupProfile.asp?grpid=153
> 
> _The words La Raza (Spanish for The Race) in NCLR's name have long been a source of considerable controversy. Critics claim that the name reflects an organizational commitment to racial separatism and race-based grievance mongering. By NCLR's telling, however, such critics have mistranslated the word Raza. The term 'La Raza,' says the organization, has its origins in early 20th century Latin American literature and translates into English most closely as 'the people' or, according to some scholars, 'the Hispanic people of the New World.' According to NCLR, the full term, which was coined by the Mexican scholar José Vasconcelos, is la raza cósmica, meaning the cosmic people. NCLR describes this as an inclusive concept whose purpose is to express the fact that Hispanics share with all other peoples of the world a common heritage and destiny._
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> In this very important election year, the democrats as usual are using their divisive tactics in order to edify all of the minority vote. They have a lock on the black vote for obvious reasons.
> 
> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.
> 
> No, they systematically sent CHILDREN in order vilify the right. Knowing they would make endless protests in order to uphold the law. Just like every other country would do around the world.
> 
> They counted on it, and media being complicate with the destruction of white right wing America and pushing the socialist agenda gladly paints the law abiding citizens as mean. They paint "Christians" as turning their backs on these poor suffering people.
> 
> They hardly report  the vast Christian groups providing the children with provisions. The feds actually would not allow Christian groups to help out for curious reasons. I think we all know....at least those of us that do not have our heads buried in our asses.
> 
> This is an organized move by this fucking pathetic president, whose goal has been to take down the capitalist system he hates, and make the US Constitution irrelevant. It is pretty much a coup that we are seeing. This is just another example.
> 
> You think I am being paranoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This woman, appointed by Obama organized all of this. Her intentions are  her intentions. A complete radical, and as we know anyone that is not  white and democrat can never have ulterior motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROVE IT, LINK IT or it didn't happen and it once again is just ANOTHER made up, cry wolf, LIE from the right wing....
> 
> This refugee immigration crisis, nor the money it takes to process them, nor the publicity, does not help Obama, who is running for nothing in the future, nor does it help Democrats....*they already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote*, and NONE of these refugees would be eligible for the Dream act, because they would need to have lived here for a minimum of 5 years BEFORE the bill passes congress, and would have needed to already have been here before the age of 15, would have already have attended school or colleges here etc etc etc.........
> 
> THESE REFUGEES, were never eligible for the dream act, never.....
> so, logic says, no way Jose on it being this woman you are now trying to point the finger at....
> 
> and according to La Raza, it does NOT MEAN the RACE....they would know better than you....it means the people, or the cosmic people if you use its full name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a bold statement to make yourself - "they (the dems) already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote" ?? Link it, Prove it and etc.
Click to expand...


  happy to oblige!


----------



## Slyhunter

Chris said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.
Click to expand...


The number that matters isn't how many he deported but how many he allowed to stay undeported.



> It happens that I support immigration reform. I support amnesty. I have since 2006. But only after we secure the border.
> 
> Which begins with completing the fencing along the Mexican frontier. Using 2009 Government Accountability Office estimates, that would have cost up to $6.6 billion. Obama will now spend more than half that sum to accommodate a mass migration that would have been prevented by just such a barrier.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...e8723c-085a-11e4-bbf1-cc51275e7f8f_story.html

Building the fence, securing the border would have been cheaper than what Obama wants to do now, give all those illegals amnesty and government subsidize.

It is all Obama's fault.


----------



## Papageorgio

Chris said:


> For Republicans America is a platform for individual fulfillment. But here's the catch: the Individual is defined in the narrowest possible terms. Any notion of the "The Public Good" is seen as "Socialism" (socialism being anything the government does for the non-wealthy). The Free Market will fix New Orleans levees. The Free Market will effectively control the amount of derivative based risk Wall Street will take. The Free Market will get us off imported oil(rather than spending decades making terrorists stronger). The Free Market will keep our rivers clean. The Free Market will make healthcare more efficient. The Free Market won't bribe Washington in order to increase it's profit margin. We don't need to worry about "The Public Good", individual selfishness driven by short term profit is a utopian reflex.
> 
> But the world doesn't work that way. Selfishness harms society....tears it apart....destroys the world economy....spills millions of barrels of oil in the Gulf of Mexico.....tears a hole in the ozone...creates a garbage patch in the Pacific Ocean twice the size of Texas...melts the North Polar ice cap.....creates massive deficits by giving huge tax breaks to the wealthy....
> 
> But the Republicans celebrate this selfishness. It is their core value. For them greed is good.



The core value for Democrats is buy votes. The Republicans that seem to be leading are want the children to get healthy and feed them and send them home to reunite them with their parents? How is that selfish?

The levees in New Orleans would have been okay, if a certain Democratic Mayor, Mr. Nagin, who is now in prison, would have used the money correctly, instead of his own selfish interests.

Then Democrats, in Washington, DC, could not be bribed if they weren't selfish. After 1988, both Democrats and Republicans started voting in more tax loopholes for the rich, so to blame one party over another is absolute BS. 

Hard for me to believe your rabid BS, when Democrats sit in prisons on corruption charges. It's tough to believe your ideals when Democrats support the Export Import Bank. 

Government has failed this country in health care, they have raised the cost of health care. They have shifted the burden of health care on the working middle class. And why? For the selfish motivations of a Democratic President, to make a name for himself.

Why do you think the business side of the health care mandate was delayed until after the fall elections? 

Why do you think the Democrats want to wait until December to tackle the idea of raising the fuel tax rate? 

It is all selfish, so for you to blame one over the other is either disingenuous or just plain partisan ignorance. Which is it?


----------



## Care4all

Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.

no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.


----------



## Unkotare

Care4all said:


> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.





You really think the very wealthy don't contribute to democrat politicians as well?


----------



## Kondor3

Slyhunter said:


> .._*.The number that matters isn't how many he deported but how many he allowed to stay undeported*_....


----------



## Care4all

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think the very wealthy don't contribute to democrat politicians as well?
Click to expand...

nope, I didn't say that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Care4all said:


> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.



You just described the unions in this country to a T. 
Betcha didn't even realize it tho


----------



## Peach

Grampa Murked U said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just described the unions in this country to a T.
> Betcha didn't even realize it tho
Click to expand...


Not in my state, Florida is "right to work".


----------



## Care4all

Slyhunter said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The number that matters isn't how many he deported but how many he allowed to stay undeported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens that I support immigration reform. I support amnesty. I have since 2006. But only after we secure the border.
> 
> Which begins with completing the fencing along the Mexican frontier. Using 2009 Government Accountability Office estimates, that would have cost up to $6.6 billion. Obama will now spend more than half that sum to accommodate a mass migration that would have been prevented by just such a barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration no-brainer - The Washington Post
> 
> Building the fence, securing the border would have been cheaper than what Obama wants to do now, give all those illegals amnesty and government subsidize.
> 
> It is all Obama's fault.
Click to expand...

Yes, it would have been cheaper if we passed immigration and given amnesty as President Obama and President Bush had wanted.

It's bull that you are now changing the goal post to how many he hasn't deported.

building the fence, and/or border security, and penalizing the employers that hire illegals etc, was PART of the immigration reform proposals, Amnesty was the other half from both republican and democratic presidents....

saying this is all Obama's fault is simply deranged...imo.


----------



## Papageorgio

Care4all said:


> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.



You don't think the Democrats buy votes from the rich? GM, GE and on and on?

The tax breaks are given by both party's in Congress. The Unions also get money from the government and create PACS. These unions don't look out for the worker, they look out for the unions heads. The Democrats support Export Import Bank and it shifts the risk of loss from the corporations right on to the taxpayer, how the hell can anyone with a straight face think either party is not doing the same is a fool.

The poster I was responding to, Chris claims it is just the Republicans that are selfish and that is the lie he is trying to perpetrate. 

So please, if you have an issues as to ignorance and being deceptive, it is with Chris. Again he is either dishonest or stupid, which is it?


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Care4all

Papageorgio said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the Democrats buy votes from the rich? GM, GE and on and on?
> 
> The tax breaks are given by both party's in Congress. The Unions also get money from the government and create PACS. These unions don't look out for the worker, they look out for the unions heads. The Democrats support Export Import Bank and it shifts the risk of loss from the corporations right on to the taxpayer, how the hell can anyone with a straight face think either party is not doing the same is a fool.
> 
> The poster I was responding to, Chris claims it is just the Republicans that are selfish and that is the lie he is trying to perpetrate.
> 
> So please, if you have an issues as to ignorance and being deceptive, it is with Chris. Again he is either dishonest or stupid, which is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...

  Chris, is a diehard Democrat, surely you see many of those just like Chris, only from the right wing, who finds everything wrong with the "liburals, progressives, socialist, communists, scum of the Earth, Satan worshiper, Obamabots'?

if you don't then it was my mistake to see you as a rational paisono.

I can name at least 20-30 posting in in these forums that constantly take the same position as Chris, only from an opposite view....ALL things wrong with the whole world and Nation, comes from Obama or Democrats.

Yes, there are wealthy on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Slyhunter

Care4all said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number that matters isn't how many he deported but how many he allowed to stay undeported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens that I support immigration reform. I support amnesty. I have since 2006. But only after we secure the border.
> 
> Which begins with completing the fencing along the Mexican frontier. Using 2009 Government Accountability Office estimates, that would have cost up to $6.6 billion. Obama will now spend more than half that sum to accommodate a mass migration that would have been prevented by just such a barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration no-brainer - The Washington Post
> 
> Building the fence, securing the border would have been cheaper than what Obama wants to do now, give all those illegals amnesty and government subsidize.
> 
> It is all Obama's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it would have been cheaper if we passed immigration and given amnesty as President Obama and President Bush had wanted.
> 
> It's bull that you are now changing the goal post to how many he hasn't deported.
> 
> building the fence, and/or border security, and penalizing the employers that hire illegals etc, was PART of the immigration reform proposals, Amnesty was the other half from both republican and democratic presidents....
> 
> saying this is all Obama's fault is simply deranged...imo.
Click to expand...

I never changed the goal posts. My point of view was always about how many illegal aliens my family has to compete with for jobs In America. Not how many got deported, that was a Democrat created red herring.


----------



## Papageorgio

Care4all said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans buy votes of the very wealthy, with promises of giving them tax breaks, the wealthy then take their money and create pacs supporting the republicans that are going to give them tax breaks and make them richer....and get their republican followers to support the candidate of THEIR CHOOSING, through internet hype, advertising, and propaganda in general to whip up the masses in to a frenzie, supporting their position.
> 
> no difference what so ever.... Papa, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the Democrats buy votes from the rich? GM, GE and on and on?
> 
> The tax breaks are given by both party's in Congress. The Unions also get money from the government and create PACS. These unions don't look out for the worker, they look out for the unions heads. The Democrats support Export Import Bank and it shifts the risk of loss from the corporations right on to the taxpayer, how the hell can anyone with a straight face think either party is not doing the same is a fool.
> 
> The poster I was responding to, Chris claims it is just the Republicans that are selfish and that is the lie he is trying to perpetrate.
> 
> So please, if you have an issues as to ignorance and being deceptive, it is with Chris. Again he is either dishonest or stupid, which is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, is a diehard Democrat, surely you see many of those just like Chris, only from the right wing, who finds everything wrong with the "liburals, progressives, socialist, communists, scum of the Earth, Satan worshiper, Obamabots'?
> 
> if you don't then it was my mistake to see you as a rational paisono.
> 
> I can name at least 20-30 posting in in these forums that constantly take the same position as Chris, only from an opposite view....ALL things wrong with the whole world and Nation, comes from Obama or Democrats.
> 
> Yes, there are wealthy on both sides of the aisle.
Click to expand...


It's not the wealthy, it is our representatives, if they did not accept bribes, if they didn't allow their opinions to sway because of lobbyist and if they served the people instead of looking out for their own best interests instead of holding to their oath, then we wouldn't have many of the issues.

That is why I hate government solutions, they target the middle class to pay for it and they use the poor and the rich to guilt us all in.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## RoadVirus

Chris said:


> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.



And once again, the accuracy of the numbers are still in question.


----------



## RoadVirus

Chris said:


> It was Republicans that allowed a deregulated Wall Street to destroy the world economy in 2008.



Alot of different groups had a hand in the 2008 economic blowout....not just Republicans.




> It was Republicans in Congress that voted against infrastructure spending that would have lowered unemployment.


Are you speaking of Obama's $800B "shovel ready projects" bill? The one that favored Union hacks and other Donor cronies more then it did American workers?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Mexico is a Christian nation and they show no compassion for the Honduran CHIIIIILLLLDRENNNNN!

So, one MIGHT conclude that it is *not* the religious composition of the people of the nations that is at issue.

And it isn't.

And we all know, of course, that Chief Shitting Bull is aware of this fact.

Accordingly, we see that Chief Shitting Bull posts based on deliberate misrepresentations.  It's what liars like that scum bag do.


----------



## Flopper

Slyhunter said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama deported 2 millions illegals in 6 years, more than any other president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The number that matters isn't how many he deported but how many he allowed to stay undeported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens that I support immigration reform. I support amnesty. I have since 2006. But only after we secure the border.
> 
> Which begins with completing the fencing along the Mexican frontier. Using 2009 Government Accountability Office estimates, that would have cost up to $6.6 billion. Obama will now spend more than half that sum to accommodate a mass migration that would have been prevented by just such a barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration no-brainer - The Washington Post
> 
> Building the fence, securing the border would have been cheaper than what Obama wants to do now, give all those illegals amnesty and government subsidize.
> 
> It is all Obama's fault.
Click to expand...

No, it's not all Obama's fault. Our problems with illegal immigration dates back decades.  Inadequate border security, little to no enforcement of expiring visas and temporary work permits, immigration quotas that encourage illegal immigration, employers that knowingly hired illegal immigrants, immigration laws that are fifty years out of date.

According to the ICE totals, Obama has been deporting illegal immigrants at a rate of over 32,000/mo during his presidency, more that any president in history.  Also the number of illegals immigrants crossing the boarder have been decreasing over the last 2 years.

American has a big immigration problem and no one president is responsible.  The major blame for illegal immigration has to lay with congress.  The law actually forbids the deportation of children that enter the country illegal from anywhere but Mexico and Canada without their day in court, which can take years.


----------



## Lakhota

IlarMeilyr said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is a Christian nation and they show no compassion for the Honduran CHIIIIILLLLDRENNNNN!
> 
> So, one MIGHT conclude that it is *not* the religious composition of the people of the nations that is at issue.
> 
> And it isn't.
> 
> And we all know, of course, that Chief Shitting Bull is aware of this fact.
> 
> Accordingly, we see that Chief Shitting Bull posts based on deliberate misrepresentations.  It's what liars like that scum bag do.
Click to expand...


Okay, I see your point - Christians can't be trusted.  I already know that fact.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROVE IT, LINK IT or it didn't happen and it once again is just ANOTHER made up, cry wolf, LIE from the right wing....
> 
> This refugee immigration crisis, nor the money it takes to process them, nor the publicity, does not help Obama, who is running for nothing in the future, nor does it help Democrats....*they already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote*, and NONE of these refugees would be eligible for the Dream act, because they would need to have lived here for a minimum of 5 years BEFORE the bill passes congress, and would have needed to already have been here before the age of 15, would have already have attended school or colleges here etc etc etc.........
> 
> THESE REFUGEES, were never eligible for the dream act, never.....
> so, logic says, no way Jose on it being this woman you are now trying to point the finger at....
> 
> and according to La Raza, it does NOT MEAN the RACE....they would know better than you....it means the people, or the cosmic people if you use its full name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bold statement to make yourself - "they (the dems) already have the support of Hispanics that are legal citizens and can vote" ?? Link it, Prove it and etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> happy to oblige!
Click to expand...

To bribe people, and to get them to drink of the dem cool aid is but a wondrous thing isn't it ? LOL

The Dems seem to be great at that these days, even more so than the good old boy's were in the olden days.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Lakhota said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is a Christian nation and they show no compassion for the Honduran CHIIIIILLLLDRENNNNN!
> 
> So, one MIGHT conclude that it is *not* the religious composition of the people of the nations that is at issue.
> 
> And it isn't.
> 
> And we all know, of course, that Chief Shitting Bull is aware of this fact.
> 
> Accordingly, we see that Chief Shitting Bull posts based on deliberate misrepresentations.  It's what liars like that scum bag do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I see your point - Christians can't be trusted.  I already know that fact.
Click to expand...


YOU don't see ANYTHING clearly, and you lie like a rug.

It's you -- and other fucking diseased dishonest pussy lolberals like you -- who cannot be trusted.

But again, for the terminally stupid (i.e., you):  It still isn't the religion of the people of a nation that is at issue.  It is ENTIRELY the right of any nation to enforce its own immigration laws and protect its own borders and people that is at issue.

Now, you little dishonest scumbag hack bitch, go play in traffic.  Go.  Run along.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Compassion... tell me was this the compassion you envisioned?

Guatemalan boy left for better life, died alone - The Washington Post


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

> When the housing bubble burst, Spanish-language signs like these should have been posted at every crossable portion of the Mexican border. "Unemployed Latinos, Go Home: We Can't Feed Our Own." There should have been an immediate moratorium on immigration. If American citizens have difficulty finding jobs, adding to the labor pool through immigration is the exact opposite of what we should be doing to repair the economy.
> 
> It's over. America is dead. This nation is nothing more than an open-air bazaar for the rich. Brazil with snow. Latinos are cynically sending their children alone across a foreign border because they KNOW we won't fight back, we'll give them freebies and citizenship and green cards for every relative back home. Our government and media openly invite in these Latino kids, call the middle and working classes "racist" for not wanting to give every grifter from the third world a free ride.
> 
> This is the new American Dream. The wealthiest civilization in history uses its power and prestige to import millions of low-IQ peasants to fry up pink slime burgers and stuff them down the throats of the welfare class. Nuclear power? Space exploration? The Singularity? None of that is important. The noblest goal America has ever worked towards is paying illiterate Spanish-speaking proles a slave wage to serve McDonald's shitburgers to other fat proles until they get diabetes and die at age 45.
> 
> Don't question any part of this arrangement, you filthy, intolerant nativist. Just shut up and eat your pink-slime-and-shit burger and your dirty gym sock-flavored fries, and watch some idiots throw a ball around on your flatscreen. When Thomas Jefferson et al. wrote the Declaration of Independence, it's clear that this was the kind of nation they wanted to create: a continent-wide ghetto where illegal aliens are paid $3 an hour to cook pink slime burgers for single mothers and their screaming brats.
> 
> God Bless America.



Black Woman Goes on EPIC Rant About Illegal Alien Kids -- 'Why Can't They Go Back?'


----------



## Lakhota

IlarMeilyr said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is a Christian nation and they show no compassion for the Honduran CHIIIIILLLLDRENNNNN!
> 
> So, one MIGHT conclude that it is *not* the religious composition of the people of the nations that is at issue.
> 
> And it isn't.
> 
> And we all know, of course, that Chief Shitting Bull is aware of this fact.
> 
> Accordingly, we see that Chief Shitting Bull posts based on deliberate misrepresentations.  It's what liars like that scum bag do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I see your point - Christians can't be trusted.  I already know that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU don't see ANYTHING clearly, and you lie like a rug.
> 
> It's you -- and other fucking diseased dishonest pussy lolberals like you -- who cannot be trusted.
> 
> But again, for the terminally stupid (i.e., you):  It still isn't the religion of the people of a nation that is at issue.  It is ENTIRELY the right of any nation to enforce its own immigration laws and protect its own borders and people that is at issue.
> 
> Now, you little dishonest scumbag hack bitch, go play in traffic.  Go.  Run along.
Click to expand...


LieBilly, you have no honor; therefore, I view everything you say with total indifference.


----------



## Lakhota

WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nation&#8217;s southern border won&#8217;t be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.

MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die

That's good to know.  I feel better.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nations southern border wont be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.
> 
> MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die
> 
> That's good to know.  I feel better.



Yea good to know, otherwise, who will be your coolie labor and vote democrat?


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nations southern border wont be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.
> 
> MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die
> 
> That's good to know.  I feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea good to know, otherwise, who will be your coolie labor and vote democrat?
Click to expand...


I assume you're not a Christian.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nations southern border wont be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.
> 
> MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die
> 
> That's good to know.  I feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea good to know, otherwise, who will be your coolie labor and vote democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
Click to expand...

I am not Christian.

Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses. 

So you are a Christian then?


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nations southern border wont be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.
> 
> MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die
> 
> That's good to know.  I feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea good to know, otherwise, who will be your coolie labor and vote democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
Click to expand...

Trolling your own thread.....again?


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea good to know, otherwise, who will be your coolie labor and vote democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not Christian.
> 
> Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses.
> 
> So you are a Christian then?
Click to expand...


I'm an Atheist.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Christian.
> 
> Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses.
> 
> So you are a Christian then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
Click to expand...



A very moral atheist that supports cheap labor and lower living standards for future generations at that...

I mean, what would we do without snarky moralizing liberal atheists like yourself to give the rest of us sarcastic lectures on how flooding our country with masses of third world immigrants is the "christian" thing to do?


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Christian.
> 
> Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses.
> 
> So you are a Christian then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A very moral atheist that supports cheap labor and lower living standards for future generations at that...
> 
> I mean, what would we do without snarky moralizing liberal atheists like yourself to give the rest of us sarcastic lectures on how flooding our country with masses of third world immigrants is the "christian" thing to do?
Click to expand...


I'm also Native American.  See if you can connect the dots.

Here's a little more food for thought...






The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?

Brilliant logic that is...


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...



If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.


----------



## GISMYS

churches and church people are trying to help. what are you doing??


----------



## Lakhota

GISMYS said:


> churches and church people are trying to help. what are you doing??



Much more than you might expect.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
Click to expand...


LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".

Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
Click to expand...


Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.  These children are a special situation (see my signature below).  I admit that many TRUE Christians are providing help - but many FALSE Christians are just in the way - especially the "political" ones.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
Click to expand...


So what?


----------



## DriftingSand

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Why is it automatically the burden of the American Christian to take on the problems of the entire world?  What happened to the Christians in San Salvador, El Salvador, Mexico, Guatemala, etc.?  Are there no Christians in those nations?  Are they not just as "Christian" as American Christians? 

Until you can answer those questions then stop with the false pretense and the self-righteous, sanctimonious blather.  Get a grip and put the blame where it truly lies -- on the host nations.  I didn't cause this problem and I have enough problems to deal with as it is.  Perhaps I'd have more money to give if our Tax and Spend regime would lower taxes and eliminate hidden fees and penalties attached to day to day living.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These children are a special situation (see my signature below).
Click to expand...

LOL, you recognize Bush era policy as legally legitimate, but view the US-Mexico border as illegitimate and an act of theft. 

That policy is just one in a long list of Bush Era policy boondoggles that need to be axed.


----------



## DriftingSand

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.  These children are a special situation (see my signature below).  I admit that many TRUE Christians are providing help - but many FALSE Christians are just in the way - especially the "political" ones.
Click to expand...


A "nation of immigrants" made great and prosperous by the immigrants from Europe.  Sorry but facts are facts. Our system of government, education, culture, art, architecture, military might, etc. are direct results of the immigrants of England, Scotland, Ireland, Germany, Holland, etc.  Let's give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These children are a special situation (see my signature below).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you recognize Bush era policy as legally legitimate, but view the US-Mexico border as illegitimate and an act of theft.
> 
> That policy is just one in a long list of Bush Era policy boondoggles that need to be axed.
Click to expand...


TVPRA is the law until Congress changes it.  Obama is simply following it.

Goodnight...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children are a special situation (see my signature below).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you recognize Bush era policy as legally legitimate, but view the US-Mexico border as illegitimate and an act of theft.
> 
> That policy is just one in a long list of Bush Era policy boondoggles that need to be axed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TVPRA is the law until Congress changes it.  Obama is simply following it.
> 
> Goodnight...
Click to expand...


So what? Its an absurd law as anyone can see when followed to its logical conclusions. Don't follow it.


----------



## Slyhunter

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Attempting to assuage liberal critics, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said on Monday that unaccompanied minors who have illegally crossed the nations southern border wont be deported if it is determined that doing so would lead to their death.
> 
> MORE: White House: Border Kids Won't Be Sent Home To Die
> 
> That's good to know.  I feel better.



I hate to say it but what kind of people would we be if we did ship em back knowingly to death or whatnot. We need to seal the border so we don't have to deal with such delima's.


----------



## koshergrl

lakota is a lying sack. he's not native last i heard he wqs alleg3dly shack8ng up with one and from that dubious connection claimed association.


----------



## Theowl32

koshergrl said:


> lakota is a lying sack. he's not native last i heard he wqs alleg3dly shack8ng up with one and from that dubious connection claimed association.



If he is native, he should be very thankful for Europeans for adding a word to the Native American language.


Wheel


----------



## Andylusion

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very moral atheist that supports cheap labor and lower living standards for future generations at that...
> 
> I mean, what would we do without snarky moralizing liberal atheists like yourself to give the rest of us sarcastic lectures on how flooding our country with masses of third world immigrants is the "christian" thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also Native American.  See if you can connect the dots.
> 
> Here's a little more food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


The ironic thing is that prior to the war where we got Texas and other lands, the Mexican authorities encouraged US people to settle there.

But then, after the Mexican governmental system fell into civil war, the people of Texas wanted to become part of the US.

That ticked off the Mexican people.  Half wanted to negotiate to sell off the land, and the other half wanted to fight the US.   The war hawks won out, and engaged the US in war, and lost.   As a result, they lost land.

That's what happens when you pick a fight, and lose.    It wasn't stolen.  They engaged in war, and lost.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Christian.
> 
> Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses.
> 
> So you are a Christian then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
Click to expand...


who cares


----------



## Andylusion

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
Click to expand...


That still doesn't make the case that we should just have no laws, and no limits on immigration.

This is typical leftist stupidity...

"200 years ago, someone did something....  therefore we should have bad policies today."

Only an idiot makes that case.

If you want to look at the natural result of that kind of idiotic thinking, look at most of the middle east.   Hundreds of groups, all hell bent on something some other group did over a thousand year ago, and so you have non-stop hatred, fighting, dying, and war.

You people on the left, if you have your way, would have us like them.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
Click to expand...


not only was it Americas first welfare case 

it was Americas first try at the socialism experiment 

as you know it failed miserably


----------



## Theowl32

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you don't like the way the Mexican American War turned out we should give amnesty to primarily Central American children and not limit immigration?
> 
> Brilliant logic that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
Click to expand...


I thought liberals subscribed to the notion that life is about survival of the fittest. 

Oh, are they hypocrites about that too?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're not a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Christian.
> 
> Interesting you bring it up though. All the major churches are behind supporting mass immigration, open borders and amnesty. So I guess the Christian to bring in these third world masses with no regard for the well being of our native population or living standard of our future generations? Funny that the "christian" thing to do works out very well for business owners and political bosses.
> 
> So you are a Christian then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
Click to expand...


_*Then what makes you think you know what it takes to be a Christian?*_ How do you know? Instead of launching your paltry judgements against us, perhaps you should do some soul searching of your own. You use the words of Christ as weapons, you act as if they hold more weight when you say them... thing is, God's word didn't come from an Atheist. They came from God. 

You cite Jesus a lot, yet do nothing that he says. Perhaps you're less of an Atheist than you think. Stop quoting the Bible to us and learn to practice it, if that is what you really want.


----------



## dilloduck

The Christian compassion is right here



> ICE has been relying on nonprofit and religious organizations in Las Cruces, El Paso and other border communities to care for immigrants who have often spent days in custody and are in need of food, shelter and help finding relatives in the U.S.



First planeload of immigrants leaves Artesia | Albuquerque Journal News


----------



## Malamute

If liberals are suddenly worried about lack of Christians, why don't liberals become missionaries and Christianize Central America and Mexico so these people stop murdering one another?  Build those nations up instead of trying to import a massive level of poverty to the USA.


----------



## BobPlumb

Glenn Beck. 

Www.mercuryone.org. 

Donations are being taken!


----------



## koshergrl

the churches are lining up to help. the feds are begging for and accepting that help. per usual the anti christian bigots lie to hide the fact that they caused the problem in the first place.


----------



## Peach

Where is the Mexican compassion?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very moral atheist that supports cheap labor and lower living standards for future generations at that...
> 
> I mean, what would we do without snarky moralizing liberal atheists like yourself to give the rest of us sarcastic lectures on how flooding our country with masses of third world immigrants is the "christian" thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also Native American.  See if you can connect the dots.
> 
> Here's a little more food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


If my recollection of history is correct, Mexico was an administrative territory created by the Spanish Empire.  So what does being a native American have to do with the issue?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children are a special situation (see my signature below).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you recognize Bush era policy as legally legitimate, but view the US-Mexico border as illegitimate and an act of theft.
> 
> That policy is just one in a long list of Bush Era policy boondoggles that need to be axed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TVPRA is the law until Congress changes it.  Obama is simply following it.
> 
> Goodnight...
Click to expand...


Obama is not following that law, douche bag.  He's deliberately misinterpreting to suit his own purposes.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very moral atheist that supports cheap labor and lower living standards for future generations at that...
> 
> I mean, what would we do without snarky moralizing liberal atheists like yourself to give the rest of us sarcastic lectures on how flooding our country with masses of third world immigrants is the "christian" thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also Native American.  See if you can connect the dots.
> 
> Here's a little more food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


Please note:  We held all of Mexico including Mexico city, and we gave it back.  We should have just kept the whole damn country.  The president at the time didn't think we could absorb 30% of our people as Hispanics.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?


----------



## Againsheila

Are they really children?  What the heck is going on, I thought illegals couldn't get food stamps.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



They leave it in church.  You see, in some regions of our country if a person/family doesn't attend church they are suspect, and likely not the kind of people 'good' church going people associate with; by going to church many can pretend to be good Christians, once they leave, they leave their compassion behind.


----------



## Spoonman

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



christians don't support illegal activities.  perhaps liberals should have aborted these babies before they became a problem


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Againsheila said:


> Are they really children?  What the heck is going on, I thought illegals couldn't get food stamps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJTygMlWt_g



Looks like they are "legal". But that makes it just as bad in my opinion. Why are we letting in people legally who can't pull their own weight financially and are a drain on public services? That's totally absurd. 

So these Big Ag Farmers get their cheap labor and the rest of us taxpyers pay for their workers through the public services they receive. Seems like a raw deal to me; more corporatism. We are socializing losses and privatizing profits.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If citizens of countries in Central and South America aren't welcome to emmigrate to the US, we should call North, Central, and South America something else.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Delta4Embassy said:


> If citizens of countries in Central and South America aren't welcome to emmigrate to the US, we should call North, Central, and South America something else.



You're as stupid as you are ugly.


----------



## Meister

Delta4Embassy said:


> If citizens of countries in Central and South America aren't welcome to emmigrate to the US, we should call North, Central, and South America something else.



Why not go through the process of legally coming to this country?  Wouldn't that be a novel idea in this day and age?????


----------



## koshergrl

So...we have established that there are indeed thousands of Christians lining up to help with the influx of children exploited by the current admin, and left to rot at detention..er...refugee centers and bus stations...

So where are the atheist groups?


----------



## Meister

Wry Catcher said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They leave it in church.  You see, in some regions of our country if a person/family doesn't attend church they are suspect, and likely not the kind of people 'good' church going people associate with; by going to church many can pretend to be good Christians, once they leave, they leave their compassion behind.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't criticize what you don't understand, wry.
Christians are helping with these children, but Christians also follow the law, you above most should understand the concept of following the law. 
There IS a process in which to get immigrants into this country legally and EVERYBODY coming to this country SHOULD follow it....right?


----------



## Meister

koshergrl said:


> So...we have established that there are indeed thousands of Christians lining up to help with the influx of children exploited by the current admin, and left to rot at detention..er...refugee centers and bus stations...
> 
> *So where are the atheist groups?*



On this board complaining about Christians.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



They leave it in church.  You see, in some regions of our country if a person/family doesn't attend church they are suspect, and likely not the kind of people 'good' church going people associate with; by going to church many can pretend to be good Christians, once they leave, they leave their compassion behind.


----------



## koshergrl

The Christians are right there helping the kids. 

The atheists keep denying it, because they don't get anywhere near those camps...

"
At the annual meeting of the Hispanic Baptist  Convention of Texas this month, leaders from 1,100 congregations  expressed concern for the safety and salvation of these children, as  well as frustration over their lack of access.
 Although Baptist leaders have worked with the Obama  administration for weeks, they've not received any clear guidance as to  what role churches will be able to play in ministering to the  unaccompanied children.
 Gus Reyes, director of the Christian Life Commission  for the Baptist General Convention of Texas, says churches are ready to  help now. 
 "We have an army of chaplains," he told CBN News.  "We have an army of disaster-relief trained people. We have an army of  children's ministers and leaders who have background checks who are  ready to come. We have an army of medical physicians and nurses and  dentists that are believers who are just ready to give their time."
 In the border town of McAllen, Pastor Chad Mason of  Calvary Baptist Church works the phones daily trying to find ways to  help the immigrant children and fielding calls from churches and  individuals that want to help."


'Army of Christians' Ready to Help Migrant Children - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


----------



## koshergrl

"&#8220;I have a goal that we will be able to bring $1 million worth of aid  down to the border this week,&#8221; Beck continued. &#8220;This aid goes to the  churches. This aid comes because the churches reached out and said,  &#8216;Help us, please. Somebody help us. We&#8217;re overwhelmed.&#8217;&#8221;"

Glenn Beck Reveals How Much His Audience Has Raised to Help Illegal Immigrant Children at the Border | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## koshergrl

"About 50 migrants from Central America arrived early Thursday at St.  Joseph Catholic Church in Fontana from a detention center in San Diego  County. They are receiving assistance from Caridades Catolicas, a  program from the Roman Catholic Diocese of San Bernardino."

IMMIGRATION: Catholic church receives Central American migrants - Press Enterprise


----------



## Wry Catcher

Meister said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They leave it in church.  You see, in some regions of our country if a person/family doesn't attend church they are suspect, and likely not the kind of people 'good' church going people associate with; by going to church many can pretend to be good Christians, once they leave, they leave their compassion behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't criticize what you don't understand, wry.
> Christians are helping with these children, but Christians also follow the law, you above most should understand the concept of following the law.
> There IS a process in which to get immigrants into this country legally and EVERYBODY coming to this country SHOULD follow it....right?
Click to expand...


Which law is the Administration to follow, and how should the law be enforced, in your opinion?  I very much understand Christians, I was raised and confirmed in the R. Catholic Church, played CYO ball (and learned many Christians were self serving and dishonest - saying one is a Christian is no insight into their real character).


----------



## Claudette

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you recognize Bush era policy as legally legitimate, but view the US-Mexico border as illegitimate and an act of theft.
> 
> That policy is just one in a long list of Bush Era policy boondoggles that need to be axed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TVPRA is the law until Congress changes it.  Obama is simply following it.
> 
> Goodnight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Its an absurd law as anyone can see when followed to its logical conclusions. Don't follow it.
Click to expand...


Yup. Let that POS in the WH whip out his pen and sign an EO. He has no problem signing one for everything under the sun including saving his pal Holers ass over FF.


----------



## Lakhota

*Conservative Groups March With Guns To Protest Central American Children*

Conservative groups protested the possible housing of Central American children in Vassar, Michigan, on Monday by marching through town, some with *AR-15 rifles and handguns*, according to The Detroit News.

About 50 protesters led by the group Michiganders for Immigration Control and Enforcement carried American and *Dont Tread on Me flags* as they marched from city hall to a social services facility that may house the children. The protest follows a similar but larger gathering that took place last week.

MORE: Conservative Groups Protest Central American Children By Marching With Guns

I wonder how many of these "patriotic" nuts consider themselves "Christians"...


----------



## koshergrl

"
One month earlier, on June 5, Copley and volunteers from her church  began visiting the unaccompanied minors at Abbott House, a regional  community-based human services agency headquartered in Irvington, New  York, a small, Hudson River Valley town just south of Tarrytown, where  Copley is the rector of Christ Church and San Marcos Mission.
 In addition to making weekly visits, where they play games with the  boys and conduct an abbreviated Eucharist in Spanish, church members  pray for the children and mobilize to support them. In one afternoon,  its English- and Spanish-speaking congregations raised $1,000 to buy  shoes for the children, some of whom arrived at Abbott House without any  footwear."


Unprecedented numbers of children detained crossing the border


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> *Conservative Groups March With Guns To Protest Central American Children*
> 
> Conservative groups protested the possible housing of Central American children in Vassar, Michigan, on Monday by marching through town, some with *AR-15 rifles and handguns*, according to The Detroit News.
> 
> About 50 protesters led by the group Michiganders for Immigration Control and Enforcement carried American and *Dont Tread on Me flags* as they marched from city hall to a social services facility that may house the children. The protest follows a similar but larger gathering that took place last week.
> 
> MORE: Conservative Groups Protest Central American Children By Marching With Guns
> 
> I wonder how many of these "patriotic" nuts consider themselves "Christians"...



Do you not understand the difference between the terms "Conservative" and "Christian"?


----------



## koshergrl

"
St. John&#8217;s Episcopal Church in McAllen, with assistance from Episcopal Relief & Development,  has joined a larger effort, the McAllen Faith Community for Disaster  Recovery, a group of churches and government agencies that have come  together to respond to the crisis, in assisting with meals and laundry  for individuals and families sheltering inside and in tents around Sacred Heart Catholic Church.
 St. John&#8217;s began preparing backpacks of hygienic items, with  travel-size soaps, shampoos, and conditioners, a comb, a toothbrush, and  other items, as well as packs of nutritional snacks, such as peanut  butter crackers and cereal bars.
 &#8220;We will hold &#8216;packing parties&#8217; at the church every Sunday and  Wednesday and put together as many packs as we can, and we will assemble  these packs as long as they are needed,&#8221; said the Rev. Nancy Springer,  assistant rector of St. John&#8217;s.
 Similar efforts are taking place in Laredo, where parishioners at Christ Church  are assembling backpacks, also containing hygienic and nutritional  items, to deliver to the children and families flowing into their city."


Unprecedented numbers of children detained crossing the border


----------



## koshergrl

"
St. Johns Episcopal Church in McAllen, with assistance from Episcopal Relief & Development,  has joined a larger effort, the McAllen Faith Community for Disaster  Recovery, a group of churches and government agencies that have come  together to respond to the crisis, in assisting with meals and laundry  for individuals and families sheltering inside and in tents around Sacred Heart Catholic Church.
 St. Johns began preparing backpacks of hygienic items, with  travel-size soaps, shampoos, and conditioners, a comb, a toothbrush, and  other items, as well as packs of nutritional snacks, such as peanut  butter crackers and cereal bars.
 We will hold packing parties at the church every Sunday and  Wednesday and put together as many packs as we can, and we will assemble  these packs as long as they are needed, said the Rev. Nancy Springer,  assistant rector of St. Johns.
 Similar efforts are taking place in Laredo, where parishioners at Christ Church  are assembling backpacks, also containing hygienic and nutritional  items, to deliver to the children and families flowing into their city."


Unprecedented numbers of children detained crossing the border


----------



## Lakhota

koshergrl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conservative Groups March With Guns To Protest Central American Children*
> 
> Conservative groups protested the possible housing of Central American children in Vassar, Michigan, on Monday by marching through town, some with *AR-15 rifles and handguns*, according to The Detroit News.
> 
> About 50 protesters led by the group Michiganders for Immigration Control and Enforcement carried American and *&#8220;Don&#8217;t Tread on Me&#8221; flags* as they marched from city hall to a social services facility that may house the children. The protest follows a similar but larger gathering that took place last week.
> 
> MORE: Conservative Groups Protest Central American Children By Marching With Guns
> 
> I wonder how many of these "patriotic" nuts consider themselves "Christians"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the difference between the terms "Conservative" and "Christian"?
Click to expand...


Do you not understand the difference between the terms "Conservative"/politics and "Christian"/Jesus?

These children need Christian compassion - not Conservative politics.

Again, I wonder how many of these "patriotic" nuts consider themselves "Christians"...


----------



## koshergrl

So..what are the atheist groups doing again?

Lakota and Wry Catcher have helped how many dozens of kids?


----------



## Lakhota

Which comes first with Christians - the teachings of Jesus or politics?


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conservative Groups March With Guns To Protest Central American Children*
> 
> Conservative groups protested the possible housing of Central American children in Vassar, Michigan, on Monday by marching through town, some with *AR-15 rifles and handguns*, according to The Detroit News.
> 
> About 50 protesters led by the group Michiganders for Immigration Control and Enforcement carried American and *Dont Tread on Me flags* as they marched from city hall to a social services facility that may house the children. The protest follows a similar but larger gathering that took place last week.
> 
> MORE: Conservative Groups Protest Central American Children By Marching With Guns
> 
> I wonder how many of these "patriotic" nuts consider themselves "Christians"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the difference between the terms "Conservative" and "Christian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the difference between the terms "Conservative"/politics and "Christian"/Jesus?
> 
> These children need Christian compassion - not Conservative politics.
Click to expand...


Huh. How is providing them with shelter, shoes, etc...conservative politics?


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> Which comes first with Christians - the teachings of Jesus or politics?



The teachings of Jesus.

That's why you see Christians stepping up with money, time, etc., even though they abhor the policies that are exploiting these people.


----------



## warwulf

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



We lost our compassion years ago when the illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists. 
  Do they deserve our compassion? Our sympathy? Why? They are the enemy and unless we stop being such compassionate butt-kissing, accepting of their poor misfortune, we will become their victims and our once great country will become a turd world cesspool, just like their country. 
  America is no longer an xtian nation, thank God. With in influx on non-whites and their barbaric customs and beliefs, the beloved melting pot you liberal idiots are so proud of is coming back to bite you on the bollocks! 
  The best thing we could do for them all is to put them out of our misery and their own.  Once they become too powerful, we will become the victims again.


----------



## Lakhota

I have no doubt that many TRUE Christians are doing all they can to help these children - while many FALSE Christians protest and stir up trouble.


----------



## Claudette

warwulf said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our compassion years ago when the illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists.
> Do they deserve our compassion? Our sympathy? Why? They are the enemy and unless we stop being such compassionate butt-kissing, accepting of their poor misfortune, we will become their victims and our once great country will become a turd world cesspool, just like their country.
> America is no longer an xtian nation, thank God. With in influx on non-whites and their barbaric customs and beliefs, the beloved melting pot you liberal idiots are so proud of is coming back to bite you on the bollocks!
> The best thing we could do for them all is to put them out of our misery and their own.  Once they become too powerful, we will become the victims again.
Click to expand...


Great post and spot on. 

Like you I lost my compassion years ago especially for those coming from Mexico and South America. 

Cali is overrun will illegals and gangs and these gangs are branching out across the country. These illegals are costing the state millions every year. 

MS-13 is here as well as other SA groups. 

These people don't care about being American. All they want is money. Hell most of the illegals don't want to be Americans they just want the US dollars. 

We need to build the damned fence and as I said shoot a few coming across. The rest will get the idea.


----------



## Lakhota

warwulf said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our compassion years ago when the illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists.
> Do they deserve our compassion? Our sympathy? Why? They are the enemy and unless we stop being such compassionate butt-kissing, accepting of their poor misfortune, we will become their victims and our once great country will become a turd world cesspool, just like their country.
> America is no longer an xtian nation, thank God. With in influx on non-whites and their barbaric customs and beliefs, the beloved melting pot you liberal idiots are so proud of is coming back to bite you on the bollocks!
> The best thing we could do for them all is to put them out of our misery and their own.  Once they become too powerful, we will become the victims again.
Click to expand...


Extremely narrow-minded and racist.  You make it sound like ALL "illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists."  I call that delusional rationalization.


----------



## Meister

Wry Catcher said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> They leave it in church.  You see, in some regions of our country if a person/family doesn't attend church they are suspect, and likely not the kind of people 'good' church going people associate with; by going to church many can pretend to be good Christians, once they leave, they leave their compassion behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't criticize what you don't understand, wry.
> Christians are helping with these children, but Christians also follow the law, you above most should understand the concept of following the law.
> There IS a process in which to get immigrants into this country legally and EVERYBODY coming to this country SHOULD follow it....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law is the Administration to follow, and how should the law be enforced, in your opinion?  I very much understand Christians, I was raised and confirmed in the R. Catholic Church, played CYO ball (and learned many Christians were self serving and dishonest - saying one is a Christian is no insight into their real character).
Click to expand...


Having said all that you did then just broad brush? Seriously?  I would have to consider your real character as it has to come into question.

Which law?  The law that states where a person applies for a visa to come to this country.
My opinion, seal the border with the military, feed them, give them water if needed and just turn the "illegals" (yeah, illegals) around.  The word on the street would get around quickly....the gravy train has left the station.


Hey, wry.....would you let a stranger walk into your house?
Better yet, break down your door and walk into your house? yeah, that's what I thought

Hey...I am a Christian, I give my time at church serving others and also helping troubled young men with their addictions and family problems get on track again.
Not self serving and not dishonest....quite the opposite of your opinion of Christians.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> warwulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our compassion years ago when the illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists.
> Do they deserve our compassion? Our sympathy? Why? They are the enemy and unless we stop being such compassionate butt-kissing, accepting of their poor misfortune, we will become their victims and our once great country will become a turd world cesspool, just like their country.
> America is no longer an xtian nation, thank God. With in influx on non-whites and their barbaric customs and beliefs, the beloved melting pot you liberal idiots are so proud of is coming back to bite you on the bollocks!
> The best thing we could do for them all is to put them out of our misery and their own.  Once they become too powerful, we will become the victims again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extremely narrow-minded and racist.  You make it sound like ALL "illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists."  I call that delusional rationalization.
Click to expand...


I'm just wondering how many have you taken under your roof by this point, Lakhota?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.



So what?


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white, just remember your ancestors stole everything you currently enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
Click to expand...


We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warwulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our compassion years ago when the illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists.
> Do they deserve our compassion? Our sympathy? Why? They are the enemy and unless we stop being such compassionate butt-kissing, accepting of their poor misfortune, we will become their victims and our once great country will become a turd world cesspool, just like their country.
> America is no longer an xtian nation, thank God. With in influx on non-whites and their barbaric customs and beliefs, the beloved melting pot you liberal idiots are so proud of is coming back to bite you on the bollocks!
> The best thing we could do for them all is to put them out of our misery and their own.  Once they become too powerful, we will become the victims again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely narrow-minded and racist.  You make it sound like ALL "illegals started forming gangs and murdering, raping, robbing and dealing death to our children instead of becoming valued citizens, scholars and scientists."  I call that delusional rationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how many have you taken under your roof by this point, Lakhota?
Click to expand...


Thanks for trying to make it personal.  I'm doing my part, but let me remind you of something.  Atheists aren't the ones who go around professing to be religious self-righteous do-gooders.  I will also remind you that churches and various religious institutions have the people and massive infrastructure to better be of help; whereas, Atheists do not.

As I previously stated, I have no doubt that many TRUE Christians are doing all they can to help these children - while many FALSE Christians protest and stir up trouble.


----------



## Lakhota

RoadVirus said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and there it is, you  view immigration not from the lens of whats good for the country going forward and its native born citizens(of all races), but view it as a way to stick it to "whitey".
> 
> Geez talk about having a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.
Click to expand...


Well, retard, Obama is following the TVPRA law that Bush signed in 2008 (see below).


----------



## Ibentoken

Lakhota said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, retard, Obama is following the TVPRA law that Bush signed in 2008 (see below).
Click to expand...


Why isn't Mexico taking some?


----------



## Lakhota

Ibentoken said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, retard, Obama is following the TVPRA law that Bush signed in 2008 (see below).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why isn't Mexico taking some?
Click to expand...


Ask Mexico, Benny.


----------



## bendog

The racist bs is ... ignorant white trash, and immigrant groups have been forming into gangs since .... the gangs of new York.

But the OP's premise is wrong.  One might logically have compassion for an illegal alien who has a trade that US employers want to pay him for, but there's no legal mechanism for doing so, so both ignore the law to convey economic benefit upon each other and society.  But, these kids are being sent here by parents for no other reason that sucking up resources so their lives are better without conveying a whit of benefit to me or society.  I accept we must obey the law and the expense of deporting them, but I fail to see why I owe them any compassion beyond that.


----------



## RoadVirus

Lakhota said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, retard, Obama is following the TVPRA law that Bush signed in 2008 (see below).
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about that law, you brainless Lib. I'm talking about other immigration laws.


----------



## Againsheila

You know, if we're not going to enforce the border, why have one?  Let's just drop it and make it go both ways.  Let us go there as well.  Think how cheap we could live in Mexico or South America?  Why should we have to follow any laws to go there or get a visa?  Let's just cross the border by the millions and move in on them.  They have more resources than we do anyway.  A lot of our nation is desert.


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much wanting to stick it to whitey as to remind whitey that we are a nation of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're also a nation of *laws*, FakeIndian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, retard, Obama is following the TVPRA law that Bush signed in 2008 (see below).
Click to expand...

 
Except for the part where he announced that we won't secure our borders, or do anything to hinder adults traveling back and forth illegally over the border.

That's all Big O. 

That's the dinner bell. Obama essentially said "Hey, we aren't interested in going after human traffickers who bounce back and forth across the border...and by the way, did you know there are a lot of families in socialist central american countries that are desperate enough to pay you big money to transport their children over here? COME AND GET IT!"


----------



## Unkotare

Claudette said:


> We need to build the damned fence and as I said shoot a few coming across. The rest will get the idea.





We are not going to "shoot a few coming across," so stop wasting time with such self-indulgent nonsense. Empty emoting is not going to stop one more illegal alien from violating our borders.


----------



## koshergrl

This is a deal brokered between this commie admin, and various and assorted commie admins of south and central america..including Mexico.

Send them into Mexico. Let Mexico provide for them. They're the ones helping O facilitate it.


----------



## Kondor3

We need to make it illegal, to give a job to an Illegal Alien.

We need to make it illegal, to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien.

We need to make it illegal, to provide medical care for an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving measures).

We need to make it illegal, to provide educational services for an Illegal Alien.

We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to buy or rent a vehicle.

We need to make it illegal, to provide an Illegal Alien with access to banking and financial services.

We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to wire-transfer funds, from within the US, to the outside.

We need to routinely sniff-out and seize the US-based assets of Illegal Aliens.

We need to make it illegal, to give Illegal Aliens welfare-caliber aid of any type.

We need to make it illegal, to declare any polity (municipal, county, state) as a Sanctuary for Illegal Aliens.

We need to make it illegal for Illegal Aliens to marry while here in the US (to avoid more anchor-marriages).

We need to reinterpret the 14th Amendment or otherwise clarify it at-law (to avoid more anchor babies).

We need to heavily penalize both Illegal Aliens and any American citizen or organization which violates those prohibitions.

Then sit back and watch the fun, as 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens pack up and get the hell outta Dodge, in advance of the onset of such a battery of new and effective legal tools in the fight against further invasion - self-deporting, at their own expense, and without costing a dime in deportation costs.

Hell, we won't even need to build the damned Fence, if we modify our laws to make them sufficiently onerous for Illegal Aliens that it becomes impossible for them to remain here.

But I doubt that we will even seriously consider such steps - until it is too late - foolish 'us'.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> We need to make it illegal, to give a job to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide medical care for an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving measures).
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide educational services for an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to buy or rent a vehicle.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide an Illegal Alien with access to banking and financial services.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to wire-transfer funds, from within the US, to the outside.
> 
> We need to routinely sniff-out and seize the US-based assets of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to give Illegal Aliens welfare-caliber aid of any type.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to declare any polity (municipal, county, state) as a Sanctuary for Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal for Illegal Aliens to marry while here in the US (to avoid more anchor-marriages).
> 
> We need to reinterpret the 14th Amendment or otherwise clarify it at-law (to avoid more anchor babies).
> 
> We need to heavily penalize both Illegal Aliens and any American citizen or organization which violates those prohibitions.
> 
> Then sit back and watch the fun, as 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens pack up and get the hell outta Dodge, in advance of the onset of such a battery of new and effective legal tools in the fight against further invasion - self-deporting, at their own expense, and without costing a dime in deportation costs.
> 
> Hell, we won't even need to build the damned Fence, if we modify our laws to make them sufficiently onerous for Illegal Aliens that it becomes impossible for them to remain here.
> 
> But I doubt that we will even seriously consider such steps - until it is too late - foolish 'us'.



Should it also be made illegal for churches to provide sanctuary?


----------



## koshergrl

You moron, churches can't provide sanctuary anymore...or do you just not know what that term means, and are using it incorrectly and ignorantly?

Never mind, I know the answer to that one.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to give a job to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide medical care for an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving measures).
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide educational services for an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to buy or rent a vehicle.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide an Illegal Alien with access to banking and financial services.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to wire-transfer funds, from within the US, to the outside.
> 
> We need to routinely sniff-out and seize the US-based assets of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to give Illegal Aliens welfare-caliber aid of any type.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to declare any polity (municipal, county, state) as a Sanctuary for Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal for Illegal Aliens to marry while here in the US (to avoid more anchor-marriages).
> 
> We need to reinterpret the 14th Amendment or otherwise clarify it at-law (to avoid more anchor babies).
> 
> We need to heavily penalize both Illegal Aliens and any American citizen or organization which violates those prohibitions.
> 
> Then sit back and watch the fun, as 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens pack up and get the hell outta Dodge, in advance of the onset of such a battery of new and effective legal tools in the fight against further invasion - self-deporting, at their own expense, and without costing a dime in deportation costs.
> 
> Hell, we won't even need to build the damned Fence, if we modify our laws to make them sufficiently onerous for Illegal Aliens that it becomes impossible for them to remain here.
> 
> But I doubt that we will even seriously consider such steps - until it is too late - foolish 'us'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it also be made illegal for churches to provide sanctuary?
Click to expand...

Dunno. I'll have to think on that one. But if some of you heathens propose shifting Sanctuary for Illegal Aliens to churches rather than polities, then, yeah, quite possibly. I don't know how church sanctuary is perceived and dealt-with at-law in this country, but I doubt it receives the same treatment as 'inviolable' that, say, medieval European churches enjoyed.


----------



## Lakhota

koshergrl said:


> You moron, churches can't provide sanctuary anymore...or do you just not know what that term means, and are using it incorrectly and ignorantly?
> 
> Never mind, I know the answer to that one.



Are you suggesting that some churches may be breaking the law?


----------



## koshergrl

No, I'm suggesting you're an idiot who doesn't know what "sanctuary" means.


----------



## deltex1

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Where is the moron- in - chiefs plan to deal with this anticipated crisis?  Why is the MIC dispersing this burden all over the country...without telling the affected states?  Obabble cannot manage a goddam thing.


----------



## beagle9

RWHeathenGamer said:


> When the housing bubble burst, Spanish-language signs like these should have been posted at every crossable portion of the Mexican border. "Unemployed Latinos, Go Home: We Can't Feed Our Own." There should have been an immediate moratorium on immigration. If American citizens have difficulty finding jobs, adding to the labor pool through immigration is the exact opposite of what we should be doing to repair the economy.
> 
> It's over. America is dead. This nation is nothing more than an open-air bazaar for the rich. Brazil with snow. Latinos are cynically sending their children alone across a foreign border because they KNOW we won't fight back, we'll give them freebies and citizenship and green cards for every relative back home. Our government and media openly invite in these Latino kids, call the middle and working classes "racist" for not wanting to give every grifter from the third world a free ride.
> 
> This is the new American Dream. The wealthiest civilization in history uses its power and prestige to import millions of low-IQ peasants to fry up pink slime burgers and stuff them down the throats of the welfare class. Nuclear power? Space exploration? The Singularity? None of that is important. The noblest goal America has ever worked towards is paying illiterate Spanish-speaking proles a slave wage to serve McDonald's shitburgers to other fat proles until they get diabetes and die at age 45.
> 
> Don't question any part of this arrangement, you filthy, intolerant nativist. Just shut up and eat your pink-slime-and-shit burger and your dirty gym sock-flavored fries, and watch some idiots throw a ball around on your flatscreen. When Thomas Jefferson et al. wrote the Declaration of Independence, it's clear that this was the kind of nation they wanted to create: a continent-wide ghetto where illegal aliens are paid $3 an hour to cook pink slime burgers for single mothers and their screaming brats.
> 
> God Bless America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Woman Goes on EPIC Rant About Illegal Alien Kids -- 'Why Can't They Go Back?'
Click to expand...

Bluntly spoken, but there is a lot of truth in this... The Demo's and the Repubs may have accomplished and/or have completed the unforgivable sin, and that is to teach the young to trust them when instead they can't be trusted it seems any longer at all. Everything is political theater any more, and then you see these children being used as pawns in a game of political kabooky theater for one side or the other, and especially so where as one side is trying to destroy the other with this catastrophe that has been created now, and that which involves so many children. Looking at these kids confusion and fear is such a sad thing, and then you look at these politicians trying to use them as pawns in a game of destruction is even sadder but in a different way. The kids need to be made safe quickly while here, and then the investigations should come next that will lead towards the trials of those who are committing crimes against humanity in those countries. This should begin soon for those who are in those countries, and for whom are causing these problems. Warrants should go out for the arrest of those who are responsible for this situation in which is known about, and is found within those countries that are causing this, and if arrest should be made here also, then so be it.


----------



## Avatar4321

still no explanation at what Christians are supposed to do.


----------



## Lakhota

*Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*

Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.

In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:

"This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​
MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'

That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass comprehensive and meaningful immigration legislation.


----------



## Kondor3

No problem, Pope Francis.

We can welcome and protect them.

And clothe and house and feed and care for them.

Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.

After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.

----------



Lakhota said:


> *Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*
> 
> Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.
> 
> In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:
> 
> "This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​
> MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'
> 
> That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass meaningful immigration legislation.



--------------------

We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.

We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.

We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.

We need meaningful border security.

We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.

"Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*
> 
> Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.
> 
> In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:
> 
> "This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​
> MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'
> 
> That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
Click to expand...


Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*
> 
> Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.
> 
> In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:
> 
> "This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​
> MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'
> 
> That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
Click to expand...


Soooooo, I can't make it personal, but you can?


----------



## sameech

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



There is a strong pro-immigration faction in the evangelical christian community, as well as the Catholic Church.  

Jesse Jackson seems to think that we need to put black kids above brown kids.  Where is the Christian Compassion/Human Rights faction of the DNC when it comes down to doling out the payola?


----------



## Vigilante

I see our government has opened up a can of worms and is helping....NOT!

*Human Traffickers Are Asking HHS for Immigrant Children!*

nationalreview.com ^ 


 asking Health and Human Services officials to hand over the children who have immigrated to the United States during the recent border surge, according to a congressman who toured a facility where the children are being housed. HHS is trying to release the children to sponsors in the United States, but those sponsors aren&#8217;t always parents. &#8220;There have been cases of people who have attempted to be sponsors actually being identified as associated with trafficking organizations,&#8221; Representative Jim Bridenstine (R., Okla) told National Review Online after visiting a housing facility at Fort Sill. &#8220;And they kept saying &#8216;we&#8217;ll have to...


----------



## deltex1

Illegal immigrants don't come here to seek Christian fellowship...they come here using a shortcut to Obabble benefits programs...maybe there is a future astronaut among them...and that is wonderful.  Many more will contribute nothing but trouble.  We need no more trouble.


----------



## DriftingSand

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to give a job to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide medical care for an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving measures).
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide educational services for an Illegal Alien.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to buy or rent a vehicle.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to provide an Illegal Alien with access to banking and financial services.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to allow an Illegal Alien to wire-transfer funds, from within the US, to the outside.
> 
> We need to routinely sniff-out and seize the US-based assets of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to give Illegal Aliens welfare-caliber aid of any type.
> 
> We need to make it illegal, to declare any polity (municipal, county, state) as a Sanctuary for Illegal Aliens.
> 
> We need to make it illegal for Illegal Aliens to marry while here in the US (to avoid more anchor-marriages).
> 
> We need to reinterpret the 14th Amendment or otherwise clarify it at-law (to avoid more anchor babies).
> 
> We need to heavily penalize both Illegal Aliens and any American citizen or organization which violates those prohibitions.
> 
> Then sit back and watch the fun, as 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens pack up and get the hell outta Dodge, in advance of the onset of such a battery of new and effective legal tools in the fight against further invasion - self-deporting, at their own expense, and without costing a dime in deportation costs.
> 
> Hell, we won't even need to build the damned Fence, if we modify our laws to make them sufficiently onerous for Illegal Aliens that it becomes impossible for them to remain here.
> 
> But I doubt that we will even seriously consider such steps - until it is too late - foolish 'us'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it also be made illegal for churches to provide sanctuary?
Click to expand...


Temporary sanctuary might be acceptable but breaking the law of the land is not.  It shouldn't be the American taxpayer's burden to take care of all the children of the world.  Let the world take care of their own children or stop having them.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*
> 
> Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.
> 
> In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:
> 
> "This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​
> MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'
> 
> That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
Click to expand...

You are not a Christian.

Why would Christians allow you to attempt to utilize a belief-system to shape conditions to your liking, when you are not a practitioner yourself?


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a Christian.
> 
> Why would Christians allow you to attempt to utilize a belief-system to shape conditions to your liking, when you are not a practitioner yourself?
Click to expand...


That's funny.  Stupid, but funny.  Goodnight...


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Christians allow you to attempt to utilize a belief-system to shape conditions to your liking, when you are not a practitioner yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Stupid, but funny.  Goodnight...
Click to expand...


I'm sure the answer will be even more emotive and hilarious. G'Nite.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'*
> 
> Pope Francis confronted the "racist and xenophobic attitudes" that often face undocumented immigrants by addressing the thousands of unaccompanied children included in their ranks.
> 
> In a message delivered to the Mexico-Holy See Colloquium on Migration and Development on Monday, the pope drew attention to these migrant children who he said often undertake the dangerous border crossing alone in order to escape violence in their home countries:
> "This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin."​MORE: Pope Francis: Immigrant Children Must Be 'Welcomed And Protected'
> 
> That should be clear enough for most Christians to understand.  Tell Speaker Boehner to pass meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
Click to expand...

 [MENTION=31132]Lakhota[/MENTION]

Like I asked you before, how would an Atheist know how a 'true Christian' should act? You're pretty stupid if you think our being 'true Christians' hinges on our acceptance of amnesty for illegal immigrants. You quote Jesus a lot, why don't you do what he says?


----------



## Care4all

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Lakhota
> 
> Like I asked you before, how would an Atheist know how a 'true Christian' should act?
Click to expand...

Templar,
Do you not know the basis of other religions, like with Buddhism, or Hinduism, or with Islam?  One does not have to be of the same Faith as you, to understand and know the basic tenets of your religion.  Many times, atheists know the doctrine of many different religions, at least enough to understand it....has been my experience with atheists and agnostics.


----------



## Mertex

pvsi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in a world of hypocrites, and the only question I have is how come decent people can not join together and create their own system of government?
Click to expand...


Because the minority is trying to push their policies on the majority, and they are not what the majority wants.....and the minority is having a hissy fit over it because they believe they should be the ones to decide how this country goes.


----------



## Political Junky

One needn't be religious to be moral.


----------



## Mertex

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Pope Francis.
> 
> We can welcome and protect them.
> 
> And clothe and house and feed and care for them.
> 
> Right up to the moment when we send them back to their home countries.
> 
> After that, you can talk to the people who run those countries, Your Holiness.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> We don't need meaningful immigration legislation.
> 
> We need meaningful enforcement of our existing laws.
> 
> We need meaningful ejection of Illegal Aliens from our country.
> 
> We need meaningful border security.
> 
> We need meaningful legal reforms to make our nation hostile to the prolonged presence of Illegal Aliens.
> 
> "Immigration Reform" = Codespeak for "Shamnesty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [MENTION=31132]Lakhota[/MENTION]
> 
> Like I asked you before, how would an Atheist know how a 'true Christian' should act? You're pretty stupid if you think our being 'true Christians' hinges on our acceptance of amnesty for illegal immigrants. You quote Jesus a lot, why don't you do what he says?
Click to expand...


TK....Jesus said love your neighbor as yourself.....would Jesus turn his back on someone that is desperate looking for a place of safety?  I don't think so.  And, if Christians don't demonstrate their Christianity, of course no one is going to know how "true Christians" should act.  Christianity wasn't meant to be kept a secret.


----------



## Mertex

Political Junky said:


> One needn't be religious to be moral.



That's true, but Christians definitely should be moral.


----------



## Vigilante

Mertex said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it? America is a nation of immigrants. America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers. So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in a world of hypocrites, and the only question I have is how come decent people can not join together and create their own system of government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the minority is trying to push their policies on the majority, and they are not what the majority wants.....and the minority is having a hissy fit over it because they believe they should be the ones to decide how this country goes.
Click to expand...


YOU subversives are NOT the majority.... look up the latest Gallup poll!


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Political Junky said:


> One needn't be religious to be moral.



Open borders are immoral


----------



## Andylusion

Care4all said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
> 
> 
> 
> @Lakhota
> 
> Like I asked you before, how would an Atheist know how a 'true Christian' should act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Templar,
> Do you not know the basis of other religions, like with Buddhism, or Hinduism, or with Islam?  One does not have to be of the same Faith as you, to understand and know the basic tenets of your religion.  Many times, atheists know the doctrine of many different religions, at least enough to understand it....has been my experience with atheists and agnostics.
Click to expand...


While in theory that is true, my personal experience is that few, very few, non-Christians really know the basis of Christian faith and doctrine.

That said, I tend to not blame them or get upset about it, because to be fair, there are dozens of Christian sects, the largest of which being Catholicism, has widely varying doctrine.

Generally the group that tends to know the most about Christianity, and logically it should, is the orthodox Judaism.   Generally, if you meet an orthodox Jew, he tends to know all about Christianity, he just rejects it.


----------



## Andylusion

Political Junky said:


> One needn't be religious to be moral.



Without a divine law giver, then moral law is simply man made.   If morals are man made, then everyone is moral, and everyone is immoral.   Morals are relative.   If I believe burning my children to death is moral, then it is, because what makes your morals better than my morals?


----------



## Andylusion

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either you're a TRUE Christian - or you aren't.  Which are you?  Remember what Jesus said...
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31132]Lakhota[/MENTION]
> 
> Like I asked you before, how would an Atheist know how a 'true Christian' should act? You're pretty stupid if you think our being 'true Christians' hinges on our acceptance of amnesty for illegal immigrants. You quote Jesus a lot, why don't you do what he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TK....Jesus said love your neighbor as yourself.....would Jesus turn his back on someone that is desperate looking for a place of safety?  I don't think so.  And, if Christians don't demonstrate their Christianity, of course no one is going to know how "true Christians" should act.  Christianity wasn't meant to be kept a secret.
Click to expand...


That's not exactly true.  Jesus turned his back to many people throughout the Bible.   Yes, he helped many, but there were always conditions.    Now the conditions were different for different people, but there were always conditions.

In Matthew 19, the rich young ruler asked how to gain eternal life, and Jesus said to him, sell all you have and give it to the poor.   The young ruler refused, and left.  Jesus didn't go after him, but let him go and turned his back to him.

In Matthew 8, a disciple said "first let me bury my father" and Jesus said "let the dead, bury the dead".   

Luke 9, someone said let me first say good bye to my family, and Jesus said "No one who puts a hand to the plow and looks back is fit for service in the kingdom of God"

Jesus called people white washed tombs, and snakes, and all sorts of things.   Remember, they crucified this man for a reason.

When people came to Jesus and received help, they repented.  Changed from doing wrong, and did right.

The people in question on this thread, are doing wrong.  There are legal ways to become a US citizen, and enter our country.   They are choosing to instead to do wrong, violate our laws, and enter our country illegally.   Jesus might help them out of doing wrong, but Jesus would never help them into doing wrong.


----------



## koshergrl

the majority that tardtex is carping about want our borders protected and illegals deported.


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in a world of hypocrites, and the only question I have is how come decent people can not join together and create their own system of government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the minority is trying to push their policies on the majority, and they are not what the majority wants.....and the minority is having a hissy fit over it because they believe they should be the ones to decide how this country goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU subversives are NOT the majority.... look up the latest Gallup poll!
Click to expand...


You whiners certainly aren't the majority.


----------



## Mertex

koshergrl said:


> the majority that tardtex is carping about want our borders protected and illegals deported.



Shut up, nobody cares what you think.....


----------



## Kondor3

Political Junky said:


> One needn't be religious to be moral.


True, but it improves the odds, and, of course, most ethics and morality have their roots in centuries or millennia of religious thought and philosophical evolution, so, even non-believers owe much of their code of conduct to the historical religious community native to the region in which they grew up or those of their ancestors, whether they choose to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> One needn't be religious to be moral.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it improves the odds, and, of course, most ethics and morality have their roots in centuries or millennia of *religious thought* and philosophical evolution, so, even non-believers owe much of their code of conduct to the historical religious community native to the region in which they grew up or those of their ancestors, whether they choose to acknowledge it or not.
Click to expand...


More like ancient superstitious thought.


----------



## Vigilante

Mertex said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the minority is trying to push their policies on the majority, and they are not what the majority wants.....and the minority is having a hissy fit over it because they believe they should be the ones to decide how this country goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU subversives are NOT the majority.... look up the latest Gallup poll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whiners certainly aren't the majority.
Click to expand...


At least 15% more of patriotic American's than ones like you that want to tear down what has been built up over 200years... Aren't you proud, you fucking subversive!


----------



## BriannaMichele

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




Religion has nothing to do with it. Churches don't pay taxes and the churches taking in these illegals are being paid for doing it, so what's so Christian about that? 


Pinky


----------



## Lakhota

BriannaMichele said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with it. Churches don't pay taxes and the churches taking in these illegals are being paid for doing it, so what's so Christian about that?
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


So-called Christian righties have very selective compassion.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with it. Churches don't pay taxes and the churches taking in these illegals are being paid for doing it, so what's so Christian about that?
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So-called Christian righties have very selective compassion.
Click to expand...

Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with it. Churches don't pay taxes and the churches taking in these illegals are being paid for doing it, so what's so Christian about that?
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christian righties have very selective compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.
Click to expand...


We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.


----------



## Ernie S.

Self righteous Christian hypocrisy????? WHAT are YOU doing for these people? What are you doing for anyone other than advocating the government take more of my money to give away to future Democrats?

Spell it out! What skin do you have in the game?


----------



## Theowl32

Ernie S. said:


> Self righteous Christian hypocrisy????? WHAT are YOU doing for these people? What are you doing for anyone other than advocating the government take more of my money to give away to future Democrats?
> 
> Spell it out! What skin do you have in the game?



They do nothing but dance around as wolves in sheepskin clothing. They are the hypocrites. They are the godless. They are the enemies of God. They are annoying, bloviated, ignorant, intolerant, intolerable, know it alls.

They are puppets and pawns for the democrats who do these stunts in order to edify and build their minority base. They set it up to appear as one thing. That is to build their long tired narrative that democrats are mythical Robin Hood types who care about the poor and down trodden, while the republicans are the rich white slave owners who oppress the poor brown people of the world. Look at how it works on these ignorant morons.....who think they are so smart.

The criminal in chief has been a contrived president and he deliberately violates the laws of the land that he swore to uphold. All to the proud, loud cheers of his praetorian media who share in his socialist utopia dreams. 

It is pathetic. It is a sad time to be a true American and anyone that believes in true liberty.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christian righties have very selective compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
Click to expand...


Been asking you for over a thousand posts what exactly we would have to do to show our compassion in your eyes.

Wanting to reunite the children with their families isn't compassionate to you.
Wanting to foster/adopt the children and raise them so that they can be productive members of society is braining washing to you.

I can't speak of other Christians, but I know my righteousness comes from Christ's. The only way I could be considered righteous is by accepting that Eternal sacrifice.

It seems more that you want to be self righteous telling us we are uncompassionate and being completely unwilling to tell us what we can supposedly do to be compassionate.


----------



## Claudette

Theowl32 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush states that we cannot just send these children back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all know they use the law that was meant to protect children from one aspect in order to take advantage of this situation. Typical of liberals, and typical of a piece of shit like you. The 2008 law was about "sex trafficking" of children. That's not what is happening today. They are voluntarily coming today because Obama told them they could. The 2008 legislation has nothing to do with the flood coming across our border during this past year. The liberal press/media fails to mention this as they attempt to blame all this on George W. Bush. Sorry....but Obama's been in office for almost 6 years. This has all happened under his watch.
Click to expand...


Yup sex trade had absolutely nothing to do with these kids in our country. 

The 2008 law for to help victims of the sex trade. Period. 

One would think the Clowns in DC would be all over this bullshit. Get these disease and lice ridden kids and whatever adults came with em the hell out of America. 

They are not our problem and no way should the taxpayers of America be forced to support em. Get rid of em.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called Christian righties have very selective compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
Click to expand...

Oh, you can point it out, all you like - it's just that far fewer people are listening than you might hope - Christians comprise 75% (-ish) of the country - and very few of them are going to listen to non-believers, who routinely belittle their religious faith, attempting (and failing) to chastise them, using their own scriptures.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you can point it out, all you like - it's just that far fewer people are listening than you might hope - Christians comprise 75% (-ish) of the country - and very few of them are going to listen to non-believers, who routinely belittle their religious faith, attempting (and failing) to chastise them, using their own scriptures.
Click to expand...


Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!

How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.

Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.

I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.

BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers?


----------



## Stephanie

you phony Christian troll

send all you paychecks to your dear leader to pay for them, bring a couple of these childreeeeen into your home take a away from you family to care for them

if not, shut the hell up


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> you phony Christian troll
> 
> send all you paychecks to your dear leader to pay for them, bring a couple of these childreeeeen into your home take a away from you family to care for them
> 
> if not, shut the hell up



What gives a hateful, retarded troll like you the right to call anyone else a troll?


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you can point it out, all you like - it's just that far fewer people are listening than you might hope - Christians comprise 75% (-ish) of the country - and very few of them are going to listen to non-believers, who routinely belittle their religious faith, attempting (and failing) to chastise them, using their own scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
Click to expand...


Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.

"From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."


I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Stephanie said:


> you phony Christian troll
> 
> 
> 
> send all you paychecks to your dear leader to pay for them, bring a couple of these childreeeeen into your home take a away from you family to care for them
> 
> 
> 
> if not, shut the hell up




The government always make everything about the chiiildreeeeeennn. And If you don't like obama youre a racist. You don't like Hilary your sexist. 


Pinky


----------



## Stephanie

answer this

how frikken Christian is to support ABORTION? 

You phonies your care about children is SELECTIVE and you care about them is TO USE THEM


----------



## BriannaMichele

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you can point it out, all you like - it's just that far fewer people are listening than you might hope - Christians comprise 75% (-ish) of the country - and very few of them are going to listen to non-believers, who routinely belittle their religious faith, attempting (and failing) to chastise them, using their own scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
Click to expand...



I was a Christian once. As a child. The church took everyone's money, built unnecessary expensive church's the size if castles with the "offerings" and Cadillacs for their families all while being exempt from paying taxes. The preachers and ministers were constantly abusing and molesting children and telling innocent gay people they were going to burn in hell for all of eternity because of something they had no choice in even tho they themselves were sexually attracted to children. I mean come on. Christians have really only succeeded in hurting people, taking peoples hard earned money, killing people, starting wars and socially out casting people, all in the name of "The Lord".  
And now Christians are going to pull on people's heart strings to bring all these illegals in that are going to destroy our economy and our country. But it's okay because god said so?

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Stephanie said:


> answer this
> 
> 
> 
> how frikken Christian is to support ABORTION?
> 
> 
> 
> You phonies your care about children is SELECTIVE and you care about them is TO USE THEM




Don't forget... AMERICAN CHILDREN don't matter. Only foreign ones. 


Pinky


----------



## Meister

BriannaMichele said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Christian once. As a child. The church took everyone's money, built unnecessary expensive church's the size if castles with the "offerings" and Cadillacs for their families all while being exempt from paying taxes. The preachers and ministers were constantly abusing and molesting children and telling innocent gay people they were going to burn in hell for all of eternity because of something they had no choice in even tho they themselves were sexually attracted to children. I mean come on. Christians have really only succeeded in hurting people, taking peoples hard earned money, killing people, starting wars and socially out casting people, all in the name of "The Lord".
> And now Christians are going to pull on people's heart strings to bring all these illegals in that are going to destroy our economy and our country. But it's okay because god said so?
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


Sadly, people aren't perfect and yes there are wrong people in the wrong places in religion.
The Bible doesn't condone what has been done with regards to your experience.  Usually, those churches end up failing, case in point the Chrystal Cathedral in Garden Grove, Ca.  Look at Jim Baker and the likes of those phonies.
The things that you see happening is not what our religion is about. The Bible hasn't changed, just man's interpretation of it, which once the truth has been moved, it's no longer the truth.  And, this runs true with liberals moving the truth of religion to forward their cause in immigration.
I feel for those children, but that doesn't mean they get to stay here, and my views aren't against the Bible.


----------



## Claudette

Christian? 

What a load or horseshit. This is about American taxpayers being forced to pay for illegal immigrants. 

Get these disease and lice ridden turds and any adults with em the hell out of America. 

They are not our responsibility and I cannot fathom anyone wanting to make them our responsibility.


----------



## Meister

Stephanie said:


> answer this
> 
> how frikken Christian is to support ABORTION?
> 
> You phonies your care about children is SELECTIVE and you care about them is TO USE THEM



Who are you talking to?
If it's me......I don't support abortion and a true Christian doesn't either.
Being a believer doesn't make a person a Christian.


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## Meister

Claudette said:


> Christian?
> 
> What a load or horseshit. This is about American taxpayers being forced to pay for illegal immigrants.
> 
> Get these disease and lice ridden turds and any adults with em the hell out of America.
> 
> They are not our responsibility and I cannot fathom anyone wanting to make them our responsibility.



The thing that bothers me the most is that once the children are allowed to stay here, there is no doubt that parents and family will be allowed to follow.  This is something that the liberals won't address because they know it's true. I can just hear it from them, "They have a right to be united with their parents and family."  It's politics, this is politics with using "the children" as a tool for them.  Make no mistake about it.


----------



## Stephanie

Meister said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> answer this
> 
> how frikken Christian is to support ABORTION?
> 
> You phonies your care about children is SELECTIVE and you care about them is TO USE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> If it's me......I don't support abortion and a true Christian doesn't either.
> Being a believer doesn't make a person a Christian.
Click to expand...


sorry, I should of directed my question to the phony who started this tread and is still trolling five days later


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota ignored my questions again. I wish I could say I was shocked. But I'm not.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you can point it out, all you like - it's just that far fewer people are listening than you might hope - Christians comprise 75% (-ish) of the country - and very few of them are going to listen to non-believers, who routinely belittle their religious faith, attempting (and failing) to chastise them, using their own scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
Click to expand...


If your delusions make your day better - good for you.  BTW, what is untrue about my Spiderman analogy?

As a child, I was told that Santa was real.

As a child, I was told that God was real.

Santa has stood the test of time.


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota ignored my questions again. I wish I could say I was shocked. But I'm not.



I've been outside getting my exercise.  So, please tell me what your question was.


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-believers, critical of the way that Christians conduct themselves, are largely ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been asking you for over a thousand posts what exactly we would have to do to show our compassion in your eyes.
> 
> Wanting to reunite the children with their families isn't compassionate to you.
> Wanting to foster/adopt the children and raise them so that they can be productive members of society is braining washing to you.
> 
> I can't speak of other Christians, but I know my righteousness comes from Christ's. The only way I could be considered righteous is by accepting that Eternal sacrifice.
> 
> It seems more that you want to be self righteous telling us we are uncompassionate and being completely unwilling to tell us what we can supposedly do to be compassionate.
Click to expand...


Once again


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "non-believers" have every right to point out self-righteous Christian hypocrisy - especially when they try to influence politics and the way all of us live.  We don't want to be governed by their lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been asking you for over a thousand posts what exactly we would have to do to show our compassion in your eyes.
> 
> Wanting to reunite the children with their families isn't compassionate to you.
> Wanting to foster/adopt the children and raise them so that they can be productive members of society is braining washing to you.
> 
> I can't speak of other Christians, but I know my righteousness comes from Christ's. The only way I could be considered righteous is by accepting that Eternal sacrifice.
> 
> It seems more that you want to be self righteous telling us we are uncompassionate and being completely unwilling to tell us what we can supposedly do to be compassionate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again
Click to expand...


TRUE Christians will do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.  FALSE Christians will not do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.

What If Jesus Was An Immigrant ... Actually, He Was


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Stephanie

I just posted this in a new thread...this should piss you off

http://www.usmessageboard.com/immig...ge-of-illegals-on-u-s-border.html#post9483912


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your delusions make your day better - good for you.  BTW, what is untrue about my Spiderman analogy?
> 
> As a child, I was told that Santa was real.
> 
> As a child, I was told that God was real.
> 
> Santa has stood the test of time.
Click to expand...

No, I think 'Meister' nailed that one pretty good.

Your pretense at not engaging in belittling behaviors rings hollow, and provides some amusement to your longer-tenured colleagues.


----------



## Lakhota

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your delusions make your day better - good for you.  BTW, what is untrue about my Spiderman analogy?
> 
> As a child, I was told that Santa was real.
> 
> As a child, I was told that God was real.
> 
> Santa has stood the test of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think 'Meister' nailed that one pretty good.
> 
> Your pretense at not engaging in belittling behaviors rings hollow, and provides some amusement to your longer-tenured colleagues.
Click to expand...


I post what I believe.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your delusions make your day better - good for you.  BTW, what is untrue about my Spiderman analogy?
> 
> As a child, I was told that Santa was real.
> 
> As a child, I was told that God was real.
> 
> Santa has stood the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think 'Meister' nailed that one pretty good.
> 
> Your pretense at not engaging in belittling behaviors rings hollow, and provides some amusement to your longer-tenured colleagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post what I believe.
Click to expand...


What you believe is very different from what is reality, Lakhota.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been asking you for over a thousand posts what exactly we would have to do to show our compassion in your eyes.
> 
> Wanting to reunite the children with their families isn't compassionate to you.
> Wanting to foster/adopt the children and raise them so that they can be productive members of society is braining washing to you.
> 
> I can't speak of other Christians, but I know my righteousness comes from Christ's. The only way I could be considered righteous is by accepting that Eternal sacrifice.
> 
> It seems more that you want to be self righteous telling us we are uncompassionate and being completely unwilling to tell us what we can supposedly do to be compassionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TRUE Christians will do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.  FALSE Christians will not do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.
> 
> What If Jesus Was An Immigrant ... Actually, He Was
Click to expand...


And yet you dont seem to think Jesus would want to return children to their parents or foster said children.

Yet putting them in camps is Christian? How?


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE Christians will do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.  FALSE Christians will not do the right thing according to the teachings of Jesus.
> 
> What If Jesus Was An Immigrant ... Actually, He Was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you dont seem to think Jesus would want to return children to their parents or foster said children.
> 
> Yet putting them in camps is Christian? How?
Click to expand...


So, you'd rather just see them returned to their death.

Gotta go, Gunsmoke is on.


----------



## Againsheila

BriannaMichele said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should stop trying to influence our government and how we "non-believers" live!
> 
> How about they mind their own business and we'll mind ours.
> 
> Thankfully, many so-called Christians also believe in the separation of church and state.
> 
> I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists.
> 
> *BTW, why do so-called Christians "belittle" non-believers*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Christian once. As a child. The church took everyone's money, built unnecessary expensive church's the size if castles with the "offerings" and Cadillacs for their families all while being exempt from paying taxes. The preachers and ministers were constantly abusing and molesting children and telling innocent gay people they were going to burn in hell for all of eternity because of something they had no choice in even tho they themselves were sexually attracted to children. I mean come on. Christians have really only succeeded in hurting people, taking peoples hard earned money, killing people, starting wars and socially out casting people, all in the name of "The Lord".
> And now Christians are going to pull on people's heart strings to bring all these illegals in that are going to destroy our economy and our country. But it's okay because god said so?
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


The local Lutheran church gives out lunches to the homeless Mon-Thurs and they provide shelter to homeless men for one month of every winter.   The Presbyterian church also provides one month of shelter in the winter and a couple of other churches do as well.  None of these churches are huge, though we do have a mega church in the area that provides zip for anybody.  Do not tar all churches or all Christians with the same brush.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Againsheila said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?  On this board it's the atheists that belittle the Christians....you included.
> 
> 
> 
> "From your own post: I have as much proof that Spiderman exists as Christians have that their God exists."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see God in my life everyday, sorry you don't.  If I listen, I hear him talking to me.
> 
> I'll go as far as to say that God helped me get rid of my demons.
> 
> It's okay....I'm not here to change your mind, just letting you know that you may not understand Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Christian once. As a child. The church took everyone's money, built unnecessary expensive church's the size if castles with the "offerings" and Cadillacs for their families all while being exempt from paying taxes. The preachers and ministers were constantly abusing and molesting children and telling innocent gay people they were going to burn in hell for all of eternity because of something they had no choice in even tho they themselves were sexually attracted to children. I mean come on. Christians have really only succeeded in hurting people, taking peoples hard earned money, killing people, starting wars and socially out casting people, all in the name of "The Lord".
> 
> And now Christians are going to pull on people's heart strings to bring all these illegals in that are going to destroy our economy and our country. But it's okay because god said so?
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The local Lutheran church gives out lunches to the homeless Mon-Thurs and they provide shelter to homeless men for one month of every winter.   The Presbyterian church also provides one month of shelter in the winter and a couple of other churches do as well.  None of these churches are huge, though we do have a mega church in the area that provides zip for anybody.  Do not tar all churches or all Christians with the same brush.
Click to expand...



Fair enough...


Pinky


----------



## Lakhota

It's heartwarming to see that New York City is trying to help out.

New York City May Begin Housing Unaccompanied Border Children


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> It's heartwarming to see that New York City is trying to help out.
> 
> New York City May Begin Housing Unaccompanied Border Children



Here's an idea, why don't YOU take in an illegal?  I've already offered to adopt one and make her an American.


----------



## Lakhota

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's heartwarming to see that New York City is trying to help out.
> 
> New York City May Begin Housing Unaccompanied Border Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, why don't YOU take in an illegal?  I've already offered to adopt one and make her an American.
Click to expand...


Good for you.  I'm 67.  I don't adopt - I just sponsor.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?

Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.

Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.

As Christ says, give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> *As Christ says,* give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.



Christ supposedly said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> *As Christ says,* give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.
Click to expand...


True, same thing with disingenuous atheists like yourself, perverting Christ's agenda to promote this agenda of mass immigration of the democrat party, republican donors, corporations, neo-con wall street journal types etc.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> As Christ says, give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.



Jesus didn't say that you idiot: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
    Chinese Proverb

Learn the bloody Bible Christian.


----------



## Lakhota

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> *As Christ says,* give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, same thing with disingenuous atheists like yourself, *perverting Christ's agenda* to promote this agenda of mass immigration of the democrat party, republican donors, corporations, neo-con wall street journal types etc.
Click to expand...


How in the hell could Christ's agenda become more perverted?  Didn't he supposedly impregnate his own mother and became his own father?    When he was Jesus, he was the peaceful little hippie.  When he was God, he was an evil, vicious bastard.  Reminds me of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Has nothing to do with compassion, but everything to do with suicide!


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> As Christ says, give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus didn't say that you idiot: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
> Chinese Proverb
> 
> Learn the bloody Bible Christian.
Click to expand...


I am not a Christian, so I guess I stand corrected. 

But do you have a problem with the proverb?

Also, where in the Bible does it require us to allow mass immigration?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> As Christ says, give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus didn't say that you idiot: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
> Chinese Proverb
> 
> Learn the bloody Bible Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, so I guess I stand corrected.
> 
> But do you have a problem with the proverb?
> 
> Also, where in the Bible does it require us to allow mass immigration?
Click to expand...

Learn the the damn bible anyway, it will do you good in a Western culture, and I don't have an issue with it but it doesn't say send him naked into a river with bare hands to try and catch his dinner now does it?

And mass immigration?  Learn math, starting with the fact that there are 316 million people here already.  For the Christians what the government does is none of their damn business, but in this case it is following the teachings of Christ, the actual ones and not the ones you made up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> Has nothing to do with compassion, but everything to do with suicide!


Suicide?  What a fucking drama queen.  No wonder no one but stupid reactionaries buy into this kind of crap.


----------



## DriftingSand

Lakhota said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's heartwarming to see that New York City is trying to help out.
> 
> New York City May Begin Housing Unaccompanied Border Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, why don't YOU take in an illegal?  I've already offered to adopt one and make her an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm 67.  I don't adopt - I just sponsor.
Click to expand...


Cop out.  Where's the "compassion?"

Anyway ... where was the "Christian compassion" in the kids' home countries?  I assume there are Christians in Honduras and Guatemala -- aren't there?


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with compassion, but everything to do with suicide!
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide? What a fucking drama queen. No wonder no one but stupid reactionaries buy into this kind of crap.
Click to expand...


YOU are one stupid fucking asshole, that should adopt a few of these TYPHOID MARY'S, since you have such compassion for them!

*Outbreak on the Border*

*free beacon ^ *

  Health authorities at a Navy base in Southern California took steps last weekend to curtail an outbreak of pneumonia and swine flu among illegal immigrant children housed at the facility, according to U.S. officials. The outbreak of disease among several of the nearly 600 immigrant children at the Naval Base Ventura County, located north of Los Angeles, initially was thought to be caused by deadly bacterial streptococcal meningitis, according to one official close to the issue. However, a spokesman for the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) said he was not aware of any cases of meningitis at the... 

*Illegal Alien Minors Spreading TB, Ebola, Dengue, Swine Flu*

*Judicial Watch ^ *

  The hordes of illegal immigrant minors entering the U.S. are bringing serious diseasesincluding swine flu, dengue fever, Ebola virus and tuberculosisthat present a danger to the American public as well as the Border Patrol agents forced to care for the kids, according to a U.S. Congressman who is also medical doctor. This has created a severe and dangerous crisis, says the Georgia lawmaker, Phil Gingrey. Most of the Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC) are coming from Central America and theyre importing infectious diseases considered to be largely eradicated in this country. Additionally, many of the migrants lack basic vaccinations such as... 




*Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*

*Fox News ^ *

  Are the thousands of illegal immigrant kids housed in detention facilities happy and well fed -- or are they living in disease-infested compounds shrouded in secrecy? Well, it depends on who you ask. The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) seems to think the children coming across the southern border are remarkably healthy. It's a sentiment shared by BCFS -- the Texas-based agency formerly known as Baptist Child & Family Services contracted to run camps at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio and Fort Sill in Oklahoma....

*Illegal Immigrant Children Have Lice So Bad They Can Be Seen Crawling Down Their Faces*

*Gateway Pundit ^ *

  Todd Starnes told Sean Hannity on FOX News tonight that the illegal immigrant children held at Lackland Air Force base in Oklahoma are bringing diseases into America. The children have tuberculosis, scabies and lice so bad you can see them running down their faces. Its one giant emergency room. They tell me tuberculosis has become a very dangerous issue there. Nurses say the number of children representing symptoms of tuberculosis is simply staggering. Spitting up blood, chest pains, constant coughing. There are at least three confirmed cases for the illegals in Austin, Texas The federal government is covering up the...

*A Public Health Crisis at the Border (tuberculosis, dengue fever on the rise)*

*Slate ^*

  **SNIP** Drug-resistant tuberculosis also appears to have spread, with several counties in southern Texas reporting twice the usual average number of cases. TB is a disease that needs to be carefully monitored and screened for, a prospect that is not possible under the current circumstances. Dengue fever, a potentially deadly mosquito-borne disease that causes fatigue, pain in the bones and muscles, and fever, and infects close to 100 million people worldwide every year, has been detected this year in southern Texas for the first time since 2005. Illegal immigrants, possibly from Mexico, are a likely source. If infected mosquitoes begin...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus didn't say that you idiot: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
> Chinese Proverb
> 
> Learn the bloody Bible Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, so I guess I stand corrected.
> 
> But do you have a problem with the proverb?
> 
> Also, where in the Bible does it require us to allow mass immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn the the damn bible anyway, it will do you good in a Western culture, and I don't have an issue with it but it doesn't say send him naked into a river with bare hands to try and catch his dinner now does it?
> 
> And mass immigration?  Learn math, starting with the fact that there are 316 million people here already.  For the Christians what the government does is none of their damn business, but in this case it is following the teachings of Christ, the actual ones and not the ones you made up.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd. 

So this isn't about bringing in one guy, that is so fucking disingenuous, this is about bringing in tens of thousands of refugees every year(setting up asylum centers in central america is the talk now) on top of the legal 1 million who come every years and the hundreds of thousands of illegals, further straining our public services and undermining american workers by undercutting their wages and taking their jobs. 

You still didn't answer the question, where in the bible does it require us to support mass immigration smartass?

Since you are such a biblical scholar apparently, enlighten us red state proles in fly over country.


----------



## jasonnfree

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, same thing with disingenuous atheists like yourself, *perverting Christ's agenda* to promote this agenda of mass immigration of the democrat party, republican donors, corporations, neo-con wall street journal types etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the hell could Christ's agenda become more perverted?  Didn't he supposedly impregnate his own mother and became his own father?    When he was Jesus, he was the peaceful little hippie.  When he was God, he was an evil, vicious bastard.  Reminds me of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.
Click to expand...


Kind of sounds like ted stevens song, "I am my own grandpa".    Jesus is his own papa.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.


Morons at your level I can't be bothered with...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_culture
What is Western culture? What is non Western culture? The history and definition of Western culture. Western culture and race, racism, multiculturalism, westernization


----------



## DriftingSand

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, so I guess I stand corrected.
> 
> But do you have a problem with the proverb?
> 
> Also, where in the Bible does it require us to allow mass immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the the damn bible anyway, it will do you good in a Western culture, and I don't have an issue with it but it doesn't say send him naked into a river with bare hands to try and catch his dinner now does it?
> 
> And mass immigration?  Learn math, starting with the fact that there are 316 million people here already.  For the Christians what the government does is none of their damn business, but in this case it is following the teachings of Christ, the actual ones and not the ones you made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> So this isn't about bringing in one guy, that is so fucking disingenuous, this is about bringing in tens of thousands of refugees every year(setting up asylum centers in central america is the talk now) on top of the legal 1 million who come every years and the hundreds of thousands of illegals, further straining our public services and undermining american workers by undercutting their wages and taking their jobs.
> 
> You still didn't answer the question, where in the bible does it require us to support mass immigration smartass?
> 
> Since you are such a biblical scholar apparently, enlighten us red state proles in fly over country.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with compassion, but everything to do with suicide!
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide? What a fucking drama queen. No wonder no one but stupid reactionaries buy into this kind of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are one stupid fucking asshole, that should adopt a few of these TYPHOID MARY'S, since you have such compassion for them!
> 
> *Outbreak on the Border*
> 
> *free beacon ^ *
> 
> Health authorities at a Navy base in Southern California took steps last weekend to curtail an outbreak of pneumonia and swine flu among illegal immigrant children housed at the facility, according to U.S. officials. The outbreak of disease among several of the nearly 600 immigrant children at the Naval Base Ventura County, located north of Los Angeles, initially was thought to be caused by deadly bacterial streptococcal meningitis, according to one official close to the issue. However, a spokesman for the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) said he was not aware of any cases of meningitis at the...
> 
> *Illegal Alien Minors Spreading TB, Ebola, Dengue, Swine Flu*
> 
> *Judicial Watch ^ *
> 
> The hordes of illegal immigrant minors entering the U.S. are bringing serious diseasesincluding swine flu, dengue fever, Ebola virus and tuberculosisthat present a danger to the American public as well as the Border Patrol agents forced to care for the kids, according to a U.S. Congressman who is also medical doctor. This has created a severe and dangerous crisis, says the Georgia lawmaker, Phil Gingrey. Most of the Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC) are coming from Central America and theyre importing infectious diseases considered to be largely eradicated in this country. Additionally, many of the migrants lack basic vaccinations such as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*
> 
> *Fox News ^ *
> 
> Are the thousands of illegal immigrant kids housed in detention facilities happy and well fed -- or are they living in disease-infested compounds shrouded in secrecy? Well, it depends on who you ask. The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) seems to think the children coming across the southern border are remarkably healthy. It's a sentiment shared by BCFS -- the Texas-based agency formerly known as Baptist Child & Family Services contracted to run camps at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio and Fort Sill in Oklahoma....
> 
> *Illegal Immigrant Children Have Lice So Bad They Can Be Seen Crawling Down Their Faces*
> 
> *Gateway Pundit ^ *
> 
> Todd Starnes told Sean Hannity on FOX News tonight that the illegal immigrant children held at Lackland Air Force base in Oklahoma are bringing diseases into America. The children have tuberculosis, scabies and lice so bad you can see them running down their faces. Its one giant emergency room. They tell me tuberculosis has become a very dangerous issue there. Nurses say the number of children representing symptoms of tuberculosis is simply staggering. Spitting up blood, chest pains, constant coughing. There are at least three confirmed cases for the illegals in Austin, Texas The federal government is covering up the...
> 
> *A Public Health Crisis at the Border (tuberculosis, dengue fever on the rise)*
> 
> *Slate ^*
> 
> **SNIP** Drug-resistant tuberculosis also appears to have spread, with several counties in southern Texas reporting twice the usual average number of cases. TB is a disease that needs to be carefully monitored and screened for, a prospect that is not possible under the current circumstances. Dengue fever, a potentially deadly mosquito-borne disease that causes fatigue, pain in the bones and muscles, and fever, and infects close to 100 million people worldwide every year, has been detected this year in southern Texas for the first time since 2005. Illegal immigrants, possibly from Mexico, are a likely source. If infected mosquitoes begin...
Click to expand...

Thanks Chicken Little but in this nation we have something called Medical Science, and it has plenty of experience dealing with issues like this, since it's had to many times before.  Now, go hide in your basement and in ten or twenty I'll let you know it's safe to breath again.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DriftingSand said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the the damn bible anyway, it will do you good in a Western culture, and I don't have an issue with it but it doesn't say send him naked into a river with bare hands to try and catch his dinner now does it?
> 
> And mass immigration?  Learn math, starting with the fact that there are 316 million people here already.  For the Christians what the government does is none of their damn business, but in this case it is following the teachings of Christ, the actual ones and not the ones you made up.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> So this isn't about bringing in one guy, that is so fucking disingenuous, this is about bringing in tens of thousands of refugees every year(setting up asylum centers in central america is the talk now) on top of the legal 1 million who come every years and the hundreds of thousands of illegals, further straining our public services and undermining american workers by undercutting their wages and taking their jobs.
> 
> You still didn't answer the question, where in the bible does it require us to support mass immigration smartass?
> 
> Since you are such a biblical scholar apparently, enlighten us red state proles in fly over country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.
Click to expand...

What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.

Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.


----------



## DriftingSand

PaintMyHouse said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> So this isn't about bringing in one guy, that is so fucking disingenuous, this is about bringing in tens of thousands of refugees every year(setting up asylum centers in central america is the talk now) on top of the legal 1 million who come every years and the hundreds of thousands of illegals, further straining our public services and undermining american workers by undercutting their wages and taking their jobs.
> 
> You still didn't answer the question, where in the bible does it require us to support mass immigration smartass?
> 
> Since you are such a biblical scholar apparently, enlighten us red state proles in fly over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
Click to expand...


Just admit it. You welcome the total collapse and demise of America. For some odd reason you want to see America go from a great nation to a mediocre, third-world nation.  Did you suffer some childhood trauma? In other words, did momma drop you on your head?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Morons at your level I can't be bothered with...
> 
> Western culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> What is Western culture? What is non Western culture? The history and definition of Western culture. Western culture and race, racism, multiculturalism, westernization
Click to expand...


wikipedia has a link on it, must be true lol. There is no such thing a western culture, if anything the west is defined these days by a lack of culture, an anything goes attitude, and a lack of definitive norms. If anything it is an anti-culture. What is the "west" and why is it unique? 

Also, since you are our foremost biblical scholar, please cite the biblical passage that requires us to support mass immigration?

Come on, teach a moron like a me a lesson, enlighten me.


----------



## DriftingSand

PaintMyHouse said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> So this isn't about bringing in one guy, that is so fucking disingenuous, this is about bringing in tens of thousands of refugees every year(setting up asylum centers in central america is the talk now) on top of the legal 1 million who come every years and the hundreds of thousands of illegals, further straining our public services and undermining american workers by undercutting their wages and taking their jobs.
> 
> You still didn't answer the question, where in the bible does it require us to support mass immigration smartass?
> 
> Since you are such a biblical scholar apparently, enlighten us red state proles in fly over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
Click to expand...


By the way ... how many of these precious 17 year old drug mules have you adopted?  I must have missed your post.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DriftingSand said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way ... how many of these precious 17 year old drug mules have you adopted?  I must have missed your post.
Click to expand...

Adopt?  They aren't puppies, and most of them have family here, and most are going home.  Relax little boy who cried wolf...


----------



## DriftingSand

PaintMyHouse said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way ... how many of these precious 17 year old drug mules have you adopted?  I must have missed your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adopt?  They aren't puppies, and most of them have family here, and most are going home.  Relax little boy who cried wolf...
Click to expand...


Just say "none."  That's all you had to say you hypocrite.  And if most "have family here" then why is it my responsibility all of a sudden you two-faced, double-tongued loon?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "western culture" and this sure as hell isn't a "christian society" so saying I need to learn the bible is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Morons at your level I can't be bothered with...
> 
> Western culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> What is Western culture? What is non Western culture? The history and definition of Western culture. Western culture and race, racism, multiculturalism, westernization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wikipedia has a link on it, must be true lol. There is no such thing a western culture, if anything the west is defined these days by a lack of culture, an anything goes attitude, and a lack of definitive norms. If anything it is an anti-culture. What is the "west" and why is it unique?
> 
> Also, since you are our foremost biblical scholar, please cite the biblical passage that requires us to support mass immigration?
> 
> Come on, teach a moron like a me a lesson, enlighten me.
Click to expand...

No one can teach you.  You reject the obvious because you are ignorant of the very basics and you ignored the links.  You are the "None so blind as those who refuse to see." and I'm not even going to bother to tell you where that comes from, it wouldn't matter to you anyway since nothing except you seems to...


----------



## nitroz

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Compassion?

Only to fellow rightwingers!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DriftingSand said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way ... how many of these precious 17 year old drug mules have you adopted?  I must have missed your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Adopt?  They aren't puppies, and most of them have family here, and most are going home.  Relax little boy who cried wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say "none."  That's all you had to say you hypocrite.  And if most "have family here" then why is it my responsibility all of a sudden you two-faced, double-tongued loon?
Click to expand...

Nothing hypocritical at all.  I pay my taxes so kids like this can be supported.  There's a process here, you can't just drive up and ask for a couple of teenage girls.

And all you have to do is pay your damn taxes and shut the hell up.  If you're a Christian then the government is following the teachings of Jesus and it's none of your bloody business.  If you aren't then suck it up, we all pay for things we don't like.  That's life so grow up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DriftingSand said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  These morons invite hundreds of thousands of diseased criminals into our land then attempt to burden the Christian community with a sense of guilt for not adopting them and subjecting their families to unknown dangers.  America has enough poor, aged, sick, and homeless folks of our own to take care of.  We simply don't have the resources to take care of the entire world's needy.  Let the Christians in Honduras and Mexico take care of their own sick and needy.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just admit it. You welcome the total collapse and demise of America. For some odd reason you want to see America go from a great nation to a mediocre, third-world nation.  Did you suffer some childhood trauma? In other words, did momma drop you on your head?
Click to expand...

Where do you get this utterly stupid crap from?  You're as moronic as those who thought the Catholics coming here a hundred years ago was going to do the same thing.  Total nonsense.  Learn American history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Catholicism_in_the_United_States


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morons at your level I can't be bothered with...
> 
> Western culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> What is Western culture? What is non Western culture? The history and definition of Western culture. Western culture and race, racism, multiculturalism, westernization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia has a link on it, must be true lol. There is no such thing a western culture, if anything the west is defined these days by a lack of culture, an anything goes attitude, and a lack of definitive norms. If anything it is an anti-culture. What is the "west" and why is it unique?
> 
> Also, since you are our foremost biblical scholar, please cite the biblical passage that requires us to support mass immigration?
> 
> Come on, teach a moron like a me a lesson, enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can teach you.  You reject the obvious because you are ignorant of the very basics and you ignored the links.  You are the "None so blind as those who refuse to see." and I'm not even going to bother to tell you where that comes from, it wouldn't matter to you anyway since nothing except you seems to...
Click to expand...

LOL, I like how you were saying, "let me teach you YOUR bible your vapid xtian", but cant provide any biblical passages to support your position of mass immigration.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you worried about?  Are you afraid Jesus won't accept you if you happen to show up early?  Ye of little faith, clinging to a rock.
> 
> Tell me, when did Jesus set a limit on doing unto the least of them?  Oh wait, he never did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit it. You welcome the total collapse and demise of America. For some odd reason you want to see America go from a great nation to a mediocre, third-world nation.  Did you suffer some childhood trauma? In other words, did momma drop you on your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this utterly stupid crap from?  You're as moronic as those who thought the Catholics coming here a hundred years ago was going to do the same thing.  Total nonsense.  Learn American history.
> 
> Anti-Catholicism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Yea it isn't like italians, irish or jews changed the culture of America  at all .


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

If all countries all people, and all cultures are equal, how come immigrants pretty much exclusively flock to white countries, particularly western european and more than that countries of the anglosphere(US, UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand)?

A country us a reflection of the people, you change the people you change the count, the more central americans you bring in, the more this place becomes a third world dreg like central america.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia has a link on it, must be true lol. There is no such thing a western culture, if anything the west is defined these days by a lack of culture, an anything goes attitude, and a lack of definitive norms. If anything it is an anti-culture. What is the "west" and why is it unique?
> 
> Also, since you are our foremost biblical scholar, please cite the biblical passage that requires us to support mass immigration?
> 
> Come on, teach a moron like a me a lesson, enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can teach you.  You reject the obvious because you are ignorant of the very basics and you ignored the links.  You are the "None so blind as those who refuse to see." and I'm not even going to bother to tell you where that comes from, it wouldn't matter to you anyway since nothing except you seems to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I like how you were saying, "let me teach you YOUR bible your vapid xtian", but cant provide any biblical passages to support your position of mass immigration.
Click to expand...

I never offered to teach you anything.  I said learn it, and if you did you'd know two things: 1. This might just be God's Will.  He doesn't ask your permission.  And 2. It won't matter to a real Christian even if it isn't God's Will since in Christianity there is no "God and Country", just God, the Kingdom of God (meaning the Reign of God), and serving God, none of which ever says relax, you've done enough, or hey, be good to yourself.  There are no limits on Do Unto Others, but you'd have to know the Bible to know that.  Either learn it or STFU and go play your games like any other child.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can teach you.  You reject the obvious because you are ignorant of the very basics and you ignored the links.  You are the "None so blind as those who refuse to see." and I'm not even going to bother to tell you where that comes from, it wouldn't matter to you anyway since nothing except you seems to...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I like how you were saying, "let me teach you YOUR bible your vapid xtian", but cant provide any biblical passages to support your position of mass immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never offered to teach you anything.  I said learn it, and if you did you'd know two things: 1. This might just be God's Will.  He doesn't ask your permission.  And 2. It won't matter to a real Christian even if it isn't God's Will since in Christianity there is no "God and Country", just God, the Kingdom of God (meaning the Reign of God), and serving God, none of which ever says relax, you've done enough, or hey, be good to yourself.  There are no limits on Do Unto Others, but you'd have to know the Bible to know that.  Either learn it or STFU and go play your games like any other child.
Click to expand...


LOL, might be god's will. I like how you sound borderline pat robertson ala god caused the earthquake in haiti, god is bringing up the teeming brown masses to punish you vapid right wing xtian bigots. 

God opposed nations? Are you a christian anarchist or something? You clearly haven't read the story of the tower of babel, that pretty much condemns open borders and multiculturalism outright, seems to me being a good christian would to go in that vain and oppose multiculturalism and the dissolution of national sovereignty . 

So do onto others, that is your justification for mass immigration? OK, fine lets use that line of logic, I wouldn't go to another country illegally, demanding legal status and public services. Sso I don't support it when it is happening to my country.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> So do onto others, that is your justification for mass immigration? OK, fine lets use that line of logic, I wouldn't go to another country illegally, demanding legal status and public services. Sso I don't support it when it is happening to my country.


As long as you pay your fair share, I don't give a damn what you support.  And it's my country not yours, so start packing if you hate it.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do onto others, that is your justification for mass immigration? OK, fine lets use that line of logic, I wouldn't go to another country illegally, demanding legal status and public services. Sso I don't support it when it is happening to my country.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's my country not yours
Click to expand...

LOL at your logic 

Its mine i voted democrat thats how it works teabagger


----------



## Lakhota

I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.


----------



## BillyP

Lakhota said:


> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.



...and kick out all the illegals.


----------



## Lakhota

BillyP said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and kick out all the illegals.
Click to expand...


Even New York City has a heart.  Thousands of immigrant children going to New York.


----------



## BillyP

Lakhota said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and kick out all the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even New York City has a heart.  Thousands of immigrant children going to New York.
Click to expand...


They must be running  out of panhandlers and drug dealers.


----------



## Katzndogz

A 35 year old man saying he's 17, doesn't make him a child in need of protection.


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Its mine





To what country are you referring?


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> _I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing._


Oh, but they _are_...

They are feeding and clothing and sheltering and medically caring for those children, while their cases are being investigated, prior to most of them being returned to the own countries of origin, in order for their own families and governments to provide more permanent care...

It's the Christian thing to do, and they're doing just that.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and kick out all the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even New York City has a heart.  Thousands of immigrant children going to New York.
Click to expand...

As 'temporary quartering' and 'interim foster care', or more permanent placement?


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's heartwarming to see that New York City is trying to help out.
> 
> New York City May Begin Housing Unaccompanied Border Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, why don't YOU take in an illegal?  I've already offered to adopt one and make her an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm 67.  I don't adopt - I just sponsor.
Click to expand...


I'm 57, I would make and exception if these kids really need homes.  Better an old mother than no mother.  And all of these unaccompanied children need parents as they own apparently cared nothing for them, sending them on a journey that endangers their lives.

The truth is, you wouldn't sponsor anybody, you want the rest of us to pay for these people to be here when legal immigrants have gone through so much.  It's not fair.  It's even more unfair to the millions of people who were denied entry into this country and didn't sneak in.  Again, you want them here, set up a website so you can sponsor a family to come legally.  And if you really want to sponsor someone, do it, you don't need a website.  

My parents sponsored my sister in law and my brother in law and my aunt and uncle sponsored my cousin in law.


----------



## Unkotare

"Temporary quartering" sounds a lot like a "temporary tax hike," and we all know what that really means.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*These "Christians" wouldn't have any problem at all if these kids were coming from Canada.*


----------



## Unkotare

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *These "Christians" wouldn't have any problem at all if these kids were coming from Canada.*



If you want to play the race card, be man enough to just come out with it instead of playing coy with baseless assumptions, chump.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Christian compassion for the American poor from the left and open borders neo cons?
> 
> Seems like liberals, who claim to support the  American working class, don't mind flooding this country with cheap labor and straining public services at the expense of Americans just to get votes.
> 
> Supporting mass immigration of the third world to America and the lower living standard that coems with it is the antithesis of Christianity. It certainly isn't Christian to leave our own children a poorer future.
> 
> *As Christ says,* give a man a fish you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish you feed him for a lifetime. These people need to learn to solve their own problems in their own countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ supposedly said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.
Click to expand...


Yeah, anybody more concerned about the people already here and wanting to fix things here before letting more in is a "false" Christian.  Better to let all these people here and just make the problem worse because, heck, our lives and the lives of our children aren't worth anything.  We have people getting killed by gangs here in America everyday.  We need to fix that problem before letting more, mostly gang members into this country.

I give out lunches to the homeless once a week, or a I did before my operation and I will again after I recover.  Why are we letting in more people when we can't provide jobs or homes for those already here?  Many of these people are vets.  Our country has failed them, but you think it's great to make things worse for them.


----------



## Againsheila

DriftingSand said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, why don't YOU take in an illegal?  I've already offered to adopt one and make her an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm 67.  I don't adopt - I just sponsor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cop out.  Where's the "compassion?"
> 
> Anyway ... where was the "Christian compassion" in the kids' home countries?  I assume there are Christians in Honduras and Guatemala -- aren't there?
Click to expand...


90% of them are Christians.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.



If they did, things south of the border wouldn't be so bad.  They are 90% Christian and mostly Catholic.  All those countries south of our border are 90% Christian, yet you are harping on us to care for them based on supposed Christian values?

All those drug dealers?  yeah, they're Christian.  And you're calling US false Christians because we don't want them here.  We already have too many here as it is.  Plus Chicago and Detroit are so bad people are dying on the streets everyday.  Don't you think we should fix our own problems before taking in more problems?


----------



## Kondor3

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did, things south of the border wouldn't be so bad.  They are 90% Christian and mostly Catholic.  All those countries south of our border are 90% Christian, yet you are harping on us to care for them based on supposed Christian values?
> 
> All those drug dealers?  yeah, they're Christian.  And you're calling US false Christians because we don't want them here.  We already have too many here as it is.  Plus Chicago and Detroit are so bad people are dying on the streets everyday.  Don't you think we should fix our own problems before taking in more problems?
Click to expand...

With pro-Immigration (_oftentimes equivalent to pro-Illegal Aliens_) proponents, any old excuse to get more foreigners under the wire, and onto our soil... the cynical use of Christianity here is merely a disingenuous tactic in pursuit of that strategic goal, assuming that the rest of us are vacuuous Sheeple or lack the courage to take a stand and suffer a few barbs and arrows, or are actually naive and dumb enough to believe them.


----------



## Lakhota

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did, things south of the border wouldn't be so bad.  They are 90% Christian and mostly Catholic.  All those countries south of our border are 90% Christian, yet you are harping on us to care for them based on supposed Christian values?
> 
> All those drug dealers?  yeah, they're Christian.  And you're calling US false Christians because we don't want them here.  We already have too many here as it is.  Plus Chicago and Detroit are so bad people are dying on the streets everyday.  *Don't you think we should fix our own problems before taking in more problems?*
Click to expand...


Tell that to the Republicans/Teabaggers in Congress and in the various Republican/Teabagger run states.  Red states suck the most federal handouts/resources - but do the least to help those in need.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ said a lot of things that FALSE Christians either twist or ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, same thing with disingenuous atheists like yourself, *perverting Christ's agenda* to promote this agenda of mass immigration of the democrat party, republican donors, corporations, neo-con wall street journal types etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the hell could Christ's agenda become more perverted?  Didn't he supposedly impregnate his own mother and became his own father?    When he was Jesus, he was the peaceful little hippie.  When he was God, he was an evil, vicious bastard.  Reminds me of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.
Click to expand...

That is just too much, you perverted little prick.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, same thing with disingenuous atheists like yourself, *perverting Christ's agenda* to promote this agenda of mass immigration of the democrat party, republican donors, corporations, neo-con wall street journal types etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell could Christ's agenda become more perverted?  Didn't he supposedly impregnate his own mother and became his own father?    When he was Jesus, he was the peaceful little hippie.  When he was God, he was an evil, vicious bastard.  Reminds me of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just too much, you perverted little prick.
Click to expand...


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## GreenBean

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



The Left Wingers insist we should bud out of other countries affairs  - but these are the same people who insist that other countries should send their problems here


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ernie S.

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus didn't say that you idiot: Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
> Chinese Proverb
> 
> Learn the bloody Bible Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Christian, so I guess I stand corrected.
> 
> But do you have a problem with the proverb?
> 
> Also, where in the Bible does it require us to allow mass immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn the the damn bible anyway, it will do you good in a Western culture, and I don't have an issue with it but it doesn't say send him naked into a river with bare hands to try and catch his dinner now does it?
> 
> And mass immigration?  Learn math, starting with the fact that there are 316 million people here already.  For the Christians what the government does is none of their damn business, but in this case it is following the teachings of Christ, the actual ones and not the ones you made up.
Click to expand...

It doesn't say provide him with a boat and equipment either. It says TEACH.

How about some quotes by Jesus on how government should be charitable?

Do you even know what charity is? Please explain in your own words.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> I just wish more so-called Christians would follow the teachings of Jesus and do the right thing.



Please point out where Christ told Caesar to tax citizens to feed the invaders in the north of the empire.


----------



## Vigilante

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide? What a fucking drama queen. No wonder no one but stupid reactionaries buy into this kind of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are one stupid fucking asshole, that should adopt a few of these TYPHOID MARY'S, since you have such compassion for them!
> 
> *Outbreak on the Border*
> 
> *free beacon ^ *
> 
> Health authorities at a Navy base in Southern California took steps last weekend to curtail an outbreak of pneumonia and swine flu among illegal immigrant children housed at the facility, according to U.S. officials. The outbreak of disease among several of the nearly 600 immigrant children at the Naval Base Ventura County, located north of Los Angeles, initially was thought to be caused by deadly bacterial streptococcal meningitis, according to one official close to the issue. However, a spokesman for the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) said he was not aware of any cases of meningitis at the...
> 
> *Illegal Alien Minors Spreading TB, Ebola, Dengue, Swine Flu*
> 
> *Judicial Watch ^ *
> 
> The hordes of illegal immigrant minors entering the U.S. are bringing serious diseasesincluding swine flu, dengue fever, Ebola virus and tuberculosisthat present a danger to the American public as well as the Border Patrol agents forced to care for the kids, according to a U.S. Congressman who is also medical doctor. This has created a severe and dangerous crisis, says the Georgia lawmaker, Phil Gingrey. Most of the Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC) are coming from Central America and theyre importing infectious diseases considered to be largely eradicated in this country. Additionally, many of the migrants lack basic vaccinations such as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Immigration crisis: Tuberculosis spreading at camps*
> 
> *Fox News ^ *
> 
> Are the thousands of illegal immigrant kids housed in detention facilities happy and well fed -- or are they living in disease-infested compounds shrouded in secrecy? Well, it depends on who you ask. The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) seems to think the children coming across the southern border are remarkably healthy. It's a sentiment shared by BCFS -- the Texas-based agency formerly known as Baptist Child & Family Services contracted to run camps at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio and Fort Sill in Oklahoma....
> 
> *Illegal Immigrant Children Have Lice So Bad They Can Be Seen Crawling Down Their Faces*
> 
> *Gateway Pundit ^ *
> 
> Todd Starnes told Sean Hannity on FOX News tonight that the illegal immigrant children held at Lackland Air Force base in Oklahoma are bringing diseases into America. The children have tuberculosis, scabies and lice so bad you can see them running down their faces. Its one giant emergency room. They tell me tuberculosis has become a very dangerous issue there. Nurses say the number of children representing symptoms of tuberculosis is simply staggering. Spitting up blood, chest pains, constant coughing. There are at least three confirmed cases for the illegals in Austin, Texas The federal government is covering up the...
> 
> *A Public Health Crisis at the Border (tuberculosis, dengue fever on the rise)*
> 
> *Slate ^*
> 
> **SNIP** Drug-resistant tuberculosis also appears to have spread, with several counties in southern Texas reporting twice the usual average number of cases. TB is a disease that needs to be carefully monitored and screened for, a prospect that is not possible under the current circumstances. Dengue fever, a potentially deadly mosquito-borne disease that causes fatigue, pain in the bones and muscles, and fever, and infects close to 100 million people worldwide every year, has been detected this year in southern Texas for the first time since 2005. Illegal immigrants, possibly from Mexico, are a likely source. If infected mosquitoes begin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chicken Little but in this nation we have something called Medical Science, and it has plenty of experience dealing with issues like this, since it's had to many times before. Now, go hide in your basement and in ten or twenty I'll let you know it's safe to breath again.
Click to expand...



 Of course they do with an influx of over 300,000 ILLEGALS in 6 months, we have plenty of doctors to examine each one to make sure they are OK, BUT NO FUCKING DOCTORS IN THE VA TO TREAT VETERANS!....Eat shit and die, you pile of liberal horse feces!


----------



## Warrior102

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



How many illegals are you housing and feeding?


----------



## Againsheila

We really don't need more of these, we need to get rid of the ones that are here.
Police arrest 6 for murder of Amos Jones in Suitland, including several MS-13 gang members | WJLA.com

Police told ABC7 News Wednesday that six people have been arrested for Jones' death, several of whom are confirmed to be members of MS-13.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell could Christ's agenda become more perverted?  Didn't he supposedly impregnate his own mother and became his own father?    When he was Jesus, he was the peaceful little hippie.  When he was God, he was an evil, vicious bastard.  Reminds me of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too much, you perverted little prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
Click to expand...


If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too much, you perverted little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
Click to expand...


Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.


----------



## GreenBean

Againsheila said:


> We really don't need more of these, we need to get rid of the ones that are here.
> Police arrest 6 for murder of Amos Jones in Suitland, including several MS-13 gang members | WJLA.com
> 
> Police told ABC7 News Wednesday that six people have been arrested for Jones' death, several of whom are confirmed to be members of MS-13.



[ame=http://youtu.be/gyfnUhQJcpk]Illegal Immigrant's!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

Warrior102 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegals are you housing and feeding?
Click to expand...


I have yet to hear, despite having asked numerous times, a single Liberal define charity.


----------



## Vigilante

Great idea, let's put all these illegals on Indian Reservations!...After all they got tons of land, casino's and maybe cheap labor for the gamblers!


----------



## BillyP

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
Click to expand...


He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
Click to expand...


You are not worth the effort.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not worth the effort.
Click to expand...


In other words, I got nothing wrong.


----------



## Vigilante

BillyP said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong. Please enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
Click to expand...


Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, I got nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


No. In other words you don't have the intellectual capacity to understand.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong. Please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
Click to expand...


No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.

The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright


----------



## Warrior102

Ernie S. said:


> I have yet to hear, despite having asked numerous times, a single Liberal define charity.



I'd like to know how many of these bleeding heart compassionate Liberal shitstains in this thread are currently housing some of these illegal law-breakers. If not housing and feeding them - please share what it is you're doing for them - less sitting around in your shit-stained jockey shorts typing what everyone else should do/isn't doing. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Lakhota

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I got nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. In other words you don't have the intellectual capacity to understand.
Click to expand...


You are overlooking the fact that most Atheists and non-believers know more about religion than those who profess to be religious.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I got nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. In other words you don't have the intellectual capacity to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that most Atheists and non-believers know more about religion than those who profess to be religious.
Click to expand...


Some certainly do, but you sir, are ignorant and unworthy of any further effort.


----------



## Ernie S.

Birthday party for me at Doc's last night. I got a tee-shirt from one of my customers that I should wear while conversing with Lakhota.


----------



## GreenBean

BillyP said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask, you aren't capable of understanding the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
Click to expand...


You do intend to apologize for that racist comment - do you not ?   I'm assuming you simply mis-spoke - right ?


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


We took the whole damn country and flew our flag over Mexico City.  We never should have given it back, we wouldn't be in this mess now but the president at the time didn't think our country could absorb 1/3 Hispanics at the time.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?  Seems to me we should just take it back.  There's something innately wrong with a one way border.


----------



## BillyP

GreenBean said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd like to know what I got wrong.  Please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do intend to apologize for that racist comment - do you not ?   I'm assuming you simply mis-spoke - right ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took the whole damn country and flew our flag over Mexico City.  We never should have given it back, we wouldn't be in this mess now but the president at the time didn't think our country could absorb 1/3 Hispanics at the time.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?  Seems to me we should just take it back.  There's something innately wrong with a *one way border*.
Click to expand...


Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took the whole damn country and flew our flag over Mexico City.  We never should have given it back, we wouldn't be in this mess now but the president at the time didn't think our country could absorb 1/3 Hispanics at the time.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?  Seems to me we should just take it back.  There's something innately wrong with a *one way border*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
Click to expand...


Not without a visa and a return ticket you aren't.  And if you are caught in their countries illegally, you have to do time and then return home at your own expense.  That's what WE should be doing.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Out of fire water today? 

Has nothing to do with compassion. Has everything to do with necessity. Has even more to with your black God messing around and pandering votes to MS-13 gang bangers. This is not a dumping ground for trash.


----------



## GreenBean

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


The word is conquered - it was conquered from the Natives by the Spanish and reconquered by the Americans a few Centuries later.  Got a problem with that - write Queen Isabella .


----------



## Lakhota

R.C. Christian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of fire water today?
> 
> Has nothing to do with compassion. Has everything to do with necessity. Has even more to with your black God messing around and pandering votes to MS-13 gang bangers. *This is not a dumping ground for trash.*
Click to expand...


Native Americans learned that lesson many years ago but were unable to stop it.


----------



## Ernie S.

We're not allowed to go there to sponge off of Mexican citizens, you idiot.


----------



## GreenBean

Lakhota said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took the whole damn country and flew our flag over Mexico City.  We never should have given it back, we wouldn't be in this mess now but the president at the time didn't think our country could absorb 1/3 Hispanics at the time.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?  Seems to me we should just take it back.  There's something innately wrong with a *one way border*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
Click to expand...


Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since . 

Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi


----------



## Againsheila

GreenBean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word is conquered - it was conquered from the Natives by the Spanish and reconquered by the Americans a few Centuries later.  Got a problem with that - write Queen Isabella .
Click to expand...


I've been reading that piece and it's extremely slanted.  Not sure how true it is.  I do know it says that Mexicans were deported along with their "American" children during the great depression.  Well, until the 70's children born here to illegal immigrants weren't considered citizens.  I don't know exactly when they decided that being born here meant you were automatically a citizen, but the constitution wasn't interpreted that way before the 70's.  

I also noticed so far, not one mention of the Plan De San Diego.  Where the Mexicans decided to kill all American males 16 and over.  Not one.  Seems a big thing to leave out to me.


----------



## Lakhota

GreenBean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> We took the whole damn country and flew our flag over Mexico City.  We never should have given it back, we wouldn't be in this mess now but the president at the time didn't think our country could absorb 1/3 Hispanics at the time.  Wonder why today's president thinks differently?  Seems to me we should just take it back.  There's something innately wrong with a *one way border*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
Click to expand...


How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?

Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
Click to expand...


Does it matter?  He wasn't hiding them.  He took a wrong turn, there was no way to go back.  He told them he had the guns and he didn't want to go to Mexico.  He had no choice and they put him in jail.  How can you defend that?


----------



## Lakhota

Againsheila said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  He wasn't hiding them.  He took a wrong turn, there was no way to go back.  He told them he had the guns and he didn't want to go to Mexico.  He had no choice and they put him in jail.  How can you defend that?
Click to expand...


Crossed 4 times with guns?  Sounds like he needed a compass.


----------



## Ernie S.

He's an American citizen. He has rights.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
Click to expand...


Whoopie, he crossed there 3 times, in how many years?  And have you never missed your exit on the freeway?  I've missed my exit for my own hometown a couple of times and I've lived here for more than 40 years, though in truth, I'm more likely to miss my entrance.  We have an entrance for carpools and everytime I have someone in my car with me, I head for that entrance, but for some reason, when I reach the stop sign, I keep forgetting to turn right and head on down to military road instead.  I guess something in me just wants to go to that casino in Auburn.


----------



## Againsheila

Ernie S. said:


> He's an American citizen. He has rights.



Not in Mexico he doesn't.  And apparently our fine President agrees.  He hasn't done one thing to help him.


----------



## Againsheila

Lakhota said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  He wasn't hiding them.  He took a wrong turn, there was no way to go back.  He told them he had the guns and he didn't want to go to Mexico.  He had no choice and they put him in jail.  How can you defend that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crossed 4 times with guns?  Sounds like he needed a compass.
Click to expand...


I'm sure he didn't have guns the first 3 times, or he had the paperwork for them.  This time, he flat out said he had them, that's why they arrested him, he never intended to go to Mexico.  I hope I never end up on that freeway, I'm likely to just start backing up instead of going through the border crossing.  I'd rather get in an accident than cross into Mexico without the paperwork.  I've been there.  I've visited one of their prisons, I would never want to be in one, especially since I'm a woman.  I know how they treat their female prisoners and it's not pretty.  That marine has it easy compared to a female prisoner.


----------



## Ernie S.

Then why do Mexican citizens have "rights" here?


----------



## Againsheila

Ernie S. said:


> Then why do Mexican citizens have "rights" here?



Excellent question.  We need reciprocal laws.  However they treat us in their country, that's how they should be treated in ours.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do Mexican citizens have "rights" here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  We need reciprocal laws.  However they treat us in their country, that's how they should be treated in ours.
Click to expand...


He _has_ rights there, they have rights here.  They didn't just shoot the guy you idiots.  He's in jail and the Mexican courts are working out what to do with him since he broke Mexican law.  Grow up people, please...


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do Mexican citizens have "rights" here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  We need reciprocal laws.  However they treat us in their country, that's how they should be treated in ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He _has_ rights there, they have rights here.  They didn't just shoot the guy you idiots.  He's in jail and the Mexican courts are working out what to do with him since he broke Mexican law.  Grow up people, please...
Click to expand...


Andrew Tahmooressi: Marine's first attorneys 'missed' chance to free him from Mexican jail, says his lawyer - wptv.com

"I believe he was denied several basic human rights, which, it's my contention, should result in reparation from the court" in the form of declaring a mistrial or tossing out the testimony "of those officers who are singling him out as the responsible party in this case."

yeah, right.

And if he has rights, you'd have no problem with reciprocal laws, would you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  We need reciprocal laws.  However they treat us in their country, that's how they should be treated in ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He _has_ rights there, they have rights here.  They didn't just shoot the guy you idiots.  He's in jail and the Mexican courts are working out what to do with him since he broke Mexican law.  Grow up people, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andrew Tahmooressi: Marine's first attorneys 'missed' chance to free him from Mexican jail, says his lawyer - wptv.com
> 
> "I believe he was denied several basic human rights, which, it's my contention, should result in reparation from the court" in the form of declaring a mistrial or tossing out the testimony "of those officers who are singling him out as the responsible party in this case."
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> And if he has rights, you'd have no problem with reciprocal laws, would you?
Click to expand...

Attorneys, courts =  rights in this case.  Now grow up please.


----------



## Nova78

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



*I know, we can send them all to Indian reservations .Then you can give them all the compassion they need .*


----------



## Ibentoken

Christian compassion is making sure the children receive medical attention if needed, they are clothed and fed, then returned to their homes.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Ibentoken said:


> Christian compassion is making sure the children receive medical attention if needed, they are clothed and fed, then returned to their homes.



From the sounds of it most of them will be, so relax people, just calm down.


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He _has_ rights there, they have rights here.  They didn't just shoot the guy you idiots.  He's in jail and the Mexican courts are working out what to do with him since he broke Mexican law.  Grow up people, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Tahmooressi: Marine's first attorneys 'missed' chance to free him from Mexican jail, says his lawyer - wptv.com
> 
> "I believe he was denied several basic human rights, which, it's my contention, should result in reparation from the court" in the form of declaring a mistrial or tossing out the testimony "of those officers who are singling him out as the responsible party in this case."
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> *And if he has rights, you'd have no problem with reciprocal laws, would you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attorneys, courts =  rights in this case.  Now grow up please.
Click to expand...


Answer the question.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Tahmooressi: Marine's first attorneys 'missed' chance to free him from Mexican jail, says his lawyer - wptv.com
> 
> "I believe he was denied several basic human rights, which, it's my contention, should result in reparation from the court" in the form of declaring a mistrial or tossing out the testimony "of those officers who are singling him out as the responsible party in this case."
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> *And if he has rights, you'd have no problem with reciprocal laws, would you?*
> 
> 
> 
> Attorneys, courts =  rights in this case.  Now grow up please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?


----------



## Againsheila

Ibentoken said:


> Christian compassion is making sure the children receive medical attention if needed, they are clothed and fed, then returned to their homes.



And if our borders were protected and Obama hadn't done an end round and signed the Dream Act as an Executive Order, we wouldn't be in this mess in the first place.

I was in favor of the first amnesty.  I thought, as long as they're here, make them legal, then their employers can no longer take advantage of them and they'll compete on an even level with American workers.  Then I saw the massive influx of illegals after that first amnesty was passed.  Heck, every time there's even a hint of a talk of amnesty, the number of illegals crossing the border increases.  And the new "residents" end up competing with jobs with the illegals along with the rest of Americans.  Why do you think there is an organization called "You Don't Speak for ME!?"

 It's not coincidence that all these "children" came after Obama passed the Dream Act.  Just how many are we suppose to  take?  Do you honestly think we can support ALL OF THEM?  Shouldn't we be taking care of our own first?  $17 trillion in debt and we end up spending another $4 billion on illegals.  That should go to our vets who are under treated and homeless.  



I learned from history, why can't Obama and our leaders?  And why can't you?


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attorneys, courts =  rights in this case.  Now grow up please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
Click to expand...


Reciprocal laws, do you understand how that works?

And his human rights were violated as they are for every American arrested in Mexico.  The rights are violated for the first 3 days.  They are tortured until they confess to whatever the officers want them to confess.  And yes, I've been there, I've spoken to the American prisoners in Mexico.  Everyone of them admitted their guilt but they all said what they signed was much worse than what they were doing when they were arrested.  Truth is, is on the easy side now, as long as he gets money from home he can live quite comfortable in a Mexican jail.  Not so for an American woman in a Mexican jail.


----------



## DriftingSand

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attorneys, courts =  rights in this case.  Now grow up please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
Click to expand...


Do I have the "human right" to move to Greece or Iceland and force their taxpayers to take care of my needs because I won't take care of my own needs?  Just show up on their door and demand free food, medical care, and housing?  If so, why doesn't America simply take all of their poor and those on welfare and ship them off to Brazil or Canada?  Wipe our hands of the burden and let someone else take the responsibility from us.  Does that sound like a good, Libtard idea to you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reciprocal laws, do you understand how that works?
> 
> And his human rights were violated as they are for every American arrested in Mexico.  The rights are violated for the first 3 days.  They are tortured until they confess to whatever the officers want them to confess.  And yes, I've been there, I've spoken to the American prisoners in Mexico.  Everyone of them admitted their guilt but they all said what they signed was much worse than what they were doing when they were arrested.  Truth is, is on the easy side now, as long as he gets money from home he can live quite comfortable in a Mexican jail.  Not so for an American woman in a Mexican jail.
Click to expand...

One, the guns were in his car and he crossed the border, so no confession was necessary.  Two, your irrational nonsense I won't bother with.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

DriftingSand said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I have the "human right" to move to Greece or Iceland and force their taxpayers to take care of my needs because I won't take care of my own needs?  Just show up on their door and demand free food, medical care, and housing?  If so, why doesn't America simply take all of their poor and those on welfare and ship them off to Brazil or Canada?  Wipe our hands of the burden and let someone else take the responsibility from us.  Does that sound like a good, Libtard idea to you?
Click to expand...

You have the human right to walk into another nation, for whatever reason, and be treated decently.  That doesn't mean they are going to buy you a house or put you up at the Four Seasons, it means they aren't going to starve you jail while they try and figure out what in the sam hell you are up to.


----------



## RoadVirus

Where is the Liberal compassion for Christians in the Middle East who are under the threat of death from ISIS?

Where is the Liberal compassion for Veterans who are dying while all but forcing illegal immigrant kids on helpless cities and states?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...

So we should let in any and all central American children because you don't like the way a war with Mexico went 165 years ago?


----------



## Ibentoken

RoadVirus said:


> Where is the Liberal compassion for Christians in the Middle East who are under the threat of death from ISIS?
> 
> Where is the Liberal compassion for Veterans who are dying while all but forcing illegal immigrant kids on helpless cities and states?



They don't predominantly vote leftist.


----------



## Againsheila

DriftingSand said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I have the "human right" to move to Greece or Iceland and force their taxpayers to take care of my needs because I won't take care of my own needs?  Just show up on their door and demand free food, medical care, and housing?  If so, why doesn't America simply take all of their poor and those on welfare and ship them off to Brazil or Canada?  Wipe our hands of the burden and let someone else take the responsibility from us.  Does that sound like a good, Libtard idea to you?
Click to expand...



Apparently they are running from gangs.  The same gangs we have here, so why does anyone think they'll be safe?  Everyday people are killed by gangs in America.


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> He meant: We should send all the beaners to reservations because Indians are used to dealing with losers who can't read or write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
Click to expand...


What you talkin' about, boy?...Latino's stole it from YOUR PEOPLE...dumbass!


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reciprocal laws, do you understand how that works?
> 
> And his human rights were violated as they are for every American arrested in Mexico.  The rights are violated for the first 3 days.  They are tortured until they confess to whatever the officers want them to confess.  And yes, I've been there, I've spoken to the American prisoners in Mexico.  Everyone of them admitted their guilt but they all said what they signed was much worse than what they were doing when they were arrested.  Truth is, is on the easy side now, as long as he gets money from home he can live quite comfortable in a Mexican jail.  Not so for an American woman in a Mexican jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, the guns were in his car and he crossed the border, so no confession was necessary.  Two, your irrational nonsense I won't bother with.
Click to expand...


Never visited an American in a Mexican jail, have you?


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has human rights there, they have humans rights here.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have the "human right" to move to Greece or Iceland and force their taxpayers to take care of my needs because I won't take care of my own needs?  Just show up on their door and demand free food, medical care, and housing?  If so, why doesn't America simply take all of their poor and those on welfare and ship them off to Brazil or Canada?  Wipe our hands of the burden and let someone else take the responsibility from us.  Does that sound like a good, Libtard idea to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the human right to walk into another nation, for whatever reason, and be treated decently.  That doesn't mean they are going to buy you a house or put you up at the Four Seasons, it means they aren't going to starve you jail while they try and figure out what in the sam hell you are up to.
Click to expand...


No you don't.  You can be shot for sneaking across someone else's border.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have the "human right" to move to Greece or Iceland and force their taxpayers to take care of my needs because I won't take care of my own needs?  Just show up on their door and demand free food, medical care, and housing?  If so, why doesn't America simply take all of their poor and those on welfare and ship them off to Brazil or Canada?  Wipe our hands of the burden and let someone else take the responsibility from us.  Does that sound like a good, Libtard idea to you?
> 
> 
> 
> You have the human right to walk into another nation, for whatever reason, and be treated decently.  That doesn't mean they are going to buy you a house or put you up at the Four Seasons, it means they aren't going to starve you jail while they try and figure out what in the sam hell you are up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.  You can be shot for sneaking across someone else's border.
Click to expand...

You can be, it's illegal after all, but no decent nation that acknowledges human rights does so, and that includes the US and Mexico.  The nations that don't acknowledge human rights I would avoid eh?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reciprocal laws, do you understand how that works?
> 
> And his human rights were violated as they are for every American arrested in Mexico.  The rights are violated for the first 3 days.  They are tortured until they confess to whatever the officers want them to confess.  And yes, I've been there, I've spoken to the American prisoners in Mexico.  Everyone of them admitted their guilt but they all said what they signed was much worse than what they were doing when they were arrested.  Truth is, is on the easy side now, as long as he gets money from home he can live quite comfortable in a Mexican jail.  Not so for an American woman in a Mexican jail.
> 
> 
> 
> One, the guns were in his car and he crossed the border, so no confession was necessary.  Two, your irrational nonsense I won't bother with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never visited an American in a Mexican jail, have you?
Click to expand...

Nope, but they have a Justice System just as we do.  If he didn't have rights there like they have rights here, he have been cooling off in shallow grave five minutes after they found the guns.  Eventually, they'll send his stupid tried-to-escape-from-jail ass home, eventually.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the human right to walk into another nation, for whatever reason, and be treated decently.  That doesn't mean they are going to buy you a house or put you up at the Four Seasons, it means they aren't going to starve you jail while they try and figure out what in the sam hell you are up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.  You can be shot for sneaking across someone else's border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be, it's illegal after all, but no decent nation that acknowledges human rights does so, and that includes the US and Mexico.  The nations that don't acknowledge human rights I would avoid eh?
Click to expand...


Mexico shoots people who try to cross the border all the time.  Not too long ago, they shot at one of their own citizens trying to swim back across the Rio Grande.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.


Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico versus unarmed kids and teenagers seeking shelter from poverty and violence?  Sure, same thing...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.  You can be shot for sneaking across someone else's border.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be, it's illegal after all, but no decent nation that acknowledges human rights does so, and that includes the US and Mexico.  The nations that don't acknowledge human rights I would avoid eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico shoots people who try to cross the border all the time.  Not too long ago, they shot at one of their own citizens trying to swim back across the Rio Grande.
Click to expand...

Link it, and that's always an option, that no decent nation would use.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico versus unarmed kids and teenagers seeking shelter from poverty and violence?  Sure, same thing...
Click to expand...


He was clearly trying to rekindle the Mexican American War. When americans(white hateful people) cross a border illegal in mexico or central america, they should be punished to the full extent of their righteous and equitable laws, who are just trying to recover from years of hateful and oppressive european imperialism. 

You can only be racist if you have power,  americans have power, thus americans having borders and denying other people a better life is hateful and racist and our system needs reform to accomodate for them.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be, it's illegal after all, but no decent nation that acknowledges human rights does so, and that includes the US and Mexico.  The nations that don't acknowledge human rights I would avoid eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico shoots people who try to cross the border all the time.  Not too long ago, they shot at one of their own citizens trying to swim back across the Rio Grande.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it, and that's always an option, that no decent nation would use.
Click to expand...


Mexico is a far more decent nation, look at their lack of crime, income equality, and infrastructure, America would be lucky to have the great people of mexico and central america  come in and bring some REAL culture to our bland, patriarchal, and capitalist society.  How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.





Are you pretending to be an American now, dickless? Leave our immigration issues to us and you worry about whatever shithole you crawled out of. 


Attempting to employ emotional blackmail with all this reference to "Christian Charity" is the lowest kind of cynical politics. Issues of national importance deserve reasoned discourse, not whatever silly bullshit the left decides to 'perform' on any given day to deflect, distract, accuse, distort, or dismiss as we see here all too often.

"Oh, you hate children!"
"Oh, you aren't a Christian!"
"Oh, you just want to oppose obama because he's black!"

It's like these assholes on the left go down a checklist every time this administration fucks something up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?


How else would we get the lawns mowed and the fruit picked?  Carry on...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Unkotare said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pretending to be an American now, dickless? Leave our immigration issues to us and you worry about whatever shithole you crawled out of.
> 
> 
> Attempting to employ emotional blackmail with all this reference to "Christian Charity" is the lowest kind of cynical politics. Issues of national importance deserve reasoned discourse, not whatever silly bullshit the left decides to 'perform' on any given day to deflect, distract, accuse, distort, or dismiss as we see here all too often.
> 
> "Oh, you hate children!"
> "Oh, you aren't a Christian!"
> "Oh, you just want to oppose obama because he's black!"
> 
> It's like these assholes on the left go down a checklist every time this administration fucks something up.
Click to expand...


You late for your next klan rally adolf?


----------



## Warrior102

PaintMyHouse said:


> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico ..



He was a Marine, idiot.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> How else would we get the lawns mowed and the fruit picked?  Carry on...
Click to expand...


I agree, has there ever been a functioning society where people landscaped their own house or had a neighborhood kid do it? I don't think so...


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Mexico is a far more decent nation, look at their lack of crime, income equality, and infrastructure, America would be lucky to have the great people of mexico and central america  come in and bring some REAL culture to our bland, patriarchal, and capitalist society.  How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?




You can't be this stupid, so you've got to be lying deliberately. 

You clearly don't know what the word "culture" means.

If you consider capitalism indecent then you'd best catch the next butterfly back to fantasyland, fairy. 


https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13793

Political Risk: Is Crime Rising In Mexico City? - Forbes

Road safety in Mexico: The lawless roads | The Economist

Mexico Income Gap

Stark Photos Of Inequality In Mexico City Show A Metropolis Divided


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Warrior102 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Marine, idiot.
Click to expand...


I don't make distinctions about the cannon fodder.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> How else would we get the lawns mowed and the fruit picked?  Carry on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, has there ever been a functioning society where people landscaped their own house or had a neighborhood kid do it? I don't think so...
Click to expand...


Life here was never Leave it to Beaver.  Look it up...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

where did you get those facts unkotare, stormfront? either quote gawker, buzzfeed, slate or huffpost or it isn't real.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else would we get the lawns mowed and the fruit picked?  Carry on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, has there ever been a functioning society where people landscaped their own house or had a neighborhood kid do it? I don't think so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life here was never Leave it to Beaver.  Look it up...
Click to expand...


Andy Griffith was a heteronomative patriarch. Your post sounds like a racist dog whistle.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

PaintMyHouse said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico &#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Marine, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make distinctions about the cannon fodder.
Click to expand...


yea, dumb vapid right wing normals, they probably go to church and hunt. The only thing i would respect them for is taking out russia so we can have daily gay pride parades in red sqaure.


----------



## Unkotare

PaintMyHouse said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Marine, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make distinctions about the cannon fodder.
Click to expand...


You are speaking of those immeasurably your betters, you worthless piece of trash.


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> where did you get those facts unkotare....



Someplace you've never been, tinkerbell: the real world. 


I know this is all a big put-on and you think  you're being clever making liberals look like fools, but they don't need your help in that regard and you are being a douchebag in any case.


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be, it's illegal after all, but no decent nation that acknowledges human rights does so, and that includes the US and Mexico.  The nations that don't acknowledge human rights I would avoid eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico shoots people who try to cross the border all the time.  Not too long ago, they shot at one of their own citizens trying to swim back across the Rio Grande.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it, and that's always an option, that no decent nation would use.
Click to expand...


And of course I can't find it now.  It was in the news a couple of years ago.  Seems to me, a lot of stuff disappears from the internet, some of it just a day or two after being posted.

But I did find this:

Memo From Mexico | More Hypocrisy: How Mexico Handles Its Own Illegal Immigration | VDARE.COM

We always hear how Mexico is poorer than the U.S: Well, most Central American countries are poorer than Mexico. It doesn`t stop Mexican authorities from detaining and deporting their citizens, does it?

What about profiling? Recently near Mexico City, police shot Mexican construction worker Robert Lugo. Because Lugo had dark skin and work clothes, the police mistook him for a Central American. (Mexican police kill man in illegals raid WorldNetDaily, April 19th, 2006


----------



## Againsheila

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That marine sounds like a typical white hispanic imperialist(like George zimmerman) who is invading poor innocent third world countries like mexico. The "children" who are crossing our tyrannical, racist, and oppressive border are  brave and helpless people of color who we must take in because we are a christian nation, except on  homophobic/sexist issues like abortion, no fault divorce,  or gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, stupid soldier takes guns into Mexico versus unarmed kids and teenagers seeking shelter from poverty and violence?  Sure, same thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was clearly trying to rekindle the Mexican American War. When americans(white hateful people) cross a border illegal in mexico or central america, they should be punished to the full extent of their righteous and equitable laws, who are just trying to recover from years of hateful and oppressive european imperialism.
> 
> You can only be racist if you have power,  americans have power, thus americans having borders and denying other people a better life is hateful and racist and our system needs reform to accomodate for them.
Click to expand...


How many are we suppose to accommodate?  Why are other countries allowed a border but not us?  

Every day someone in America is killed by gang violence, why does that make it okay to take in people who are supposedly fleeing gang violence in their own country?  Shouldn't we fix our country first?


----------



## Againsheila

RWHeathenGamer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico shoots people who try to cross the border all the time.  Not too long ago, they shot at one of their own citizens trying to swim back across the Rio Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> Link it, and that's always an option, that no decent nation would use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico is a far more decent nation, look at their lack of crime, income equality, and infrastructure, America would be lucky to have the great people of mexico and central america  come in and bring some REAL culture to our bland, patriarchal, and capitalist society.  How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?
Click to expand...


  Funny, all the time I lived in Mexico I never saw a taco or a burrito.  I did have tostadas though, except they weren't like the ones served here.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is a far more decent nation, look at their lack of crime, income equality, and infrastructure, America would be lucky to have the great people of mexico and central america  come in and bring some REAL culture to our bland, patriarchal, and capitalist society.  How else will we get those tasty tacos and burritos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be this stupid, so you've got to be lying deliberately.
> 
> You clearly don't know what the word "culture" means.
> 
> If you consider capitalism indecent then you'd best catch the next butterfly back to fantasyland, fairy.
> 
> 
> https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13793
> 
> Political Risk: Is Crime Rising In Mexico City? - Forbes
> 
> Road safety in Mexico: The lawless roads | The Economist
> 
> Mexico Income Gap
> 
> Stark Photos Of Inequality In Mexico City Show A Metropolis Divided
Click to expand...


I thought she was joking.


----------



## Againsheila

PaintMyHouse said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else would we get the lawns mowed and the fruit picked?  Carry on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, has there ever been a functioning society where people landscaped their own house or had a neighborhood kid do it? I don't think so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life here was never Leave it to Beaver.  Look it up...
Click to expand...


I picked berries growing up.  I still remember the day my sister in law from Thailand wanted a job and I decided to take her to the berry fields and we could both earn some money.  Imagine my shock when in the 2 years since I'd last picked berries (from age 16 to age 18) all the whites were gone.  I was the only one at the busstop.  Worse, when the bus came, the bus driver took everyone but me.  He'd never seen my sister in law before OR me so there is nothing you could call this but racist.  He took all the asians (no Hispanics at that time)  ALL of them, but left me standing there.  I told my sister in law to go, she needed the money.  When she came back, she refused to ever go again.  That's something I did every summer from the time I was 12 until I was 16.  

Now none of those berry farms exist anymore.  They've all been paved over.  It's sad, that's some of the richest farmland in the country there in the Puyallup Valley.


----------



## Papageorgio

Againsheila said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, has there ever been a functioning society where people landscaped their own house or had a neighborhood kid do it? I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life here was never Leave it to Beaver.  Look it up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I picked berries growing up.  I still remember the day my sister in law from Thailand wanted a job and I decided to take her to the berry fields and we could both earn some money.  Imagine my shock when in the 2 years since I'd last picked berries (from age 16 to age 18) all the whites were gone.  I was the only one at the busstop.  Worse, when the bus came, the bus driver took everyone but me.  He'd never seen my sister in law before OR me so there is nothing you could call this but racist.  He took all the asians (no Hispanics at that time)  ALL of them, but left me standing there.  I told my sister in law to go, she needed the money.  When she came back, she refused to ever go again.  That's something I did every summer from the time I was 12 until I was 16.
> 
> Now none of those berry farms exist anymore.  They've all been paved over.  It's sad, that's some of the richest farmland in the country there in the Puyallup Valley.
Click to expand...


Be thankful that liberal companies such as Amazon now take that rich soil and have planted their big warehouses there.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## GreenBean

Lakhota said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you allowed in Mexico and South America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
Click to expand...


he had walked across the border *on foot and stayed at a Tijuana hotel earlier on the day of his arrest. ....*



> "I parked my truck at a parking lot on the American side ... and I walk into Mexico with a backpack with extra clothes and hygiene supplies, *passport, wallet*. And I decide to go hang out in Mexico for some good Mexican food, inexpensive place to stay and to hang out."  Asked about Mexican media reports that he had crossed the border into Mexico several times before his March 31 arrest, Tahmooressi told CNN in a telephone interview from La Mesa penitentiary in Tijuana that he had previously traveled there four times "just to hang out."


  .... allways with a passport   U.S. *Marine says he'd walked into Mexico before arrest on gun charges - CNN.com*

She has said her son immediately disclosed to the border guards that he had weapons and requested that he be allowed to turn around.

*A 911 tape released by U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-California, appears to support the Marine's version of events.*

In it, the Marine is heard saying, *"I crossed the border by accident, and I have three guns in my truck, and they're trying to take my guns from me."*

After learning he was in Mexico, the 911 dispatcher responded: "There's nothing I can help you with then, sir. I do apologize. You're not on American soil anymore."


Liberals will always take sides agaisnt their fellow Americans -*allways* - you're a nauseating bunch of traitors .   You accept the Mexican Version without the slighteset shred of corroboratin, yet are not even willing to accept proof that the Marine was telling the Truth - the 911 tape proves this out.


Had the shoe been on the other Foot and a Mexican had crossed here illgally with weapons  {Which happens on a daily basis}  we'd be giving Food Stamps and DSS free lodging and a Job .   I mean seriouslly wtf is wrong with you people ?!


----------



## Andylusion

GreenBean said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't ask the American Marine who got lost,  strayed across the border int Mexico and has been held in a Mexican Prison ever since .
> 
> Marine held in Mexico: Free Sgt. Tahmooressi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many weapons was he carrying?  How many times had he crossed the Mexican border?
> 
> Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had walked across the border *on foot and stayed at a Tijuana hotel earlier on the day of his arrest. ....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I parked my truck at a parking lot on the American side ... and I walk into Mexico with a backpack with extra clothes and hygiene supplies, *passport, wallet*. And I decide to go hang out in Mexico for some good Mexican food, inexpensive place to stay and to hang out."  Asked about Mexican media reports that he had crossed the border into Mexico several times before his March 31 arrest, Tahmooressi told CNN in a telephone interview from La Mesa penitentiary in Tijuana that he had previously traveled there four times "just to hang out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... allways with a passport   U.S. *Marine says he'd walked into Mexico before arrest on gun charges - CNN.com*
> 
> She has said her son immediately disclosed to the border guards that he had weapons and requested that he be allowed to turn around.
> 
> *A 911 tape released by U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-California, appears to support the Marine's version of events.*
> 
> In it, the Marine is heard saying, *"I crossed the border by accident, and I have three guns in my truck, and they're trying to take my guns from me."*
> 
> After learning he was in Mexico, the 911 dispatcher responded: "There's nothing I can help you with then, sir. I do apologize. You're not on American soil anymore."
> 
> 
> Liberals will always take sides agaisnt their fellow Americans -*allways* - you're a nauseating bunch of traitors .   You accept the Mexican Version without the slighteset shred of corroboratin, yet are not even willing to accept proof that the Marine was telling the Truth - the 911 tape proves this out.
> 
> 
> Had the shoe been on the other Foot and a Mexican had crossed here illgally with weapons  {Which happens on a daily basis}  we'd be giving Food Stamps and DSS free lodging and a Job .   I mean seriouslly wtf is wrong with you people ?!
Click to expand...


Suddenly saving a few bucks on a cheap motel in Mexico, cost him a ton of money.


----------



## RoadVirus

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the Dept. of Indian Affairs, to the Dept. of Latino Affairs, and display the Indians off the reservations....at least most of them can speak English and hold down a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should let in any and all central American children because you don't like the way a war with Mexico went 165 years ago?
Click to expand...


Talk about your sore losers!


----------



## BillyP

RoadVirus said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just give the southwest back to Hispanics - from which it was stolen.
> 
> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> 
> 
> 
> So we should let in any and all central American children because you don't like the way a war with Mexico went 165 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about your sore losers!
Click to expand...


Wetbacks are taking back the southwest, or don't you watch the news?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Beachboy

A freeloader is a freeloader regardless of race or species.  Just get them out of my country.

Can't feed 'em, don't breed 'em.


----------



## Claudette

Hell. These kids need to go back to wherever the hell they came from and those clowns in DC need to stop any more from coming here.


----------



## Beachboy

Taiwanese Deportation.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




how many immigrant children have you taken into your home?

ditto Obama


----------



## LeftofLeft

Liberals calling out Christians are not interested in Jesus as much as they are holding Christians accountable to their own rules..... This is the ultimate Alinsky mind trick. The reality is that Christians are held accountable to the teachings of Jesus on a 1:1 basis with God.... Not a bunch of screaming Liberals using Jesus and The Poor to confiscate wealth and pay off cronies. God will hold us Christians accountable as to how we address the poor, including, children being exploited by the failed State of Mexico. Liberals who shit themselves at the mere mention of Jesus in a US public school are in no moral position to weigh in on this and hold Christians accountable to Christ's teachings


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Why should Christians be especially compassionate towards immigrants? Thought Christianity was pretty much a rich white American preserve and non-white people can go bleep themselves? Jesus was a white man with blonde hair and blue eyes afterall. 

..No?


----------



## Unkotare

squeeze berry said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many immigrant children have you taken into your home?
> 
> ditto Obama
Click to expand...



Why would anyone let obama into their home?


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Why should Christians be especially compassionate towards immigrants? Thought Christianity was pretty much a rich white American preserve and non-white people can go bleep themselves? Jesus was a white man with blonde hair and blue eyes afterall.
> 
> ..No?





You trying to get all the 'stupid' out of your system early in the day?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

It's called hyperbole.


----------



## kaz

Delta4Embassy said:


> It's called hyperbole.



It's called a strawman.  We want legal immigration because we're a bunch of racists.  Got it.  You just want to go down on the black guy.



This is why I insult you dicks all the time.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

kaz said:


> It's called a strawman.  We want legal immigration because we're a bunch of racists.  Got it.  You just want to go down on the black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I insult you dicks all the time.




You say 'potato...'


----------



## kaz

Delta4Embassy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a strawman.  We want legal immigration because we're a bunch of racists.  Got it.  You just want to go down on the black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I insult you dicks all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say 'potato...'
Click to expand...


Actually, I say you're a dickless idiot who can't support your arguments with reason, so you go ad hominem.  I guess you have self awareness in that since you don't even try.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



So, you want us to be a Christian nation when it suits you?

I have to conclude that you aren't very smart.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many immigrant children have you taken into your home?
> 
> ditto Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone let obama into their home?
Click to expand...

Because my carpets need vacuuming.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




Central American migrants traveling with a caravan to the U.S. receive donated food outside the *Catholic Church* in Mapastepec, Mexico, Wednesday, Oct. 24, 2018. Thousands of Central American migrants renewed their hoped-for march to the United States on Wednesday, setting out before dawn with plans to travel another 45 miles (75 kilometers) of the more than 1,000 miles that still lie before them. (AP Photo/Rodrigo Abd

Most Christians don't go around BRAGGING that they help people.
Show us the receipts where YOU sent your money to help them......

<<<<<<<< crickets   >>>>>>>>>


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Help the children.  Remove them from the families that are dragging them down the road and place them with loving gay parents.


----------



## keepitreal

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...




Lakhota said:


> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.


ROFLMFAO

Yes, they left home with their cell phones,
wearing clean, new clothes, Nike gym shoes,
gold jewelry, new back packs, nice strollers...

Leaving a trail of garbage behind them,
breaking immigration laws and storming border checkpoints,
by climbing or tearing down border fences.

Poor, non violent, law abiding, my ass!

Fly down to the southern border
and sponsor a family...whose stopping you

Funny, not hearing from 
Hispanic politicians or Latino celebrities...
Shit, not hearing much from libtards at all...
politicians or celebrities... Gee, wonder why ...NOT!


----------



## Godboy

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Marching a bunch of children on a 2,000 mile hike is the furthest thing from compassion for children. Why do you support this abuse?


----------



## Lakhota

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want us to be a Christian nation when it suits you?
> 
> I have to conclude that you aren't very smart.
Click to expand...


It would be nice if so-called Christians acted like real Christians.


----------



## Moonglow

Meister said:


> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?


In Washington D.C.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.

That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.

You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't. 

The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.

The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.


----------



## Moonglow

There are zero true Christians in the US except for my Mom..


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.


So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...


----------



## keepitreal

Lakhota said:


> It would be nice if so-called Christians acted like real Christians


Except when it comes to homosexuality, 
same sex marriage and abortion


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I would agree.

Any parent who would endanger their child by bringing them across illegally should be shot.

That is compassion for the kids.  Who can then be transported to live with relatives in Mexico who actually care the child.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lakhota said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> us compassionate Christians, want those kids sent back to their country of origin to be reunited with their families and loved ones, why do you disagree with that ?
> 
> you liberfucks are supposed to be so compassionate and loving of your fellow human, is it possible you could take in a few until their loving family can be located, surely you can find a little good ness in your heart to house, feed and make sure their health needs are taken care of..., couldn't you do that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigrant mothers fled hunger, poverty, and violence to protect their children.  You NaziCons are sooo against abortion, but yet you have a problem helping children after they're born.  I really don't comprehend such logic.
Click to expand...


They fled hunger, poverty and violence to get.....hunger, poverty, and violence.

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## peach174

As long as they come in the legal way most don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Rosy

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Not all Christians can feed their own kids properly, where is your compassion for them.  Do fucking Hondurans care


----------



## keepitreal

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..


When more money has to be spent on others,
who is getting short changed?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



I'd answer this question, except that might lead your sorry ass to believe that you have a right to dictate Christian behavior, and I don't believe you've yet told us which church you pastor, "Reverend" Lakhota.  I know it's not mine, though, so I'll have to politely but utterly deny your moral authority to speak to this topic, let alone DEMAND anything.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


Duh, who asked you, and now that you've given your unsolicited opinion, who cares?

Show of hands, everyone who was trying to "sound like a Christian" for the approval of THIS hubristic douche weasel?


----------



## Rambunctious

Where is Mexico's compassion?...they walk right through that asylum granting nation to get here.....don't buy the BS...these people want welfare food stamps and all of the other goodies they have heard of.....


----------



## Moonglow

keepitreal said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
Click to expand...

It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...


----------



## hadit

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...


I thought we were not supposed to run our country by Christian dictates.


----------



## DustyInfinity

I still don't hear any left wing mass adoptions.  Anybody?


----------



## Unkotare

DustyInfinity said:


> I still don't hear any left wing mass adoptions.  Anybody?



And you will never hear of any.


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



 Do you really think it is compassionate to encourage very dangerous and destructive behavior, particularly involving children? Do you have a strange notion of compassion.


----------



## peach174

Moonglow said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...
Click to expand...


Take a good look at the homeless situation in Calif. which supports illegals, but not their own citizens.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think it is compassionate to encourage very dangerous and destructive behavior, particularly involving children? Do you have a strange notion of compassion.
Click to expand...

Compassion, as defined by those like Lakhota, means someone else paying the price and those like her claiming the credit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...
Click to expand...


I just heard, "Y'all got plenty of money, and I think you should let me spend it!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

DustyInfinity said:


> I still don't hear any left wing mass adoptions.  Anybody?



They think THEY don't have any responsibility for children, because THEY wanted to kill them before it got to that point.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think it is compassionate to encourage very dangerous and destructive behavior, particularly involving children? Do you have a strange notion of compassion.
Click to expand...


Left-wing "compassion" is about making THEM feel good; it's not about the alleged objects of compassion at all.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just heard, "Y'all got plenty of money, and I think you should let me spend it!"
Click to expand...

If you insist...Doesn't seem to take much to run up the tally on gofundme pages for less....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the children.  It's the Christian thing to do.
> 
> That's actually a rationalization to pervert reality and fashion self righteousness out of cruelty.
> 
> You know where you see this line of thinking?  Animal hoarders.  Animal hoarders love animals.  They want to feed them and take care of them.  They just can't.
> 
> The nation is not going to devote itself to the care and feeding of immigrant children.  Sooner or later the corpses will start turning up, hidden behind the dresser.
> 
> The really compassionate thing to do is take these children home where they can be with their friends and family and everything familiar to them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's cruel to be kind, yeah, bah humbug too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When more money has to be spent on others,
> who is getting short changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a rich nation we can afford it..or be damned to be called the lighthouse of hope...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just heard, "Y'all got plenty of money, and I think you should let me spend it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you insist...Doesn't seem to take much to run up the tally on gofundme pages for less....
Click to expand...


You get the difference between a person voluntarily contributing to a GoFundMe, and the government taking their money without asking and spending it on whomever and whatever it sees fit, right?


----------



## Yarddog

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?




Compassion untempered has the end result of not being able to take care of anyone very well. You can see it in lives of individuals much easier but in the case of a nation it happens slower.  There are millions of people all over the world who make less than $200 a month. Give me a reason why we shouldn't take them all in. We have legal immigration, we take in more than most countries in the world if not all of them.  But thats not good enough?  We need to change our laws because someone tells us they are coming in?
Immigration is not the problem. The problem is creating a poorer lower class because we haven't assimilated them all. When you have a poorer imported lower class they compete with the poor you already have, for things like school resources for one.  Your compassion isn't really compassion at all.   People in Honduras, need to be helped IN HONDURAS... not brought here and then helped. People in the Ukraine are just as poor as Hondurans.... maybe we should bring them all in as well.

No one ever means to rack up 50,000 on their credit card,, it happens 2,000 or 3,000 at a time because its only a little bit, and its probably for a good cause.  But if you run your immigration policy the same way you run your credit card your going to have a problem down the line.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Y'wanna know where Christian compassion for those children is?  BACK IN THEIR OWN COUNTRIES.  I'm being serious here.  Do leftists have any idea at all how much the people of the United States give to those in impoverished countries and the ones devastated by disasters and wars through various private Christian charities?  How much support and assistance Christian churches in the United States give to the missionaries we send to other countries, or how much those missionaries do for those communities above and beyond preaching?

Call us crazy, but we consider it more compassionate to improve a person's home community so they don't have to pick up and leave everything they know and love to move to a strange country.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I am tired unto death of this leftist meme of "If you don't do what we want, you DON'T CARE!  The only way you can care is OUR way!"


----------



## Borillar

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


They're probably this kind of "Christian".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Borillar said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably this kind of "Christian".
Click to expand...


Hey, wow, more judgement from someone who has no authority or respect.



It's a good thing you people think so well of yourselves, given that no one else plans to do so.


----------



## LilOlLady

Go to your bible and find out what GOD would do. God created the first border and set boundaries. God deported Adam and Eve and later deported Cain for murdering  his brother. And an archangel and a flaming sword was placed at the gates to the garden so they could not get back in. Humans do not have the ability to co-exist together. There are no countries that have fully open borders. Welcoming all comers. The Vatican do not have open borders. I would like to know how many refugees are sleeping the floor of the Vatican. Borders exist between countries for a reason and one do not have to be more than a 5th grader to know that. There are borders between states within a country. When we dissolve our border is when we will cease to exist literally. And to Pope Francis who want us to open our borders, I say “Pope Francis, tear down your wall” 
Both Moses and Aaron was denied entrance into the promised land. And you, I presume is a Christian, how many illegal aliens are you willing to open your home to??


----------



## LilOlLady

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...

So where do Americans go to escape hunger, poverty, and violence? One out of five children in America goes to bed hungry. In all, nearly 7 million Americans experience hunger every year. A staggering *2.5 million children* are now homeless each year in America.The grim statistics reveal that violence is unrelenting all across America. St. Louis now has the *highest* murder rate at 59.3 murders per 100,000, compared to *Detroit's* 43.4.  Urban Indians have a poverty rate of 22 percent, The country’s 310 Indian reservations have violent crime rates that are more than two and a half times higher than the national average, according to data compiled by the Justice Department. American Indian women are 10 times as likely to be murdered than other Americans. They are raped or sexually assaulted at a rate four times the national average, with more than one in three having either been raped or experienced an attempted rape.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Cecilie1200 said:


> I am tired unto death of this leftist meme of "If you don't do what we want, you DON'T CARE!  The only way you can care is OUR way!"



Well, it's what they do.

After all, the left, by definition, knows what's better for you than you do (just ask Al Gore).


----------



## Taz




----------



## keepitreal

Cecilie1200 said:


> Y'wanna know where Christian compassion for those children is?  BACK IN THEIR OWN COUNTRIES.  I'm being serious here.  Do leftists have any idea at all how much the people of the United States give to those in impoverished countries and the ones devastated by disasters and wars through various private Christian charities?  How much support and assistance Christian churches in the United States give to the missionaries we send to other countries, or how much those missionaries do for those communities above and beyond preaching?
> 
> Call us crazy, but we consider it more compassionate to improve a person's home community so they don't have to pick up and leave everything they know and love to move to a strange country.


You go girl!

Who should have been compassionate to begin with?

If your financial situation is so bad, 
and your environment so volatile...
WHY ARE YOU HAVING MULTIPLE KIDS, LET ALONE, ONE?

There are children, skin and bones,
SEVERELY malnourished, covered with fly's,
in the Horn of Africa,...that's where my compassion is!

Those kids couldn't walk a block

Many of those kids don't have a mother...
they've died from starvation and disease themselves

And, what child/ren do still have their mother,
she couldn't push her child/ren in a stroller very far,
let alone, carry one and drag the others along...

AND, THESE WOMEN DON'T HAVE STROLLERS
THEY DON'T HAVE NEW CLOTHES, LET ALONE, CLOTHES
THEY AREN'T WALKING AROUND WITH CELL PHONES
THEY ARENT WEARING NIKE SHOES, LET ALONE, SHOES
THEY AREN'T WEARING GOLD JEWELERY
THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE CLEAN WATER
THEY DON'T LOOK HEALTHY, THEY LOOK LIKE DEATH

THEIR LIVES ARE UNFORGIVING
THEY KNOW DESPAIR
THEY KNOW HUNGER
THEY KNOW POVERTY

IF ANYONE SHOULD ENTER THIS COUNTRY
IT SHOULD BE THEM 

IF WE SHOULD SHOW COMPASSION TO ANYONE
IT SHOULD BE THEM

IF ANY CHILD SHOULD HAVE A BETTER LIFE
IT IS THEM! 

Leaving the country you are struggling in,
just to get by and make ends meet
for another country you will also struggle in
but, the government will help you get by and make ends meet...

Is not the responsibility or obligation 
of the government, aka, taxpayers,
nor, is fair to our country or its tax payers,
to increase the financial burden it places on our country
and passed onto the rest of us through taxes and cuts

All american born citizens could be insured
if our tax dollars were not being spent on....
having to build more schools, buy more books,
hire more teachers, buy more property,
pay for braces, glasses, exams, medication,
for children whose parents are illegal....

pay for food, pay for detention centers,
and court cases, pay to deport people,
on and on and on and on and on...

Seriously... WTF

I deserve to struggle less
I was born and raised here
I have been paying taxes for 35 years damn it...

How is it, someone can come to this country,
benefit from programs they haven't paid into,
and, someone like me, can not get something back?

That is fucked up!

I think we should all take a cue from immigrants
and just start doing whatever the fuck we want


----------



## Cecilie1200

Taz said:


> View attachment 225119



Yeah, because I'm so looking for advice on what Jesus would do from someone who's primary occupation in life is shitting on the very existence of Jesus.


----------



## LilOlLady

Taz said:


> View attachment 225119


I love it. Could not have said it better. Thank you.


keepitreal said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'wanna know where Christian compassion for those children is?  BACK IN THEIR OWN COUNTRIES.  I'm being serious here.  Do leftists have any idea at all how much the people of the United States give to those in impoverished countries and the ones devastated by disasters and wars through various private Christian charities?  How much support and assistance Christian churches in the United States give to the missionaries we send to other countries, or how much those missionaries do for those communities above and beyond preaching?
> 
> Call us crazy, but we consider it more compassionate to improve a person's home community so they don't have to pick up and leave everything they know and love to move to a strange country.
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> Who should have been compassionate to begin with?
> 
> If your financial situation is so bad,
> and your environment so volatile...
> WHY ARE YOU HAVING MULTIPLE KIDS, LET ALONE, ONE?
> 
> There are children, skin and bones,
> SEVERELY malnourished, covered with fly's,
> in the Horn of Africa,...that's where my compassion is!
> 
> Those kids couldn't walk a block
> 
> Many of those kids don't have a mother...
> they've died from starvation and disease themselves
> 
> And, what child/ren do still have their mother,
> she couldn't push her child/ren in a stroller very far,
> let alone, carry one and drag the others along...
> 
> AND, THESE WOMEN DON'T HAVE STROLLERS
> THEY DON'T HAVE NEW CLOTHES, LET ALONE, CLOTHES
> THEY AREN'T WALKING AROUND WITH CELL PHONES
> THEY ARENT WEARING NIKE SHOES, LET ALONE, SHOES
> THEY AREN'T WEARING GOLD JEWELERY
> THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE CLEAN WATER
> THEY DON'T LOOK HEALTHY, THEY LOOK LIKE DEATH
> 
> THEIR LIVES ARE UNFORGIVING
> THEY KNOW DESPAIR
> THEY KNOW HUNGER
> THEY KNOW POVERTY
> 
> IF ANYONE SHOULD ENTER THIS COUNTRY
> IT SHOULD BE THEM
> 
> IF WE SHOULD SHOW COMPASSION TO ANYONE
> IT SHOULD BE THEM
> 
> IF ANY CHILD SHOULD HAVE A BETTER LIFE
> IT IS THEM!
> 
> Leaving the country you are struggling in,
> just to get by and make ends meet
> for another country you will also struggle in
> but, the government will help you get by and make ends meet...
> 
> Is not the responsibility or obligation
> of the government, aka, taxpayers,
> nor, is fair to our country or its tax payers,
> to increase the financial burden it places on our country
> and passed onto the rest of us through taxes and cuts
> 
> All american born citizens could be insured
> if our tax dollars were not being spent on....
> having to build more schools, buy more books,
> hire more teachers, buy more property,
> pay for braces, glasses, exams, medication,
> for children whose parents are illegal....
> 
> pay for food, pay for detention centers,
> and court cases, pay to deport people,
> on and on and on and on and on...
> 
> Seriously... WTF
> 
> I deserve to struggle less
> I was born and raised here
> I have been paying taxes for 35 years damn it...
> 
> How is it, someone can come to this country,
> benefit from programs they haven't paid into,
> and, someone like me, can not get something back?
> 
> That is fucked up!
> 
> I think we should all take a cue from immigrants
> and just start doing whatever the fuck we want
Click to expand...

I got ticketed for jaywalking. 


“If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude.” ― Maya Angelou


----------



## Taz

Cecilie1200 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because I'm so looking for advice on what Jesus would do from someone who's primary occupation in life is shitting on the very existence of Jesus.
Click to expand...

Just stating a fact. One that you apparently have no response to.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Where is the leftwinger compassion for AMERICAN children (and adults) ?


----------



## harmonica

Lakhota said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have allot of compassion for them, they need to be home with their parents and we should make that happen as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.
Click to expand...

fk them
I don't care if they die


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Duh, they left home to escape hunger, poverty, and violence.  You don't sound like a Christian.


The POTUS and the US govt's job is to protect the AMERICAN people, not the people of other countries.

And they're not coming here to escape violence. If they were, there are other countries they could go to, that are closer to Central America than the US, and have lower crime rates. At least one of those is Spanish-speaking, allowing them no language handicap.

They're coming here lured by Democrat-distributed FREEBIES$$$$$


----------



## pismoe

to heck with these widdle third worlders that want to be imported into the USA .   American kids are more important to me Lakhota .


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?






Trolling for a ride. under fed, starving.  Will trade for food.



Starving masses.


----------



## Lakhota

pismoe said:


> to heck with these widdle third worlders that want to be imported into the USA .   American kids are more important to me Lakhota .



Funny.  Then take better care of them - including _after _they're born.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?


Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.

You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
Click to expand...


Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
Click to expand...

Keep dancing, Lakhota.  You're a one trick pony and not a bright one at that.
*LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right.*


----------



## pismoe

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .


----------



## pismoe

and just a comment on 'legal immigration' for the record .   I think that ALL immigration by anyone into the USA should be stopped immediately and should be stopped for many years .


----------



## skye

awww  awwww   where is the compassion for immigrant children......awww where


freaking idiots


----------



## Lakhota

Meister said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dancing, Lakhota.  You're a one trick pony and not a bright one at that.
> *LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right.*
Click to expand...


Why make it personal?  I don't insult your dim NaziCon bulb.  LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right - _only if it's tightly restricted.  Very tightly restricted._


----------



## Lakhota

pismoe said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
Click to expand...


Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dancing, Lakhota.  You're a one trick pony and not a bright one at that.
> *LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why make it personal?  I don't insult your dim NaziCon bulb.  LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right - _only if it's tightly restricted.  Very tightly restricted._
Click to expand...

I speak the truth while you tell your yarns, Lakhota.


----------



## pismoe

Lakhota said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   REAL Americans are all Americans that are Traditional Westernized Americans that practice Western style American Civilization in the USA Lakota .


----------



## pismoe

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dancing, Lakhota.  You're a one trick pony and not a bright one at that.
> *LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why make it personal?  I don't insult your dim NaziCon bulb.  LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right - _only if it's tightly restricted.  Very tightly restricted._
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   legal immigration should be completely ENDED Lakhota


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lakhota said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
Click to expand...



Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over


----------



## Lakhota

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over
Click to expand...


Well, that is apparently where Native Americans came from.  The whitey infestation came on ships.


----------



## Toronado3800

pismoe said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   REAL Americans are all Americans that are Traditional Westernized Americans that practice Western style American Civilization in the USA Lakota .
Click to expand...


Westernized like conquered by Spain and converted to Christianity?


----------



## Meister

Lakhota said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is apparently where Native Americans came from.  The whitey infestation came on ships.
Click to expand...

You playing the worn out race card?  
It's what you do when you have your ass handed to you, Lakhota.  Give up and post a cartoon somewhere.


----------



## K9Buck

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



Just pretend those immigrant children were aborted, then you will no longer give a fuck.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lakhota said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is apparently where Native Americans came from.  The whitey infestation came on ships.
Click to expand...



and NEITHER came from 'here'.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Evangelical christianity is their own version for their own ends. What Jesus said is only important if it agrees.


----------



## K9Buck

The "native" Americans allegedly crossed a land-bridge in what is now the Bering Straight.  They stole the land from the plants and animals that were the _true_ natives of the Americas.


----------



## K9Buck

WheelieAddict said:


> Evangelical christianity is their own version for their own ends. What Jesus said is only important if it agrees.



They could be worse.  They could be like the infamous atheists of the 20th century that murdered tens of millions.


----------



## pismoe

Toronado3800 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota, you never did get grasp the fact that this nation is all for legal immigration.
> 
> You dodged and ignored that fact.  Today you haven't learned a thing and getting your ass pawned at every turn.  Grow up and show some honesty.....for one in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   REAL Americans are all Americans that are Traditional Westernized Americans that practice Western style American Civilization in the USA Lakota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westernized like conquered by Spain and converted to Christianity?
Click to expand...

                              ------------------   of course not , ---   WESTERNIZED English Colonies called AMERICA that were Founded and organized by Protestants from areas in or near the English Isles .   Catholic Spanish did 'mexico' and further south and did a pizz poor job .   See the results just by looking at 's america' for the last few hundred years since the Catholic Conquistadors did their work  Toronado .   --------------------   Are the Spanish even Westerners   Toronado ??


----------



## Denizen

US Christians believe that their hate is actually tough love.


----------



## K9Buck

Denizen said:


> US Christians believe that their hate is actually tough love.



And I believe that this thread hurt your twat.


----------



## pismoe

K9Buck said:


> The "native" Americans allegedly crossed a land-bridge in what is now the Bering Straight.  They stole the land from the plants and animals that were the _true_ natives of the Americas.


---------------------------------  i don't disagree but all is theory .  Doesn't matter , i have no proof but there is theory that the first in America were Caucasian .


----------



## Toronado3800

pismoe said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   REAL Americans are all Americans that are Traditional Westernized Americans that practice Western style American Civilization in the USA Lakota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westernized like conquered by Spain and converted to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------   of course not , ---   WESTERNIZED English Colonies called AMERICA that were Founded and organized by Protestants from areas in or near the English Isles .   Catholic Spanish did 'mexico' and further south and did a pizz poor job .   See the results just by looking at 's america' for the last few hundred years since the Catholic Conquistadors did their work  Toronado .   --------------------   Are the Spanish even Westerners   Toronado ??
Click to expand...


OK.  Well then Christianity.....new testament is what we go on right?  The one that talks about Samaritans soo much, right?

Hey, how was that Western European heritage between 500 AD and almost 1500 AD?  Or before 500 BC?  It all comes and goes.


----------



## K9Buck

pismoe said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "native" Americans allegedly crossed a land-bridge in what is now the Bering Straight.  They stole the land from the plants and animals that were the _true_ natives of the Americas.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------  i don't disagree but all is theory .  Doesn't matter , i have no proof but there is theory that the first in America were Caucasian .
Click to expand...


Yea, I was being a little tongue-in-cheek just to bust his balls.


----------



## peach174

K9Buck said:


> The "native" Americans allegedly crossed a land-bridge in what is now the Bering Straight.  They stole the land from the plants and animals that were the _true_ natives of the Americas.



There were people here before the Clovis people.
Native Americans arrived to find natives already there, fossil poo shows
The new study refutes every one of the critics’ arguments and uses overwhelming archaeological, stratigraphic, DNA and radiocarbon evidence to conclusively state that humans — and ones totally unrelated to Clovis peoples — were present at Paisley Caves over a millennium before Clovis.


No, Clovis (Native Americans), took it from them, then the Europeans took it from Native Americans.


----------



## skye

fuck illegals.

the truth.

The military agrees with me.

so there you have it.


----------



## MindWars

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...


Where's yours( your home)  I sure in the hell don't see your doors opened and  letting free for alls into your home........

Why you wouldn't take in that homeless person you saw sitting on the grocery store side walk.

Do you leave your doors open , oh wait you lock them when you leave....

Using that Christian bs what an indoctrinated moron


----------



## Lakhota

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is apparently where Native Americans came from.  The whitey infestation came on ships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and NEITHER came from 'here'.
Click to expand...


Well, Native Americans were first - before they were pillaged and plundered by whitey.  Apparently we all originated in Africa.  Reflect on that during your next trip to the zoo.

Humans are primates. Physical and genetic similarities show that the modern human species,_Homo sapiens_, has a very close relationship to another group of primate species, the apes. Humans and the great apes (large apes) of Africa -- chimpanzees (including bonobos, or so-called “pygmy chimpanzees”) and gorillas -- share a common ancestor that lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. Humans first evolved in Africa, and much of human evolution occurred on that continent. The fossils of early humans who lived between 6 and 2 million years ago come entirely from Africa.

Introduction to Human Evolution

Map of Human Migration

Native American Genocide


----------



## skye

Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^

I don't understand, sorry


----------



## Lakhota

skye said:


> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry



Native American Genocide


----------



## skye

Lakhota said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native American Genocide
Click to expand...


stop it

give it a break!

ok?


----------



## K9Buck

Lakhota said:


> Well, Native Americans were first - before they were pillaged and plundered by whitey.
> Native American Genocide



I guess it's called "survival of the fittest", right?  Only the strong survive.  Isn't that just Mother Nature doing what comes natural?  Does it upset you when a pride of lions displaces another pride from territory?


----------



## Lakhota

K9Buck said:


> The "native" Americans allegedly crossed a land-bridge in what is now the Bering Straight.  They stole the land from the plants and animals that were the _true_ natives of the Americas.



You left out the air and water.


----------



## Lakhota

skye said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native American Genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop it
> 
> give it a break!
> 
> ok?
Click to expand...


You asked, flamer, I simply tried to educate you a little.


----------



## K9Buck

Lakhota There is no such thing as a creator or "God", correct?  Therefore, we're all just animals doing what animals do, right?  What is the problem with my white family killing your family and taking your wealth and your land in order to advance my genes?  After all, that's what animals do.


----------



## skye

Lakhota said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native American Genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop it
> 
> give it a break!
> 
> ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked, flamer, I simply tried to educate you a little.
Click to expand...




you see

it's no good to carry a chip on the shoulder for as long as you live

give it up.....it's all good now

forgive and let go

just saying


----------



## Lakhota

K9Buck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Native Americans were first - before they were pillaged and plundered by whitey.
> Native American Genocide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's called "survival of the fittest", right?  Only the strong survive.  Isn't that just Mother Nature doing what comes natural?  Does it upset you when a pride of lions displaces another pride from territory?
Click to expand...


Actually, yes it does - but that's how the animal kingdom works - especially when mankind is destroying so much of their habitat.


----------



## skye

Lakhota said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native American Genocide
Click to expand...



Let go

That's my advice

Let go and forgive

or

if you want to persist hating everybody

and get sick ....with cancer or any  other horrible disease....so sad

well then

persist in what you are doing


----------



## K9Buck

Lakhota said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit -- blown formatting fixed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altered quote.  Appears to be a severe quote violation.
Click to expand...


Better?

Tough shit. Life has no meaning. We're all just animals and we compete against other species and other humans and we kill, plunder and pillage to enrich ourselves and our offspring and fuck everyone else.


----------



## pismoe

Lakhota said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Native Americans were first - before they were pillaged and plundered by whitey.
> Native American Genocide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's called "survival of the fittest", right?  Only the strong survive.  Isn't that just Mother Nature doing what comes natural?  Does it upset you when a pride of lions displaces another pride from territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes it does - but that's how the animal kingdom works - especially when mankind is destroying so much of their habitat.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   how you going to stop Man from destroying all the widdle Animals habitat Lakhota .


----------



## peach174

K9Buck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit.  Life has no meaning.  We're all just animals and we compete against other species and other humans and we kill, plunder and pillage to enrich ourselves and our offspring and fuck everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altered quote.  Appears to be a severe quote violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Tough shit. Life has no meaning. We're all just animals and we compete against other species and other humans and we kill, plunder and pillage to enrich ourselves and our offspring and fuck everyone else.
Click to expand...


Never mind that Americans are the most generous in giving .


----------



## flacaltenn

Lakhota said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the federal government that should be guarding our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what about those compassionate Christians?  Where are they?
Click to expand...


Not gonna even find a few dozen in the Dem party. At least folks that want 2000 border crashers a day. And caravans of migrants arriving weekly. You're confusing compassion with stupidity.

There is a limit to how "open" the borders can be. Especially the southern border. SANE Dems understand that. Apparently -- you do not or you're not sane.

This holier than thou "compassion, caring, tolerance" shit is getting stinky. Because it's NONE of that. It's raunchy partisan politics. EVERYONE of your TOP Dem officials had a different, more practical stance on border even 8 or 10 years ago. Your party has lost its collective mind and now think they are Robin Hood and the rest of the country is the evil forest sheriff..

You have no "compassion" advantage. It's as bogus as a $3 bill..


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Lakhota said:


> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?



*Did you know that all countries control their border crossings and immigration?*


----------



## flacaltenn

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is it?  America is a nation of immigrants.  America is also a Christian nation according to many rightwingers.  So, where is that Christian compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know that all countries control their border crossings and immigration?*
Click to expand...


Unless they've given up their sovereignty to EU... 

We could HAVE more generous immigration policies. But our govt is broken and does not do its Constitutional duties.  I could be WAY more liberal on immigration -- if I trusted my govt to manage it. 

And I'll just toss it out --  The Dems have ABDICATED  any credibility on immigration during this last major hissy fit. They would SCREW this country to make everyone else as unhappy as they are..


----------



## Denizen

K9Buck said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Christians believe that their hate is actually tough love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe that this thread hurt your twat.
Click to expand...


In your mind, strange fantasies are at play. Don't lose your grip before you climax.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.


Do I detect a bit of RACISM in your posting ???


----------



## protectionist

pismoe said:


> and just a comment on 'legal immigration' for the record .   I think that ALL immigration by anyone into the USA should be stopped immediately and should be stopped for many years .


I would agree with 2 exceptions >>

1.  Immigrants bringing large amounts of capital to open businesses, and create jobs FOR AMERICANS.

2.  Immigrants bringing special skills we need or want (ex great scientists, great violinist, etc)

What is not wanted is unskilled, penniless peasants, bringing nothing but an outstretched hand to gobble up welfare benefits$$$ (which is exactly what 99% of this caravan consists of)


----------



## bodecea

Where's the christian compassion for immigrant children?   Here:   Religious Leaders Confronted Jeff Sessions in Boston: "I Call on You to Repent"

They get escorted away by the police.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Why make it personal?  I don't insult your dim NaziCon bulb.  LEGAL IMMIGRATION is okay with the right - _only if it's tightly restricted.  Very tightly restricted._


Absolutely correct!


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  You be honest.  Whitey is scared shitless of becoming a minority - so they're using every dirty trick to help postpone the inevitable.


-------------------------------------------------  might be correct , do you see what these third worlder do to civilized areas once they take over .   Its only common sense for REAL Americans to be concerned  Lakhota .[/QUOTE]

Funny.  Where did so-called "REAL Americans" come from?[/QUOTE]


Russia, back when the Bering Strait was frozen over[/QUOTE]

Well, that is apparently where Native Americans came from.  The whitey infestation came on ships.[/QUOTE]
Pure, unequivocal, unadulterated, unmitigated RACISM.


----------



## pismoe

skye said:


> Why are you so obsessed with native Americans?   Lakhota? ^^^
> 
> I don't understand, sorry


---------------------------------   some are into Polocks , some into the Mothership idea put forth by 'Louis Farakhan '  and Lakhota is into Indians but as an Indian he didn't even know what a 'buffalo jump' was until i explained it to him .  And ALL of them forget that they are lucky to live in the USA , the Best Country in the World for all Americans that was founded , established , organized , fought for and MADE by old dead  White MEN  that mostly came from a little tiny area in the English Isles a few hundred years ago .


----------



## protectionist

bodecea said:


> Where's the christian compassion for immigrant children? .


 it's replaced with Christian compassion for AMERICAN children.


----------



## protectionist

American Indians conducted wars against, and killed by the millions, Indians of other tribes, for centuries before any white people ever came here.


----------



## pismoe

protectionist said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just a comment on 'legal immigration' for the record .   I think that ALL immigration by anyone into the USA should be stopped immediately and should be stopped for many years .
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with 2 exceptions >>
> 
> 1.  Immigrants bringing large amounts of capital to open businesses, and create jobs FOR AMERICANS.
> 
> 2.  Immigrants bringing special skills we need or want (ex great scientists, great violinist, etc)
> 
> What is not wanted is unskilled, penniless peasants, bringing nothing but an outstretched hand to gobble up welfare benefits$$$ (which is exactly what 99% of this caravan consists of)
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   the only problem with EXCEPTIONS is that the breed and make way for more EXCEPTIONS .  Pretty soon the exceptional violinist wants his 'grandma' and family and i say , to heck with that .    So American then have to live life with the 2ND best violinist in the world .   Americans will live without the best violinist and his Grandma and family is my opinion  Protectionist .


----------



## pismoe

and who in heck needs an exceptional imported ' violinist '   Protectionist ??


----------



## protectionist

pismoe said:


> and who in heck needs an exceptional imported ' violinist '   Protectionist ??


We Americans appreciate art.  A FEW great artists and scientists help America.  That is far different than allowing millions of penniless dirtbags offering nothing, to come here and pillage our welfare departments, clog up our highways, pollute our air and war, add more crime, and consume more of our scarce resources (oil, fresh water, electricity, etc)


----------



## pismoe

to heck with ART imo !!    USA would be fine with the 2nd best violinist in the world and First or Second is simply a matter of Opinion .    But my main objection with EXCEPTIONS are that EXCEPTIONS breed EXCEPTIONS and mess everything up  Protectionist ,


----------



## protectionist

pismoe said:


> to heck with ART imo !!    USA would be fine with the 2nd best violinist in the world and First or Second is simply a matter of Opinion .    But my main objection with EXCEPTIONS are that EXCEPTIONS breed EXCEPTIONS and mess everything up  Protectionist ,


Only if you're STUPID to allow that to happen. 

Solution?  Don't be STUPID.


----------



## pismoe

protectionist said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> to heck with ART imo !!    USA would be fine with the 2nd best violinist in the world and First or Second is simply a matter of Opinion .    But my main objection with EXCEPTIONS are that EXCEPTIONS breed EXCEPTIONS and mess everything up  Protectionist ,
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're STUPID to allow that to happen.
> 
> Solution?  Don't be STUPID.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------   yeah , look at the USA TODAY  and since 1965 or was it 66 and to heck with EXCEPTIONS  for violinists and others  Protectionist .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> and who in heck needs an exceptional imported ' violinist '   Protectionist ??




Who needs YOU? And yet we let you stay.


----------



## Jeff Mcqueen

America has enough illegals that contributes no value to this country.
80 percent of these Honduras are young men who were already offered asylum by Mexico, now these Honduras are marching to America for free housing,healthcare,Medicaid .
I am tired of paying for illegals that want to be in America only because the great benefits we have to offer.


----------



## Lakhota

Christian compassion...


----------

